# Kitty rescue stories....



## Vigilante

Because they make you feel good!

 Meet Finn the ginger, who was found living under a cement step of an apartment building on a freezing old day.
 Sheri received a frantic text about the kitten, and immediately went to the rescue. He was a little ginger kitten, with the cutest face and the cutest little squeak of a meow. I brought him home, without knowing whether or not I was going to keep him, or give him to one of the amazing rescue organizations in my area, she said.
 She stayed up through many sleepless nights looking after the little ginger kitten, feeding him round the clock while taking care of her own furry gang. My dog just absolutely loved him. She was so excited to have a new little friend that she could play with and protect. Soon after that, I named the little ginger kitten Finn. I guess keep down I knew that we were going to be keeping him.
A tiny ginger furball was found living under a cement step of an apartment building on a freezing cold day. Sheri took him in. He was so hungry that he finished the whole bottle.​ 

​ Sheri started fostering Finn while taking care of her own furry friends.​ 

​ My dog just absolutely loved him. She was so excited to have a new little friend that she could play with and protect.​ 

​ Soon after that she knew that they couldnt part with him, so decided to adopt him.​ 

​ Finn stays by Sheris side when she is on the computer.​ 

​ He gives her a paw when she does laundry.​ 

​ The bed now belongs to Finn and he shares it with his human.​ 

​ Josie the dog watched Finn grow. They are now best of friends.​ 

​ He loved his human who gave him a second chance at life.​ 

​ All grown up now, Finn still cuddles his human everyday.​ 

​


----------



## Vigilante

*A blind cat found her soldier in Afghanistan. They started feeding her and grew attached to her. They named her Sockets.*

  The rescuer wrote: I work in Gardez and live on an Army Forward Operating Base. I had been here a few days and noticed a grey striped kitten around where we lived. The kitten was cute and was always playing. I started giving it food, many people feed her. One day the kitten was on a high wall eye level. When I looked at her eyes there were none. Joking we called her Sockets.
 Sockets plays and gets around like any cat. She climbs and runs around, but does it with no eyes. She is very friendly and likes getting petted. The eye sockets are a crusty mess, but the cat does not seem to be in any pain. She purrs just like any cat.

 After I made contact with the rescue (Nowzad) we set a date for Sockets to go on her trip. We put her in the office for safe keeping. I took her a little time to get used to the place. I got a box and put gravel in it like a litter box, and she used it like any indoor cat. On the desk were 2 Afghan traditional hats, she made these her bed. She is one very smart kitten.  - Sockets has made her way from the FOB to the Nowzad clinic. (via Nowzad and SAC Fund)

 Once she arrived at Nowzad, they gave her the needed treatment for her eyes, and she was a very happy kitty. With generous donations, they were able to gather enough fund to arrange a trip for Sockets to return to her soldier in America.

A blind cat found her soldier in Afghanistan. They started feeding her and grew attached to her and named her Sockets. Sockets plays and gets around like any cat. She climbs and runs around, but does it with no eyes.​ ​ 

​ They wanted Sockets to have a wonderful life in a safe home in the US, so contacted Nowzad for help. Once Sockets arrived in the shelter, she was treated for her eyes and just kept purring along the way.​ 

​ With generous donations, they were able to collect enough fund to reunite Sockets with her soldier in America. This is her on her way to her new home.​ 

​ Sockets finally in her forever home in America​ 

​


----------



## Mr. H.

Those gals have cute pussies. 

Just sayin'....


----------



## syrenn

aawwwww


----------



## Mr. H.

I remember freaking out when I was a kid and saw a cat stuck in a tree. Then dad says "when's the last time you saw a cat skeleton in a tree".


----------



## Vigilante

Meet Mercury, an amazing kitten with no front legs, but absolutely loves life. Not only can he get around like a pro, but also do everything just like other cats.

*Mercurys human wrote on Facebook:*
 Mercury was found when he was about 4 days old (just over 5 ounces in weight, and eyes still shut, born about September 3rd/4th 2013), and we believe he was hit with a weed whacker since people in the neighbourhood had been doing yard work in tall grass shortly before he was found. He was taken to our vet, his wounds were cleaned up, and we were then called to care for him since we do a lot of bottle babies and special needs kitties for rescues. We fed him around the clock, and cleaned his wounds multiple times a day until they fully closed over He grew well, and from the very start he would move on his own.

 As he has grown we worked on different aspects of movement with him- pushing himself with his back legs, balancing in an upright position, jumping from various positions, moving on different surfaces, jumping from one place to another and so on. The more he grew, the better he got at each one, and he can now run on most surfaces, climb stairs, jump on to and off the couch, and balance better than almost any other cat. *Mercury does everything other cats do*- he plays with toys, he jumps, plays with other cats and dogs, sleeps on the bed, uses a litter box, *and believes he is the king of the world*

 Mercury absolutely loves life, and has the most inquisitive personality. If he sees something outside he runs to the window to watch, if a new toy or scratching post is brought in he is the first to run over and check it out, he has the biggest purr when he is being petted, and if he doesnt like something or you arent doing what he wants he will yell at you until he gets his way.

Meet Mercury the kitten who has no front legs but is happy and gets around like a pro. He absolutely loves life.​ 

​ They found him when he was just 4 days old. He was most likely injured in the yard.​ 

​ But that doesnt stop him. Mercury has learned to use his hind legs to move, run and jump. He can play and do everything just like other cats.​ 

​ He thinks he is the king of the world!​ 

​ Mercury has the most inquisitive personality.​ 

​ and he is always happy!​ 

​ If youre happy and you know it, stomp your feet!​ 

​ Mercury showing off his cute belly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .​ 

​ Photos via Raising Mercury. Follow this amazing kitty on Facebook.​ ​ [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IWM39yrWHqs]Laser kitten! Mercury the two legged kitten takes on the laser. - YouTube[/ame]​ ​ [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Y4iZcjh_rc]Mercury the two legged kitten- first attempt at climbing stairs - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## Mr. H.

I'm koo-koo for kitties.

And Coco-Puffs.


----------



## Tank

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEkSCaiiz90]Cat rescue fail - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mr. H.

We lived in country for 15 years, and folks were always dumping animals at our doorstep. 

Then those animals would have litters, and we'd run ads for free pets. 

One day, I backed the car out of the drive and... "crunch", I ran over stinky cat. 

Stinky cat just stunk like shit. I don't know why. Always just smelled like poop. 

So we named it Shtinky Puddin' after a comic strip cat. 

That was the only time my daughter said she hated me. Broke my fucking heart. I could care less about the cat. Anyhow that cat was squirming and writhing. Then it died. So we dig hole #27 and plunk it. Fuck I am so glad those days are behind me.


----------



## Tank

I hate stinky pussy


----------



## Mr. H.

And there was an old chicken coup out back, so the wife is like "ooh let's get some chickens, and a rooster". They did lay good eggs but it wasn't long before the stray dogs, coyotes, raccoons, and possums found the... chickens (hens). I can't remember how many times the wife called me at work in tears. 

Then one night there was a ruckus in the coup. So I grab my .38 and head out with the Mrs. 

There waddles off the fattest fucking raccoon I ever saw. They say that raccoons eat chickens from the ass end frontwards. 

So I take a couple of shots at Mr. raccoon. I damn near shot the wife in the process. 

Fuck me. Those days are gone. But cool memories too. Damn we were flat-ass broke back then. 

Ha- I said broke back. Mountain. Gay shit and all. Ah fuck it.


----------



## Mr. H.

Tank said:


> I hate stinky pussy



Ahhh... shaddap, you.


----------



## Mr. H.

Don't talk while I'm interrupting.


----------



## Mojo2

[ame=http://youtu.be/CjB_oVeq8Lo]GoPro: Fireman Saves Kitten - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Mr. H. said:


> I remember freaking out when I was a kid and saw a cat stuck in a tree. Then dad says "when's the last time you saw a cat skeleton in a tree".



I did a lot of research about this because there was...well, a cat stuck in a tree. In fact, my dogs chased him up the tree.  He was waaaay up there.

I was so worried, I did a bunch of reading about this situation.  After I had educated myself my conclusion was to do nothing...just leave the cat alone and he would come down on his own.  

He was up in that tree a good day or so, but one morning I got up and looked and he was gone.

Now he lives at my house.  But that's a whole 'nuther story.


----------



## Vigilante

Meet Elfie, a kitty of small stature, who was rescued from a shelter in Alberta, Canada and found his way to a forever home along with his sister Gimli. Elfie and Gimli were born dwarf kittens, rather like Lil Bub the cat.
 They have genetic dwarfism. They were born to a normal mother in a litter of normal cats. They just happen to be a bit more cuddly, Willeedee of Reddit wrote. They were adopted by my friend and his wife (Elfie & Gimlis foster parents) who are both big supporters of adoption.

Meet Elfie, a dwarf kitty, who was rescued from a shelter in Alberta, Canada and found his way to a forever home along with his sister Gimli.​ 

​ Elfie was born a dwarf kitten, rather like Lil Bub the cat.​ 

​ They have genetic dwarfism. They were born to a normal mother in a litter of normal cats. They just happen to be a bit more cuddly​ 

​ Elfie is very expressive. This is his disapproval face!​ 

​ He and his sister never left their foster home. It is now their forever home.​ 

​ Elfie on the move.​ 

​ His cave.​ 

​


----------



## Vigilante

Bran Nelson Threepaw has only 3 legs, but it doesnt stop him from loving life. As soon as he gets on the floor, he starts running.
 He was found in the street at four weeks old, dragging his limp front leg behind him. They tried to massage his leg to see if it would get feeling back, but it was only causing him frustration, so they decided to amputate it from the shoulder, said Chelsie Barnes.

 After his surgery, Bran was up and running! The adoption coordinator, Rachel G., said I had to stop playing with him! He would just play so hard I worried about his stitches!

 When Chelsie and Joshua met Bran, it was love at first sight, and the next thing they knew Bran was on his way to his forever home. He spends his days climbing, jumping, romping, and tackling his brother Tallurah. Even though he only has three legs, he doesnt even notice that its gone. In fact, Im sure he believes that every other cat is odd because they have an extra leg!

Bran Nelson Threepaw has only 3 legs, but as soon as he is on the floor, he goes running.​ 

​ He was found in the street at four weeks old, dragging his limp front leg behind him. In order to save his life, the vet decided to remove his injured leg.​ 

​ After his surgery, Bran was up and running!​ 

​ He wouldnt stop playing and didnt even notice that he was missing one leg.​ 

​ He can jump, run and play just like any other cats.​ 

​ He has developed amazing balance skills.​ 

​ When he plays, he is very focused!​ 

​ Bran has also found a new brother named Tallurah. They are inseparable!​ 

​ Even though he only has three legs, he doesnt even notice that its gone.​ 

​ A lot bigger today, Bran runs the house like a boss and is happy, healthy and very loved.​ 

​ 
In fact, Im sure he believes that every other cat is odd because they have an extra leg!​


----------



## Vigilante

*Quincy was rescued from a hoarding situation by Forever Home Cat Rescue. This is him having a cuddle with his human dad for the first time.*



​
He turns into a love bug and purr machine.​


​ 

​ How it feels like to have a loving home.​ 

​


----------



## Vigilante

They may not be related, but they sure look like family. These kitties had a rough start in life, but when they found each other at Good Karma Pet Rescue of Florida, they cuddled up to each other as if they came from the same family, and that they needed each other.
 The ginger kitten was rescued from a bucket along with his two other siblings. They were very sick and orphaned, fighting for survival. He and his calico sister made it. While his sister had been adopted, the ginger boy came back to the shelter, where he was introduced to his two buddies who were rescued from Craigslist.
 Now they continue cuddling with each other while awaiting their forever homes.
They may not be related, but they sure look like family. The ginger boy was rescued from a bucket as a sick kitten and nursed back to health. He was introduced to his new buddies who were rescued from Craigslist.​ 

​ They continue cuddling with each other while awaiting their forever homes.​ 

​


----------



## Vigilante

Meet choccy, 4 weeks old. Hes given his first bottle after being rejected by his mom. Isnt he the cutest little thing?
 Choccy is now 4 weeks old, Our deputy Bethan is doing a great job of caring for him around the clock to give him every chance of survival. He is very slowly gaining weight, we are all rooting for him, Cats Protection Bridgend Adoption Center wrote.
Choccy, just 4 weeks old, was rejected by his cat mom. Here he is getting some love from his care taker.​ 

​ Choccy gives his foster mom a hug.​ 

​ Deputy Bethan of Cats Protection Bridgend Adoption Center has been caring for the tiny ball of fur, bottle feeding him round the clock to give him every chance of survival.​ 

​ Choccy has put on some weight and is getting stronger every day.​ 

​


----------



## Vigilante

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_qlbGwkCiDY]Surprise Kitten Rescue - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vigilante

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kiiXmAJwqRg]Five foster kittens - 4 weeks old orphans - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vigilante

Tango and Cash were found in a box in a forest last December. &#8221;My dad came home after work and told me he found a box with two kittens in it. I didn&#8217;t prepare myself for what we found.&#8221;
&#8220;He told me he found a box with two kittens after getting a complaint in this particular area about the roads being blocked with snow. We returned after work to see if the kittens had been picked up. This is what we saw.&#8221;​ 

​ &#8220;When I peaked in, my heart broke. This kitten is obviously very sick and cold. There&#8217;s two dishes of food with a blanket.&#8221;​ 

​ &#8220;We picked up the box and brought the cats to our home. If you separate them, they meow continuously until they&#8217;re reunited.&#8221;​ 

​ &#8220;We gave them a bath! They&#8217;re extremely skinny. They don&#8217;t really seem to know what to do with the tiny bowl of kitten food we put down.&#8221;​ 

​ &#8220;We wrapped them up and supplied them with body heat. Already we can see them perking up. They are honestly the sweetest cats I&#8217;ve seen.&#8221;​ 

​ &#8220;She keeps rubbing up against anyone who will let her. She keeps purring like crazy.&#8221;​ 

​ &#8220;The kittens have definitely found their home. We&#8217;ve put a lot emotionally into them and couldn&#8217;t bare to separate them or give them away.​ 

​ This is Tango, making biscuits.​ 

​ And Cash all grown up now!​ 

​


----------



## Vigilante

A tiny orphan kitten that was born in a van now got two unlikely moms.
While the kitten is being hand reared by the shelter staff, she is getting extra care and love from two lovely dogs.
A tiny 4 week old kitten was rescued from a van.​ 

​ They bottle feed the little kitten round the clock.​ 

​ Two lovely dogs give the caretakers a helping paw.​ 

​ Everything will be ok, little one.​ 

​ 

​ [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qc7KLFB1RQE"]RSPCA Video - play time for hand-reared kitten - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## Vigilante

A tiny orphan squirrel fell out of a tree but was saved by a family and a cat who took it in and began to raise it as her own.
 Lisa Reichel and her family found the baby squirrel and attempted to save it. They were told by a wildlife expert to use a dropper to nurse it but the little squirrel wouldn&#8217;t accept it.
 That&#8217;s when Lisa thought about Jingles the cat, who had a litter of her own. She placed the squirrel with the cat mother and Jingles started nursing her new baby.
A tiny orphan squirrel fell out of a tree but was saved by a cat mother who took it in and began to raise it as her own.​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​


----------



## Vigilante

Being blind doesn&#8217;t make this kitty disabled. He uses his other senses to help him &#8216;see.&#8217;
He was born this way, blind in both eyes. When he was little he learned how to navigate with his other senses. (reddit)​ 

​ Even though he can&#8217;t see the bowl, he knows how to have fun with it.​ 

​ He doesn&#8217;t need vision to know there is something fishy in the tank. &#8220;Oh hi, umm I was just checking on them,&#8221; he says.​ 

​ He uses his hearing and other senses to help him &#8216;see.&#8217; Here he is listening to his human work.​ 

​


----------



## Vigilante

A tiny calico kitten was saved and adopted by a retired guard dog. Now Lily the dog guards and protects her little kitten.
 &#8220;I heard a loud funny noise as we entered the park and I thought it was a bird. We walked Lily and on the way out I decided to investigate the noise that was still quite loud thinking it could be an injured bird,&#8221; said Lorrie R. via Kitty Army.
 As they approached closer to the noise, Lily the dog started sniffing around and that&#8217;s when she found a 2 week old kitten. Knowing that it would be impossible for the kitten to survive in the woods, Lorrie picked up the kitten and they were headed off home.
 &#8220;So I brought her home thinking it was going to be a very long month keeping them apart and safe. Much to my surprise, Lily has adopted the kitten! Comes and gets me when she needs to be fed and watches to make sure I do it right! I think Lily wants to keep her and I think in a month&#8217;s time she may get her wish!&#8221;
A tiny calico kitten was saved and adopted by a dog named Lily.​ 

​ Lily is a retired guard dog and now she guards and protects her little kitten.​ 

​ Lily watches over her little kitten like a mother would.​ 

​ When it&#8217;s time for the kitten to be fed, she watches to make sure her human does it right.​ 

​ Lily loves her kitty and the kitten adores her new mom.​ 

​


----------



## Vigilante

She was a stray cat found on the street, scared and hungry. Her rescuer sat with her for 2 hours and when she finally fell asleep on his lap, thats when he knew.
 Some months ago, while out driving, we saw a stray cat wandering alongside the main road. We pulled over and got after her. She was easy to catch and wasnt struggling, since she hardly had any energy left, they wrote via imgur.
 Her body was covered with fleas and you could feel every bone sticking out. They gave her a bath to help her remove the fleas.
 She was a bit scared but I sat with her for 2 hours and she ended up falling asleep on my lap. And thats when I knew.
 The same day they took her to a vet. They sterilized her and a help organization gave her medicine and food for the next 1 month, before we took her home again.
 She cant meow. Shes got abnormal long canines. Her tongue is oversized. She is afraid of heights. Her backlogs are stiff. But she wakes me up every morning, and falls asleep by holding my hand. This is my cat.
A stray cat was found wandering alongside the street. They pulled over to rescue her.  She didnt struggle since she hardly had any energy left.​ 

​ They gave her a bath to remove the fleas.​ 

​ She was skin and bones.​ 

​ She was a bit scared but I sat with her for 2 hours and she ended up falling asleep on my lap. And thats when I knew.​ 

​ They took her to a vet and got help for her medicine and food.​ 

​ She cant meow. Shes got abnormal long canines. Her tongue is oversized. She is afraid of heights. Her backlogs are stiff​ 

​ But she wakes me up every morning, and falls asleep by holding my hand. This is my cat.​ 

​


----------



## Vigilante

He was never a cat person until he met Raven the stray who stole his heart right from the start. &#8221;Grew up with dogs, love those &#8216;OMG YOU&#8217;RE HOME!&#8217; excited moments, the loyalty and obedience. It&#8217;s all glorious,&#8221; Raven&#8217;s human wrote.
 &#8220;I snubbed a bunch of cats in my time because I liked dogs and cats were just independent little balls of &#8216;I do what I want.&#8217; &#8230;Until just around Halloween of last year. Little black cat came up on our back porch one night, extremely friendly and cuddly. She didn&#8217;t leave our back porch for three days. We had an out of season snowstorm (hurricane Sandy), and I just felt so guilty leaving her outside. So now I have cat. And I love the crap out of her.&#8221; (reddit)
&#8220;First day we brought her inside, after a nice bath. Surprisingly she didn&#8217;t scratch me, she just meowed sadly.&#8221;​ 

​ &#8220;She won&#8217;t stop licking my hand.&#8221;​ 

​ Raven was very cuddly even from the start.​ 

​ &#8220;She&#8217;s the first cat I&#8217;ve ever had, and I honestly don&#8217;t think I could&#8217;ve asked for a better experience.&#8221;​ 

​ &#8220;Laundry? Oh no, silly human, this is my new bed.&#8221;​ 

​ &#8220;She&#8217;s so absolutely loving. It blows my mind.&#8221;​ 

​


----------



## Vigilante

Hazel and her sister Effie were surrendered to the shelter. Without a mom, the two babies need to be hand reared round the clock. Laurie C. of Itty Bitty Kitty Committee took the sisters to her home and became their surrogate mom.
 &#8220;When they arrived, their expressions were blank, and they did not respond to the sight of us or any movement or sounds. They were just tiny, hungry, squirming, screaming things.
 Now, they interact with us so much more. They seek attention and affection. Their eyes are brighter, they respond to sound, they are stronger and more stable, they play harder, and scream louder.&#8221;
When Hazel came to her foster home, her expressions were blank and she didn&#8217;t respond to the sight of any movement or sounds.​ 

​ They cleaned her up and helped her settle in.​ 

​ They hand reared Hazel and her sister round the clock&#8230;​ 

​ Then they learned to eat on their own.​ 

​ Two weeks later &#8211;  she&#8217;s larger, livelier, and louder.


----------



## Vigilante

This 5 week old calico kitten loves her human dad and she won&#8217;t let him do anything without her.
 &#8220;Every time I sit down to play games, she cuddles up on my shoulder&#8230; She won&#8217;t let me do anything without her,&#8221; human dad wrote via reddit.
 When he plays video games, kitty tries to help. &#8220;She&#8217;s even tried to crawl up the TV to &#8216;help,&#8217;&#8221; he added.
&#8220;Every time I sit down to play games, she cuddles up on my shoulder.&#8221;​ 

​ &#8220;She&#8217;s started really getting into the game, and even squeaks and hisses at the bad guys.&#8221;​ 

​ &#8220;She won&#8217;t let me do anything without her.&#8221;​ 

​


----------



## Vigilante

Itty Bitty the 3-legged kitty is adopted by a special human who is also an amputee. When Brian Gentilotti met the tripaw kitten, he knew it was the perfect match.
&#8220;Itty Bitty is the amazing story of an injured kitten brought to Katz 4 Keeps with an uncertain future. While waiting to grow big enough to be spayed and have her injured leg amputated, Itty Bitty met Brian. Brian, an amputee himself and a huge part of Camp No Limits (camp for amputee children), was brought to Katz 4 Keeps by a friend to meet Itty Bitty. Brian immediately felt a connection and put a hold on Itty Bitty for adoption,&#8221; Katz 4 Keeps wrote on Facebook.
&#8220;I was down here visiting two campers and we were going to go to camp the following week. They said we found a really great cat for you to adopt so I came down and checked her out and that was it,&#8221; said Gentilotti via First Coast News.
Itty Bitty had to have her badly injured front leg removed, but she isn&#8217;t letting her amputation slow her down at all.
&#8220;I also had an amputation due to traumatic injury. After I had the amputation I was able to go back to doing the things I used to do like snow mobile and ski so it was definitely a positive thing&#8230; She&#8217;s not limited&#8230; She climbs. She hops up on things. She plays. She walks,&#8221; Gentilotti said.
&#8220;You can do anything. Don&#8217;t sit home and feel sorry for yourself because you have one limb missing, a hand or are missing both legs. There are a lot of amputees there that are missing all four limbs, and it&#8217;s amazing what they can do. They can throw a football better than I can, and this cat is an example of that. She&#8217;s able to do anything,&#8221; Gentilotti added.









[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-hnWdGKMrc]Itty Bitty! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vigilante

Bengal Cat LOVES his New Foster Kitten!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HUsGsL1zuVc#t=125]Neko the Bengal Cat Gives Cute Foster Kitten A Hug - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vigilante

These orphan kittens find a new mom, Brooke the German shepherd who cares for them like her own.
My German shepherd Brooke was a great help as I raised some orphan kittens for the animal shelter. I fed them, she was responsible for washing and toileting, the foster mom wrote.​ 




This combination worked great and all four grew up as healthy as if they had been raised by their own mom.​ 

 

 

 

 ​ [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-TxKSZpZXk]German Shepherd adopts Orphan Kittens - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## Vigilante

Spirit the blind cat uses his exploring skills to help rescuers search and rescue 4 tiny kittens at a construction site. This is a remarkable story.
 Despite his difficult beginning that took away his eye sight, Spirit has forgiven his past and now lives his best life and goes out to help others.
 Here is the story from Spirit&#8217;s Facebook page:





&#8220;Late in the afternoon on Monday, April 14, we were notified about a feral cat that had been trapped at a building Construction site the day before, at around 11 am Sunday. The person who trapped the cat suspected that she was pregnant, but was not sure until the veterinarian informed her Monday afternoon that the cat had already given birth. The chances of finding the kittens &#8212; or being alive &#8212; after so much time had lapsed was very dismal. But we HAD to TRY! The temperatures were dropping, and our low for the night would be in the 30&#8242;s. We did not have any idea of what we might encounter, but we brought our Most Valuable Asset &#8212; a little blind kitty with a powerful spirit, who is absolutely amazing! Spirit is an excellent explorer, and will go above and beyond to help anyone in need. We needed a miracle!
 Once we arrived at the Construction site, and were led to a rear access point under a trailer, and we quickly discovered that the space underneath this trailer was dark, very muddy and eerie, with an extremely low (height) clearance. We would need to crawl on our elbows and belly in order to maneuver under the trailer. The area was so daunting, we did not feel safe going into an unknown dark, cold, wet area, with only one entry/exit point. But, we needed to search for the hidden (abandoned) kittens, because time was of the essence! So, we called a dear friend who lived close by, and asked if she would be willing to venture into the unknown with us, under the trailer. To our Surprise, she agreed!!!
 The entire time that we were searching under the trailer, Spirit was off lead. This was necessary for a number of reasons &#8212; so that his leash would not get tangled up in the debris, or metal supports, and also because he needed the freedom and ability to thoroughly investigate the lowest areas, where the clearance was literally about 6-8 inches high &#8212; too low for a person to reach on their own. We relied upon Spirit&#8217;s ability to notify & alert us, and our boy did not disappoint!&#8221;
 Edit: According to Spirit&#8217;s facebook page, &#8220;Their (feral) mama cat had been spayed, then recovered at a friends house, and was relocated outside at a workers home.&#8221; The stress of surgery and nursing might be too much for the mama cat to handle, so they brought in CC the cat to help raise the kittens. And CC is fantastic!
This is the construction site trailer, where the feral mama kitty had been seen taking refuge under.​ 

​ They believed the missing kittens were hidden under the trailer.​ 

​ Spirit is listening carefully, ready to search & rescue!​ 

​ They sent in extra help for Spirit to look for the kittens. They were working as a team.​ 

​ He went exploring, trying to pick up any scents or sounds.​ 

​ It took a little exploring around, but Spirit spotted something up there.​ 

​ They took a closer look&#8230; It was the kittens!​ 

​ There were 4 kittens in total.​ 

​ They took the kittens home to foster. Here Uncle Spirit is checking on the little ones.​ 

​ The 4 rescue kittens now have a surrogate mama, CC, who is nursing and caring for them along with her 5 kittens.​ 

​


----------



## Vigilante

Meet Chance! He was wandering around at an elementary school all by himself until he was discovered by a teacher who just couldn&#8217;t leave him there. He was given a warm home with lots of food and love.
Chance was found at an elementary school wandering by himself.​ 

​ This is him cuddling with the human that saved and adopted him.​ 

​ They gave him a lot of food and love&#8230;​ 

​ One day, they brought him Ash who became Chance&#8217;s furry brother. They bonded.​ 

​ &#8230;and became inseparable!​ 

​ With a second chance at life, Chance is now thriving at his forever loving home.​


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

A tiny black kitten was dropped off in a box on the steps of a vet office. One of the employees took her home, thinking they would hand rear her until their German Shepherd dog Raven immediately claimed the kitten as her own.
 Raven who has never had puppies started producing milk after she was introduced to the little feline friend. Her maternal instinct kicked in when she saw that little kitten looking to nurse.
 &#8220;She washes (the kitten) with her tongue and if it gets too far away she&#8217;ll herd it back. And we found out yesterday that she&#8217;s actually lactating,&#8221; said the human mom via reddit.
 The kitten is getting bottle fed by the humans while receiving motherly care from her dog mama.
A tiny black kitten was dropped off in a box on the steps of a vet office.​ 

​ One of the employees took her home and immediately their German Shepherd dog Raven claimed the kitten as her own.​ 

​ Raven who has never had puppies started producing milk after she saw the kitten looking to nurse.​ 

​ Her maternal instinct kicked in and she began to clean and care for the little orphan baby.​ 

​ It seems that the kitten is hers now.​ 

​ She watches the kitten play&#8230;​ 

​ &#8230;until she falls asleep. Raven is a very protective dog mama.​ 

​ She keeps her kitten by her side and wouldn&#8217;t be far away from her.​ 

​


----------



## Vigilante

Gracie a stray cat living in Afghanistan befriended a soldier one day and she&#8217;s been attached to him ever since. The bond they share is incredible.
*Gracie&#8217;s soldier wrote via Nowzad.*
 &#8220;I first met Gracie when she was few months old, she was living with her mother and brothers close to the dining facility. She was extremely shy and would not allow anyone to get close or to touch her. Then I lost track of her for a while.
 Then my branch was moved to another location and there I found Gracie: she was still very shy but day by day, little by little, we became friends, very close friends. She was calling on me 4 or 5 times a day, under my office&#8217;s window and she would wait for me to come out sitting on a chair (as you can see in the picture below), just to play or for some company: she wanted a friend, while people said she wanted to be fed that was not true.
 Whenever I was calling her she would accompany me around the compound, walking with me. People started to call Gracie &#8220;my&#8221; cat because we were walking around the camp together, she is incredibly loyal and affectionate.
 Gracie is very sweet and my colleagues used to say that she cried whenever I wasn&#8217;t in the office.


​ Once I went to the US Embassy, she accompanied me to the gate. When I came back, more than 2 hours later, she was still there-a lady offered her a sausage but she preferred to walk back with me. Once I went to the Milano building and when I came out more than one hour later she was there waiting for me. When I had my farewell party with my colleagues in the Destille Gardens she was hanging around, sitting on the chair with us and she walked back with me.
 It was a great comfort for me during the mission knowing that someone was waiting for me every day. It was Gracie that picked me, and she took care of me more than I took care of her.
 When some construction started close to my office Gracie was very scared because of the noise and the people moving around: but she would come anyway looking for me, and I was looking for her whenever some time passed.
 When I left Kabul and had to say goodbye to Gracie-she was sitting in the middle of the crossroad complaining because I was not staying with her-that broke my heart, she was really crying.
 We had been told that we could not take animals back with us, but it was only for the military flights. So, when I discovered that through Nowzad it would have been possible to get Gracie with me I immediately decided I wanted to adopt her.
 I would like to take care of Gracie as she did with me, she was definitly my best friend in Kabul: she literally rescued me, now it&#8217;s my turn and I look forward to have her again with me.&#8221;


​ This is the chair Gracie sat on everyday waiting for her soldier.​ 

​ Thanks to Nowzad and many generous donations, Gracie is now fully funded and will soon be reunited with her soldier in Europe. Follow Nowzad on Facebook.


----------



## Vigilante

A tiny kitten was trapped after wandering into a pile of old wood and cobwebs.
Scott Allan walked outside one morning and heard what it sounded like a bird or squirrel. &#8220;(I) traced the sound to our side yard, and there he was, trapped in a junk pile of old wood and cobwebs. He wouldn&#8217;t come to my call and any attempt to get my arm in there just made him back up and disappear. Soooo long story short, the shed is now without siding as that was the only way to get to him,&#8221; Allan wrote via Facebook.
 The kitten was under 0.5 pounds and was barely 3-weeks old according to the vet. They named him Thunder and he began to thrive.
A 3 week old kitten found himself trapped in a pile of old wood and cowebs, crying for help.​ 


In order to get him out, Scott Allan removed the siding of the shed. Here&#8217;s the kitten snuggling with his human. They named him Thunder.​ 


In no time, he had already claimed his human&#8217;s computer.​ 


Thunder meeting Ella the dog.​ 


She babysat him&#8230;​ 


&#8230;and became his good friend.​ 


This is Thunder just 3 weeks old.​ 


Now all grown up, he&#8217;s the king of his world.​


----------



## Vigilante

Even after Elvira the Itty Bitty kitty has found her forever loving home, she never forgets the person that rescued her and nursed her back to health.
 &#8220;Found her and her brothers literally under cow poop in an old barn. She nearly died a handful of times. I took care of her for about a month and found her a home with a very lonely friend of mine. I drop off food once a month for her,&#8221; she wrote.
 Every time she visits Elvira. The kitty knows and jumps on her to give her kisses and a lot of play time.
 &#8220;She is fully grown and slightly fluffy. I walked in, she pounced on me, then gave me kisses. She also likes to suck on fingers, lips, necks and hands-cat sweater planned for the reunion.&#8221;
This is Elvira the Itty bitty kitty after she was rescued from an old barn. She just wanted some love.​ 


Her rescuer nursed her back to health and found her a forever loving home where she visits every month to drop off some food. Here&#8217;s a typical visit where Elvira welcomes her with kisses then play.​ 


Elvira has all grown up now, but she always loves it when her rescuer comes to see her. &#8220;I walked in, she pounced on me, then gave me kisses. She also likes to suck on fingers, lips, necks and hands-cat sweater planned for the reunion.&#8221;​


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Short video of a cat rescue.


http://sftimes.co/?id=515


----------



## Vigilante

A woman from San Francisco has saved thousands of kittens&#8217; lives. It&#8217;s a labor of love and her passion to give these deserving little fur balls a second chance at life.
Her name is Toni Sestak, the founder of Tonis Kitty Rescue. She says she was just a normal volunteer at an animal shelter before someone asked her to foster a mother cat and her kittens.
It&#8217;s been 20 years since the day she became a fosterer and Toni has rescued and homed nearly 10,000 kittens. She&#8217;s not paid in any currency for what she does other than cuteness. &#8220;I just love it,&#8221; she said.
Toni Sestak has saved close to 10,000 kittens over the last 20 years in San Francisco area.​


It&#8217;s a labor of love and her passion to give these deserving little fur balls a second chance at life.​


Watch video:

Toni started as a fosterer for an animal shelter. It went so well that she did it again and again.​


Every day during kitten season, Toni goes to rescue kittens. Sometimes she takes in dozens in a day.​


She takes care of them and make sure they all gets loving homes.​


She&#8217;s not paid in any currency for what she does other than cuteness. &#8220;I just love it,&#8221; she said.​


Another kitty that awaits his forever home at Tonis.​


These little furballs just came in not too long ago. Already they are doing much better.​


&#8220;Will you take us home?&#8221;​


All these kitties will be up for adoption soon. You can help them find their loving homes at Tonis Kitty Rescue. Follow them on Facebook.


----------



## Vigilante

Isis the tortie cat has a nanny, Haku the dog, whom she shares a very special friendship. She was born to a rescue cat mama named Sunshine. When Haku started cat-sitting for Sunshine, he fell in love with the little tortie girl and wouldn&#8217;t let her out of eyeshot.
 Isis not only won Haku&#8217;s heart, but also the hearts of her foster family. They adopted her and Haku couldn&#8217;t be happier. He watched her grow from a tiny baby to a beautiful cat.
 Even though Isis is fully grown now, Haku will forever be her canine nanny, looking out for her wherever she goes.
Isis the tortie was born to a rescue cat mama, one of the smallest in her litter.​ 


She has a nanny, Haku the dog who fell in love with the little ball of fur when he started cat-sitting the kittens.​ 


Haku wouldn&#8217;t let her out of eye-shot.​ 


He watched her grow&#8230;​ 


Isis 5 months old.​ 


Isis is fully grown now, but Haku will forever be her canine nanny, looking out for her wherever she goes.​


----------



## Vigilante

A fire and rescue crew from Forest Grove Fire saved a tiny kitten that was buried in a large pile of yard debris, but the story didn&#8217;t just end there.
 Crews received a call on Wednesday from a resident who believed she heard meows coming from the 20-by-20 foot pile.
 They worked for about 45 minutes of searching and cutting through vines, hedge trimmings and a Christmas tree before finding the kitten that had likely been abandoned and managed to pull the kitten out to safety.
 Captain Tony Carter took the frightened kitten to a local vet for evaluation. After Carter told his wife about the rescue and showed her a photo of the little furry one, they knew right then that they were going to adopt the kitty.
 &#8220;I wasn&#8217;t really looking for another cat,&#8221; he said. &#8220;But it was a hard thing to pass up.&#8221;
A tiny 4 week old kitten was rescued from a pile of yard debris.​ 


Captain Tony Carter and his crew worked for about 45 minutes to find the kitten and got the little one out to safety.​ 



He took the kitten to a local vet for evaluation. When he shared the rescue story with his family, they knew right then that they were going to adopt him.​


----------



## Vigilante

This tuxedo cat was born and lived most of her life in the wild and had never been socialized until she met a lady who became her best friend. Slowly, she began to open up to her.
&#8220;This video took place over the course of a year. She was originally trapped and neutered. They said she was too wild to be brought indoors.&#8221;
&#8220;I didn&#8217;t really know what I was doing when I took cutie petutie in. I could not stand for her to be out in the cold any longer. They told me she was too wild to bring inside. I put an cat bed outside my door for a year. I air pet her and talked to her while she was still outside. Finally one day when she had walked inside, I closed the door, and her life as an inside cat began.&#8221;
She was said to be too wild to be brought indoors&#8230; But the kind lady in this video never gave up hope. She fed and played with the kitty every day.

 
 Here&#8217;s the kitty visiting her human at her door.​





It took about a year for her to finally feel comfortable enough to enter the house, but it was such a milestone for the kitty!​




She continued to socialize the cat, gave her a lot of food, play and love.​




One day, this happened. It&#8217;s hard to believe she has lived most of her life outdoors and now she&#8217;s sitting on her human&#8217;s lap, enjoying to be petted and loved.​


----------



## Vigilante

Pippin the kitten showed up at the front porch a couple of weeks ago. He met Tazz the dog. &#8220;We&#8217;re pretty sure he thinks Tazz is his momma,&#8221; said Hannah.


​ &#8220;This is our new kitten Pippin and our dog Tazz!&#8221;​ 

​ Pippin showed up at the front porch, and Tazz the dog took him into her care and the two became inseparable.​ 

​ Pippin thinks Tazz is the mom he never had.​ 

​ He wouldn&#8217;t be anywhere other than being with his best friend.​ 

​ Pippin found a new home and a forever buddy to cuddle with.​ 

​


----------



## Vigilante

Justin the fire survivor cat may just touch your heart today. He had a very rough start in life, but was saved by people that love him. Now he fosters rescue kittens so that they can feel love too.
Justin was 5 weeks old, when he was burned, but this brave little guy never gave up on life. The Animal Alliance of New Jersey took in little Justin and gave him all the love and care he needed to get better. Now he&#8217;s healed from all his injuries and living in a wonderful home.
Justin has a kind heart for little rescues that are in need of homes. He is helping his human mom foster rescue kittens they brought home from the shelter. He cleans them and watches over them like his own. He makes sure that each of them can get as much love as he does from people who gave him the second chance at life.

Watch this heart warming video:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PBh0tCGqMjY]The Arms of an Angel - YouTube[/ame]

Justin the fire survivor cat fosters rescue kittens so that they can feel love too.​


Foster kittens napping with their big brother.​


Justin keeping little foster Paulie warm and comfy.​


He is the kitties&#8217; favorite pillow to sleep on.​



​


----------



## Vigilante

They rescued a ginger kitten, hoping he would get along with their other pets. When they came home from dinner, this is what they saw&#8230; (reddit)
The little guy is welcomed with a hug.​ 

​ The ginger kitty loves to be cuddled after he discovered hugs. Now he and their Doberman often sleep like this together.​ 

​


----------



## Vigilante

When Matilda the rescue kitten came to her foster home, she became instantly obsessed with their rescue pit bulls. &#8220;She tries to nurse off Spike which is funny since he&#8217;s our only male dog,&#8221; said Lisa Revella Morabito of BARCS, Baltimore animal shelter. (Huffington Post)
 Matilda was found as a stray about two weeks ago. &#8220;Her cuddling with all of the animals is adorable. Matilda usually runs around in the morning and plays with Fiona (a rescue cat from BARCS Morabito adopted) because the dogs sleep in as late as we&#8217;ll let them. Once the afternoon hits and the dogs have been fed and walked, they retreat for more napping and Matilda joins them then for cuddling,&#8221; Morabito added.
Matilda the foster kitten is obsessed with the dogs at her foster home. She thinks Spike is her mom and nurses off him.​ 


Though Matilda doesn&#8217;t get any milk out of Spike, she gets plenty of love from him.​ 


Betty White comes to give love to the foster kitten too.​ 


Matilda: &#8220;Are you my mommy?&#8221; Betty White: &#8220;Sure I am!&#8221;​


----------



## Vigilante

They found a little kitten in their backyard who looks like the mini version of their adopted cat. &#8220;We found our new cat&#8217;s kitten twin in our backyard..Meant to be,&#8221; the human wrote via reddit.
 &#8220;We lost our cat of 18 years on Thanksgiving&#8230; knew we wanted to save another life and knew there were so many cats around here that needed it&#8230;. Samson (on the left) was rescued about 20 miles from where we live a few months ago.&#8221; He was found with injuries but they adopted him anyway.
Samson is now all healed and settled in with his new family. &#8220;Flash forward two weeks ago we are outside, hear crying, move our garbage pail and what do you know&#8230; baby samson, 2-3 weeks old, abandoned all alone and scared. We bottle feed him for past couple of weeks. He&#8217;s all settled in now. They are now officially best friends. We couldn&#8217;t be happier, and everything was strangely, coincidentally, and insanely meant to be. Samson and Dennis are our two miracle boys.&#8221; (via)
They found their new cat&#8217;s kitten twin in their backyard. It was meant to be&#8230; Samson (left) is a rescue they adopted a few months ago, and Dennis (right) was found in their backyard.​


----------



## Vigilante

While Ralphees owner says she is happy, loves affection and causes trouble wherever she goes, Max the dog is protective over his feline friend.

Ever since Ralphee was brought home, Max is never far away. He appears to be forever curious and watches over Ralphee wherever she goes, according to the Wakaleo YouTube channel.

Ralphee is growing more mischievous by the day and loves to see what Max is doing as well. She will often get excited when he is nearby and leap in the air before playfully charging in his direction. 











Symptoms of the disorder include: falling over for no apparent reason, a prancing, or high stepping walk and a general lack of balance, which can make it difficult for cats like Ralphee (pictured) to climb stairs. Cats with the syndrome usually form close bonds with humans and animal companions like Max (also pictured)









Ralphee's owner says she is happy, loves affection and causes trouble wherever she goes, Max the dog is protective over his feline friend




While some people might be worried that animals with the condition are in pain - because they can appear to be walking gingerly and jerk around  they are not and their life expectancy is the same as an average cats, according to the CH Cat Community.

The cats also have normal levels of intelligence, although they are often more dependent on humans and other animals, like Max, with whom they build strong bonds.

The condition is non-progressive and some owners of cats with CH have said it appears to improve as they get older, because the cats learn to deal with symptoms over time.
The photographer who filmed Ralphee told MailOnline that she does everything a normal cat does with a few minor differences.

'She has a room that has blankets and anything pointy or hard softened with pillows so when she stumbles out of her bed she is surrounded by soft items to keep her safe. This is more a precaution than anything.'











Kittens with 'wobbly cat syndrome' have normal levels of intelligence, although they are often more dependent on humans and other animals, like Max (pictured), with whom they build strong bonds




Mealtimes can be messy but the kitten manages better if her food is elevated. She is allowed to play outside if she is supervised by Max.

'There is a definite connection between Max and Ralphee. Max seems bothered when Ralphee wanders too far and will often remain at her side wherever she goes. 


'I think he may be aware that Ralphee is different as he seems to look much like a concerned father observing his kids as they play in the pool. It's quite surreal.

'Ralphee, will sometimes chase Max and give him a playful swipe and play tough before giving him a nuzzle or rubbing along his legs. Max seems happy to entertain this behaviour,' he said.


While the kitten loves to pounce on leaves and enjoys chasing nuts around, her favourite playmate is Max, who doesn't seem to tire of her antics.

'People often feel sorry for cats with disabilities but for Ralphee and many others they seem to get along without even realising they are any different,' he said.


----------



## Vigilante

Tazia the tuxedo cat is quite a miracle kitty. She was stuck in a drain hole of a dumpster, crying for help. A kind man named Jim spotted the kitty&#8217;s head poking out of the drain hole and climbed in to rescue her.
 After he investigated the situation, he applied soap and oil to gently pull the kitten out to safety. He then took her to a vet to have her examined and vaccinated. But he didn&#8217;t just stop there. He knew the kitten would need continuous care from people who are familiar with raising kittens, so he found Cat&#8217;s Cradle, a no-kill, foster-home-based cat rescue, for help. &#8220;This story is amazing, because very seldom do people do that &#8211; actually spend the money to take the animal to a vet &#8211; and he didn&#8217;t ask to be reimbursed or any of that,&#8221; said Julie McGee, the kitten&#8217;s foster mom.
 Jim brought the tiny kitten to Cat&#8217;s Cradle adoption event at Petco with paperwork from the vet. Tazia was just one pound and three ounces at the time, estimated to be about six weeks old.
 Before Jim handed over his little rescue, he even offered to donate money for her care.
 Now Tazia has settled into her foster home and has two other foster kittens to keep her company. &#8220;The minute she saw those two little kittens was like Christmas morning,&#8221; McGee added.
A kind man spotted a tiny kitten&#8217;s head poking out  of the drain hole of a dumpster. He climbed in to rescue her.​ 


Jim who safely freed the kitten from the drain hole, took her to a vet to get examined and vaccinated. Knowing the kitten would need continuous care from people who have experience raising kittens, he found Cat&#8217;s Cradle for help. Before he handed over the kitten, he even offered to donate money for her care.​ 


Tazia is now in good hands.​ 


She has two other kittens to keep her company at her foster home. &#8220;The minute she saw those two little kittens was like Christmas morning,&#8221;​


----------



## Vigilante

Staff from an auto repair shop in New Jersey are now bottle feeding three little kittens that they rescued from an abandoned car towed to the garage from somewhere in New York State.
 Technician Mohamad Tanta heard a small sound coming from the car and found the kittens in the back seat. Once he notified others in shop, they all started to help.
 The kittens probably hadn&#8217;t eaten for a day or so, so they began to feed the babies around the clock. &#8220;They were very weak, they couldn&#8217;t even stand. They were very limp and lifeless,&#8221; said office manager Karen Rideg via nbcnewyork.
 Rideg quickly went to a local pet supply store to gather whatever needed to hand rear the kittens. With feeding every two hours, they have nursed the kittens back to health.
 Many people have called the shop to offer their interest in adopting the little ones, but Bashar Orfali, the owner of the shop doesn&#8217;t want to separate the kittens, so trio will most likely make the auto shop their forever home.
Staff from an auto repair shop in New Jersey are now bottle feeding three little kittens that they rescued from an abandoned car towed to the garage.​ 


With feeding every 2 hours, they have nursed them back to health.​ 


Many have called in to offer their interest in adopting the kittens, but the owner of the auto shop doesn&#8217;t want to separate them&#8230;​ 


They will likely adopt all three together and make the auto shop their forever home.​


----------



## Vigilante

A tiny abandoned kitten strayed into the hearts of a group of climbers. &#8220;Meet Red, a stray we found in a gravel parking lot at Muir Valley, Red River Gorge, Kentucky. He adopted us by following us for half a mile through the woods,&#8221; said Eric C.​ ​

   &#8220;He followed us the whole way from the parking lot at Muir down the trail to Tectonic Wall, and stayed at the crag with us all day. We couldn&#8217;t leave him,&#8221; Jennifer S. said.
 Red is quite a hiker. He tagged along with his human friends he just met when they were hiking up the hill. When the kitty didn&#8217;t feel like walking, he wasn&#8217;t shy to ask for assistance. &#8220;He rode on my shoulders or backpack, but insisted I hunch over. He&#8217;d sleep in my helmet, but didn&#8217;t like being carried in it as much. What worked best was letting him sleep in our jackets, with a strap around the bottom so he wouldn&#8217;t fall out,&#8221; Eric added.

 They fell in love with the little unexpected furry friend. When they were leaving that day, they went home with a new addition. &#8220;I may have adopted a kitten or a kitten may have adopted me,&#8221; Eric wrote.

A tiny abandoned kitten found a group of climbers at Red River Gorge, Kentucky. &#8220;He adopted us by following us for half a mile through the woods.&#8221; They named him Red.​ 


When Red wanted some rest, he wasn&#8217;t shy to ask for assistance. &#8220;He rode on my shoulders or backpack, but insisted I hunch over.&#8221;​ 


&#8220;You are my human now!&#8221;​ 


He discovered their helmet. It&#8217;s a perfect fit!​ 


Red snuggled into Eric&#8217;s jacket, ready for a nap.​ 


They fell in love with the little unexpected furry friend.​ 


&#8220;I may have adopted a kitten or a kitten may have adopted me.&#8221;​


----------



## Vigilante

Smokey, a 6 week old kitten, used one of his nine lives last Friday when he survived a house fire in Nowra, NSW Australia. Paramedic Kim Saunders brought him back to life with an oxygen mask.
 When the firefight walked out of the house with the kitten in his arms, the kitten wasn&#8217;t breathing. &#8220;The fire officer gave the kitten some rescue breaths before signaling to us and placing the kitten on the ground. He then ran back into the building,&#8221; Paramedic Saunders said.
 &#8220;At first, we didn&#8217;t know what to do. I thought, &#8216;I&#8217;ll give it some oxygen and see what happens.&#8217; So we put on a pediatric mask with some oxygen, dried the kitten off and wrapped him up. After about 15 minutes he came to and actually started purring. At one stage his head popped off the mask but he put it back in so he must have been enjoying it,&#8221; she added via South Coast Register.
 &#8220;When we first saw Smokey he was covered in black sludge, he looks and smells so much better now.&#8221; (Daily Telegraph)
 Smokey&#8217;s owner Marianne Hense, who was not home at the time, said she was &#8220;so relieved.&#8221; &#8220;We took the kitten over to her. You could still feel it purring through the towel. She gave it a little kiss,&#8221; Paramedic Saunders said.
 &#8220;I don&#8217;t care about anything inside the house, only that my cats were safe,&#8221; Hense said.
Smokey the tiny 6 week old kitten survived a house fire and was brought back to life by Paramedic Kim Saunders.​ 


He was lifeless when firefighter brought him out of the house. They performed CPR on him, but smokey still wasn&#8217;t moving. Kim brought out an oxygen mask meant for a baby and applied it on Smokey.​ 


&#8220;We put on a pediatric mask with some oxygen, dried the kitten off and wrapped him up. After about 15 minutes he came to and actually started purring. At one stage his head popped off the mask but he put it back in so he must have been enjoying it.&#8221;​ 


Smokey was later reunited with his owner. &#8220;We took the kitten over to her. You could still feel it purring through the towel. She gave it a little kiss,&#8221;​ 


&#8220;I don&#8217;t care about anything inside the house, only that my cats were safe,&#8221; the owner said.​


----------



## Vigilante

A stray cat came into a person&#8217;s life on a cold winter day. When she found her human, she clung to him like family.
Jonny wrote via imgur:
&#8220;Gracie came into my life on a cold November evening, 2013.
On my way home at 2am from an agriculture event after a long 2 hour drive I made a stop for gas at a gas station on Hiway 21, near Looma, Alberta. It was a cold night. After paying for gas and chatting with the store clerk for a while, I headed out to continue on my way, when I noticed a dark furry lump on my tire. &#8230;as I got close the mass moved and it revealed itself as a young cat.
At that very moment I picked her up, she clinged to me tight, and rode that way the remaining 10 minutes of the drive. I brought her in the house with me, she was shivering, she was sick, she was in need of help bad.
I have never owned a cat before, but I raise chickens and feed the local neighbour hood cats that frequent my coops to catch mice.
That night I was unsure if she would survive, but she spent the night cuddled up beside me. I didn&#8217;t sleep much.
The next day I took her to the vet, my first time ever going to a vet. I was told she was about 5 months old and only 4lbs, underweight and in need of treatment and she should be spayed later on.
Being a student I had a small minimal budget, I had no idea how I could pay for this all. I told them that I couldn&#8217;t afford the bill, told them that I would like to see her find a good home.
It was right then that Gracie suddenly jumped up on my shoulder and dug her claws in and started purring&#8230;.. she wouldn&#8217;t let go I began to pet her and she started to fall asleep.
I was taken back I had never connected with a cat before, heck I was even allergic. The vet and assistant left the room and mentioned they would be right back.
10 minutes later I had a sleeping cat in my arms, the vet and two staff members came in the room and said they decided to waive the fees, and sent us home with a warm feeling in our hearts and the chance to become bonded. They gave me a cat bed and a cat carrier, and treated her for free, I couldn&#8217;t believe it.
They asked that in return I consider giving her a chance to at least recover before rehoming her.
I posted Cat-Found posters and got a call from an employee who saw someone dropping off two dogs and a kitten out behind the Esso gas station that same day. Found out the RCMP came out and picked up the dogs, but they couldn&#8217;t find the scared grey kitten.
So in way she choose me&#8230;
Gracie then spent a few weeks recovering, that was back in November. Gracie, is now a member of the family so to say.
Gracie, first night of her rescue.​


Gracie in recovery.​


Her very own comfy bed.​


All healthy now. &#8220;She has started the &#8216;What can I fit into?&#8217; Phase.&#8221;​


She often tries to sneak in the fridge.​


Gracie is now the manager of the house. &#8220;Hey, where is my food?&#8221;​


&#8220;Love this cat, she has brought much joy and happiness to my life,&#8221; said Jonny.​


----------



## sameech

i have 5 cats I am trying to get rid of--a mother and her 4 kittens.  The shelter will kill them so I just have to hope they wander off or a guest sees one and decides to take it home.


----------



## Vigilante

sameech said:


> i have 5 cats I am trying to get rid of--a mother and her 4 kittens. The shelter will kill them so I just have to hope they wander off or a guest sees one and decides to take it home.


 
Try some of the shelters mentioned in these stories.


----------



## sameech

Vigilante said:


> Try some of the shelters mentioned in these stories.



There aren't any real no kill shelters in my area.  Ours supposedly has a no kill wing, but unless they are 100% adoptable when they come in and there is a vacancy, they just gas them.  

I'll check around with people and in the meantime get them somewhat acclimated to humans so if they get picked up they will have a theoretical chance.   There are some ferals that have been around a few years in my neighborhood that have managed to be people friendly and cage avoiding.  If the wander off, someone will likely help them or else they will show back up.  If they are here by fall, I will see if I can get a lady who comes back every year for homecoming to take them to a no-kill shelter she works with in the northeast.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

sameech said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try some of the shelters mentioned in these stories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There aren't any real no kill shelters in my area.  Ours supposedly has a no kill wing, but unless they are 100% adoptable when they come in and there is a vacancy, they just gas them.
> 
> I'll check around with people and in the meantime get them somewhat acclimated to humans so if they get picked up they will have a theoretical chance.   There are some ferals that have been around a few years in my neighborhood that have managed to be people friendly and cage avoiding.  If the wander off, someone will likely help them or else they will show back up.  If they are here by fall, I will see if I can get a lady who comes back every year for homecoming to take them to a no-kill shelter she works with in the northeast.
Click to expand...


If people would spay/neuter, there wouldn't be a need for no-kill shelters.

Ferals and semi-ferals are not adoptable. As it is now, we kill millions of very well-socialized and adoptable dogs, cats, puppies and kittens. The last thing anyone wants is an animal who is terrified of people. 

By fall, there will be more litters, more disease and even fewer adoptable cats.


----------



## sameech

Luddly Neddite said:


> If people would spay/neuter, there wouldn't be a need for no-kill shelters.
> 
> Ferals and semi-ferals are not adoptable. As it is now, we kill millions of very well-socialized and adoptable dogs, cats, puppies and kittens. The last thing anyone wants is an animal who is terrified of people.
> 
> By fall, there will be more litters, more disease and even fewer adoptable cats.



There would still be a need as some families surrender their pets for various reasons.  I disagree with your position that feral cats cannot be domesticated.  Every cat we ever had just showed up at our door.  These particular cats just showed up under my back porch.  I am not going to have them gassed because someone thinks it is more humane that an animal dies than lives without central air conditioning as is often the attitude I find with local places.


----------



## Vigilante

Luddly Neddite said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try some of the shelters mentioned in these stories.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There aren't any real no kill shelters in my area. Ours supposedly has a no kill wing, but unless they are 100% adoptable when they come in and there is a vacancy, they just gas them.
> 
> I'll check around with people and in the meantime get them somewhat acclimated to humans so if they get picked up they will have a theoretical chance. There are some ferals that have been around a few years in my neighborhood that have managed to be people friendly and cage avoiding. If the wander off, someone will likely help them or else they will show back up. If they are here by fall, I will see if I can get a lady who comes back every year for homecoming to take them to a no-kill shelter she works with in the northeast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If people would spay/neuter, there wouldn't be a need for no-kill shelters.
> 
> Ferals and semi-ferals are not adoptable. As it is now, we kill millions of very well-socialized and adoptable dogs, cats, puppies and kittens. The last thing anyone wants is an animal who is terrified of people.
> 
> By fall, there will be more litters, more disease and even fewer adoptable cats.
Click to expand...

 
You've said MANY stupid things in the political section, but your complete disrespect for feral cats is absolutely mind blowing...Almost EVERY rescue in here has been a FERAL CAT!!!!!!

PLEASE go away and make yourself look dumber then this in the political section (hard to do, but I KNOW you can do it!)....or even better, go kill yourself, and save the world from human trash like you!


----------



## Vigilante

Meet Murcy the kitty who is quite special. &#8220;If your head is exponentially larger than the rest of your entire body, that&#8217;s cute,&#8221; said Cuteoverload. And we agree!
&#8220;That&#8217;s Murcy. She was born with twisted hind legs that just stick out behind her and kind of lay there,&#8221; said Josh Norem of The Furrtographer.  &#8220;But it doesn&#8217;t bother her at all.&#8221;
&#8220;Despite her disability, she sails around the house like any other playful kitten,&#8221; said Saving Grace Rescue. Just recently, Murcy was adopted and now living the life at her forever loving home.
Meet Murcy the kitty. She is quite special.​


She was born with twisted hind legs, but it doesn&#8217;t bother her at all. She plays just like other kittens.



&#8220;Meow!&#8221;​


Murcy sharing her bed with a furiend.​


----------



## Vigilante

A tiny calico kitten survived the devastating tornado in Cedarville, Ohio after a meteorologist rescued her from tornado rubble amid the wreckage of several destroyed homes.
&#8220;While Meteorologist Rich Wirdzek WHIO TV was out in Cedarville surveying the tornado damage &#8211; he found a little something extra in the rubble,&#8221; WHIO TV reports. They promptly wrapped up the kitten in a jacket and kept her warm and dried her up.
They found out that the kitten belongs to a family whose house was destroyed and were able to reunite the kitten with the family. &#8220;Great news about the kitten, she was reunited with the family and seems to be ok,&#8221; Wirdzek wrote via twitter.
*[Watch video below]*
Meteorologist Rich Wirdzek rescued a tiny kitten while surveying the damage of homes destroyed by a tornado.​


They promptly wrapped up the kitten in a jacket and kept her warm and dried her up.​


The kitten has since been reunited with the family and is said to be doing well.​



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cveEvFifTMM]Weatherman rescues kitten from tornado rubble - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vigilante

When a family rescued 2 cats from an irresponsible breeder, they were told that the kitties were both males. Not only did they discover that one of them is in fact a female, they saw her belly grow bigger and bigger. Then one day it popped.
 The cat mama is very young, but she&#8217;s doing a fantastic job and is in great health. Mama gave birth to two kittens, but only Boo the tabby survived. Boo looks like a mini version of her. The cat father has been neutered and they are planning to have the mama fixed as soon as the baby is on solids. &#8220;(The mama cat) was kept separate until he had the surgery and was healed but we just noticed her belly growing so we couldn&#8217;t get her neutered&#8230; as soon as baby is on solids mama will be neutered as will Boo (the kitten) at 6 months,&#8221; they said.
 &#8220;We will definitely keep the kitten, we have the mother and the father&#8230;&#8221; They are keeping the family of three together.
The family rescued 2 cats, and one of them&#8217;s belly started to grow. One day it popped. Boo the kitten was born. He&#8217;s a mini version of his mom.​ 


They rescued the cat mom and the cat dad from an irresponsible breeder.​ 


They are keeping the three together. A happy furry family!​


----------



## Vigilante

Meet Yoga, a paraplegic kitty who is truly special. Though she can&#8217;t use her back legs or tail due to an injury, she can get around the house on her two legs just as well as any 4 legged cats do. She has a wheelchair to help her roll around if she likes, but Yoga loves to walk on her own. And she does it like a champ!
Yoga was adopted from Almost Home Ohio in Ashland along with her wobbly friend Trip who has cerebellar hypoplasia. They are inseparable.
Meet Yoga, a paraplegic kitty who is truly special.​


Though she can&#8217;t use her back legs or tail due to an injury&#8230;​


&#8230;she can get around the house on her two legs just as well as any 4 legged cats do.​


​ Yoga playing!​ She has a wheelchair to help her roll around if she likes.​


Yoga was adopted from Almost Home Ohio in Ashland along with her wobbly friend Trip who has cerebellar hypoplasia. They are inseparable.​


&#8220;What disability?&#8221; Yoga is purrfect!​


----------



## Vigilante

Meet Piper the cat who was saved by employees from Roto Rooter from a sewer drain pipe in Omaha. It took hours to get the little kitten out to safety. After the kitty was rescued, they made her the office cat of Roto Rooter.
 Employees took turns to look after the kitten when the office was closed, but it didn&#8217;t take long for Tim and his family to fall hard in love with Piper and eventually adopted her into their home.
Meet Piper the cat who was saved by employees from Roto Rooter from a sewer drain pipe in Omaha.​ 


She became the office cat at Roto Rooter.​ 


Piper giving the workers some help during work.​ 


Tim and his family fell hard in love with the kitten and adopted her into their home.​ 


Piper all grown up now .​


----------



## Vigilante

They found Toro the kitten behind a dumpster. He was sick, hungry and crying for help. The family spent two weeks making him well, and now he&#8217;s a different kitty. The story has a happy ending.
 The family brought the little sick kitten home and spent many sleepless nights nursing him back to health. &#8220;It was a struggle since he didn&#8217;t always want to eat directly from the bottle. But, we&#8217;re patient, even when it took 45 minutes to get him to eat bit by bit. He&#8217;s well on to normal food now, eating like a maniac,&#8221; tekz of reddit said.
 When asked about the vet cost, they said: &#8220;We spent around $200 so far, but we&#8217;re getting the rest of the bill today. We don&#8217;t care, the only important thing is that Toro survived,&#8221; they said. &#8220;I always say this is what extra income is for. I&#8217;m not going to remember what TV I had 20 years from now, but I&#8217;ll always remember Toro and how I spent sleepless nights trying to make that little bundle of joy better.&#8221;
When they found Toro, he was in bad shape, hungry and crying. They took him to a vet immediately.​ 


Finally some food!​ 


&#8220;His eye was closed and one of his back paws was huge, obviously infected. Got him on antibiotics and started feeding him every 3-4 hours.&#8221;​ 


&#8220;A few days later he was already much better, but still couldn&#8217;t rely on one of this paws.&#8221;​ 


&#8220;A week on the antibiotics worked, he was eating like crazy and enjoyed cuddling.&#8221;​ 


&#8220;10 days in Toro was using all of this paws, finally behaving like a normal kitten: running around and playing with a ball.&#8221;​ 


&#8220;Here&#8217;s Toro sleeping in my lap after running around for two hours.&#8221;​ 


Finally cured, he&#8217;s now adopted and living happily at his forever loving home.​


----------



## Vigilante

Three tiny kittens found a new unusual mom, a beagle mix dog named Mary who has a litter of puppies of her own. Mary adopted the kittens at the Pickens County Animal Shelter in Jasper, Georgia. Shes been caring for the kittens since before their eyes were even opened.
 Mary has seven little puppies of her own. When they tried to introduce the kittens to Mary, she took all three in and started nursing them as her own.
 Mary grooms the kittens, sleeps with them and cannot bear to have them leave her side.
 Shelter staffers work around the clock to feed the kittens, but Mary is playing an important role. If anything, its given the kittens the companionship of the litter, the mother, the warmth.
Three rescue kittens have found a new unusual mom, a beagle mix named Mary who has a litter of pups of her own.​ 


She loves her kittens, grooms them, sleeps with them and cannot bear to have them leave her side.​ 



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IulFwMdvgYc]Dog Fostering Kittens Without Mother Cat - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vigilante

Penny the kitten was rescued twice. After she was saved by a kind person and taken to the vet, Penny went into a coma. They didn&#8217;t think she&#8217;d make it, but her life took a different turn&#8230;
 &#8220;Found this kitten outside my work, next day she went into a coma,&#8221; said Ryan B. via reddit. They didn&#8217;t think Penny would survive so he said goodbyes&#8230; &#8220;The next day, (the vet) called and said she woke up and is fine. Meet my new cat, Penny. This one is lucky for sure.&#8221;


----------



## Vigilante

*Once you rescue them, they NEED something to do!!!*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TiftKSfmTCo#t=77]kitten box attack - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vigilante

An orphan kitten named Roadhouse is now nursing alongside her new siblings, tiny pups, and getting all the love from her new mom, a white Maltese dog named Coco.
Coco was rescued from a hoarding situation and was brought to Animal Haven. After she came into the shelter, she gave birth to her litter of puppies.
Just a few days after her puppies were born, Roadhouse the kitten came in without a mother. She wouldn&#8217;t take formula from a bottle, so they introduced her to Coco. &#8220;We said, &#8216;What would happen if we put the kitten with Coco,&#8217; and it was instantaneous,&#8221; Mara of Animal Haven said.
Roadhouse has formed a beautiful bond with her new mom and the puppies.







[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bw5klqValyY#t=33]Mama Dog Nurses Kitten With Her Puppies at NYC Animal Shelter - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vigilante

Meet Kanga, a sweet, playful girl with bent legs we&#8217;ve seen in kitties like Harvey. Despite those short front legs, she is very active and doesn&#8217;t think she&#8217;s any different.
&#8220;She is such a sweet, adorable kitten. Only about a pound and already gets in and out of the litter box,&#8221; said Amber of Saving Grace Rescue.



Kanga was born with short front legs, but she doesn&#8217;t think she&#8217;s any different.​


















[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EzUg11lMbX4]Kanga - YouTube[/ame]

I had a little boy with his back legs like that.... would drag himself around out in the backyard about 6 weeks after birth....immediately caught him, and took him to a GREAT Vet that was able to put him into semi-hard casts that he could adjust before they firmed up....over a course of 8 months, we were able to straighten out his rear legs so they were roughly 90% of a normal cat. He walked bow legged, but could run jump and do anything his siblings could. Called him Grumbles, as he didn't purr or meow, just grumbled, but you knew what he wanted by the pitch of his grumbles.... lived many years and a good life!....sweet as could be, always believed he knew that we tried to help him.


----------



## jon_berzerk

ours is very simple 

she is an older cat 

toilet trained and very affectionate 

she lived for years with a handicapped woman who died 

the kids did not want to be bothered with the cat 

left her locked  in their moms house 

about a month or so after the passing 

the house was to go up for auction 

a friend was sent in to prepare the place for auction 

and found the cat nearly dead 

we took her in


----------



## Vigilante

A ginger cat was found in a car&#8217;s engine compartment yesterday. &#8220;My neighbors ring my doorbell saying they think there is a cat in my car,&#8221; the car owner said via reddit. &#8220;Right after I was able to remove her from my car, she jumped out of my hands and ran under my neighbor&#8217;s car and jumped in there. Just scared and wanted to be in dark places I think.&#8221;
 When he brought the kitten into his home, she took refuge under the couch. Moseph the resident dog came to see the kitten and started licking her.  It was an instant bond. &#8220;They are getting along just fine. My dog is cool with cats. He&#8217;ll just sniff and lick her,&#8221; he added. &#8220;And yup. I think I&#8217;m a cat owner now.&#8221;
A ginger cat was found in a car&#8217;s engine compartment. This is kitty cuddling with her rescuer.​ 


After hiding under the couch for sometime, she came out to get some water. &#8220;She&#8217;s finally drinking! She hasn&#8217;t eaten or drunk anything since I found her yesterday.&#8221;​ 


She&#8217;s won his heart. &#8220;I think I&#8217;m a cat owner now.&#8221;​ 


When kitty met his dog Moseph, they bonded instantly.​


----------



## Vigilante

Meet Boots, the cat who only has two paws, very much like Yoga the cat, but Boots can go downstairs on her front paws like a ninja.
She lives with her human Megan in Colorado. &#8220;Boots came to live with us when she was about 5-6 weeks old,&#8221; Megan told Buzzfeed. &#8220;She was picked up by the awesome volunteers from Life is Better Rescue when she was only 10 days old.&#8221;
&#8220;She had been passed up by other rescue groups because she was missing her rear paws. We believe this was an accident &#8211; perhaps she&#8217;d been closed in a door, or a recliner, something mechanical. We don&#8217;t believe it was purposeful human intervention.&#8221;
Watch Boots go downstairs like a ninja!

 
Boots met her human when she was 5-6 weeks.



&#8220;A vet in Denver fitted her for &#8220;house slippers&#8221; (the blue prosthetics) when she was 6 months old.&#8221;



&#8220;It was tough as she re-learned how to walk. But as you can see from our video, she has no problem now.&#8221;








​


----------



## Vigilante

A tiny kitten was found in the middle of the road. A woman saw the kitten, rushed to the rescue. (via Cuteoverload)
 &#8220;On October 8, 2013, I was on my way to a meeting. I had taken a wrong turn and pulled over to try to sort out my location,&#8221; said Susan C. &#8220;It was around 5:30pm so there was a good bit of traffic. Several yards away in the middle of the street I noticed some little critter and thought to myself &#8216;That chipmunk sure has a long tail.&#8217; After a few seconds, I realized that it wasn&#8217;t a chipmunk but a very small kitten in the middle of the road.&#8221;
 &#8220;As I watched, two SUV&#8217;s barely missed flattening the poor baby. I drove to the kitten as quickly as I could and when I got out of the car, the tiny gray and white kitten looked up at me and mewed. I said, &#8216;Oh, come here, baby&#8217; because I&#8217;m a crazy lady who talks to cats.
 He had a bloody little nose and his eyes were very runny. I asked some people in the neighborhood if anyone knew of a cat with a litter&#8230;, but no one knew of one. Based on his rough appearance, I surmised that he was probably from a feral litter. I took the little guy to our local emergency vet and they said the bloody nose was just a scrape and gave me some ointment for his eyes.
 She estimated his age at four weeks. On the way there, I called my husband to tell him of my find and he said &#8216;I guess we have a new kitten.&#8217; We did indeed have a new kitten. Oliver, named after another fortunate orphan, joined our cat household of Buddy and Missy and now he is a beloved member of the family.&#8221;
Meet Oliver, who was found in the middle of the street. &#8220;As I watched, two SUV&#8217;s barely missed flattening the poor baby. I drove to the kitten as quickly as I could and when I got out of the car, the tiny gray and white kitten looked up at me and mewed.&#8221;​ 


No one in the neighborhood recognized the kitten, so she brought him home. This is Oliver poking out of the box in his new home, meeting the cat residents, Buddy and Missy.​ 


His very first fitting in a box experience.​ 


Oliver sharing the Cat TV with his new furiend.​ 


Buddy and Missy invite him to nap with them.​ 


&#8220;Everything is ok now.&#8221;​ 


Needless to say, Oliver is fitting in just fine.​


----------



## Vigilante

Coco was just a few weeks old when she was found alone. &#8220;I found this kitten underneath my garden shed&#8230; She&#8217;s about 2 1/2 weeks old,&#8221; Kay N wrote via flickr. She took the kitten home to her care. It was then Coco knew she would be all right.
Coco was found underneath a garden shed when she was just 2 1/2 weeks old.​ 


When her rescuer took her home, she gave her a big hug.​ 


They fed her around the clock and nursed her back to health.​ 


This is Coco getting her first belly rubs.​ 


She gave her human love nibbles.​ 


Coco grew and thrived. Her ears perked up.​ 


All grown up now. Coco is a beauty!​


----------



## Vigilante

These good Samaritans teamed up to rescue a tiny kitten trapped in a storm drain in Bluffton, South Carolina.
 &#8220;Kudos to Town Building Inspector Sandy Oliver for seeing a 5-week old kitten cross Bluffton Parkway and saving its life. It took a village, or at least three town employees and a Cleland Site Supervisor, to finally get it out of the storm drain. &#8216;Stormy&#8217; is safe, warm and fed now&#8221; (Town of Bluffton Government)
Meet Stormy the cat who was trapped in a storm drain, crying for help.​ 


Good Samaritans in Bluffton, South Carolina teamed up to save the little kitten. Here officer Jake Higgins tries to reach the kitten.​ 


Cleland Site Prep Supervisor T.J. Savarese blocked traffic with his truck, opened the storm cap and pulled the kitten out to safety.​ 




​ Stormy&#8217; is now in the care of the Palmetto Animal League​ 


Safe, warm, comfortable and loved.​


----------



## Vigilante

Blinkin the cat has no eyes, but he has found a person that he loves to snuggle with every day. &#8220;He was born of a barn cat and taken in by me when I found him separated from his mom and siblings, across the road, soaking wet and muddy&#8230; he had gotten lost,&#8221; Allison wrote via her blog. &#8220;He was only about five weeks old at the time and should have stayed with his mother but I couldn&#8217;t risk him getting hit or eaten or just lost outside.&#8221; She took him in and started raising him.
&#8220;Every day he makes sure to get as close to my face as he possibly can. Maybe he just feels safer when he is in someone&#8217;s arms, but most of the time he likes to be touching me somewhere &#8211; laying in my lap, around my head, over my neck, or on my shoulder &#8211; anywhere as long as he&#8217;s close.&#8221;​ 


&#8220;I think that this has to do with him only knowing me as my voice. I have to say, though, I usually don&#8217;t mind.&#8221;​ 


Though Blinkin can&#8217;t see, he is very vocal. &#8220;If I&#8217;m the only one home, I&#8217;m usually upstairs in my room. Most mornings, when my roommate leaves, I can hear Blinkin downstairs, frantic.&#8221; She calls his name. &#8220;Thump, thump, thump I hear him run to the staircase&#8230; he runs up the staircase to the door of my room&#8230;. and runs in and snuggles up.&#8221;​ 


Blinkin has so much love for his human. &#8220;I&#8217;ve had a few cats in my day, and a couple of dogs too, but none of them could ever cheer me up like this little guy.&#8221;​ 


He always has to get as close to his human&#8217;s voice as possible.​ 


When he naps&#8230;​ 


&#8230;he is always with the person he loves the most.​


----------



## Vigilante

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G4Sn91t1V4g]Dear Kitten - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vigilante

Meet Pixel who was rescued from the highway when her eyes weren&#8217;t even opened.
 &#8220;While biking with a friend we found this little girl screaming on the side of a busy highway. We took her to the shelter but they didn&#8217;t have the resources to care for her and warned me that she might not make it because she was so little,&#8221; said vexingvixen of imgur.
&#8220;This picture was taken the first night I brought her home.&#8221;​ 


&#8220;A few days later and she was still alive. Eating well and growing. I was afraid to name her because I didn&#8217;t want to get too attached.&#8221;​ 


&#8220;About ten days after I found it looked like her ears and face were getting darker like a siamese kitten.&#8221;​ 


They couldn&#8217;t part with her so adopted her and named her Pixel.​ 


&#8220;This was after she finished her first can of kitten food.&#8221;​ 

​ &#8220;After four weeks it became clear that her ears and tail were turning a dark grey/black, and her body a light grey, but her nose and feet were staying pure white like a snowshoe.&#8221;​ 


Her very own cat condo.​ 


Pixel all grown up sharing the sink with her best kitty friend.​


----------



## Bloodrock44

I'll post this pic here too. We rescued the mama on Easter. Can't believe someone dumped her just because she was pregnant.


----------



## Vigilante

Two rescue cat mamas are raising their eight kittens and five adopted orphans together, making it a happy family of 15.
 &#8220;Sapphire and Turquoise were rescued from an animal hoarder while they were still pregnant. They went into foster together where they had their kittens 4 days apart,&#8221; Save-A-Pet told Love Meow.
 &#8220;Both had 4 kittens but they were raised together as one family with Sapphire and Turquoise both nursing whichever kitten needed feeding. A bit later SAP received a litter of 5 stray 4 week old orphan black kittens who were just in the process of transitioning to solid food. They were added to Sapphire and Turquoise&#8217;s group for socialization and some motherly love. They were accepted into the family by the mommas and the kittens making one big happy family of 15.&#8221;
Sapphire and Turquoise were rescued by Save-A-Pet from an animal hoarder while they were still pregnant.​ 


Both had 4 kittens but they were raised together as one family with Sapphire and Turquoise both nursing whichever kitten needed feeding.​ 





They feed their babies together&#8230;​ 


&#8230;groom them together&#8230;​ 


&#8230;and cuddle together for naps.​ 


Their babies grew.​ 


A bit later they received a litter of 5 stray 4 week old orphan black kittens. They were added to Sapphire and Turquoise&#8217;s group for socialization and some motherly love.​ 


They were accepted into the family by the mommas and the kittens making one big happy family of 15.​


----------



## Vigilante

One has to wonder why someone would deliberately try to kill this big boy, when they could have just let him go miles away if they didn't want him..... Like to meet that SOB!

 In the right place, at the right time, Matthew Guidarelli was out for a run and came across a shocking find when he heard crying coming from the Normans Kill, a 45-mile-long (73 km) creek in New York state. &#8220;He stopped, listened some more, and then spotted a pet carrier sinking beneath the water,&#8221; The Great Animal Rescue Chase & Harmony Fund wrote via Facebook.
 &#8220;Matthew jumped in and crossed the current quickly. As he hoisted the crate, it seemed unusually heavy. He was stunned to find not only a large tabby inside but also a heavy rock&#8230;&#8221;
 &#8220;There&#8217;s an absolute storm of serendipity surrounding this case. First, our hero ran across the bridge exactly at the time that the perpetrator must have been running in the opposite direction. Second, Matthew heard the cries only because he wasn&#8217;t listening to music at the time of his jog. And third, Matthew didn&#8217;t hesitate or wait for help. Had he waited for authorities, it would have been too late.&#8221;
 The carrier does bear a neon pink sticker that might help identify the cats past owner and possibly help lead to answers.
 The tabby has been given the name Chance and &#8220;is an absolute delight to be around. His new &#8216;parents&#8217; report that he loves to be brushed and to roll on his back. In just a few days, he has already stolen their hearts and they can&#8217;t get enough of him.&#8221;
A tabby was rescued by a jogger, Matthew Guidarelli from drowning in a carrier.​ 


Matthew heard crying from the creek. Risking his own safety, he jumped into the Normans Kill and swam to save the cat.​ 


He discovered a large tabby cat inside, but also a heavy rock.​ 


The tabby&#8217;s been given the name Chance and &#8220;is an absolute delight to be around. His new &#8216;parents&#8217; report that he loves to be brushed and to roll on his back. In just a few days, he has already stolen their hearts and they can&#8217;t get enough of him.&#8221;​


----------



## Vigilante

Meet Munchkin the cutie pie from Saving Grace Rescue. She has a pair of twisted hind legs but she doesn&#8217;t mind. Just like Kanga the cat, Munchkin was born with a deformity in her legs, but it doesn&#8217;t bother her a bit. She plays and does everything other cats do.
 Today, Munchkin has found a forever loving home.
Munchkin the cutie pie was born with twisted hind legs but she doesn&#8217;t mind.​ 


She plays and does everything other cats do.​ 

​ 
And she loves to show off her belly .​ 


Sometimes she thinks deeply about kitty matters&#8230;​ 


Other times she entertains with her natural talents.​ 

 
She&#8217;s a happy kitty who moves around a bit different but it doesn&#8217;t bother her at all. Today, Munchkin is ruling the roost at her forever loving home.​ 

​


----------



## Vigilante

A kitten trapped in a truck was saved in an unusual way. The 50-year-old truck owner cut open his truck to help free the kitten.
 Errand Frazier heard meowing coming from his Chevy pickup outside his house. He couldn&#8217;t see anything, so he decided to leave a can of cat food under one of the tires and set up a camera to help him find out what was going on.
 When he came back to check on the truck, the food was gone, but he couldn&#8217;t find anything on the camera, thinking he had lost his mind. But when he went on an impromptu fishing trip, he heard meowing again.
 This time he decided to take the matters to his own hands and took out some tools from his toolbox and started cutting back the metal on the side of the truck bed. When he had his truck cut open, it revealed the kitten lodged in the frame under the bed of the truck.
 &#8220;I seen his little rascal peeking at me. I said, &#8216;What in the world? You hitched a ride!&#8217;&#8221;
 Unable to reach the kitten, he approached the Humane Society of Vero Beach for help. Two staff members Tonya Martinez and Maria Valencia worked together with Frazier to coax the kitten out of the truck and into a carrier.
 The kitten is about 8 weeks old and they named her Megan. A week after the rescue, Frazier reunited with the kitten at the shelter. She immediately started purring again in his arms as if she was saying &#8220;Thank you for saving me!&#8221;
 Megan has been adopted and is now living happily at her forever home.
 Frazier and his family are all animal lovers. They have a dog and two cats and have rescued stray kittens in the past.
 Many people who learned about Frazier&#8217;s story offered to pay for the cost to repair his truck. The family was touched by the outpouring support as they never thought about repairing the truck since they knew they couldn&#8217;t afford the cost.
 &#8220;We really never expected all of this, to be honest, but God does blessings every day. That&#8217;s the reason that little kitten just showed up here &#8211; because God knew we would do whatever we needed to do to make sure the kitten was safe.&#8221;
Errand Frazier saved this tiny kitten by cutting open his own truck.​


----------



## Vigilante

This is a heroic rescue of a young man who spotted a kitten that fell into a roadside canal and used an umbrella to quickly retrieve the kitten to safety.
 Yuusuke Mieno from Japan was waiting for a traffic light when a stray kitten fell into a roadside canal after the kitty was nearly hit by a car.
 The man didn&#8217;t hesitate to climb over the canal wall. By using an umbrella, he was able to scoop the distressed kitten out of the water and bring it to dry land.
 &#8220;The kitten rescue was a success,&#8221; he wrote on twitter.
 &#8220;Even as a future firefighter, I couldn&#8217;t overlook any life whatever that might be,&#8221; he said.


----------



## Vigilante

A little stray cat snuck into a house and decided she would make it her home.
 &#8220;This little lady snuck in through an open door during a party I had this weekend,&#8221; the human wrote via reddit.
&#8220;(This is) when I got her or she got me, rather.&#8221;​ 


&#8220;This is my life now.&#8221;​ 


Update: &#8220;Her name is Catherine.&#8221;​


----------



## Vigilante

A tornado survivor from Stanton, Nebraska found their missing cat in the debris of Monday&#8217;s devastating twin tornadoes.
While Lori Webster was talking to a new reporter, her cat suddenly emerged from the rubble of a destroyed house. It was an emotional reunion.
A family&#8217;s cat emerged from the wreckage of a house destroyed by Monday&#8217;s devastating twin tornadoes in Nebraska.​


Lori who survived the tornadoes was reunited with their cat.​





Watch the reunion:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XiCUqDiOOCw]Stanton Nebraska Tornado Incredible Moment a Twin Tornado Survivor Is Reunited With Her Cat Caught - YouTube[/ame]​


----------



## Vigilante

A ginger cat mama and her two ginger babies are now in good hands of the volunteers at Wonder Cat Rescue and are looking for their forever loving homes!
 &#8220;Bali (the mother cat) was taken to an animal shelter as a stray. She had a litter of 6 but sadly 4 didn&#8217;t make it before we could get out to pick them up possibly due to the same congenital medical condition that Butternut has. He goes in for his surgery this Thursday and we are hopeful it will be a success. Biscuit is super healthy and is ready for her home now,&#8221; said Stephanie of Wonder Cat Rescue.
Butternut and Biscuit.​




Biscuit!​




Look at those beans .​




Butternut!​




Rawr!​




The belly!​ 

 Bali the sweet cat mama.​




The ginger ones never run out of fun.​


----------



## Vigilante

A good Samaritan gave a tiny kitten a fighting chance to live a happy life. Taylor McLucas heard a kitten crying when he was taking out trash. What he discovered was a tiny ginger kitten wrapped in three plastic grocery bags inside a dumpster according to KREM.
 Immediately Taylor freed the kitten from the bags and took her home to care for her. He spent the entire night cleaning her up and nursing her back to health. The kitten was much better the next morning.
 &#8220;She&#8217;s a pretty good little kitty,&#8221; he said.
Taylor McLucas heard a kitten crying from inside a dumpster, climbed in and saved her.​ 


Taylor spent the entire night cleaning her up and nursing her back to health.​ 


This is where the kitten was found.​ 


Now she clings to her rescuer.​ 


&#8220;She&#8217;s a pretty good little kitty,&#8221; McLucas said.​


----------



## Vigilante

Sonny the cat has spent most of her life in the shelter or foster care until September, 2013, at the age of 16 she found Becca who fell in love with this beautiful ginger cat. She cost $10 at the shelter and I plan on getting my moneys worth, Becca said via reddit​ Now at 17, Sonny hasnt slowed down at all. She has tell-tale age signs (the worn teeth, the cloudy eyes, the earwax and those cute little brown splotches) but she plays and runs like a younger cat, she added.​ I cant imagine my life without her. I think shes pretty happy in her forever home.​ Sonny was 16 when she came to her forever home. The day I brought her home! She jumped right out of the cardboard carrier and began to sniff around and make herself at home.​ 


Sonnys first selfie. She is so loyal and cuddly and gentle.​ 

​ I nabbed her most mornings for photos in bed. She wasnt as thrilled as me.​ 


My Saturdays consisted of Netflix, wine and my little peanut.​ 


Becca brought her kitty steps to use.​ 


She may not have all her front teeth, but Sonny is a happy drooler.​ 


Look at those beans!​ 


I really really love her little paws, said Becca.​ 


I cant imagine my life without her. I think shes pretty happy in her forever home.​


----------



## Vigilante

Oliver was rejected by his feral mother and found in a wood pile by employees that worked there. &#8220;All four litter mates now have homes,&#8221; said one of the employees via reddit.
 &#8220;This is where I work. We make compost and have our share of cats and birds running about. My grinder operator luckily had his hearing protection off while walking back from lunch and heard these little guys crying,&#8221; he added.
 &#8220;We pulled the litter out of our green waste pile, put them in a safe location, and put them in a box where we saw the momma often. We were hoping she would take them back. After a cold night and the following day, she did not want anything to do with them. Placing them back in the wood pile was not an option as the waste was already ground into mulch. We couldn&#8217;t capture the mother as our yard is a literal maze of green waste. We brought them in and cleaned them up and started bottle feeding them. All four were adopted by employees.&#8221;
Oliver and his three siblings were rejected by their feral mother and found in a wood pile by the employees that worked there.​ 


This is where the kittens were found.​ 


&#8220;We brought them in and cleaned them up and started bottle feeding them. All four were adopted by employees.&#8221; (reddit)​ 


Oliver at his forever home, cleaning his paws.​ 


Oliver all grown up now, still loves cleaning his paws .​


----------



## Vigilante

Meet Drogo, who was found as a tiny orphan, but now he&#8217;s a fierce hunter of socks.
 &#8220;I rescued him as an adorable orphan kitten, and now he&#8217;s a fierce hunter of socks and insects,&#8221; the human wrote via reddit.
 &#8220;I named him Drogo because it was funny back when he was a tiny harmless kitten, but now that he&#8217;s big and likes to play rough, it fits him really well.&#8221;
Meet Drogo. They rescued him as a tiny little orphan kitten.​ 


They gave him a comfortable home and plenty of love.​ 


Drogo is always curious and playful.​ 


Here he&#8217;s demanding attention from his human.​ 


Drogo&#8217;s all grown up now. What a handsome boy.​ 


He&#8217;s a fierce hunter of socks and insects.​


----------



## AquaAthena

Vigilante said:


> Because they make you feel good!
> 
> Meet Finn the ginger, who was found living under a cement step of an apartment building on a freezing old day.
> Sheri received a frantic text about the kitten, and immediately went to the rescue. &#8220;He was a little ginger kitten, with the cutest face and the cutest little squeak of a meow. I brought him home, without knowing whether or not I was going to keep him, or give him to one of the amazing rescue organizations in my area,&#8221; she said.
> She stayed up through many sleepless nights looking after the little ginger kitten, feeding him round the clock while taking care of her own furry gang. &#8220;My dog just absolutely loved him. She was so excited to have a new little friend that she could play with and protect. Soon after that, I named the little ginger kitten Finn. I guess keep down I knew that we were going to be keeping him.&#8221;
> A tiny ginger furball was found living under a cement step of an apartment building on a freezing cold day. Sheri took him in. He was so hungry that he finished the whole bottle.​
> 
> ​ Sheri started fostering Finn while taking care of her own furry friends.​
> 
> ​ &#8220;My dog just absolutely loved him. She was so excited to have a new little friend that she could play with and protect.&#8221;​
> 
> ​ Soon after that she knew that they couldn&#8217;t part with him, so decided to adopt him.​
> 
> ​ Finn stays by Sheri&#8217;s side when she is on the computer.​
> 
> ​ He gives her a paw when she does laundry.​
> 
> ​ The bed now belongs to Finn and he shares it with his human.​
> 
> ​ Josie the dog watched Finn grow. They are now best of friends.​
> 
> ​ He loved his human who gave him a second chance at life.​
> 
> ​ All grown up now, Finn still cuddles his human everyday.​
> 
> ​



***Outstanding*** OP, Vigilante. Thanks for all the looks of love.


----------



## Vigilante

Little Gaston was born to a rescue cat mama taken in by the Good Karma Pet Rescue in Florida. This tiny kitten was just adopted by someone who is going to love him to bits.
Gaston when he was a tiny new born.​ 


Anabelle the rescue mama cat cuddling with her beloved new born kittens. Gaston is the one with that cute white belly.​ 


Gaston quickly grew bigger and his ears got perkier.​ 


He found his favorite toy.​


----------



## Jarlaxle

I can't match some of the stories, but...

12/19/04
This morning, I heard a yowling on the front porch. I opened the door, & there were Maya & Vierna. Maya was sitting & making as much noise as possible (lots), while Vierna was busily grooming a tiny kitten, which appeared to be sleeping. Oh, boy. I looked at the kitten (an orange tabby), & saw no collar & the slightly bedraggled appearance of a neglected animal. About now, the kitten opened its eyes, looked at me, and...well..."meowed" is a stretch. More like a squeak. Hmm. I let Vierna go back to grooming.

I left the cats on the porch & went inside to the phone. First call was to Liz's cell voice mail (she was jogging), then I flipped through the Rolodex until I found the vet's home number. I called him & explained the situation, & he said that if I could, to bring the kitten to his office later & he'd take a look at him/her. Sounds like a plan! I put the cat carrier on the porch, prompting Vierna to stop grooming & run away at full speed (she hates the carrirer). As Maya took over the grooming (quite a sight--she's easily six times the size of this kitten), Liz called back. I explained the situation to her, & she said not to let the kitten in the house (thank you, Ms Obvious!). It's cold outside, so I got the Quartz heater from the basement & plugged it in on the porch to keep the kitten warm.

Curently, Maya & the kitten are curled up on the porch next to the carrier & seem to be sleeping. Vierna is still hiding, Liz is showering, & I'm waiting for the vet to call.


Later that day:
Quote:

Updates:

Maya still refuses to allow herself more than about ten feet from the kitten--to the point of riding to the vet in the same carrier (kitten slept the whole way).

Marmaduke & the kitten have ignored each other so far.

Vierna did not like the anti-hairball stuff I gave her. However, I'd rather deal with a sulking cat than a hairball on my rug.

The vet pronounced the kitten about 8-10 weeks old, flea-free (YAY!), & healthy apart from being slightly underfed. I didn't think to ask whether I have a "him" or a "her" (duh).

Working on names now. So far I have:

Male:
Dantrag
Valas
Ryld
Zaknafein (Zak)

Female:
Quenthel
Triel (tree-EL)
Shinayne
Briza (BREE-za)
Dreena

Suggestions?


The next day:
Quote:

The trio is complete. The kitten is confirmed as a "she", named Briza. maybe it's a coincidence, but she's currently sleeping on my bookshelf, curled up against a bookend, which is holding the boxed set of Robert Salvatore's "Dark Elf Trilogy" in place. 

So far, she & Maya (one shelf up, keeping "Star Trek: INVASION" warm) are inseparable.

Vierna has just taken up residence on my lap.


----------



## Vigilante

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5JIcn3OTywA]Largest Cat Rescue on Earth - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vigilante

A tiny stray kitten walked up to a young man when he was out with his dog. &#8220;As I was petting my husky this little guy walked up to me and is now my new pet. Everyone meet onion,&#8221; Will said. (reddit)
 &#8220;He is a kitten from one of the strays that live around here.&#8221; They couldn&#8217;t find the cat mama, so Will took little Onion to the vet right away. &#8220;I took him to the vet today to get his shots but they said he is only 5 weeks old and would need to come back when he is 8 weeks old&#8230; He is weaned and eating moist kitten food.&#8221;
 The kitten has become very attached to Will and follows him wherever he goes. &#8220;This little guy will follow me around the house if I let him loose. He just won&#8217;t leave me alone now. He purrs every time I pick him up now.&#8221;
A tiny stray kitten walked up to a young man when he was out with his dog.​ 


The kitten was all alone.​ 


&#8220;Will you be my human?&#8221;​ 


The little one stole the young man&#8217;s heart. Will named him Onion, took him to the vet and then to his forever home.​ 


&#8220;This little guy will follow me around the house if I let him loose. He just won&#8217;t leave me alone now.&#8221;​ 


&#8220;He purrs every time I pick him up now.&#8221;​


----------



## PixieStix

Here is Molly. I got her when she was about 3 weeks old, some crack heads had been abusing her and her siblings, and mama. She is the only one that made it out alive. She used to be filled with fear and angst, now she is just filled with happiness.

I really love this kitty


----------



## Vigilante

Cali was saved by a vet when a private shelter brought her to the clinic and said they couldn&#8217;t keep her.
 &#8220;The private shelter brought us 2 very young kitties to be euthanize, cause they don&#8217;t keep so young babies (they have a lot of contagious disease going on and not enough place&#8230. I decided to keep them, just because I couldn&#8217;t do it,&#8221; the vet said via instagram.
Cali the rescue kitten. &#8220;Her eyes are still not open but we feel that she can&#8217;t wait to see us.&#8221;​ 


4 days later&#8230; They have put on 40 grams.​ 


Cali opening her eyes, seeing the world for the first time.​ 



The little calico grows leaps and bounds. Serious baby face.​ 


Cali exploring the garden.​ 


Little calico on her way to her forever home.​


----------



## Vigilante

Meet Peeps the kitty. She may wobble a little bit when she walks, but it doesn&#8217;t stop her. Peeps weighed just 9 ounces when she was saved by a kind woman from a shelter that couldn&#8217;t keep her.
 &#8220;This is a kitten I rescued 4 weeks ago, she was 3 weeks old. She was at a shelter where they were going to put her down the day I got her. They said she was un-adoptable due to her birth defect. Her back legs aren&#8217;t straight, and they point outwards which made her walking very awkward, like a wobble,&#8221; said Samantha.
 &#8220;Our vet said she was healthy otherwise and might outgrow her birth defects with water therapy, exercises, stretching, etc.. So I do this with her everyday. She now weighs 2.7 lbs and is getting around amazingly, runs and plays with the other kitties, can jump up on couch and bed, etc. One of the legs is almost normal,&#8221; she added.
 &#8220;Adopting a Special Needs Kitty has been such a huge blessing and I&#8217;d do it again! They have the biggest hearts and appreciate you saving them. They really know. It&#8217;s a bond like you&#8217;ve never felt before.&#8221;
Meet Peeps the kitty. She weighed just 9 ounces when she was saved by a kind woman from a shelter that couldn&#8217;t keep her.​ 


She may wobble a little bit when she walks, but it doesn&#8217;t stop her.​ 


She gets water therapy for her legs and exercise every day. Now she can get around amazingly, run, play and jump on the couch and bed.​ 



Now Peeps weights 2.7 lbs, happy and loved. &#8220;Adopting a Special Needs Kitty has been such a huge blessing and I&#8217;d do it again! They have the biggest hearts and appreciate you saving them. They really know. It&#8217;s a bond like you&#8217;ve never felt before.&#8221;​


----------



## Jarlaxle

Kitty bad hair day!


----------



## Vigilante

Meet Sparrow the odd eyed cat. It&#8217;s hard to believe that this little cutie was the last to be adopted from his litter.
 &#8220;I got him from the SPCA and he was the only one who didn&#8217;t get adopted from his litter. I was so surprised. He&#8217;s also the sweetest cat I&#8217;ve ever met&#8230; I&#8217;m lucky to have such a great cat. I was always curious what his parents and siblings looked like. He is one of a kind,&#8221; said Brittinea via reddit.
Sparrow the odd eyed cat, first day at his new home​ 


When he first saw a suitcase&#8230;​ 


Adorable!​ 





Sparrow is growing fast.​ 





He&#8217;s grown into a handsome cat.​


----------



## Vigilante

Four tiny rescue kittens now have a new surrogate dad, a Golden Retriever dog named Ponzu who wouldn&#8217;t let them out of sight.
 Ponzu has fostered many kittens. (See Ichimi the rescue cat). His fatherly instinct kicked in when they brought back the kittens. He stayed by the box the kittens came in, watching them sleep.
 He cleans the kittens after feeding and keeps them warm. The kitties love their new dad and follow him around.
Ponzu the dog is caring for four tiny rescue kittens like a father​ 


The kittens adore their new dad.​ 


He wouldn&#8217;t let them out of his sight.​ 


He cleans the kittens after feeding and keeps them warm.​ 








The kitties love their new dad and follow him around.​


----------



## Vigilante

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ds4eA6V8o9k#t=191]Newborn rescue kitten - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mr. H.

Back in the early ought-70's we found a cat in an old house we were going to rent. That deal fell through, but as we scoured the house we found that kitten and named it Biscuit because it kneaded it's paws on our laps like it was making biscuits. So the cat lived to 20 years or so. It was a Main Coon job.  Over the years I put that cat in the dryer and also dropped it out the second story window. But it was cool with that shit. 

Later my lil' sis had him when it was dying. She called the vet at 2 am and she gave him injection after injection and they were both in tears. Then it died. 

The end.


----------



## Vigilante

This feral family of six were rescued together, given shelter, food and a lot of love.
 &#8220;It took us a few hours to catch them. One thing that helped was that we had been feeding the mother for months before this happened so she was already comfortable with us,&#8221; said the rescuer from Philadelphia, PA via reddit. &#8220;She most certainly was wild. She wouldn&#8217;t come near anyone. But over the course of several months we kept her fed. She slowly became more comfortable with people. Then one day she had the kittens and I knew we had to get them out of there. The kittens had people around right away so they didn&#8217;t have time to get too skittish&#8230;. the mother put up a bit of a fight when we tried to bring her in but she is very friendly now.&#8221;
 &#8220;We held onto the whole family for a few weeks until the kittens were ready and were eating solid food. We got them all adopted except the mother. Still trying to find someone to take her.&#8221;
 &#8220;These pictures are from when I found them and the night I rounded them up and took them home.&#8221;
A feral family of six were rescued together, given shelter, food and a lot of love.​ 








They have been feeding a feral cat over the winter. When they found out that she had kittens, they knew they had to get them out of there.​ 


&#8220;The kittens had people around right away so they didn&#8217;t have time to get too skittish&#8230;. the mother put up a bit of a fight when we tried to bring her in but she is very friendly now.&#8221;​ 








&#8220;We held onto the whole family for a few weeks until the kittens were ready and were eating solid food. We got them all adopted except the mother. Still trying to find someone to take her.&#8221;​


----------



## Vigilante

Maggie the little tuxedo girl knows exactly how to melt our hearts.
 She was rescued by the Tonis Kitty Rescue in San Francisco and is now being cared for by Josh Norem of The Furrtographer. What she needs next is a forever loving home.

Maggie the little tuxedo girl knows exactly how to melt our hearts.​ 


​ That cute belly!​ 


Too cute for words!​ 


With a face like this, she will end up getting everything she has ever wanted.​ 


Maggie loves to sit on magazines.​


----------



## Vigilante

Adopting an animal is very rewarding. Making it two animals, it&#8217;s double the joy.
 &#8220;After seeing this face on the rescue centre&#8217;s web site we had to adopt them both,&#8221; kitties&#8217; human wrote via reddit. &#8220;And they really are the sweetest gals, and so close too!&#8221;
&#8220;After seeing this face on the rescue centre&#8217;s web site we had to adopt them both.&#8221;​ 


They&#8217;re now 6 months old in their forever loving home.​


----------



## Vigilante

Tiny Miso was a stray, wandering around an apartment building. She was all alone when Nick H. spotted her. As an animal lover who has a cat of his own, Nick rescued the little tabby and took her into his home. (Kitty Army)
 Now Miso has a new home and she is loving every minute with her new human dad. She likes to climb on his shoulder to be close to him. They share a very special bond.
Tiny Miso was a stray, wandering around an apartment building until Nick rescued her and took her into his home.​ 


After a very needed bath, Miso climbed onto Nick&#8217;s shoulder for some extra TLC.​ 


Feeding time is a happy time.​ 


After a big meal, Miso loves to snuggle with her human for a nap.​ 


The two share a very special bond.​


----------



## Vigilante

This tiny tortie cat was born with a sweet little frowny face. With a face like that, she will end up getting everything she has ever wanted.
 &#8220;(She) is very healthy and well taken care of. She lives the life of luxury, attacking my toes from under the bed, chewing on fingertips, following my dog around&#8230; My little nugget, unlike her facial expression, does not have a purrmanent name yet! If you can think of any good suggestions, I would love to hear them,&#8221; kitty&#8217;s human wrote via reddit.
She was born with a sweet little frowny face. Despite how much she&#8217;s loved and spoiled, she happens to look displeased all the time.​ 


You just want to give her a cuddle.​ 


&#8220;So much to think about&#8230;&#8221;​ 


Aww&#8230;​ 


With a face like that, she will end up getting everything she has ever wanted.​ 


&#8220;My little nugget does not have a purrmanent name yet! If you can think of any good suggestions, I would love to hear them,&#8221; kitty&#8217;s human wrote.​


----------



## Vigilante

A tiny kitten was found on the road by a kind young man who nursed him back to health despite he was told that the kitten wouldn&#8217;t survive. &#8220;He doesn&#8217;t know how to meow but spends 80% of his time to purr. I don&#8217;t know if that makes me the real Batman, but one thing is sure, it makes me a super buddy,&#8221; kitty&#8217;s human wrote.​ &#8220;One day of summer two years ago, I was playing video games with one of my bros. We decided to go to the shopping center, chilling around. On the road, I found a little dude, starved to death, completely blind and sick. I was searching for his mom, but she was nowhere&#8230; I took him with me,&#8221; kitty&#8217;s human wrote.​ 


&#8220;The veterinary told me that he&#8217;ll probably die because he was maybe two weeks old and was so sick&#8230; Challenge accepted.&#8221; He named the kitty Gotham.​ 


&#8220;He started to open his little eyes after a long care, eyedrops, warm towels, antibiotics, etc.&#8221;​ 


He gave him a stuffed animal to cuddle with.​ 


Gotham developed a huge appetite.​ 


He used one of his nine lives.​ 


He grew leaps and bounds.​ 


And finally became a healthy cat, making cat things, living the happy life.​ 


&#8220;He doesn&#8217;t know how to meow but spends 80% of his time to purr. I don&#8217;t know if that makes me the real Batman, but one thing is sure, it makes me a super buddy.&#8221;​


----------



## Vigilante

I was working as a real estate agent at the time, and one afternoon I was driving into the car park at the office when I almost ran over what I thought at the time was an over sized rat. I didn&#8217;t take much notice, but as I got out of the car I saw this tiny little ball of fluff run down into the drain pipe in the gutter.
 I walked over to the drain hole and noticed that it was in fact a tiny 4 week old kitten covered in mud and sewerage. My heart instantly broke&#8230; somehow this poor little kitten had been abandoned and left to fend for himself.
 He was a complete and utter stray, quite feral actually. But that didn&#8217;t matter, I went and bought him kitten milk, and sachets of food for what was the next 2 weeks.





 Every morning when I arrived to work I would sing out &#8220;Puss Puss&#8221; and he would stick his head out of the gutter to see where I was. Over the next two weeks I fed him twice daily and built up a bit of trust with him. Still in saying that he would never come within 2 meters of me.
 I ended up resigning from my job, but before I packed my office- I was told that I needed to do something about the feral cat that I&#8217;d been feeding. My boss at the time said that he would call the pound to come and get it. I knew the fate that would meet that little kitten should he end up in the hands of the city pound.
 On my last day at the office, I brought along a cat cage and plenty of towels. It took just under seven hours but finally he poked his head out of the gutter and I grabbed him by the scruff of his neck. He tore chunks off my wrist and bit me pretty hard, but I knew the poor thing must have been terrified.
 I wrapped him in towels and put him gently in the cage, taking him immediately to the vet.
 He was still a very aggressive kitten, hissing and biting everyone that came into contact with him. But I just couldn&#8217;t give him up, knowing what would have happened to him if I did. So over several weeks and between many cuts and cuddles later, my mother and I raised this little fella into what I would now quite literally consider to be my best friend in the world.
 I have had a pretty hard run over the past 2 years, moving house 5 times and even at one stage I had no where for Puss to live- I scratched every cent I had together to pay for a kitten kennel so that he would have somewhere to stay until I found my own self somewhere to live! Puss was definitely no stranger to facing change. But Puss always stuck by me. From car rides to visit mum in the country side, to dvd marathons on the couch. There is nothing I wouldn&#8217;t do for my little Puss.
 He is now a completely house trained and domesticated part of the family. Every day I wake up, I honestly feel like my life is enriched by having him in it. Our bond is pretty tight and I am glad that I never gave him up!
 I was never thought to be a cat man, but now I wouldn&#8217;t have it any other way!!!
 &#8212;-
Benjamin had been feeding this tabby kitten he found near an office he worked at. On his last day at the office, he knew he had to rescue the kitten before others took him to the pound. So he did.​ 


He named the kitten Puss. It took a while for Puss who was very feral at the beginning, to finally start trusting. &#8220;He was still a very aggressive kitten, hissing and biting everyone that came into contact with him. But I just couldn&#8217;t give him up, knowing what would have happened to him if I did.&#8221;​ 


&#8220;So over several weeks and between many cuts and cuddles later, my mother and I raised this little fella into what I would now quite literally consider to be my best friend in the world&#8230;. There is nothing I wouldn&#8217;t do for my little Puss.&#8221;​ 


&#8220;He is now a completely house trained and domesticated part of the family. Every day I wake up, I honestly feel like my life is enriched by having him in it. Our bond is pretty tight and I am glad that I never gave him up!&#8221;​ 


&#8220;I was never thought to be a cat man, but now I wouldn&#8217;t have it any other way!&#8221;​


----------



## Vigilante

A tiny calico kitten Schmoo was blind when she came to Saving Grace Rescue.With a lot of care and love, Schmoo regained some of her vision and found her forever home. 

 Her sight doesn&#8217;t hinder her from being a happy and loving kitty that she is. Schmoo now is living happily with her humans Nick and Sarah and another kitty named Jethro also adopted from Saving Grace Rescue.
Schmoo was blind when she came to Saving Grace Rescue Inc. They gave her food, warmth and a lot of love. Her eyes started to heal and she began to regain her vision.​




Then this happened one day. Schmoo found her human Nick who was her foster dad at the time.​




Soon Nick realized that they couldn&#8217;t part with their little calico and decided to adopt her.​




&#8220;Wake up now!&#8221;​




Happy Schmoo.​




Schmoo all grown now, happy and healthy at her forever home.​


----------



## Vigilante

A tiny grey kitten was wandering on the road near a vacant house. &#8220;I&#8217;m a home inspector, and I drive over 100 miles a day. I don&#8217;t normally pick up hitchhikers, but today I found one I couldn&#8217;t say no to,&#8221; said redditor zdaytonaroadster.
 &#8220;Found him at house that was vacant, just wandering around by the road. I was sure he&#8217;d get hit by a car. I didn&#8217;t see his mom, and it was about 90 (degrees F) out today, he was panting.&#8221;
 &#8220;Stopped at a local run down gas station and got him a little water.&#8221; He found the kitten a good home and they named him Ash.
 &#8220;He&#8217;s got a puppy to play with. He&#8217;s already getting spoiled.&#8221;
&#8220;I&#8217;m a home inspector, and I drive over 100 miles a day. I don&#8217;t normally pick up hitchhikers, but today I found one I couldn&#8217;t say no to.&#8221;​ 


Morning belly rub request.​ 


Ash and his new BFF Roxy.​ 


Ash&#8217;s new human&#8217;s father came by to meet his new grand-kitty and brought him a little kitty milk.​ 


After a long day&#8230;​


----------



## Vigilante

Bridget the cat with one of her rescuers 

 SOMERS POINT  A black and white long-haired kitten stranded on a small island underneath the Route 52 causeway bridge was rescued last week.  
It is unknown how long the young female cat had been on Elbow Island, or how she got there. But the cat, now named Bridget, apparently survived torrential rains and furious winds while stranded.​ Two Somers Point women, some friends and Shamrock Towing were involved in the rescue.
 Suzanne Kepner and a friend were walking the Route 52 causeway Sunday, April 27 when they heard the sound of a bird squawking coming from underneath the bridge in the vicinity of the watch your speed and 45 miles per hour speed limit signs.
 They looked over the side of the bridge and were shocked when they spotted the kitten below on the small uninhabited island.
 On their way back from their walk, Kepner stopped by Pet Pros in Somers Point to discuss what to do about the cat. She spoke with two of the employees, who suggested that she contact the Ocean City and or Somers Point police departments, one of the local boat towing companies and the cat rescue groups and the Ocean City Humane Society. One of the Pet Pros employees reached out to Peggy Thompson of Life Improvement for Cats and Kittens, or LICK.
 Suzanne Fenton of Wildlife Aid, Somers Point Mayor Jack Glasser and Somers Point Police Officer Mark McElwee all offered to lend their help.
 When the stranded kitten's plight was posted on social media, Shamrock Green Towing/Towboat US offered to help.
 On Thursday morning, Kepner and several Pet Pros employees returned to the spot on the bridge where they had seen the kitten and heard it mewing.
 Kepner stayed on the bridge, keeping the cat in her view, while Shamrock Green towboat with Thompson on board headed to the Elbow Island location. They found the kitten and brought it ashore.
 The black and white long-haired cat has been examined by the veterinary staff at the Ocean City Humane Society, and other than being hungry and dehydrated, the animal was given a clean bill of health.
 Thompson said Bridget is receiving IV fluids and is doing well. She said the veterinarian told the cat is quite young and does not have her 5-month teeth yet.
 The rescuers said they have no idea the kittne wound up on Elbow Island, which is accessible only by water. Speculation includes the possibility that someone brought the cat out there and left it, or that it may have fallen or been thrown off the bridge.


----------



## Vigilante

Brownie the rescue cat gives her kittens unconditional love. When she and her babies were rescued by an animal clinic in France, she was partially paralyzed and unable to stand up and walk, but that didn&#8217;t stop her from caring for her little babies.
 &#8220;She was abandoned in a box with her babies. Her pelvis is badly injured, her two hip joins were broken and one her leg was paralyzed,&#8221; malilex wrote via instagram. Brownie stayed by her kittens the entire time while she was recovering. &#8220;She managed to move a little to take care of her babies. She needed a little motivation to eat so at first I put the food on her kitty (she couldn&#8217;t resist to clean it off).&#8221; Malilex was able to feed her with her hand eventually.
 Brownie learned to stand up and regained enough strength to use the litter box. After two months of recovering, Brownie can finally walk on her four paws. This lovely cat mama has been there for her kittens every step of the way.
When Brownie and her babies were rescued, she was partially paralyzed and unable to move her hindquarters, but that didn&#8217;t stop her from caring for her little babies.​ 


Brownie stayed by her kittens the entire time while she was recovering.​ 


&#8220;She managed to move a little to take care of her babies. She needed a little motivation to eat so at first I put the food on her kitty (she couldn&#8217;t resist to clean it off).&#8221;​ 


Brownie learned to stand up and regained enough strength to use the litter box.​ 





After two months of recovering, Brownie can finally walk on her four paws.​ 


Happy furry family!​ 




&#8220;I love you, mommy!&#8221;​


----------



## Vigilante

Officer Johnson and his colleagues rescued three tiny kittens in the parking  lot and are now taking turns to care for them until they can get adopted.
 &#8220;West Division patrol officers give new meaning to &#8216;Protect andServe.&#8217; Patrol  officers found three tiny deserted kittens in the parking lot outside a West  Division police sector. Everyone is pitching in and taking turns helping the  kittens until they can get adopted! We will keep our followers updated on their  progress and showcase them on our &#8216;Furrever Friday&#8217; post when they are old  enough for adoption!&#8221; (Fort Worth Police Department)
 Great job officers!
 &#8212;&#8211;
Three tiny kittens were rescued in the parking lot  by police officers from Fort Worth Police Department. They are pitching in and  taking turns helping the kittens until they can get adopted.​ 


Happy kitten getting her belly filled.​ 


Another officer helping out and bottle feeding the  kittens.​


----------



## Nutz

[MENTION=47870]Vigilante[/MENTION] 

I didn't know you were a female!


----------



## Vigilante

Nutz said:


> @Vigilante
> 
> I didn't know you were a female!



I didn't know you were this stupid!....If you notice most of the rescues and forever homes go to men!


----------



## Nutz

Vigilante said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Vigilante
> 
> I didn't know you were a female!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know you were this stupid!....If you notice most of the rescues and forever homes go to men!
Click to expand...

Old, lonely men!


----------



## Vigilante

Meet Roo the cat, who was found in a box on the side of the road covered in dirt and ticks. When Sophia spotted him, she knew she couldn&#8217;t leave him: &#8220;I have a surprise. We must wash him now and cuddle.&#8221;
 &#8220;He was really sick when I found him and well, he had diarrhea that got all over his beautiful fur, but nevermore! Solid poops came soon after some sleep, yummy kitten food, and a warm bath,&#8221; said Sophia via reddit.
 All grown up now, Roo is caring for foster kittens that are just like him.
Meet Roo the rescue cat. After a bath, he was sharing food with a new furiend.​ 


Tiny little ball of fluff.​ 


Roo cuddling with Sophia who saved him from the side of the road.​ 


All grown up now, Roo is helping his human mom with her foster kittens.​


----------



## Vigilante

&#8220;Meet Katniss the rescue! 2.5 yrs ago, we rescued Katniss from a shelter. She was a tiny kitten who was only 6 weeks and 1.2 lbs. Today, she has turned into a beautiful cat who&#8217;s loving life in her forever home,&#8221; Katniss&#8217; human wrote via instagram.
Katniss was 6 weeks old when she was found in the shelter.​





They rescued her and took her to her forever home.​








She&#8217;s grown into a beautiful lady cat.​




&#8220;My box now.&#8221;​




Happy Katniss​


----------



## Vigilante

More than a month ago, this little feral cat was found living in a neglected lot in a neighborhood without adequate or stable source of food, water or shelter. &#8220;It took me quite a few days to gain enough &#8216;trust&#8217; in order to get him. I would go by each morning and late afternoon with food and water. Usually canned cat food, sometimes tuna or salmon. Eventually he stopped running at the sight of me, and better still, he didn&#8217;t mind me sitting near him as he ate. Once I felt brave enough I scooped him up mid-meal and put him in a cardboard cat carrier to bring him home. To be clear, he absolutely thrashed in the box the whole walk home and I was terrified he&#8217;d kill me once I opened it up. Obviously our relationship is going better than expected.&#8221; said vonnegoat of reddit.
 With a lot of love and patience, kitty adapted to his new home. &#8220;I think he&#8217;s really enjoying the great indoors.&#8221;
 &#8220;This morning he scrambled onto my bed at 4 am. Not my ideal wake up hour, but considering the progress, I was pretty excited.&#8221;
 &#8212;&#8211;
&#8220;He spent his first 36 hours indoors under my bed, refusing to move. His talents at the time were sitting absolutely still for hours on end and staring into the depths of my soul without blinking.&#8221;​ 


&#8220;On his second day, he started to explore my room, albeit timidly.&#8221;​ 


&#8220;First nap on a bed, first real step to becoming a pet.&#8221;​ 


&#8220;Now kitten naps everywhere, including my lap.&#8221;​ 


&#8220;And my shoulder.&#8221;​ 





&#8220;I think he&#8217;s starting to like it here.&#8221;​


----------



## Vigilante

&#8220;Meet Smokey my mom found her while cleaning up a burned down building,&#8221; said morinecare of reddit. &#8220;My mom is on a crew who cleans buildings that burn down or are damaged here in Detroit and that&#8217;s where she was found.&#8221;
 &#8220;She&#8217;s definitely apart of our family now.&#8221;
Smokey was found in a burned down building. This is her exploring at her new home.​ 


The little spot on her nose&#8230; Aww!​


----------



## Vigilante

This tiny cow kitty was just 70 grams when they rescued him. They took him home and nursed him back to health. This is his journey from a tiny kitten to a healthy happy cat.


----------



## Vigilante

They rescued little Oliver and it changed his life forever.
 Oliver&#8217;s human wrote: &#8220;The place my folks works at has a feral female cat who sleeps in one of the warehouses. She&#8217;s basically known for getting knocked up by the neighborhood cats and have multiple litters of kittens. She&#8217;s a very hostile and mean cat though (the kittens weren&#8217;t safe)&#8230; This continued to happen and began to become a real concern. The company my parents work for decided it&#8217;d be best to fix the cat so this won&#8217;t keep happening, but there was still a couple kittens remaining from her last litter. So, we rescued and kept the smallest one and found the other kittens good homes. We didn&#8217;t like the idea of taking him away from his mother at such a young age but considering the situation, it was necessary for his safety. He was about 6 days old when we took him home.
 His eyes were just starting to open. We then made him our #1 priority for the next few weeks. We researched and did everything we could in hopes he&#8217;d survive. We did the whole deal &#8211; bottle fed with formula around the clock, made a fancy temperature controlled bed, cleaning up constant poo/pee, and tons of affection. He continued to gain weight and show signs of growth. He would even lay on my chest, purr, and try to suck on my lip and nose for the comfort of nursing. I named him Oliver from the disney movie, Oliver and Company. He is now over a year old, super lovable, and very happy. Rescuing and having Oliver as a pet has enriched my life significantly. He&#8217;s my little buddy.&#8221; (reddit)
















&#8220;Rescuing and having Oliver as a pet has enriched my life significantly. He&#8217;s my little buddy.&#8221;​


----------



## Vigilante

This is what fostering feels like. Meet Charles Xavier. 
 &#8220;This little man is from a rescue litter I&#8217;m fostering. He&#8217;s called Charles Xavier and is the most wonderful little guy in the world. I&#8217;m going to miss him so much when he goes to his new home,&#8221; Charles&#8217; fosterer wrote via instagram.
Meet Charles Xavier. He came to his foster home along with his mama and siblings. That face can melt the hardest heart.​ 


Charles cuddling with mama. ​ 


She is very protective of her babies.​ 


Charles opening his eyes to see the world.​ 


Growing leaps and bounds, Charlie is almost ready to look for a home. &#8220;I&#8217;m going to miss him so much when he goes to his new home.&#8221;​ 


The best part of fostering is knowing that these little ones will go to good homes and be loved and spoiled.​


----------



## Vigilante

This is a rescue story of a miracle kitten that was found in a field, fighting for his life. It&#8217;s amazing how far he&#8217;s come.
 &#8220;He came to us one sweltering summer night very recently covered in feces and maggots, dehydrated and fighting for his life,&#8221; said Long Way Home. His condition was so bad that they weren&#8217;t sure if he would make it when they rushed him to the ER.
 After a night of hard work at the ER, the kitty didn&#8217;t just survive, but was thriving. &#8220;He was fighting hard. He was cold and very thin, but he is lively, talkative, and ready to heal. He is much younger than we thought, but isn&#8217;t he gorgeous. His feet (now clean) are actually white,&#8221; Long Way Home wrote via Facebook.
 &#8220;Now his name is &#8216;Riley&#8217; and that&#8217;s the life he is living now that the Martell Family has adopted him! What a happy ending. Look at him standing on those newly strong legs. Look what love can do!&#8221; (facebook)
Meet Riley, a miracle kitty who was found in the field, fighting for his life. It&#8217;s amazing how far he&#8217;s come.​ 


This is Riley on the day he was rescued. His condition was so bad that they weren&#8217;t sure if he would make it when they rushed him to the ER.​ 


They removed all the maggots, gave him fluid, and got him treated. After a night of hard work, Riley fought the hard fight and began to thrive.​ 


Now he has found his forever loving home.​ 


What a happy ending!​ 

 Look at him standing on those newly strong legs. Look what love can do!​


----------



## Vigilante

*Not a Kitten, BUT SOMETHING I do whenever I find a sick or injured furry friend!The adult cats REALLY come around to you after an ordeal like this!*

 &#8220;Alchemy (we kept his original name) is FIV-positive, so he&#8217;d been at the shelter for a bit over two years. Since he understood this was his forever home, he is always in the same room as the husband and me,&#8221; Alchemy&#8217;s human mom wrote via imgur.
 &#8220;Honestly adopting an adult cat was the best choice. As for my experience, I got our cat in a special shelter for animals with either behavior or health problems (SPCA Montreal Annexe). When I got there, we asked for to see the cats that desperately needed a home. The volunteers were so happy, because people usually want the fun cats or kittens&#8230; but our kitty was love at first sight. This is why I always prefer adopting instead of buying &#8211; you contribute to a healthier way to acquire a life-long companion, not just another furniture. And when they&#8217;re adult pets, you can definitely feel the gratitude they demonstrate from finding their forever home,&#8221; she added. (reddit)
This happened just minutes after 8 year old cat Alchemy arrived in his forever home.​


----------



## Vigilante

This little foster kitty has quite a purrsonality.
 &#8220;I&#8217;m fostering four 3-week old baby kittens and this one is my favorite. Giving them back will be incredibly hard no doubt. I&#8217;ve fostered plenty of litters and it never gets easier,&#8221; said kailynm. (reddit)


----------



## Vigilante

Ed Sheeran, an English singer-songwriter, is well known for his love of cats. He wears his kitty sweatshirt proud. Not too long ago, he became the guardian angel to a very lucky kitty. &#8220;So basically this one month old kitten was gonna get put down so I adopted him and called him Graham,&#8221; Ed Sheeran wrote via twitter.
Meet Graham the cat who was saved by Ed Sheeran before he was going to be put down . This is him welcoming his daddy home.​ 


&#8220;Feed me meow!&#8221;​ 


Graham helping Ed with his computer stuff.​ 


&#8220;I wanna be a rock star like you!&#8221;​ 


Snuggle time with his favorite human.​ 


Proud dad!​ 


After a long day, Graham loves nothing more than cuddling with his human dad.​


----------



## Vigilante

Meet Toes. This adorable little guy has many many digits on his big paws. How many toes do you count?
 Toes was taken in by Vancouver Orphan Kitten Rescue Association. &#8220;We knew we could find a home for this special guy, and we did within a day! He has been adopted by a lovely couple who have other rescue cats. The cats will no doubt love to chase this little guy and all his many toes around and we know he will have a great life with this family,&#8221; said Morgan of VOKRA.
Meet Toes, the big foot kitty! How many toes do you count?​ 


He was taken in by Vancouver Orphan Kitten Rescue Association.​ 


He has extra toes on all his paws.​ 


Big adorable mittens!​ 


Toes has been adopted by a lovely couple who have other rescue cats.​


----------



## Vigilante

Flickr: MDB 28​ Three kittens were found from a landfill outside Chicago last week by several employees who were picking through piles of trash when they spotted something moving in the garbage.
 The little kittens were trudging through muck at the landfill last Thursday, but it  was too deep to get out. The landfill workers immediately took the kittens out of the area and contacted the Animal Control and Adoption Center to come to rescue. The little ones were then taken to see a veterinarian and given proper medical care. Fortunately the kittens are doing well, healthy though still trying to deal with the trauma and are a bit fearful of people. Their health will continue to be evaluated over the next few days.
 Animal Control officers are currently investigating this case, trying to figure out the person responsible for tossing the kittens into the landfill.
 In the meantime volunteers are taking turns to get the little ones socialized and hoping they will find a new family to spend this Christmas with.


----------



## Vigilante

This is Black who used to be a feral cat and always kept a distance from her human admirer, Giane Portal, a photographer and a cat owner of seven in Brazil. Portal who met the little black panther since she was born and had many attempts to get closer to her, hoping for her acceptance, but every time she reached out, Black shyly ran away.
 Portal was not planning on homing the kitty since the cat did not allow her to touch her. On top of that, she had made a promise to herself that seven cats is where she would draw the line. However, things soon changed.

 Portal had another regular visit with Black. Though they were apart from a distance, Portal could vaguely see something very wrong with one of Black&#8217;s eyes which was completely out of place. It was like second nature to Portal, who quickly captured the kitty and transported her to a veterinary clinic. Black was in fact severely injured from a car accident. She was not able to keep her eye, but after many surgeries, she survived the incredible ordeal.





 Portal took the little poor creature home for recovery. During that time she started searching for an adopter for Black, but being an one-eyed black cat in Brazil sadly almost made it impossible for her to find a home. Eventually Portal decided to break her own promise and make the number of feline residents in her home to eight.
 Black was very shy and scaredy at first and was not approachable to anyone. However, when she was introduced to two new born kittens, her motherly instinct unraveled. She began to groom and care for the kittens so much that the real cat mother became extremely jealous.
 Black is now living a happy and wonderful life with Giane Portal and her many other furry friends.


----------



## Vigilante

Meet Felix who came to his foster home and stole everyone&#8217;s heart. They simply couldn&#8217;t part with him.
 When they picked up Felix, he was one week old. &#8220;Little Felix is the smooshiest, crumpliest kitten. He might actually be a liquid. I&#8217;m not sure. I&#8217;m not a scientist.&#8221; said the foster mom via instagram.
 A few weeks later, they grew more attached to the little furry baby. &#8220;Felix has found his forever home, and it&#8217;s right here with me. Every day spent with Felix is my favorite day. So, today is my new favorite day.&#8221; (instagram)
Meet Felix who came to his foster home and stole everyone&#8217;s heart.​ 


If you think Felix is cute, raise your paw!​ 


​ Napping with food on his nose.​ 


They couldn&#8217;t party with Felix. &#8220;Felix has found his forever home, and it&#8217;s right here with me.&#8221;​ 


Felix&#8217;s favorite napping spot.​ 


Cuddling with his human.​ 


&#8220;Every day spent with Felix is my favorite day. So, today is my new favorite day.&#8221;​


----------



## Vigilante

Meet Quirky the cat who can&#8217;t see but he doesn&#8217;t think he&#8217;s any different.
 Here&#8217;s his story via Quirky the Blind Kitten:
 &#8220;Quirky was adopted by Frank and Vicky Giannangelo on San Juan Island, WA. He was found in the woods with his sisters near the San Juan Island dump and brought to the local shelter. He was almost put to sleep because he was blind, either from birth or some trauma, and had head shakes. He has outgrown most of the head shaking, but when he in intent on something, we notice a little quivering.
 He is a very happy kitty and really navigates well. He will run his ears along a wall until he knows where the doors are. Sometimes he runs into the wall at a full run when he is playing with another kitty, or running around too fast. He still does not know he is supposed to lick his furs or his hind end, but they give him little wipes now and then.
 Quirky wishes to bring awareness that blind kittens are great to adopt, and that they quickly adapt to their world, and that no one need hesitate if they fall in love with one&#8230;&#8221;







All grown up now! Quirky loves to nap on his human&#8217;s bed.​ 



Though he can&#8217;t see, Quirky never thinks he&#8217;s any different.​


----------



## Vigilante

This is Chloe and her foster journey. When she was little, little Chloe lost her mama and sister, but she found a surrogate family that loved her to bits. &#8220;She head bumps my hand for attention, and purrs when I hold her. Such a sweet little lady,&#8221; Chloe&#8217;s fosterer wrote on instagram.
 Chloe did very well at her foster home. She loved following her foster mom around, like a little supurrvisor. &#8220;Chloe follows me around the house. When I stop, she stops and does an adorable pose, hoping I&#8217;ll notice her. She&#8217;s a fun little friend to have around.&#8221;
Meet Chloe. She loves her foster mom and her surrogate family.​ 


Chloe and her foster buddy &#8211; beyond cute!​ 



Pretty little girl.​ 


&#8220;Chloe follows me around the house. When I stop, she stops and does an adorable pose, hoping I&#8217;ll notice her. She&#8217;s a fun little friend to have around.&#8221;​ 



Time for a power nap.​ 


Sweet, sleepy Chloe.​ 

\

Can&#8217;t say no to this face.​


----------



## Mad_Cabbie

Wow, Vigilante - you really care about animals and it's abundantly apparent to anyone who reads this thread.

Good work.


----------



## Vigilante

When these tiny foster kittens came to their new home, they were welcomed by Ponzu the Golden Retriever. The kitties think he&#8217;s their new dad.



They love their new dad.​ 


Getting bigger and fluffier.​ 


After a long day of playing&#8230;​ 



 On a side note, I lost a little 11 month old to Feline hepatic lipidosis today. We had rescued him as he only had 3 paws, and was able to get his 2 siblings and mother. Now to be very watchful that these siblings eat, and eat well.


----------



## Vigilante

At around 8:00 p.m. on Sunday, Phoenix Police officers got a phone call about a litter of abandoned kittens. Officer Heather Krimm and her colleagues went to the rescue.
 When officers arrived they discovered five newborn kittens in a dumpster. &#8220;(Officer Krimm) attempted to place the kittens with a local Emergency Animal Clinic but the clinic could not take them,&#8221; Phoenix Police department wrote.
 She consulted the Arizona Humane Society and her department so that she could take the kittens home to care for them. &#8220;Officer Krimm will care for the kittens until a foster family can be found and they can be put up for adoption.&#8221;
Office Heather Krimm from Phoenix Police department nursing a litter of kittens rescued from a dumpster.​ 


She took them home to care for them.​ 


Kittens feeling comfy and happy at their surrogate home.​ 


 Photos by City of Phoenix Police Department.


----------



## Vigilante

A tiny 2 week old kitten was saved by a young boy who found him in a box. He took the kitten to his family and it changed his life forever.
 &#8220;My son saved this kitten which was found in a carton box&#8230; I decided to take him to the animal hospital and then keep him at my home,&#8221; said [ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1jHN-nD0iM&list=UUOpxxW8rVjAhuMtgqN6VR3Q"]Nihera[/ame] via YouTube.
 Airu was very skinny and sick when they took him in. After the visit to the vet&#8217;s, the whole family worked together to nurse him back to health. They fell in love with Airu and he became an important part of the family.
 Now at 2 years old, Airu has grown into a handsome, happy cat.
Meet Airu, who was found in a box when he was 2 weeks old.​ 


Airu was tiny and sick when they found him. They nursed him back to health. Here his eyes are starting to clear up.​ 


They kept him company and gave him all the love he wanted. Airu loves snuggling with his favorite human.​ 


Feeling comfy and loved.​ 


&#8220;Dese mah feetz.&#8221;​ 


Airu&#8217;s favorite pastime is sleep.​ 


He also likes to supervise his human when he is on the computer.​ 


Airu then&#8230;​ 


A little over 2 years old now&#8230; He has grown into a handsome, happy and healthy cat.​


----------



## Mr. H.

Back in ought-'70 we were cleaning up an old farm house when we heard mews from the basement. 
There was a scared little Maine Coon kitten cowering in a dark corner. We loved him up and took him home. We named him Biscuit because he'd knead everything with his front puddy-paws. 

That cat lived to be 20. Seriously. 

The cat we have now is probably 12. She was a stray from when we lived in the country. There was a male with her, but he got runned over after a couple of years.


----------



## Vigilante

&#8220;Fostered for 5 weeks, returned to adoption center, cried myself home, and drove back to adopt him. Meet Gin!&#8221; kitty&#8217;s dad wrote via reddit.
 He found Gin when he was looking to foster kittens. &#8220;I heard about a rescue organization in vet school and checked them out on Facebook. The kitten population explodes around this time in Australia and a lot would be put down if not taken for temporary fostering&#8230; so, since I had more than enough resources to accommodate him and his 3 brothers I took them in.&#8221;
 But when it was time to return the kitty to the shelter, it became very difficult for him to part with Gin. He went back and adopted him.
Meet Gin, who came to his foster home looking to be loved.​ 


He was given a flea bath. Finally flea free!​ 


He fell asleep in his bed, curled up into a ball.​ 


&#8220;Take me with you!&#8221; Gin became very close to his foster dad.​ 


&#8220;I help you with your work!&#8221;​ 


&#8220;Your bed is mine now.&#8221;​ 


When it was time to return Gin to the shelter, it became extremely difficult. &#8220;(I) cried myself home, and drove back to adopt him.&#8221;​ 


&#8220;You are my forever human now.&#8221;​


----------



## Vigilante

&#8220;Emily came to the shelter at 3 weeks old, so cold that her temperature wouldn&#8217;t even register on the thermometer. But after emergency vet care from Pets Unlimited, she went to a Tonis Kitty Rescue foster home with a mama cat and two older kittens, where she immediately began snuggling with everyone.
 After her first family moved on to adoption, she welcomed her pal Seamus, who she&#8217;s been wrestling with ever since.
 She loves climbing into the crook of necks, purring for (literally) hours, and has even been caught executing the perfect forward roll,&#8221; Tonis Kitty Rescue wrote.
 Emily and Seamus became inseparable. They got both kittens adopted to a home and now they can&#8217;t stop cuddling with their humans in their forever home.
Emily came to the shelter at 3 weeks old, so cold that her temperature wouldn&#8217;t even register on the thermometer.​ 

​ When Tonis Kitty Rescue found her a surrogate cat mama and two kittens, she immediately began snuggling with everyone.​ 

​ They kept her warm and comfy.​ 





Adorable little girl.​ 


Emily and her best friend Seamus were adopted together. Emily (Caoimhe now) loves nothing more than snuggling with the ones she loves.​


----------



## Vigilante

Meet Gatsby the little black panther. He is one of the rescue kittens from Purrfect Pals. Some people say that black cats don&#8217;t take good pictures. Well, just look at Gatsby. Aren&#8217;t these pictures absolutely adorable?
Gatsby opening his eyes to see the world.​ 


The level of cuteness is off the charts!​





Gatsby&#8217;s hair deserves an award!​ 


Gatsby and his buddy Ben.​ 


He loves the view from the shoulder.​ 


Just Gatsby&#8217;s head. The rest of him is back there somewhere.​ 


Gatsby and his sidekick Ben.​ 


 Gatsby&#8217;s foster mom wrote via Instagram:
 &#8220;13 Reasons to Adopt a Black Cat: 1. You can&#8217;t tell if they&#8217;re dirty and their teeth always look white. 2. A black cat is a great accessory to any outfit. They go with everything. 3. Black is very slimming. Holding your black cat will make you look extra slender. 4. Save time on date night &#8211; you won&#8217;t need the lint brush for your little black dress. 5. Your cat doesn&#8217;t care what color YOUR hair is! 6. Black cats are the most fun to play hide and seek with. 7. They have a &#8220;black belt&#8221; in cuddling. 8. You&#8217;ll never need to go shopping for Halloween decorations. 9. In most cultures, a black cat in your house means good luck. 10. A black cat will help you celebrate your inner &#8216;Goth&#8217;. 11. They are always in the best dressed category. 12. They make you look beyond the surface to find true love and beauty. 13. They are the least likely to get adopted and need your love the most.&#8221;


----------



## Vigilante

Five kittens were found abandoned in a battered suitcase by a passer-by in a Cardiff back street. One of the kittens was caught in the suitcase zipper.
 &#8220;The kittens, who are around nine weeks old, had fleas and dirt in their fur. One of the kittens had a sore right eye but they are in a healthy condition,&#8221; said RSPCA Cardiff And District Branch.
 &#8220;The cats have been placed into our care and will be made available for rehoming&#8230;&#8221;
Five adorable kittens have been saved from a suitcase.​ 


Kittens, when they were found.​ 


There are three boys and two girls.​ 


The litter of five are in good hands and being cared for by the RSPCA.​


----------



## Vigilante

Meg the 3-legged rescue dog became a surrogate mom to a litter of five kittens that he helped rescue from the ceiling of the Rochdale&#8217;s RSPCA animal center.
 Meg who lost one of his legs after being rescued and was adopted by the center manager Jean Spencer, often accompanies her owner to work.
 Last Wednesday evening, Meg was looking up at the ceiling and started whimpering as if she wanted to tell Jean that something was up there.
 Jean began to investigate. When they found out that there were kittens trapped in the building&#8217;s plasterboard ceiling, they began to break it open. After hours of hard work, they made a huge hole in the ceiling where they found five kittens and brought them to safety.
 &#8220;It was really unusual rescue. I know Meg and she was obviously worried about something in the ceiling so I thought I&#8217;d better have a look and it was a good thing I did. There was only a space in the ceiling cavity of about eight inches, so we had to make a big hole in the ceiling and work through the night to get them out. We think the kittens&#8217; mom must have sneaked in through the roof to have them,&#8221; Spencer said via ITV.
 The center believes that they have the kittens&#8217; mother as they have caught a female cat that just gave birth outside the center. But the suspected mama cat will not look after her babies, so everyone at the center and the volunteers are working together to care for the kittens. Meg the 3-legged dog has been a great helper too.
 &#8220;Meg is really fond of the kittens. She is really kind and gentle with them and is always licking them, it is very sweet to see,&#8221; Jean added.


----------



## Vigilante

Please........help me!


----------



## Mad_Cabbie

I cannot think of a more worthy cause than kindness to animals.


----------



## Vigilante

Meet George and Elton, two tiny ginger tabbies, found abandoned in a shed. They were in poor condition when the RSPCA took them into their care. The kitties are little fighters. They have been nursed back to health and are now wearing protective coats made of baby socks to keep them warm and safe.
The ginger boys were rescued in a shed in Osterley, west London two weeks ago. They were just a couple of weeks old but severely malnourished. The RSPCA staff hand reared the little ones round the clock and now they are on their way to full recovery. The cute little coats have helped a lot in the process.
“You may wonder about the outfits,” center manager Sian Anderson said via Daily Mail. “Unfortunately these two naughty boys have a habit of suckling each other in their sleep and making themselves sore. Our nurse came up with these fabulous outfits to help stop that habit. They are made from baby socks as they really are that small. As you can see they are very happy and not affected by them.”
George and Elton are incredibly close and can’t be separated. The RSPCA are looking for a family that can adopt both together once they are old enough.
George and Elton were found abandoned in a shed, severely malnourished. The RSPCA took them into their care. The kitties are little fighters.



They were nursed back to health, wearing protective coats made of baby socks. This is one of the kitties and his dog buddy at the RSPCA.



The coats keep them warm the safe.



George and Elton are so close that they can’t be separated. The RSPCA is rehoming the two together once they are old enough.


----------



## Vigilante

This adorable Siamese kitten Tanzanite (AKA Tanzy) was found when she was only two days old. It was soon apparent that Tanzy was unable to use her back legs due to injuries, but the little Siamese is a fighter and wouldn’t let it stop her.
The kitten found a haven of hope at Tabby’s Place: a Cat Sanctuary in Ringoes, NJ. Through a generous grant from Paws and Claws Society, Inc., Tabby’s Place was able to rescue tiny Tanzy – and to promise her the world-class, specialized care she would need.
Even in the midst of her struggle, Tanzy’s spark was bright. Now six weeks old, Tanzy has the confidence of a tiger, and a meow that sings to the world that she is here to thrive. Although she can’t walk, Tanzy moves as quickly as any kitten, using her strong front legs to motor along and play with friends.
Given Tanzy’s young age, the Tabby’s Place team is optimistic that physical therapy may help improve her mobility. They plan to outfit her with a custom-made mobility cart. Tanzy is excited about her next chapter in life.
Meet Tanzy the kitty. She was found unable to use her back legs due to injuries but that didn’t stop her.



She found a haven of hope at Tabby’s Place.



Now 6 weeks old, she is a little tiger…




…and has a meow that sings to the world that she’s here to thrive!



They plan to outfit her with a custom-made mobility cart. Here Tanzy is moving around like a pro.


----------



## Vigilante

Squeak the Greek tabby cat found with half a tail and an injured leg has melted the heart of a woman from Britain. Ali Gill spent over £1,000 (over $1600) and started an international rescue mission to bring the kitty back to her home in Cornwall.
Ali met a little stray cat in an abandoned house, when she was traveling in the tiny island of Tilos in Aegean. The poor kitty was rejected by the mama cat and caught in a cat fight which left him with an injured leg.
Natacha, a French visitor, found the kitty and had been keeping him safe and treating his injury. “I arrived at the end of May for a holiday, and helped to feed him and I quickly fell for him,” said Ali. “He was very vocal as being playful, affectionate, plucky and determined to survive. He was amazing – right from the start, as soon as he saw me he started making this crying sound which is why I called him Squeak.” (Daily Mail)
“Despite his injuries he looked so lovely and healthy.” Ali knew right away that she wanted to find a good home for Squeak.
“The local people feed as many cats as they can, but they don’t believe in neutering them.” After visiting several potential homes for Squeak without luck, Ali realized how much she had grown attached to Squeak. She started calling airlines that would provide a service to transport pets. “The cost was high, but at least I knew he’d be safe, and would only have to endure a few hours of distress for a comfortable, healthy life.”
Ali went on a two month long rescue mission to fly the kitty back to her home in the UK. “Squeak the survivor made i through…. Now he’s settled in at our home. He’s very cuddly but still playful. He’s bigger and stronger, and the wound on his leg hasn’t healed completely but he no longer limps….”
“And after his long, complicated and expensive journey, he’ll have a good, healthy life where he won’t have to fight for food and shelter.”
Squeak the kitten was found on the Greek Island of Tilos with half a tail and an injured leg.



Ali Gill from Britain met the little tabby in an abandoned house. When she started feeding the little kitty, she quickly fell in love.



Ali couldn’t find a perfect home for Squeak on the island, and that’s when she realized how much she had grown attached to the kitty. She started a rescue mission to bring Squeak back to her home in Britain.



Squeak survived the long and tough journey home, and has settled down in his new home in Cornwall.



Relaxing in the sun on a comfy chair.



“And after his long, complicated and expensive journey, he’ll have a good, healthy life where he won’t have to fight for food and shelter,” said Ali.


----------



## gallantwarrior

When I had a bigger home, I fostered cats.  I almost always took in adult strays but once found myself in possession of a multi-generational family that had been abandoned in an apartment.  We found homes for the smallest kittens, but the older kittens, the mother and father stayed with me.  Papa died during neutering surgery due to a reaction to the anesthetic.  The other four (mama and three daughters) lived with me until I had to sell the house.  Now, I manage to rescue a feral kitten every few years.  All six of my cats are rescues.  I feed my feral barn cats and provide them fresh milk daily.  They are all healthy and doing well.  I wish I could do more, but have so little space.
I love a good cat rescue story.  Thanks for this thread!


----------



## Vigilante

*The ULTIMATE CAT RESCUE....The ones NO ONE WANTS!!!!!*

A woman from Peru has turned her two-story house into a sanctuary for sick and old cats. She treats 175 cats for feline leukemia and keeps them warm in little jumpers when it gets chilly.
Maria Torero, 45, of Lima, Peru, has turned her eight-room house into a cat hospice and spends $1,785 a month on their care according to Daily Mail.
She has built bunk beds for the kitties and are sharing all the furniture in the house with the cats, and her three children.
“I’m a nurse. My duty is to the cats that nobody cares about. People don’t adopt adult cats, especially if they are terminally ill.”
Many street cats she finds in Lima’s streets are sick, flea ridden and malnourished. She takes in adult cats to avoid spreading of the disease to new generations. She gives them medicine, sterilizes them and treats them for parasites.
All the cats are given names and when it gets cold, she gives them little jumpers to keep them warm. She said “each cat has a distinct personality.”
“My best gift of love and respect I give them in life!"
Maria Torero of Lima, Peru, has turned her two-story house into a sanctuary for sick and old cats.



She treats 175 cats for feline leukemia and keeps them warm in little jumpers when it gets chilly.



“I’m a nurse. My duty is to the cats that nobody cares about. People don’t adopt adult cats, especially if they are terminally ill.”





She said “each cat has a distinct personality.”



“My best gift of love and respect I give them in life.”


----------



## Vigilante

When grandpa Horst walked into the Best Friends adoption center, a cat with only one eye caught his attention. Just like the cat, grandpa Horst can only see through one eye.
“Horst and Mimi bonded at the Best Friends Pet Adoption Center in Salt Lake City just a few weeks ago,” Best Friends Animal Society – Utah wrote. After meeting Mimi, he knew right away that that was the cat for him.
“*You can’t see out of your right eye, and I can’t see out of my left, but together we can see the world*,” Horst said to his furry companion in his home in Colorado.
“My grandfather and Mimi are truly happy together! I haven’t seen him this happy in years,” said Horst’s granddaughter Heather.
Grandpa Horst met Mimi the one-eyed cat at the Best Friends adoption center in Utah. Just like the cat, grandpa Horst can only see through one eye.



“You can’t see out of your right eye, and I can’t see out of my left, but together we can see the world.”


----------



## Vigilante

James Roode was taking his dog, Opie, for a walk last August when the pair discovered a newborn kitten, seen here, who was trapped underneath a log.
Courtesy Lia Spilka
Opie the dog helped save the life of an abandoned kitten named Roscoe and, a year later, their owners say the two are like brothers.
“There's just a bond there that I think is exactly like human siblings,” Lia Spilka told ABC News. "There was never moment where they didn't bond. It's as if they knew from the start they'd be close."
Opie and Spilka’s partner, James Roode, were on a walk around their neighborhood in Ontario, Canada, last August when Opie heard a squeak coming from the bushes.
Opie led Roode to a newborn kitten pinned underneath a log, and the dog continued to cry and whine until his owner took the shirt off of his back to pick up the kitten and carry the injured animal inside.






PHOTO: Opie and Roscoe continue to be best friends a year after Opie helped save Roscoe's life.

Roode brought the kitten, now named Roscoe, to an ER vet, and Roscoe was nursed back to health.
A year later, Opie and Roscoe now lead adorable lives as the best of animal friends.
“Living with them makes life feel complete,” Spilka said, “just watching them grow to love and care for each other is a wonderful experience.”
“When it was just Opie he was happy, but now there is such a friendship and love with them that Opie seems complete,” she added.
Roscoe turns a year old Sunday, and Opie will be there to celebrate with his feline best friend.


----------



## Vigilante

Shelter cat picks his new dad.
“I adopted a kitten last week, and the shelter got a picture of our first meeting,” said Kyle via reddit.
They named him Mac. “Right now we call him Little Mac. The girlfriend says it’s for mathematician Colin Maclaurin (we’re both math teachers) but I say it’s for the Punch Out boxer,” he added. “He is adjusting very well. He gets along with the dogs great, and has tons and tons of kitten energy!” (Facebook)
“I pick you human.”


----------



## ChrisL

Mad_Cabbie said:


> Wow, Vigilante - you really care about animals and it's abundantly apparent to anyone who reads this thread.
> 
> Good work.



I agree. Some of these are so adorable and touching.


----------



## Vigilante

Maymie was found outdoors at a historical landmark called Batsto in Southern New Jersey. She was just a day or two old. Her mother never returned for her.
Maymie was so tiny that no one was sure if she would make it, but the little kitty was a fighter. “Coincidentally, my husband and I were looking for a kitten to adopt at the same time she was found, and we knew one of the workers at the park where she was rescued,” said Christina M. Carrell to Love Meow.
“She was bottle fed for several weeks before we could bring her home. She was named after the woman who owned the old historical general store where she was found.
Today, Maymie is almost a year old, vibrant, playful, and thrilled to have a mom and dad (and a little human sibling on the way) who love her so much,” Christina added.
Meet little Maymie. She was found at a historical landmark in New Jersey when she was just one or two days old.



Cuddling with her new dad.



Maymie survived the outdoors and made it to her new home.



“Today, Maymie is almost a year old, vibrant, playful, and thrilled to have a mom and dad (and a little human sibling on the way) who love her so much.”


----------



## Vigilante

They went to adopt a kitten, but came home with two.
“(I) adopted a brother and sister kitten combo about a year ago. Didn’t have the heart to seperate them. I’m glad I didn’t,” said failMerr of reddit.
Meet Winston(Grey) and Claymor(Orange)



They went for the orange kitten, but didn’t have the heart to separate them, so they brought both home.



This is them enjoying their first Christmas together in their forever home.



Winston and Claymor today.


----------



## Vigilante

An employee from a nursing home brought in a basket full of six goopy-eyed kittens to get help. The mama cat made a home near a hay bale that was later removed. “Once the hay bale was gone, the momma started hissing at the wee kittens and refusing to feed them,” said Jean, animal rescuer and fosterer.
They scooped up the kittens and got them help. “Thankfully, my foster family that homeschools three kids agreed to take these squirming furballs. All were treated with antibiotics and deemed to otherwise be in good health. They were fed every four hours around the clock until transitioned to eating on their own,” Jean added.
“Being handfed, these little ones ADORE humans. They long to be held.”
This litter of six goopy-eyed kittens are cuddling with their foster mom.





They were found abandoned by their cat mama.




After many sleepless nights, the kittens have been nursed back to health. Look at the difference!








All the kittens have found their forever loving homes.


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> An employee from a nursing home brought in a basket full of six goopy-eyed kittens to get help. The mama cat made a home near a hay bale that was later removed. “Once the hay bale was gone, the momma started hissing at the wee kittens and refusing to feed them,” said Jean, animal rescuer and fosterer.
> They scooped up the kittens and got them help. “Thankfully, my foster family that homeschools three kids agreed to take these squirming furballs. All were treated with antibiotics and deemed to otherwise be in good health. They were fed every four hours around the clock until transitioned to eating on their own,” Jean added.
> “Being handfed, these little ones ADORE humans. They long to be held.”
> This litter of six goopy-eyed kittens are cuddling with their foster mom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were found abandoned by their cat mama.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After many sleepless nights, the kittens have been nursed back to health. Look at the difference!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the kittens have found their forever loving homes.



Precious little faces!


----------



## Vigilante

Margo the sweet cat mama came to her foster home with her 4 tiny kittens. All of them are grey. Can you tell these little ones apart?
“We have a young mommy cat named Margo and her four, one-month old kittens. All are grey, with various levels of floofiness. The shelter said there are two ‘girls’ and two ‘boys,’” said the foster mom via instagram.
Margo the sweet cat mama and her four very fluffy kittens. They are all grey.



“Kittens are the answer. It doesn’t matter what the question is.”



Almost all of them are looking at the camera.



Mama cuddling with her baby.



Planning their next mischief.



Oh that belly!


----------



## Vigilante

A worker found these tiny kittens at his work place. The mother was nowhere to be found. He knew he couldn’t just leave them behind.
Northeast animal shelter wrote:
“At about 1 pm on Friday Aug. 29, Stephen walked into our shelter with a dirty looking five-gallon bucket. He was at a work site in Peabody, MA and discovered 3 little balls of fur. There was no mother cat around and he knew he couldn’t just leave them behind, unprotected, when he went home at the end of the day. He looked around for a box but could only come up with a dirty work bucket.
When Stephen arrived at Northeast Animal Shelter he knew the bucket wasn’t the best thing to transport them in, and he was worried if he did the right thing. We assured him that he did exactly the right thing.
When we looked in the bucket, three little, hissing kittens were looking back at us. They were so cute. Once our clinic staff looked them over and cleaned them up, we got them settled in with some lunch. They were starving. We are guessing they are about 4 weeks old.
One of our adoption counselors, Carey, knew right away that she would foster these little cuties until they are big enough for adoption. Carey will make sure they learn what love is.
Stephen left with his work bucket to go back to work, having received lots of gratitude from our staff and volunteers for taking the time out of his day to make sure these babies would be safe, *but…*
About a half hour later, Stephen and his bucket came walking through our door. He found two more babies! We quickly reunited them with their siblings who were now resting with full bellies. These two dove right into the food bowls.
Stephen will keep an eye out for their mom each day he returns to work but today he saved five lives.”
A kind man working at a job site made two trips to the shelter to bring 5 rescue kittens to safety.




Stephen who discovered the kittens transported three kittens to the shelter and later found another two, so he went back to the shelter. The kittens were reunited.



These adorable furballs are happy and safe now.


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> A worker found these tiny kittens at his work place. The mother was nowhere to be found. He knew he couldn’t just leave them behind.
> Northeast animal shelter wrote:
> “At about 1 pm on Friday Aug. 29, Stephen walked into our shelter with a dirty looking five-gallon bucket. He was at a work site in Peabody, MA and discovered 3 little balls of fur. There was no mother cat around and he knew he couldn’t just leave them behind, unprotected, when he went home at the end of the day. He looked around for a box but could only come up with a dirty work bucket.
> When Stephen arrived at Northeast Animal Shelter he knew the bucket wasn’t the best thing to transport them in, and he was worried if he did the right thing. We assured him that he did exactly the right thing.
> When we looked in the bucket, three little, hissing kittens were looking back at us. They were so cute. Once our clinic staff looked them over and cleaned them up, we got them settled in with some lunch. They were starving. We are guessing they are about 4 weeks old.
> One of our adoption counselors, Carey, knew right away that she would foster these little cuties until they are big enough for adoption. Carey will make sure they learn what love is.
> Stephen left with his work bucket to go back to work, having received lots of gratitude from our staff and volunteers for taking the time out of his day to make sure these babies would be safe, *but…*
> About a half hour later, Stephen and his bucket came walking through our door. He found two more babies! We quickly reunited them with their siblings who were now resting with full bellies. These two dove right into the food bowls.
> Stephen will keep an eye out for their mom each day he returns to work but today he saved five lives.”
> A kind man working at a job site made two trips to the shelter to bring 5 rescue kittens to safety.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephen who discovered the kittens transported three kittens to the shelter and later found another two, so he went back to the shelter. The kittens were reunited.
> 
> 
> 
> These adorable furballs are happy and safe now.



Very cute!  Do you work with a pet shelter?


----------



## Vigilante

ChrisL said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> A worker found these tiny kittens at his work place. The mother was nowhere to be found. He knew he couldn’t just leave them behind.
> Northeast animal shelter wrote:
> “At about 1 pm on Friday Aug. 29, Stephen walked into our shelter with a dirty looking five-gallon bucket. He was at a work site in Peabody, MA and discovered 3 little balls of fur. There was no mother cat around and he knew he couldn’t just leave them behind, unprotected, when he went home at the end of the day. He looked around for a box but could only come up with a dirty work bucket.
> When Stephen arrived at Northeast Animal Shelter he knew the bucket wasn’t the best thing to transport them in, and he was worried if he did the right thing. We assured him that he did exactly the right thing.
> When we looked in the bucket, three little, hissing kittens were looking back at us. They were so cute. Once our clinic staff looked them over and cleaned them up, we got them settled in with some lunch. They were starving. We are guessing they are about 4 weeks old.
> One of our adoption counselors, Carey, knew right away that she would foster these little cuties until they are big enough for adoption. Carey will make sure they learn what love is.
> Stephen left with his work bucket to go back to work, having received lots of gratitude from our staff and volunteers for taking the time out of his day to make sure these babies would be safe, *but…*
> About a half hour later, Stephen and his bucket came walking through our door. He found two more babies! We quickly reunited them with their siblings who were now resting with full bellies. These two dove right into the food bowls.
> Stephen will keep an eye out for their mom each day he returns to work but today he saved five lives.”
> A kind man working at a job site made two trips to the shelter to bring 5 rescue kittens to safety.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephen who discovered the kittens transported three kittens to the shelter and later found another two, so he went back to the shelter. The kittens were reunited.
> 
> 
> 
> These adorable furballs are happy and safe now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very cute!  Do you work with a pet shelter?
Click to expand...


No. just rescue a batch of them ourselves each year!


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> A worker found these tiny kittens at his work place. The mother was nowhere to be found. He knew he couldn’t just leave them behind.
> Northeast animal shelter wrote:
> “At about 1 pm on Friday Aug. 29, Stephen walked into our shelter with a dirty looking five-gallon bucket. He was at a work site in Peabody, MA and discovered 3 little balls of fur. There was no mother cat around and he knew he couldn’t just leave them behind, unprotected, when he went home at the end of the day. He looked around for a box but could only come up with a dirty work bucket.
> When Stephen arrived at Northeast Animal Shelter he knew the bucket wasn’t the best thing to transport them in, and he was worried if he did the right thing. We assured him that he did exactly the right thing.
> When we looked in the bucket, three little, hissing kittens were looking back at us. They were so cute. Once our clinic staff looked them over and cleaned them up, we got them settled in with some lunch. They were starving. We are guessing they are about 4 weeks old.
> One of our adoption counselors, Carey, knew right away that she would foster these little cuties until they are big enough for adoption. Carey will make sure they learn what love is.
> Stephen left with his work bucket to go back to work, having received lots of gratitude from our staff and volunteers for taking the time out of his day to make sure these babies would be safe, *but…*
> About a half hour later, Stephen and his bucket came walking through our door. He found two more babies! We quickly reunited them with their siblings who were now resting with full bellies. These two dove right into the food bowls.
> Stephen will keep an eye out for their mom each day he returns to work but today he saved five lives.”
> A kind man working at a job site made two trips to the shelter to bring 5 rescue kittens to safety.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephen who discovered the kittens transported three kittens to the shelter and later found another two, so he went back to the shelter. The kittens were reunited.
> 
> 
> 
> These adorable furballs are happy and safe now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very cute!  Do you work with a pet shelter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. just rescue a batch of them ourselves each year!
Click to expand...


Very nice!  You have a very big heart!  And adopting pets that often is sort of like working with them!    The stories are wonderful.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Vigilante

ChrisL said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> A worker found these tiny kittens at his work place. The mother was nowhere to be found. He knew he couldn’t just leave them behind.
> Northeast animal shelter wrote:
> “At about 1 pm on Friday Aug. 29, Stephen walked into our shelter with a dirty looking five-gallon bucket. He was at a work site in Peabody, MA and discovered 3 little balls of fur. There was no mother cat around and he knew he couldn’t just leave them behind, unprotected, when he went home at the end of the day. He looked around for a box but could only come up with a dirty work bucket.
> When Stephen arrived at Northeast Animal Shelter he knew the bucket wasn’t the best thing to transport them in, and he was worried if he did the right thing. We assured him that he did exactly the right thing.
> When we looked in the bucket, three little, hissing kittens were looking back at us. They were so cute. Once our clinic staff looked them over and cleaned them up, we got them settled in with some lunch. They were starving. We are guessing they are about 4 weeks old.
> One of our adoption counselors, Carey, knew right away that she would foster these little cuties until they are big enough for adoption. Carey will make sure they learn what love is.
> Stephen left with his work bucket to go back to work, having received lots of gratitude from our staff and volunteers for taking the time out of his day to make sure these babies would be safe, *but…*
> About a half hour later, Stephen and his bucket came walking through our door. He found two more babies! We quickly reunited them with their siblings who were now resting with full bellies. These two dove right into the food bowls.
> Stephen will keep an eye out for their mom each day he returns to work but today he saved five lives.”
> A kind man working at a job site made two trips to the shelter to bring 5 rescue kittens to safety.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephen who discovered the kittens transported three kittens to the shelter and later found another two, so he went back to the shelter. The kittens were reunited.
> 
> 
> 
> These adorable furballs are happy and safe now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very cute!  Do you work with a pet shelter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. just rescue a batch of them ourselves each year!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Very nice!  You have a very big heart!  And adopting pets that often is sort of like working with them!    The stories are wonderful.  Thanks for sharing.
Click to expand...


I love all animals, but cats seems to need more help than most others.


----------



## Vigilante

Xander the cat (also known as Jax) has been rescued from a research lab. This is him walking into freedom for the first time. [*Scroll down for video*]
“Xander was legally rescued from a lab in New York, on the condition of anonymity, by Beagle Freedom Project in January 2014,” said Rachel Gruen, Xander’s new mom via Huffington Post. “He lived in a windowless lab in a tiny wire cage for the first three years of his life, and he was done being a test subject.”
A lab employee contacted the rescue group about Xander, so he could be saved and given a home.
Gruen happened to be on the rescue’s page when she came across Xander’s picture. “As soon as I clicked it and saw Xander’s handsome picture on their page, I fell in love with him and knew that I was meant to be his mom.”
Xander, a former lab research cat, now has found freedom and a loving home.



Xander (also known as Jax) and another cat Shira making their first steps into freedom (VIDEO):


Beagle Freedom Project rescued this handsome fella and found him a forever loving home.



Xander is living with several other rescue cats and he loves every bit of his brand new life.


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> Xander the cat (also known as Jax) has been rescued from a research lab. This is him walking into freedom for the first time. [*Scroll down for video*]
> “Xander was legally rescued from a lab in New York, on the condition of anonymity, by Beagle Freedom Project in January 2014,” said Rachel Gruen, Xander’s new mom via Huffington Post. “He lived in a windowless lab in a tiny wire cage for the first three years of his life, and he was done being a test subject.”
> A lab employee contacted the rescue group about Xander, so he could be saved and given a home.
> Gruen happened to be on the rescue’s page when she came across Xander’s picture. “As soon as I clicked it and saw Xander’s handsome picture on their page, I fell in love with him and knew that I was meant to be his mom.”
> Xander, a former lab research cat, now has found freedom and a loving home.
> 
> 
> 
> Xander (also known as Jax) and another cat Shira making their first steps into freedom (VIDEO):
> 
> 
> Beagle Freedom Project rescued this handsome fella and found him a forever loving home.
> 
> 
> 
> Xander is living with several other rescue cats and he loves every bit of his brand new life.



I know this thread is about rescuing cats, but I thought you'd like to know that I just rescued a domestic rabbit tonight!  I found him outside, all mangy and dirty.  Now, he's in my bathroom.  I'll take some pictures of him tomorrow and post them.  I don't want to bother him right now.  I think he needs to sleep.


----------



## ChrisL

Here is a picture of the bunny!!    It's not very clear because he's been hiding in the bathroom, and I really didn't want to go pulling him out from his little hiding place, which happens to be behind the toilet, so sorry for the picture of my bathroom. I think he's potty trained because I laid some newspapers on the floor, and he went on them.   LOL!  I've been awfully busy today, but later I'm going to try to give him a bath to look at his wound a little more closely and I'll take better pictures at that time.  He's the furry blob between the vanity and the toilet.


----------



## Vigilante

A tiny ginger kitty was found by workers in the yard. They took him in and the little furball started snuggling with one of the employees in his cozy little pocket. “Work is so much better with your trusty pocket kitten…”
“We found him in some crates in the yard, had to tempt him out with some ham. Poor little fellas only 3 weeks old,” said jnthnrgrs of reddit. “One of the other blokes took him in, he’s been all cleared by the vet. Apparently purrs like a drag car engine.”


----------



## ChrisL

Another couple of pictures of bunny.  He really seems to like the bathroom.  He must feel safe in there.  I left the door open so he could come out, but he seems to want to stay in there for now.  I went to the store and got a cage, a water bottle and some food for now.  I'll just put newspapers in the cage for now.  I forgot the wood chips unfortunately.  He's really cute though, huh?  And big!


----------



## Vigilante

ChrisL said:


> Another couple of pictures of bunny.  He really seems to like the bathroom.  He must feel safe in there.  I left the door open so he could come out, but he seems to want to stay in there for now.  I went to the store and got a cage, a water bottle and some food for now.  I'll just put newspapers in the cage for now.  I forgot the wood chips unfortunately.  He's really cute though, huh?  And big!
> 
> View attachment 31614
> 
> View attachment 31614 View attachment 31615



THAT is one cute bunny, hope he's found a forever home with someone as caring as you!


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another couple of pictures of bunny.  He really seems to like the bathroom.  He must feel safe in there.  I left the door open so he could come out, but he seems to want to stay in there for now.  I went to the store and got a cage, a water bottle and some food for now.  I'll just put newspapers in the cage for now.  I forgot the wood chips unfortunately.  He's really cute though, huh?  And big!
> 
> View attachment 31614
> 
> View attachment 31614 View attachment 31615
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THAT is one cute bunny, hope he's found a forever home with someone a caring as you!
Click to expand...


Thank you.  That is so kind.    Yup, I guess I'm keeping the bunny!  Lol!


----------



## ChrisL

I have an update on the bunny (I just call him "bunny" Lol).  He actually came out of his shell last night and began to explore the house.  Of course, I had to watch him like a hawk to make sure he didn't chew on any wires.  He ran around a bit too.  Cute!    He's starting to feel more comfortable around me and being in my house.


----------



## Vigilante

A tiny kitten was found on the side of the road injured by a moving car, but the little one bounced back after being rescued by kind people who wouldn’t give up on her.
“On the road I saw (the kitty’s) huge eyes from the side of the road… no question of us not stopping, and despite the bloody nose and broken leg, she bounced back almost immediately and joined our little zoo like she’d been born into it,” said lvacqua via reddit.
They named her Chamberlain. “Definitely not a girls name but we were on our way home from a weekend trip to Gettysburg visiting the Joshua Lawrence Chamberlain memorial. He survived multiple battle wounds and went on to run a university and the state of Maine for a while. We figured that if any name was fitting for the little one who beat all the odds, Chamberlain was it,” she added.
When they found her, she was injured lying on the side of the road. “on the road I saw… her huge eyes from the side of the road… no question of us not stopping.”



Four weeks after they found her. She bounced back. “Despite the bloody nose and broken leg, she bounced back almost immediately and joined our little zoo like she’d been born into it.”



Snuggling with her little human friend.



Lexi the St. Bernard took her under his arms.



Cricket the dog is showering her with love.





Feeling loved and comfortable in her new home.


----------



## Vigilante

After all the exploring kitty did with his human friend, he was pretty hungry.
“I was just babysitting for a little bit! This was at my mom’s office and her coworker fosters kittens. She was telling me how she had to get up in the middle of the night, just to feed these little guys when they were only days old (six weeks in the picture I posted),” said EdgarAlanPwnd of reddit.
Little foster kitty exploring the office with his human friend.





 “After all the exploring him and I did, he was pretty hungry! He knocked back the whole thing!”


----------



## Vigilante

This tiny baby kitten was found in a parking lot along with his three siblings. Ari and Miu, two sisters, spotted the kittens and knew right away that they had to save them. “We couldn’t leave them on their own, so we decided to rescue them. The first thing they needed was food because they hadn’t eaten for a long time,” they said.
Three of the kittens survived, but this tabby kitten whom they named Arang had a bit of a fight with his health. “Arang was diagnosed with a birth defect. Although he is having difficulty, we hope he can have a healthy life and stay with us for a long time,” they added.
With a lot of love and care, Arang is getting stronger everyday.
Little tabby baby Arang was found in a parking lot…



…along with his siblings.



The two sisters that found him took him in and gave him food, warmth and a lot of love.



Arang was very tiny. Though born with a birth detect, he’s never given up hope.



He got better everyday. A little fighter!



Arang is giving his human mom some love nibbles.



Happy to have a forever home.



“Thank you for saving me.”


----------



## Vigilante

“This little kitten is a fighter, and had already used two of her nine cat lives when she came to us, hence the name Seven. She was born with a condition called Cerebellar Hypoplasia, which is caused when the mama kitty gets infected with a virus while pregnant. Seven and her Mama were living as strays in deplorable conditions, and she was the only kitten in her litter to survive the first few weeks. Around 6 weeks of age, her mama kitty tried to relocate Seven to higher grounds, and unfortunately Seven lost her balance and took a wild tumble off the roof of a good samaritan. She was taken to the nearest vet, who immediately fell in love with her and wanted to help.
In fact, she has no idea she’s any different! She is able to eat, drink, and play like a normal kitty. She has a normal lifespan and requires no special medical care. Despite having a lot of balance issues, she has never missed the litterbox once. She is a very special kitty and deserves a second chance at life.”


----------



## Vigilante

A Maine Coon cat Thula and a girl with autism share a special bond. Thula has become her faithful best friend and helps her live her life more fully.
Iris Grace Halmshaw, a 4-year-old girl from the UK has been struggling with communication, expressing affection and social interaction. Her parents introduced Thula the cat back in Febuary, 2014, the little furry friend has brought sunshine into her life since.
“She has been at Iris’s side since she arrived and slept in her arms during her first night here. A true Maine Coon, affectionate, loving and intelligent. It seemed like they were old friends as I watched them on the sofa. We have named her Thula after one of Iris’s favourite African lullabies called ‘Thula, Thula’ meaning Peace and Tranquillity in Zulu,” said Arabella Carter-Johnson.
“The morning routine is changing, Iris once slow to stir and difficult to get going before 9am has now got springs in her feet. Waking up with her new friend beside her spreads a wide smile and I hear her say ‘more’ as she walks following her to the stairs.”
“Thula’s constant presence and gentle nature is having a remarkable effect upon Iris who is nonverbal most of the time, I am hearing more words, she is instructing Thula on how she wants her to be.”
“She has become her best friend helping her in ways I could only imagine. She helps me settle her at night, wake her in the morning, with bath time, hair brushing…you name it Thula will find a way to help Iris through whatever problem she is going through, it’s incredible.”



She chats with Thula about everything. They are inseparable.



Thula encourages Iris to read her a story while playing.



They love playing and being creative together.



Iris loves to paint, and Thula is her assistant, sitting quietly while watching her work.



“Iris and Thula had a relaxed morning together, I managed to fit in some counting and speech therapy and it worked really well, I would say ‘How many ears has Thula got ?’ she would point and say ‘one, two’ the same for paws, ‘one, two, three, four’ and so on. I even got her to shake paws, Iris has never wanted to shake peoples hands,” said Arabella.



They share a daily after-lunch nap on the couch, peaceful purring…



Iris and Thula share a special friendship, Thula giving undeniable love and loyalty to her best friend and Iris loving her back just the same.


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> She chats with Thula about everything. They are inseparable.



Precious!


----------



## Vigilante

Officer J. Huggins saved a little sick kitten without a home. He picked up the tiny calico and brought her to a shelter to get medical attention. After learning that many cats from the shelter are in need of foster homes, he decided to take the kitten home so that she could get the best care and thrive.
Front Street Animal Shelter wrote: “Officer Huggins responded to a call for a sick kitten that had been abandoned in South Sacramento. After finally locating the kitten he rushed her to our veterinary team to be evaluated. She was safe at the shelter, but Officer Huggins knew she would thrive in a foster home. Knowing we have lots of kittens needing foster, Officer Huggins opted to take the baby home! Life is good on Front Street thanks to our humane officers.”


----------



## ChrisL

An update on my rabbit.  I haven't a lot of money, but I have to call around today and try to find either a vet or a groomer to shave the rabbit's backside.  I've given him baths and brushed him, but I cannot get the mats out of his fur .  They are SO bad.  I cut out many of them with the scissors (carefully), but on his whole back side and belly, they are just too bad.  I'm obviously not a pet groomer, so I don't really have the correct tools either.  I just used an old hair brush and scissors.  

Anyway, he already seems so much more happy (and looks a lot better), now that I got rid of some of the bigger ugly areas of matted fur.  He was running around last night and jumping and kicking his feet up (I imagine that's how he plays - LOL).  

Maybe someone has some advice on how to get rid of matted fur?  I had to stop brushing for now because I don't want to irritate or cut his skin.


----------



## Vigilante

ChrisL said:


> An update on my rabbit.  I haven't a lot of money, but I have to call around today and try to find either a vet or a groomer to shave the rabbit's backside.  I've given him baths and brushed him, but I cannot get the mats out of his fur .  They are SO bad.  I cut out many of them with the scissors (carefully), but on his whole back side and belly, they are just too bad.  I'm obviously not a pet groomer, so I don't really have the correct tools either.  I just used an old hair brush and scissors.
> 
> Anyway, he already seems so much more happy (and looks a lot better), now that I got rid of some of the bigger ugly areas of matted fur.  He was running around last night and jumping and kicking his feet up (I imagine that's how he plays - LOL).
> 
> Maybe someone has some advice on how to get rid of matted fur?  I had to stop brushing for now because I don't want to irritate or cut his skin.



Just keep working at it, every other day, so he doesn't get sore or afraid of what your doing. I do it to some feral long haired cats, and it's easier to give them treats when you do it, takes their minds off of it.


----------



## Vigilante

Meet Palmer the kitty, who was still a baby when they found him on the street. This is his journey to his forever home.
“In April, I received an email from a woman who was handed a kitten by a young boy in her neighborhood. He got him from a man handing out kittens from a box on the street, and placed him in her palm on Palm Sunday. This is how Palmer got his name,” said Stephanie Seiler of Big City Little Kitty.



“He was only a couple of days old. He weighed 4 ounces, and still had his umbilical cord attached. Tigra (the cat) gave him a thorough examination.”



“Luckily, he latched on to the bottle very quickly, and I don’t think I’ve ever had a kitten who ate as well as he did. He took his food seriously (and I think he still does).”



” I kept him full, clean,”



“burped, and snuggled.”



“He was a happy little guy!”



“This is the day he found his toes!”



“He spent a lot of time at my office, and my coworkers co-fostered him! When I had to be in class, they all stepped up to feed him and snuggle him! Here he is in his kitten sling with auntie Billie.”



Ready for his new home.



“Palmer is living happily ever after in his furrever home, with his mama who reached out to me for help when he was placed in her palm.”


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> An update on my rabbit.  I haven't a lot of money, but I have to call around today and try to find either a vet or a groomer to shave the rabbit's backside.  I've given him baths and brushed him, but I cannot get the mats out of his fur .  They are SO bad.  I cut out many of them with the scissors (carefully), but on his whole back side and belly, they are just too bad.  I'm obviously not a pet groomer, so I don't really have the correct tools either.  I just used an old hair brush and scissors.
> 
> Anyway, he already seems so much more happy (and looks a lot better), now that I got rid of some of the bigger ugly areas of matted fur.  He was running around last night and jumping and kicking his feet up (I imagine that's how he plays - LOL).
> 
> Maybe someone has some advice on how to get rid of matted fur?  I had to stop brushing for now because I don't want to irritate or cut his skin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just keep working at it, every other day, so he doesn't get sore or afraid of what your doing. I do it to some feral long haired cats, and it's easier to give them treats when you do it, takes their minds off of it.
Click to expand...


Thanks.  I've been doing that, and I find that, although it takes longer, it works better to use my fingernails to break up the mats close to his skin and then comb them out.  I called a couple of groomers over the weekend, but they only do cats and dogs.


----------



## Vigilante

ChrisL said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> An update on my rabbit.  I haven't a lot of money, but I have to call around today and try to find either a vet or a groomer to shave the rabbit's backside.  I've given him baths and brushed him, but I cannot get the mats out of his fur .  They are SO bad.  I cut out many of them with the scissors (carefully), but on his whole back side and belly, they are just too bad.  I'm obviously not a pet groomer, so I don't really have the correct tools either.  I just used an old hair brush and scissors.
> 
> Anyway, he already seems so much more happy (and looks a lot better), now that I got rid of some of the bigger ugly areas of matted fur.  He was running around last night and jumping and kicking his feet up (I imagine that's how he plays - LOL).
> 
> Maybe someone has some advice on how to get rid of matted fur?  I had to stop brushing for now because I don't want to irritate or cut his skin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just keep working at it, every other day, so he doesn't get sore or afraid of what your doing. I do it to some feral long haired cats, and it's easier to give them treats when you do it, takes their minds off of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks.  I've been doing that, and I find that, although it takes longer, it works better to use my fingernails to break up the mats close to his skin and then comb them out.  I called a couple of groomers over the weekend, but they only do cats and dogs.
Click to expand...


AS the saying goes....You're doing it right!


----------



## Vigilante

Their new rescue kitty is having a cuddle session with his new human dad who just came home after serving in the military.
“My brother came home from the navy last month and we adopted Romeo almost two weeks ago from my extremely neglectful neighbors. Both are happy to be home,” said the sister via reddit. “I think [Romeo] has become quite attached!”
Their new rescue kitty is cuddling with his new human dad who just came home from the navy.



“Both are happy to be home.”


----------



## Vigilante

An adventurous cat named Honey Bee was rescued in Fiji and found her way to her new home in America. She can’t see, but that does not stop her from exploring. Now she’s got her human companions to explore with.
“Honey Bee has a lot of surprising qualities, and one of them is that she’s from Fiji,” Sabrina wrote via Facebook. “I met her at Animals Fiji, where I volunteered for three days at the beginning of a vacation. Honey Bee was so funny and affectionate that I had to bring her home. Animals Fiji is a great little shelter and nonprofit vet clinic that takes care of the animals of that country, and is one of the best places I’ve volunteered internationally.”
A question about Honey Bee: “Without eyes, how do you know if she’s awake?” “Her ears are alert and moving around, tracking sounds just like a cat with eyes would watch things. You can tell when she’s paying attention by her body language,” Sabrina said.
“Honey Bee believes in celebrating the simple pleasures in life, like a summer day spent listening at the window.”
Meet Honey Bee. She was rescued from Fiji and found her way to her new home in America. She began her new adventurous life exploring with her humans through her amazing senses.



Watch Honey Bee as she goes hiking with her human best friends.
Honey Bee arrived in her new home in America. “She fell asleep in my lap soon after arriving in Seattle, and has been purring ever since. It wasn’t a fun journey, but Honey Bee now has an awesome life with excellent care, exciting adventures, and a lot of friends and snuggles,” Sabrina wrote.



Honey Bee’s best friend is Tavo. “Honey Bee loved him right away and now they’re napping buddies.”



As a rescue kitty herself, Honey Bee has a special spot for kitties like her. This is her saying goodbye to their blind foster kittens as they left for the Seattle Humane Society, waiting for their forever homes.



“People say they love dogs because you can take them hiking. Honey Bee loves hiking, too!”



“Honey Bee, proudly reveling in the first cat ascent of a boulder near Mason Lake in WA.”


----------



## Vigilante

Meet Sol the ginger kitty. He was found under the deck meowing for help. They gave him a home and a friend who is also a ginger cat.
Sol was born in the wild. “When we found him on June 21 he was under our deck, half-starved, crying, flea-infested and pitiful. Just one lone kitten? Where was his mother, his siblings? How did he get under our deck, all alone? We’ll never know,” the family said. “We immediately decided to clean him up and keep him.”
“His first couple weeks were rough. We had to keep him quarantined. He had a URI of some sort, and he was semi-feral.
Our one-year old cat Boots was a little standoff-ish at first, but Sol kept following him around.” Sol slowly came out of his shell with help from Boots. The two became best friends.
Meet Sol, the little ginger, who was found under the deck. They cleaned him up and welcomed the little one to his new home.



Sol slowly came out of his shell and was nursed back to health. This is him snuggling with his rescuer.



Sol met another ginger cat named Boots. “Boots wasn’t Sol’s biggest fan at first, but Sol grew on him.”



“Wouldn’t take no for an answer.”



“Soon it became weird to see one without the other”



“Now it is true love.”


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> An adventurous cat named Honey Bee was rescued in Fiji and found her way to her new home in America. She can’t see, but that does not stop her from exploring. Now she’s got her human companions to explore with.
> “Honey Bee has a lot of surprising qualities, and one of them is that she’s from Fiji,” Sabrina wrote via Facebook. “I met her at Animals Fiji, where I volunteered for three days at the beginning of a vacation. Honey Bee was so funny and affectionate that I had to bring her home. Animals Fiji is a great little shelter and nonprofit vet clinic that takes care of the animals of that country, and is one of the best places I’ve volunteered internationally.”
> A question about Honey Bee: “Without eyes, how do you know if she’s awake?” “Her ears are alert and moving around, tracking sounds just like a cat with eyes would watch things. You can tell when she’s paying attention by her body language,” Sabrina said.
> “Honey Bee believes in celebrating the simple pleasures in life, like a summer day spent listening at the window.”
> Meet Honey Bee. She was rescued from Fiji and found her way to her new home in America. She began her new adventurous life exploring with her humans through her amazing senses.
> 
> 
> 
> Watch Honey Bee as she goes hiking with her human best friends.
> Honey Bee arrived in her new home in America. “She fell asleep in my lap soon after arriving in Seattle, and has been purring ever since. It wasn’t a fun journey, but Honey Bee now has an awesome life with excellent care, exciting adventures, and a lot of friends and snuggles,” Sabrina wrote.
> 
> 
> 
> Honey Bee’s best friend is Tavo. “Honey Bee loved him right away and now they’re napping buddies.”
> 
> 
> 
> As a rescue kitty herself, Honey Bee has a special spot for kitties like her. This is her saying goodbye to their blind foster kittens as they left for the Seattle Humane Society, waiting for their forever homes.
> 
> 
> 
> “People say they love dogs because you can take them hiking. Honey Bee loves hiking, too!”
> 
> 
> 
> “Honey Bee, proudly reveling in the first cat ascent of a boulder near Mason Lake in WA.”



How sad.  I wonder what happened to her eyes?


----------



## Vigilante

Only one out of every 3,000 calico cats is male, and this little foster kitten is one of them. Meet String!
String came to Southern Pines Animal Shelter (in Southern Mississippi) through animal control. “He was a little too small, when he arrived, to thrive and stay healthy in the shelter environment, so he was sent into foster in one of our wonderful foster homes,” Southern Pines said.
“Female cats have two X chromosomes, while male cats have an X and a Y chromosome. For a cat to be a calico or tortoiseshell, the animal must have two X chromosomes, which means the kitty is going to be female the vast majority of the time. When the calico pattern exists in a male, it’s because the cat has three sex chromosomes: two X, one Y (male),” DR. Marty Becker wrote via VetStreet. “And if both X chromosomes carry the calico blueprint, you’re looking at one rare cat: a male calico.”
“String is doing really well in his foster home, and enjoying life as a spoiled kitten. When he is old enough and heavy enough, he will be ready for adoption,” Southern Pines added.
Only one out of every 3,000 calico cats is male and this little foster kitten is one of them. Meet String!



String is enjoying life as a spoiled kitten in his foster home.



This summer alone Southern Pines has saved more than 1400 lives.


----------



## Vigilante

A tiny rescue ginger kitten Robin was adopted by a Husky, who became the big brother he never had. This is the beautiful story of Robin and Nikko.
“Nikko (the Husky) stayed like this the whole first night I had Robin,” said the human dad via imgur.



He never left his little kitten out of his sight.



 The two became inseparable.



Robin the kitten now has a forever home, a big protective Husky brother and a human dad to snuggle with.


----------



## Vigilante

Meet Janus, the two toned Chimera calico kitten who will steal your heart.
Janus, 6 days old, eyes still closed.



Oh that face! Who could possibly say no?



Janus meowing for attention.



Little Janus lost in a pile of kitten feets



Where is Janus?



Where’s Janus now?



Ready for forever home.



According to the foster parents, Janus and her furry family all have found their forever homes.


----------



## Vigilante

A tiny spotted baby kitten was found curled alone on the sidewalk by a good Samaritan. “The woman gently scooped the kitten in her hands and rushed it to a veterinarian who fed him and found out that this little spotted kitten, who looked like a panda bear, was only one-week-old,” said Helen Woodward Animal Center.
The kitten was still a baby and needed round-the-clock care, so the woman called Helen Woodward Animal Center for help. The next day, she drove the kitten to the center. “Due to his special spots, we named him ‘Panda!'”
“Panda is now safely with an experienced foster volunteer who is keeping him fed and warm. Plus, Panda has a new ‘big brother’ to help keep watch! Meet Shadow, the foster’s dog, and he is very serious about making sure this kitten is safe and happy,” Helen Woodward added.

Meet Panda, a tiny baby kitten found curled alone on the sidewalk.



The day Panda arrived in Helen Woodward Animal Shelter.



They found him a nice foster home and a ‘big brother’ who is very serious about making sure this kitten is safe and happy.



Shadow the foster’s dog loves his little Panda.



They are feeding the little one every 2-3 hours.


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> Meet Panda, a tiny baby kitten found curled alone on the sidewalk.



Lol!  So cute!  I've never seen markings like that.


----------



## Vigilante

It took a kind young man three days to finally rescue an orphan kitten from a construction site. The kitten sat on his shoulder and gave him a lot of headbutts.
“Heard her for two days on site meowing incessantly. Finally found her day 3, in the morning,” kitten’s rescuer wrote via imgur.
Meet Annie!
After he found the kitten from the construction site, she was all headbutts from the get-go.



This is where she was first seen.



She kept meowing until she got some water and head rubs.



Then she fell asleep in her rescuer’s lap in his work truck. “She slept the entire 3 hour drive home.”



He gave the little one food and introduced her to the other cats he rescued/adopted. “Got her home and fed, the other cats took to her right away.”



“Almost two weeks, several baths, flea removal, and a trip to the vet later… She’s queen of the couch.”


----------



## Vigilante

Meet Kairi, a tiny survivor, who was found on the road just hours after she was born. “She’s almost four weeks old now. My husband and I found her crawling across the road a few hours after she was born. She had her umbilical cord and placenta still attached,” said Rachel via reddit.
They took the tiny baby home and gave her food, a warm place to nap and plenty of love. “She sleeps in a rubbermaid tub next to me and gets fed every 2-3 hours,” she said. “I haven’t gotten much sleep in a while, but she’s so worth it.”
“We decided not to name her until she opened her eyes in case she didn’t make it. Her name is Kairi!”
“I’m crazy in love with her and she’s been doing great!”
Meet Kairi, a tiny survivor, who was found on the road just hours after she was born. They gave her a lot of food, a warm place to nap, and a little buddy to snuggle with.



She was fed 2-3 hours round-the-clock. “I haven’t gotten much sleep in a while, but she’s so worth it,” Rachel said.



 Snuggling with mom.



Finally her eyes opened.



Seeing the world for the first time.


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> Meet Kairi, a tiny survivor, who was found on the road just hours after she was born. “She’s almost four weeks old now. My husband and I found her crawling across the road a few hours after she was born. She had her umbilical cord and placenta still attached,” said Rachel via reddit.
> They took the tiny baby home and gave her food, a warm place to nap and plenty of love. “She sleeps in a rubbermaid tub next to me and gets fed every 2-3 hours,” she said. “I haven’t gotten much sleep in a while, but she’s so worth it.”
> “We decided not to name her until she opened her eyes in case she didn’t make it. Her name is Kairi!”
> “I’m crazy in love with her and she’s been doing great!”
> Meet Kairi, a tiny survivor, who was found on the road just hours after she was born. They gave her a lot of food, a warm place to nap, and a little buddy to snuggle with.
> 
> 
> 
> She was fed 2-3 hours round-the-clock. “I haven’t gotten much sleep in a while, but she’s so worth it,” Rachel said.
> 
> 
> 
> Snuggling with mom.
> 
> 
> 
> Finally her eyes opened.
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing the world for the first time.



OMG, what a tiny cute little kitty!


----------



## Vigilante

“I was working at a vegetarian restaurant downtown. A customer came in and told us there were some baby kittens in the parking lot (really, it was just a dirt lot next to the restaurant),” said Adriana via reddit. “Our manage went and put them in a box behind the restaurant. It used to be a house, so they were in a fenced in, grassy area.
No one could take this last little guy, so I did despite knowing that my family wouldn’t be happy.”
When she was told that the kitten might not survive, Adriana didn’t give up hope. “When I took him to the vet they told me that he was two weeks old and likely wouldn’t live. Not because he was ill, but because he was so young, and I don’t think the vet had confidence in me. I had to fee him every 4 hours, and make him poop/pee in the first few weeks but he is super healthy and happy now. He constantly want to be held, and likes to sit on my shoulder when I’m up. His name is Oatmeal,” she added.
Oatmeal became very affectionate with Adriana. “We bottle fed him and he didn’t really know his mom.” Adriana became the kitten’s surrogate mom.
“I’m so glad to have him! Even though my family initially didn’t want him, they really wouldn’t be happy without him, now,” she said.
Meet Oatmeal. He was found in a parking lot outside a vegetarian restaurant. “No one could take this last little guy, so I did despite knowing that my family wouldn’t be happy,” said Adriana.



Curious Oatmeal checking out things at his new home.



“I saved a kitten from the parking lot at work. He’s become the most loving pet I’ve ever had,” she said.


----------



## Vigilante

A tiny calico kitten who was rescued with an injured leg was adopted by a US army veteran who became disabled in combat.
Sophia (formerly Sprinkles) came to San Diego Humane Society with a severely injured leg. “We believe her umbilical cord wrapped around her rear leg and cut off her circulation,” the shelter said.
Karolyn Smith, a US army veteran who was injured in combat, was looking to adopt a cat. When she came to the shelter, she saw Sophia, it was love at first sight.

Sophia the kitten who was rescued with an injured leg was adopted by a US army veteran Karolyn who became disabled in combat.



Sprinkles moves around just fine in spite of her cast.



She made a friend Leo (formerly Leprechaun). They became inseparable.



Karolyn met the two kittens. It was love at first sight. She ended up taking both home.




Sophia the special kitty loves her new mom.



“I came to the shelter to save a cat, but she really saved me,” said Karolyn.


----------



## Vigilante

These three tiny kittens may be a little clumsy and wobbly, but they are so happy and can’t wait for their forever homes.
*[Scroll down for videos]*
“As soon as we brought them home, we knew there was something special about Groot, Gamora, and Nova. From their stubby little tails to their “drunken sailor” walks, they were quick to steal our hearts,” said Jennifer MacMillan of Vancouver Orphan Kitten Rescue Association (VOKRA).



“The kittens and their momma were left at a local pet store. A kind man named Bob brought the family home to care for, but then when the kittens were about 5 weeks old their momma cat became ill and stopped nursing the babies. Since VOKRA has so many excellent bottle feeders, the kittens came to us to be bottle fed! They quickly put on weight, developing the cutest little tummies. Once they were feeling better, they started exploring their new digs and haven’t looked back since,” she added.



“There are several conditions that can cause kittens to have the “wobblies”. Cerebellar hypoplasia occurs when the momma cat is ill during pregnancy and the development of the kitten’s cerebellum is affected leading to balance and coordination issues. Spina bifida (associated with manx kitties) affects the development of the spine and spinal cord, often causing hind end weakness. They are non-degenerative conditions, so their condition won’t deteriorate, and most cats get stronger and learn to compensate for their weaknesses as they get older.”



These kitties are such spunky little ones with a love for life. “Despite their mobility issues they get where they want to go – they were even some of my quickest fosters when it came to learning how to use the litter box! The next step was getting them to eat on their own.”



They invented a method to help the kitties eat. “At first they were very skeptical about eating off of a plate and insisted on being hand fed. One morning I was sitting with the kittens feeding them one at a time – and if you’ve ever heard a hungry kitten you’ll know they aren’t too patient about waiting their turn – and I knew that I had to come up with a way for them to eat all at once. I saw the empty cat food boxes sitting on the floor and decided to put them to good use as ‘dining tables’.”


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> These three tiny kittens may be a little clumsy and wobbly, but they are so happy and can’t wait for their forever homes.
> *[Scroll down for videos]*
> “As soon as we brought them home, we knew there was something special about Groot, Gamora, and Nova. From their stubby little tails to their “drunken sailor” walks, they were quick to steal our hearts,” said Jennifer MacMillan of Vancouver Orphan Kitten Rescue Association (VOKRA).
> 
> 
> 
> “The kittens and their momma were left at a local pet store. A kind man named Bob brought the family home to care for, but then when the kittens were about 5 weeks old their momma cat became ill and stopped nursing the babies. Since VOKRA has so many excellent bottle feeders, the kittens came to us to be bottle fed! They quickly put on weight, developing the cutest little tummies. Once they were feeling better, they started exploring their new digs and haven’t looked back since,” she added.
> 
> 
> 
> “There are several conditions that can cause kittens to have the “wobblies”. Cerebellar hypoplasia occurs when the momma cat is ill during pregnancy and the development of the kitten’s cerebellum is affected leading to balance and coordination issues. Spina bifida (associated with manx kitties) affects the development of the spine and spinal cord, often causing hind end weakness. They are non-degenerative conditions, so their condition won’t deteriorate, and most cats get stronger and learn to compensate for their weaknesses as they get older.”
> 
> 
> 
> These kitties are such spunky little ones with a love for life. “Despite their mobility issues they get where they want to go – they were even some of my quickest fosters when it came to learning how to use the litter box! The next step was getting them to eat on their own.”
> 
> 
> 
> They invented a method to help the kitties eat. “At first they were very skeptical about eating off of a plate and insisted on being hand fed. One morning I was sitting with the kittens feeding them one at a time – and if you’ve ever heard a hungry kitten you’ll know they aren’t too patient about waiting their turn – and I knew that I had to come up with a way for them to eat all at once. I saw the empty cat food boxes sitting on the floor and decided to put them to good use as ‘dining tables’.”



Glad to hear their condition is not progressive or fatal.


----------



## Vigilante

A farm cat mama adopted a big kitten who needed some mother’s love. How adorable is that!


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> A farm cat mama adopted a big kitten who needed some mother’s love. How adorable is that!



So adorable!


----------



## Vigilante

“About a year ago we adopted little Monty from an animal shelter. The previous owner had too many cats and were forced to put some of them up for adoption, one of them being Monty. We were already housing two cats, Mikkel the three-legged cat and Malle the gentle giant,” said Mikala and Michael via Facebook.
“The first time we met Monty, there was no doubt in our minds that he was to come live with us. His special appearance makes him look so incredibly cute, but his personality, he showed from the very beginning, is rare as a diamond! Monty shared a room with some of the other cats from the animal shelter and even though a few of them acted a little aggressive and lashed out at him, Monty continued to lay calm and quiet, uneager to pick a fight.”
Meet Monty. He’s a little special.



“Monty was born without a nasal bridge (the bone in the nose) which affects him now and then and makes him sneeze a bit.”



“He loves lying on your lap and at night he’ll keep you company, not leaving you side until you wake up, but favorite place to cuddle is by far in the arms of (his dad) Michael.”



“Monty is almost never afraid, he even loves being at the vet, a brave little fella.”



“Is that for me?”



Monty is happy for the comfy bed.



“I want attention meow!”



“When it comes to love, nothing reaches the love he’s got for Malle and Mikkel!”



“We wish for Monty to be an ambassador for ‘crooked’ cat or cats that may not look perfect in everyone’s eyes!”



“We also want to raise attention to the fact that looking different doesn’t mean you can’t be fantastic.”



“And we believe that our sweet little Monty is a perfect example to just that and in every way is: FANTASTIC!”


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> “About a year ago we adopted little Monty from an animal shelter. The previous owner had too many cats and were forced to put some of them up for adoption, one of them being Monty. We were already housing two cats, Mikkel the three-legged cat and Malle the gentle giant,” said Mikala and Michael via Facebook.
> “The first time we met Monty, there was no doubt in our minds that he was to come live with us. His special appearance makes him look so incredibly cute, but his personality, he showed from the very beginning, is rare as a diamond! Monty shared a room with some of the other cats from the animal shelter and even though a few of them acted a little aggressive and lashed out at him, Monty continued to lay calm and quiet, uneager to pick a fight.”
> Meet Monty. He’s a little special.
> 
> 
> 
> “Monty was born without a nasal bridge (the bone in the nose) which affects him now and then and makes him sneeze a bit.”
> 
> 
> 
> “He loves lying on your lap and at night he’ll keep you company, not leaving you side until you wake up, but favorite place to cuddle is by far in the arms of (his dad) Michael.”
> 
> 
> 
> “Monty is almost never afraid, he even loves being at the vet, a brave little fella.”
> 
> 
> 
> “Is that for me?”
> 
> 
> 
> Monty is happy for the comfy bed.
> 
> 
> 
> “I want attention meow!”
> 
> 
> 
> “When it comes to love, nothing reaches the love he’s got for Malle and Mikkel!”
> 
> 
> 
> “We wish for Monty to be an ambassador for ‘crooked’ cat or cats that may not look perfect in everyone’s eyes!”
> 
> 
> 
> “We also want to raise attention to the fact that looking different doesn’t mean you can’t be fantastic.”
> 
> 
> 
> “And we believe that our sweet little Monty is a perfect example to just that and in every way is: FANTASTIC!”



That is so sweet.  He looks like the sweetest kitty.


----------



## Vigilante

This is the face that Lorene saw when she met the little orphan kitten named Trixie at the shelter, waiting for a foster home.
“About a week ago someone is Osler found a kitten who was abandoned by her mother. The kitten was about two weeks old. I was at the SPCA and wasn’t really intending to foster because we still have Paige (another rescue cat they care for) in the basement,” said Lorene of Saskatoon SPCA.
But when she saw those eyes looking at her…. “And now we have Trixie in a large enclosure upstairs!”



“Shelter staff had hoped she was old enough to eat solid food, but that just gave her the runs. After some kitten milk replacer her problems cleared up, but it was definitely bath time,” Lorene added.



“So far Trixie’s life has mostly been eat, burp, sleep. We’ve very recently added some playtime in there after eating, because she’s getting more active.”



Trixie is getting a lot of love and cuddles from her foster mom.  “We have a little pillow that contains a sound chip that makes a heartbeat sound, and that seems to keep her from getting lonely.”


----------



## Vigilante

When a rescue ginger kitten, who desperately needed friends, was introduced to a litter of kittens, he became the happiest kitty he could be.
“PW was a singleton who’d been at the shelter for a few weeks, and desperately needed to be around other kittens his own age,” said Robyn Anderson via Love and Hisses. “Ralph, Trader Joe, Von and Winn Dixie were a litter born at a vet’s office, and were about a week younger than PW.”
Robyn knew they would make the perfect siblings for PW.
PW was found at a grocery store. “PW came to us prenamed – so named because he was found at a Piggly Wiggly – and so we went with grocery store names as our naming theme,” Robyn added.
Now PW can’t get enough of playtime with his new fur friends. “They’re sweet, friendly, extremely playful kittens, and after some initial hissiness between PW and the other four, they get along great and play together like crazy.”
Meet PW, a tiny ginger kitten found at a grocery store (Piggly Wiggly). He was at the shelter for a few weeks, desperately needed friends.



Robyn, the fosterer, picked up the little guy and introduced him to a litter of foster kittens. PW became the happiest kitty he could be.



“Excuse me! Can you play with me?”



“Can you play with me now?”



“Surprise!”



“Don’t go! Let’s play!”



Food time between play times.



“Yay! You are playing with me!”



“I love you!”


----------



## Vigilante

Marco the little kitten was only half the size of his siblings when he was found. It’s amazing how far he’s come.
“Marco was rescued by Annie, of Kitty Loft. He was 1 of 5 kittens nursing from a mama who had a broken leg and only weighed 4 lbs. Needless to say, their mom was not providing her FIVE kittens with the nutrients they desperately needed, so the kittens had a rough start. 2 did not make it, 2 did very well and Marco was in bad shape. He was half the size (14 oz) of his sisters (30 oz) and not eating at all,” said Stephanie from Big City Little Kitty. “I asked if I could take him for a bit as I can take him to work and provide round the clock care, syringe feeding and a close eye. It worked!”
“Here he is at my office with his napkin bib on for a syringe feeding, one of his most famous photos”



“Marco was soon eating on his own and thriving! He quickly mastered the art of snuggling and his cuteness level was through the roof!”



“Marco’s a mush! He is content to lay on someone’s lap ALL day!”



He’s a lovebug.



Marco “The Mush” has a forever home, with a mama and a papa and a big sis!



“I first met Marco when he was about 10 oz! (His new) mom says he is doing great, his official name is still Marco, but he’s mostly called Little Guy. And he still has that awesome bushy tail! “


----------



## Vigilante

A taxi driver stopped in traffic to rescue a kitten stuck in the middle of highway. When Bill Cannon, co-owner of Beech Street Taxi, was driving home, he saw a little ginger kitten stuck in traffic on the Van Wyck Expressway in Queens.
“I was going by slow enough that I could hear it crying,” he said to WCBS 880’s Ginny Kosola
“I stopped and jumped out and grabbed it and put it in the car. It was ready to jump into traffic when I jumped out of the car.”
He called his wife, Renee, before bringing the kitten home. “I said, ‘You’re either going to love me or you’re going to hate me,” he said.
When he got home with the kitten, they all fell in love. “I’m not allowed to give it away.”
The kitten hid under the dashboard from the passenger seat. It took them about two hours, some cat food and removing part of the dashboard to get the kitty out of the car according to Kosola.
They named the kitten Autumn and took him to the vet for a checkup. “The cat’s nose was bloody and we washed that up and it seems OK,” Cannon said. “(Autumn’s) just kind of limping around a little bit.”

A cabbie stopped in traffic to save a kitten in busy highway.



He brought the kitten home and gave him a new home. The family fell in love with the little one.



They named the kitty Autumn. He’s now feeling happy and comfortable.


----------



## Vigilante

This is how a tiny little kitten turns into a majestic fluffy Norwegian Forest cat.

















Simply Majestic!


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> This is how a tiny little kitten turns into a majestic fluffy Norwegian Forest cat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simply Majestic!



What a gorgeous kitty!


----------



## Vigilante

A tiny ginger kitten was rescued from a vehicle’s wheel well at a Canadian oil refinery by the workers there. “She was found in a wheel well of a vehicle at work this morning, hiding from a hungry fox,” said an employee via reddit.
“For several weeks lately a fox has been showing up at night in the parking lot and some of the workers have been feeding it scraps of food. Anyway, a worker reported that they could hear a cat in the parking lot and thought it might have been locked in someone’s car. My co-worker went to investigate and found the poor little kitten up in the wheel well; the fox was nearby looking for hand-outs so we assumed that the kitten was cornered and crying for help…”
“She found an awesome home with a lady that works on our site,” he added. “Her new owner left work at noon and the first stop was the vets office…She’s an animal lover and wants to be sure that it’s not chipped and that she’s healthy.”
A tiny ginger kitten was spotted by the workers at an oil refinery in Canada.



“My co-worker went to investigate and found the poor little kitten up in the wheel well.”



This is kitty clinging to her new mama.


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> A tiny ginger kitten was rescued from a vehicle’s wheel well at a Canadian oil refinery by the workers there. “She was found in a wheel well of a vehicle at work this morning, hiding from a hungry fox,” said an employee via reddit.
> “For several weeks lately a fox has been showing up at night in the parking lot and some of the workers have been feeding it scraps of food. Anyway, a worker reported that they could hear a cat in the parking lot and thought it might have been locked in someone’s car. My co-worker went to investigate and found the poor little kitten up in the wheel well; the fox was nearby looking for hand-outs so we assumed that the kitten was cornered and crying for help…”
> “She found an awesome home with a lady that works on our site,” he added. “Her new owner left work at noon and the first stop was the vets office…She’s an animal lover and wants to be sure that it’s not chipped and that she’s healthy.”
> A tiny ginger kitten was spotted by the workers at an oil refinery in Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> “My co-worker went to investigate and found the poor little kitten up in the wheel well.”
> 
> 
> 
> This is kitty clinging to her new mama.



Awww.  I love your kitty rescue stories.  They make me feel so happy.


----------



## Vigilante

TeeNee was only four weeks old when he came to his foster home. He is now eight weeks old. Look what a difference lots of love makes. (via Facebook)
“First day home, widdle bag of bones.”



Cuddling with his foster mom. He was barely hanging on.



Charlie Truble the cat stepped in to help. He became his big brother.



Charlie teaching him to play…



Charlie teaching him to fish…



TeeNee following him around.



8 weeks old. TeeNee waving ‘Hi’ to the camera from his comfy bed. What a difference love makes.


----------



## Vigilante

A tiny feral kitten found herself trapped in a hole on a deck. Three firefighters worked as a team to carefully pull the little furry kitten out to safety.
“I woke up hearing a tiny meowing. I went outside to discover a tiny grey kitten had gotten trapped in a hole on my deck. There is hole though the decking to run electrical cords or whatever. Apparently, she poked her head into the hole and then couldn’t back out,” said Annette Lusk via News 4.
“I called Sparks non-emergency dispatch and the the dispatcher said she would contact Sparks Fire Dept. The extrication took over an hour and included prying up the adjacent deck board and then cutting into the board where ‘Trapper’ (newly named and adopted) was trapped – hence her name. After a trip to the vet, she is shaken up but none the worse for her adventure.”
“Curiosity could have killed this kitten but for the wonderful guys from Fire Station 2. They are from left to right: Fire Apparatus Operator Manny Souza, Firefighter Joe Van Walraven and Captain Sean Holbrook.”



“This little girl somehow got her head caught in an open cable hole in my deck on Tuesday September 2nd. The wonderful firefighters of Sparks Nevada Fire Station 2 spent over an hour to get her out including having to pry up part of my deck in order to safely cut her out.”



“I think she entered this world as a feral kitten but she is now become a member of my home and joined her new ‘fur sisters and a fur brother’ She is ruling the roost, purring nonstop and demanding lap time! (And sometimes she sleeps!)” (via Cuteoverload)



Trapper napping comfortably at her forever loving home.


----------



## Vigilante

Perseus is a rescue kitty who loves his mom very much. “My rescue kitty, Perseus, trying his hardest to get my attention. It worked,” said Perseus’ human mom.
“He was rescued at about 6 weeks by a friend in fall 2009. She found him next to a curb on a rainy day. She watched over him for a few days, then told me about him. I already had my Calico rescued from 2005 at 1 and 1/2, but… I had to have him when I saw him,” she added.
“I’m lucky to have him.”










Source.


----------



## Vigilante

Meet Pippin, a fluffy cat who is happily living his cat life on two legs.
“Pippin was born with radial hypoplasia, a rare disease that twisted the bones in his front legs. When he was born he couldn’t walk, and the vet wasn’t sure if he would survive. With a lot of work and patience Pippin has adapted to living on two legs and is as happy and playful as any other cat,” said Pippin’s human via Instagram.
“A baby photo of little Pip the day I rescued him! That basket helped him sit upright despite his arms and he slept in it until he physically couldn’t fit anymore.”



Baby Pippin finishing his breakfast.



When he was born he couldn’t walk. Against all odds, Pippin learned to walk with his hind legs. Look at him now!



Pippin enjoying this October.



“Is this a painting of me?”



 Pippin standing like a boss!



Pip is as happy and playful as any other cats.



Big stretchhhh!


----------



## Vigilante

This is such a sweet story. A tiny orphan kitten was adopted by two big kitties when he came to his new home.
“This little guy is Milkshake. I rescued him a few short days ago after realizing that his mom had abandoned him. I didn’t think he was going to make it much longer but after a lot of bottle feeding, a nice heated bed and being immediately welcomed by my other (much older) cats, he is now one very happy kitten,” said Ashley B via Instagram.
Meet Milkshake, little rescue kitten. They didn’t know if he would make it, but with a lot of love, he pulled through and started to thrive.



As soon as Milkshake came to his new home, the big kitties in the house took to him and started snuggling with him.



They became his family…



and are very protective of him.



Cuddles.



Inseparable friends.


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> Big stretchhhh!


----------



## Vigilante

Meet Aragorn, a beautiful one-eyed cat who has a permanent wink. He lost an eye but gained a chance to live.
“He was brought to the ER for euthanasia at 3 weeks old after being attacked by a dog with his eye hanging out,” said Aragorn’s human mom via imgur. When she met the little ginger boy, she knew she had to adopt him.
This is Aragorn cuddling with his human mom in his new home.



He loves following her around the house.



Aragorn jumps in the bathtub after his mom showers.



“Are you taking me with you?”



“I only have one eye, but I can see just fine and I am happy and loved.”


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> Meet Aragorn, a beautiful one-eyed cat who has a permanent wink. He lost an eye but gained a chance to live.
> “He was brought to the ER for euthanasia at 3 weeks old after being attacked by a dog with his eye hanging out,” said Aragorn’s human mom via imgur. When she met the little ginger boy, she knew she had to adopt him.
> This is Aragorn cuddling with his human mom in his new home.
> 
> 
> 
> He loves following her around the house.
> 
> 
> 
> Aragorn jumps in the bathtub after his mom showers.
> 
> 
> 
> “Are you taking me with you?”
> 
> 
> 
> “I only have one eye, but I can see just fine and I am happy and loved.”



I would have named him Polyphemus!


----------



## Vigilante

A group of eight kitties were rescued by the Cats Protection Birmingham Adoption Centre in July. When the rescue workers inspected the kitties, they discovered that almost all of them had extra toes on their paws.
“A group of cats was recently abandoned at our Birmingham Adoption Centre. Two female adults were accompanied by six eight-week-old kittens, several of which were showing signs of mild cat flu, plus eye infections. All were seen and treated by a vet and have now been nursed back to health,” via Cats Protection blog.
“The extraordinary thing is that with the exception of two kittens, all the cats have extra toes! They have therefore been dubbed ‘the Polydactyl family’.”
Meet the Polydactyl family!



This little guy has extra digits on his paws.



Normally a cat has 18 toes.



Five on each front paw and four on each hind paw.



The number of toes of a polydactyl cat ranges 22 to 27.



This gives this group of kitties a total of *180 toes*!



That’s a lot of toes and more to love.


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> A group of eight kitties were rescued by the Cats Protection Birmingham Adoption Centre in July. When the rescue workers inspected the kitties, they discovered that almost all of them had extra toes on their paws.
> “A group of cats was recently abandoned at our Birmingham Adoption Centre. Two female adults were accompanied by six eight-week-old kittens, several of which were showing signs of mild cat flu, plus eye infections. All were seen and treated by a vet and have now been nursed back to health,” via Cats Protection blog.
> “The extraordinary thing is that with the exception of two kittens, all the cats have extra toes! They have therefore been dubbed ‘the Polydactyl family’.”
> Meet the Polydactyl family!
> 
> 
> 
> This little guy has extra digits on his paws.
> 
> 
> 
> Normally a cat has 18 toes.
> 
> 
> 
> Five on each front paw and four on each hind paw.
> 
> 
> 
> The number of toes of a polydactyl cat ranges 22 to 27.
> 
> 
> 
> This gives this group of kitties a total of *180 toes*!
> 
> 
> 
> That’s a lot of toes and more to love.



Cool!    I always called that "double-pawed."  I had a couple of cats that had them.  They had thumbs!


----------



## Vigilante

A tabby cat called McLovin’ takes his regular subway train rides with his human Leslie Noel in Toronto, Canada. The two are inseparable. The story of how they found each other explains this incredible bond.
“It’s a bond,” Noel said. “He’s the only thing I have. No, he’s not a pet.” (via Toronto Life)
“He’s my baby, he’s like my child. When I’m crying he licks my tears, when I have bad dreams he wakes me up, I kid you not. He’s a miracle cat. He’s like a fallen angel.”
The two met three years ago when Noel was looking for an apartment. The landlord offered him a room and reassured him not to worry about the smell and the mess in there. “‘It’ll be cleaned up by the time you get in there.’ He unbolts this door and inside was four dead kittens and McLovin’,” he added.
“I said, ‘I’m not going to take this room, I’m going to take this cat,’ and the rest is history. He’s my baby. He was so small, he was so little. I had to bottle feed him every two hours for two weeks straight.”
Before Noel found McLovin’, he was still coping with the passings of his parents. “I prayed to God. I just wanted not to be alone any more,” he said. “What I meant was a girl, but the exact next day I found him. And he’s in my life ever since.”
Leslie Noel and his beloved feline companion McLovin’, the subway cat. (photo: Chris Bateman)



 He found McLovin’ when he was looking for an apartment. He rescued the cat and bottle fed him.



 The two became inseparable. “He’s my baby, he’s like my child. When I’m crying he licks my tears, when I have bad dreams he wakes me up, I kid you not. He’s a miracle cat. He’s like a fallen angel.” (photo: Martin Reis)



 They take regular subway rides together.





“It’s a bond.”


----------



## ChrisL

Here is a sweet kitty rescue story!   









Written by ©*Jamie *(flickr: jcspenny)

My mom and I were actually looking to adopt a new cat when we got Jack. I have a friend who boards her horse at a local riding stable and one of the barn cats gave birth to a kitten. It seemed that spaying didn’t work on the cat, so she gave birth to a single, deformed kitten and was not able to produce milk. Luckily the owners recently had her fixed, so I’m hoping this doesn’t happen again.

Jack (at the time he was known as Stevie Wonder) was born without eyes. He’s very lucky with his timing. He grew up having other kittens to play and socialize with, and was used to people from the moment he was born since there are always kids hanging around the barn. He was a favourite amongst the students at the barn. However, when it came time to find the kittens homes, no one knew where Jack would end up. Although some of the kittens already had homes, the ones they couldn’t find homes for would go to the local vet’s to be put up for adoption. They didn’t want to do that with Jack. There was no doubt any of the “normal” kittens would find homes there, but Jack was special.


That’s when I got an e-mail from my friend. All she asked was “Do you still want one of the kittens? There’s one here with no eyes and no one can take him.” She knows me too well. Without thinking I told her that I did want the kitten. I wouldn’t be able to put him in the barn, but who cares?






"When this picture was taken, Jack was hopping through the grass. I'd call his name and he'd come hopping towards me. He crashed into my camera just after this was taken!" - Jamie

I changed his name from Stevie Wonder because I used to have a cat named Stevie who passed away a couple years ago. I’m a huge fan of old TV shows and thought Jack Tripper was a good name for a kitten who couldn’t see. He has done a few classic “Jack Tripper” moves, too. Although he gets around very well (especially now that he knows the layout of the house) but he sometimes does trip or fall over things.

When we first brought him home Jack stayed mostly in my room. He walked cautiously around, sniffing everything. After about a day he had no issues running around, jumping onto my bed and climbing on everything. It wasn’t long before he mastered the rest of the house, either. He went through a time where he could climb the stairs, but couldn’t get down. He would sit at the top and cry until someone came and got him. He’s big enough now that he can get down on his own. Every now and then when he gets disoriented he’ll stop and cry. But we just call his name and talk to him and it isn’t long before he finds his way back to us.

He also went through a period where he would wake me up every morning between 5 – 6 by licking my nose. I’m not a morning person and like my sleep, so I would try everything to get him to stop. I’d pull him away, but he’d come back up and start licking again. I’d turn over, but he’d walk over to my other side and lick my nose some more. I’d even try lying on my stomach, but he’d crouch down, turn his head upside down, and keep on licking my nose! He’s stopped that for the most part now. He’ll still lick my nose, but usually waits until I’m awake now.

Adventurous little Jack
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Also, a few weeks after getting Jack, we got a new barn cat named Bear. Bear is very friendly and likes to come sit outside with us in the evenings. I always take Jack outside at that time for some fresh air and exercise. He loves to run (at top speed!) around the back yard and gardens. Bear and Jack have become best friends. It doesn’t matter that he can’t see, Jack always knows when Bear is around. He’ll run across the yard straight to Bear and wrap his front legs around his neck in a big hug. They chase each other around and wrestle, and when they’re tired they’ll lie down in the grass together.

He has absolutely no eyes at all. Because of that, his eyelids are too long since they have nothing to cover. His eye holes tend to get weepy because that irritates them a little. As he’s growing, he’s started to grow into his eyelids and may have no issues there at all. But if they’re still irritating him, our vet may consider sewing his eyes shut. Other than that, he’s perfectly healthy.

Jack is truly an inspiration. I’ve owned a lot of kittens in my life, but Jack is the happiest, most playful of them all. He doesn’t feel sorry for himself. Heck, for all he knows, all cats are just like him. People who know Jack don’t feel sorry for him. They cherish him for the treasure that he is. I have talked to a few people who haven’t met him personally who tend to pity him, but they just don’t understand. Jack doesn’t need pity. I think Jean (who has Gumbo the eyeless ginger) said it best when she told me that cats don’t have disabilities, they have adaptabilities.

Photos courtesy of ©*Jamie *(flickr: jcspenny).





"He's growing like a weed and every day gets more daring and adventurous! He's comfortable with the entire house now, which means I have to go looking for him if I want him. You can take your eyes off of him for just a second and he's gone, climbing up onto something or grabbing at something he shouldn't be. But he's cute, so it's okay.When I take Jack outside to play in the yard he doesn't just walk around the garden now, he runs everywhere! I have never seen a cat run as fast as him. When he hits something, he just turns around and runs the other way." - Jamie





Getting ready to pounce










Jack loves to play in the gardens





Jack was exploring the porch. He's so curious about everything!





Jack waving at us 










"Jack loves hanging out with his uncle Bear. He runs straight to him from across the yard and wraps his front legs around his neck in a big hug. The two of them will wrestle and chase each other around. When they get tuckered out, Jack and Bear will lay in the grass next to each other. Bear is so good to little Jack, it's nice to see Jack with a cat friend." - Jamie





Little Jack loves playing with Bear.





"I am a happy kitty. I love life!"

Read more at Jack Tripper the Amazing Eyeless Kitty - Love Meow


----------



## Vigilante

Meet Mustache the dapper little kitten. He was found in a warehouse along with his four siblings. “This was the second litter of five born in the attic of the warehouse I work at,” said AngelaWomack71, the foster mom, who rescued the litter of kittens and nursed them back to health.
Meet Mustache the dapper kitten. He was found in the attic of a warehouse.



He and his foster dad both have a handlebar mustache!



“Mustache when he was a few days old, before he had his eyes open,” said AngelaWomack71.



Eyes finally opened!



“I couldn’t leave them and shelters are so full they would’ve been euthanized. Not on my watch. No way!” she added.



This is Mustache in a food coma. Aww!



“This dapper little dude went to his new home and I miss his sweet little face!”


----------



## Roadrunner

Vigilante said:


> Because they make you feel good!
> 
> Meet Finn the ginger, who was found living under a cement step of an apartment building on a freezing old day.
> Sheri received a frantic text about the kitten, and immediately went to the rescue. He was a little ginger kitten, with the cutest face and the cutest little squeak of a meow. I brought him home, without knowing whether or not I was going to keep him, or give him to one of the amazing rescue organizations in my area, she said.
> She stayed up through many sleepless nights looking after the little ginger kitten, feeding him round the clock while taking care of her own furry gang. My dog just absolutely loved him. She was so excited to have a new little friend that she could play with and protect. Soon after that, I named the little ginger kitten Finn. I guess keep down I knew that we were going to be keeping him.
> A tiny ginger furball was found living under a cement step of an apartment building on a freezing cold day. Sheri took him in. He was so hungry that he finished the whole bottle.
> 
> 
> 
> Sheri started fostering Finn while taking care of her own furry friends.
> 
> 
> 
> My dog just absolutely loved him. She was so excited to have a new little friend that she could play with and protect.
> 
> 
> 
> Soon after that she knew that they couldnt part with him, so decided to adopt him.
> 
> 
> 
> Finn stays by Sheris side when she is on the computer.
> 
> 
> 
> He gives her a paw when she does laundry.
> 
> 
> 
> The bed now belongs to Finn and he shares it with his human.
> 
> 
> 
> Josie the dog watched Finn grow. They are now best of friends.
> 
> 
> 
> He loved his human who gave him a second chance at life.
> 
> 
> 
> All grown up now, Finn still cuddles his human everyday.
> 
> 
> ​


 I just got adopted by a jet black tomcat.

I kept hearing him, and finally found him under the house.

Poor thing had dozens of ticks.

I  had a can of salmon($7 GOOD salmon) and gave him that over the weekend.

Got him de-ticked, and am now feeding him canned food in the morning, and making sure he has dry food all day and night if he wants it.

He sleeps on my welcome mat.

Being so beautiful, I named him Cam Mewton, after my Panther's QB.


----------



## marco polo chicago

Hi! I have a kitten rescue story... And we're trying to raise support to get them proper vet treatment: gofundme.com/chicagokittens

Meet Smokey and her 4 kittens, in order of appearance: Ivy-pool (girl), Dove-wing (girl), Konerko (boy), and Boulder (boy).






They are as sweet as can be, and we are fostering them, hoping to find them great homes and get them the veternarian care that they need! Smokey is the sweetest cat, and she purred all the way through her delivery! She has passed that sweetness down to her kittens.

We have fostered her for the last 6 weeks, and welcomed her kittens into the world which are now 4 weeks old. Believe us, we have loved doing it, but there are always associated costs...

We can't be certain that the local no-kill shelter will take them when the kittens are ready to leave their mother, because they have lots of cats they are currently trying to re-home, and we are reluctant to leave them at a shelter that isn't no-kill. Furthermore, since they aren't pedigreed, we will certainly not be able to sell them at a price that will re-coop our costs.

If we go to the local humane society for vaccinations and low-price spay/neuter, it looks like we'll spend around $593 to get all 4 kittens and their mother what they need. If you add that to the cost of food, toys, equipment, etc. we are around $700 out of pocket.

Please help us make this small contribution to the huge problem of stray animals in Chicago that haven't been spayed or neutered: gofundme.com/chicagokittens. The last thing this city needs is another family of procreating cats on the loose!

If you live in the Chicago area and would like to both donate *and* adopt a kitten, let us know! And if you're in Texas, we'll be there for Thanksgiving and Christmas and can deliver!

gofundme.com/chicagokittens

Thank you very much!
The Lyday Family


----------



## Vigilante

These five tiny furballs weighed less than a pound when they came to the SPCA of Texas. Look at their amazing transformation in a few weeks.
“Timmy, Tina, Trevor, Timba & Timon came to the SPCA of Texas weighing 0.4 lbs, covered in fleas & food and very dehydrated. It took weeks of medical care from staff & lots of TLC from fosters, but today these five are finally healthy & ready for homes,” the shelter wrote via Facebook.
*Timmy, Tina, Trevor, Timba & Timon when they came to the shelter weighing just 0.4 lbs.*



*Mid-way through their healing process – bright-eyed and getting strong!*



*Now they are healthy, strong and so happy. Ready for their forever homes!*


----------



## Vigilante

Meet Budd. He’s a ‘wobbly’ kitty, born unable to walk or stand, but Budd doesn’t want people to take pity on him. He is learning to walk, making a lot of progress and is the happiest he can be with his loving family. Budd doesn’t let anything slow him down.
Budd born with Cerebellar Hypoplasia was found at eight weeks old and brought to Cat Depot, a rescue center in Sarasota, Florida. His foster caregivers Jill, Kay and Jim helped him build muscle strength to walk in a custom made cart. They taught him how to eat from a bowl and use a litterbox on his own.
Budd, you are a Super Kitty in our eyes. Go Budd!
*[Scroll down for video of Budd’s incredible progress]
Budd, the wobbly kitty, born unable to walk or stand, but he doesn’t let anything slow him down.*



*Budd has learned to walk in his custom made cart, eat from a bowl and use the litterbox on his own.*



*He’s been adopted by his foster family…*



*and is loved by so many including his best furiend.*



*WATCH VIDEO: Budd’s made incredible progress under the care of his loving family*


----------



## Vigilante

Meet Henry the pirate cat who has three legs, one eye and a big purrsonality.
“He was born with a non-functional leg and an eye with recurring ulcer issues. So in one giant operation, they removed his eye, his leg, and neutered him! Must have been one heck of a rough wake-up for the little guy… According to his medical records, he was purring and cuddling and ruling around the very next day,” said Phil.
They decided to adopt Henry when they met him. It was love at first sight. “We didn’t realize until he woke up that he was missing parts. We adopted him right away, as he was extremely cute and cuddly.”
Henry doesn’t seem to notice he’s any different. “He runs around like crazy, eats like a champ and frequently tackles his much larger, older ‘brother’, Johnny… He is SO fluffy and cute, and has an amazing personality,” he added.
*[Scroll down for video of Henry]
Meet Henry the pirate cat. He is a 3-legged, 1-eyed kitty with a big purrsonality!*



*Tripod Henry gets creative when he needs to clean himself.*



*One of Henry’s favorite toys.*



*All tuckered out after a long day of playing and running around.*



*He and his big ‘brother’ Johnny.*



*Henry all grown up now. *



*
*


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> Meet Henry the pirate cat who has three legs, one eye and a big purrsonality.
> “He was born with a non-functional leg and an eye with recurring ulcer issues. So in one giant operation, they removed his eye, his leg, and neutered him! Must have been one heck of a rough wake-up for the little guy… According to his medical records, he was purring and cuddling and ruling around the very next day,” said Phil.
> They decided to adopt Henry when they met him. It was love at first sight. “We didn’t realize until he woke up that he was missing parts. We adopted him right away, as he was extremely cute and cuddly.”
> Henry doesn’t seem to notice he’s any different. “He runs around like crazy, eats like a champ and frequently tackles his much larger, older ‘brother’, Johnny… He is SO fluffy and cute, and has an amazing personality,” he added.
> *[Scroll down for video of Henry]
> Meet Henry the pirate cat. He is a 3-legged, 1-eyed kitty with a big purrsonality!*
> 
> 
> 
> *Tripod Henry gets creative when he needs to clean himself.*
> 
> 
> 
> *One of Henry’s favorite toys.*
> 
> 
> 
> *All tuckered out after a long day of playing and running around.*
> 
> 
> 
> *He and his big ‘brother’ Johnny.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Henry all grown up now. *



I love his pirate costume!    Very cute!


----------



## Judicial review

I'm sorry, but cats are evil, but dogs go to heaven.


----------



## ChrisL

Since it's the weekend of Halloween, I thought a black kitty story would be nice.  
*
Unexpected Surprise!  *







The dog saw it first. A plastic laundry basket, with blankets in it, sitting by a light post. Curious, the dog’s owner went over to look. Why would there be a laundry basket on the street? She had walked this way before many times and certainly had not seen anything like this. She moved some of the blankets and was surprised to see them continue to move when she let go. A little black kitten poked her head out, bright eyed and curious as to who had disturbed her rest! A little bowl of food was nestled in the blanket folds.






Shocked, the woman quickly picked up the basket and walked it, and its mewing contents, back home. She picked up the phone and called the Center, where she told us of her surprising find on her walk. She could not keep the kitten. Would the Center have resources to help?






We put the call out to our foster family network and a foster volunteer stepped forward for this little orphan kitten. Since this little kitten surprised its finder so much, we named him “Trick” and sent him off to his new foster home to get bigger and stronger.






After a couple of weeks, Trick returned to the Center and began his forever home journey. We knew this“Trick” would certainly be a “treat” to any family looking to adopt a kitten! And we were right! After only a couple days in the Kittery, Trick was scooped up by a loving family and taken to his forever family.


----------



## Vigilante

A little ginger kitty was spotted at a gas station. This is him cuddling with the person who saved him. “I’m so glad we rescued him. He sure shows his appreciation,” kitty’s human wrote via reddit.
*“We found him at a gas station so we took him vet and cleaned him up. I have never had a cat that likes to cuddle.”*



*“It really means a lot that he trusts me.”*



*“I’m really grateful for this kitten and so is he.”*


----------



## ChrisL

Zoraline, a very pregnant Bengle cat mama was found by a shelter in San Francisco. At the time she had an injured left leg which made it difficult for her to bend down.

Later she gave birth to a litter of kittens, but only one survived. The shelter did not have enough room for the mother and son, and they were in danger of being put down, so many people started looking for foster parents who could take them in.

Kimberly Jennery who has been a foster mother for many years received a phone call about Zoraline and Ziggy. “I went to San Mateo to pick them up… After waiting for a long time for them to microchip her, and move her and the one surviving baby into a box, I brought them home. She was listed as a stray,” said Kimberly.

Ziggy is a bundle of joy. After his eyes opened up, he couldn’t wait to start venturing around the house. Zoraline was a sweet cat mama who did a great job looking after her baby. By day 3, Zoraline was comfortable enough in her new foster home to let Kimberly handle her baby Ziggy.






Mama Zoraline was not producing enough milk, so Kimberly stepped in to help. “Ziggy was losing weight and getting dehydrated, so I started supplementing.” After that, Ziggy was thriving and growing like a champ.

Both Zoraline and Ziggy love to play and are always looking for things to play with whether it is a roll of toilet paper, foster parent’s feet or anything they could turn into a toy. When Kimberly brought back a black little orphaned kitten, Rocky, Ziggy immediately took to her and even offered to wash her. Though sometimes he tried to wrestle with his foster sister, Ziggy always kept an eye on Rocky and made sure that she was ok. “Ziggy couldn’t wait for Rocky to get just a little more mobile and bigger. Rocky purred like crazy even when Ziggy was a little rough with (her).”

Little Ziggy and Zoraline have found their forever loving homes and are having a blast with their new life.






Ziggy when he was a wee baby 






Ziggy’s big round eyes












Mama Zoraline checking on the little baby






Mama watching Ziggy attentively while he was getting his bottle






Ziggy is getting bigger than a handful now






Surprised Ziggy





“Rocky, you’ve got a flavor! Nom!”






Ziggy playing with his foster brother Rocky






Sweepy baby


----------



## Vigilante

These tiny orphan kittens from the Arizona Humane Society now have a dog nanny, Boots, a 12-year-old Chow/Golden Retriever mix and Hurricane Katrina survivor.
*Boots is helping the motherless kittens in the nursery, giving them all the love and TLC a mother would.*



*These adorable kittens are between five and eight weeks old.*



*“By socializing kittens with dogs like Boots early in life, we are able to open up an entirely new world of potential home environments to that kitten,” the shelter wrote on their blog.*



*Little cream baby climbs on Boots’ back for a snuggle.*



*“Are you our mama now?”*



*Boots teaches the kittens how to socialize and helps them get adopted.*



*The kitties adore him.*



*Boots and one of his very cuddly babies. *


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> These tiny orphan kittens from the Arizona Humane Society now have a dog nanny, Boots, a 12-year-old Chow/Golden Retriever mix and Hurricane Katrina survivor.
> *Boots is helping the motherless kittens in the nursery, giving them all the love and TLC a mother would.*
> 
> 
> 
> *These adorable kittens are between five and eight weeks old.*
> 
> 
> 
> *“By socializing kittens with dogs like Boots early in life, we are able to open up an entirely new world of potential home environments to that kitten,” the shelter wrote on their blog.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Little cream baby climbs on Boots’ back for a snuggle.*
> 
> 
> 
> *“Are you our mama now?”*
> 
> 
> 
> *Boots teaches the kittens how to socialize and helps them get adopted.*
> 
> 
> 
> *The kitties adore him.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Boots and one of his very cuddly babies. *



Aww, that's one of the cutest ones yet!


----------



## Vigilante

Meet Mars. She was just 2-3 weeks old when they took her home. See how much she’s grown!
*Meet Mars. First day home. She was about 2-3 weeks old. *



*Ready to get cleaned up!*



*She loves her human.*



*She got bigger and fluffier.*



*“Are you sure you have to leave?”*







*Then and now. What a difference!*


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> Meet Mars. She was just 2-3 weeks old when they took her home. See how much she’s grown!
> *Meet Mars. First day home. She was about 2-3 weeks old. *
> 
> 
> 
> *Ready to get cleaned up!*
> 
> 
> 
> *She loves her human.*
> 
> 
> 
> *She got bigger and fluffier.*
> 
> 
> 
> *“Are you sure you have to leave?”*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Then and now. What a difference!*



What a gorgeous kitty!


----------



## Vigilante

Meet Nibble Bug. She was about 2-4 weeks old when she was found. “I found her in front of a Winn Dixie in a box,” said Nibble Bug’s rescuer via reddit.
“I have no idea what happened to her mommy, and I found her in a box by herself. It was a hot day and I didn’t have the heart to leave her, so I brought her home. For awhile I thought she was blind, seeing as she would just run into the wall and only come when she hears loud noises. But I’m proud to announce, she can see wonderfully! She just came off her formula and she’s been eating Kitten Wet Food. Super playful.”
*Nibble Bug the rescue found her way into a new home and a comfy slipper.*



*She loves sitting on her human’s foot.*



*Nibble Bug was so happy to be accepted by one of their cats.*


----------



## ChrisL

Written by ©*Caroline Hagedorn *(Meatie’s photo set)





Meatie and his big paw | photo by ©Caroline Hagedorn

I have had cats all through my life, but this is the first time I have ever become involved with a feral cat. I could not bear to watch this big beautiful animal fall victim to a life of starvation, disease and homelessness in my neighborhoods. I have shed many tears over the plight of this cat.

I have four indoor/outdoor neutered/spayed, inoculated cats and try to discourage strays and ferals from invading their safe-zone, but when I saw Meatie (named Meathead for his huge tomcat head) and his tiny black companion, Teeny, my attitude changed. I spotted this large yellow tom looking quite fierce and fearful while foraging for food in my back yard in mid summer of 2007. The little companion was never far from the big guy. I could see neither were healthy, and both looked like older animals. Meatie was the heartier of the two.

I decided to put food out behind my back fence to feed them and to try to keep them out of my yard. The sight of me or any human would cause both to disappear, so I was content to put the food out and assume they got it. This went on daily. Eventually the two would come up and sit on my front steps, but still did not want to get close to me. Meatie would hiss and growl, and he was quite scary! It was a surprise to open my front door one morning and find them sleeping together on my door mat. Soon they were finding the chairs on my front porch accommodating, but still no human touch. All the while, the front porch had to be off limits to my other cats. Eventually these two did not go in the back yard anymore.

When the cold weather set in I put blanket-lined boxes out for both of them underneath the chairs and covered the chairs with sleeping bags and waterproof material so they could have shelter in the cold. I didn’t know if they would use them or not. Sadly, those two cats were in the boxes every night. My heart nearly broke when I realized they had absolutely no where to go. In the bitter cold, they even stayed in the boxes all day. I fed them as much as they would eat, hoping good nourishment would help them keep warm and boost their immune systems.





Meatie's apartment | photo by ©Caroline Hagedorn

Although they both made it through the winter, Teeny passed away in the spring, succumbing to the upper respiratory infection he had ever since I first saw him. I buried him in the garden. Meatie still had a persistent sneeze and cough too, in addition to several other problems I could see. I was so afraid Meatie would also lose his battle.

Not being able to get meds from a vet because I couldn’t get him in to the office, I turned to a local wildlife rehabilitator who gave me a small quantity of antibiotic pills to help with his persistent, painful conjunctivitis, mouth ulcers and respiratory infection (probably Calicivirus, she said). But I knew I could never get pills down him and they would be useless if I could not complete the whole cycle. I spent hours trying to diagnose Meatie’s ailments on the Internet and looking for possible medications I thought might help. I called several shelters trying to figure out how I could sedate him to trap him and get him to a vet. I couldn’t get anyone to help me. I needed help. No person could handle him unless he was sedated, even then I would need another person. His eyes got so bad he could barely open them. Some kind people who work at a no-kill shelter hundreds of miles away answered my pleas for help and guidance and sent me an antibiotic powder to sprinkle on his food or put in his water. It turned him around. The pink eye and mouth ulcers cleared up. The sneeze and cough gradually went away. He got MUCH better.





Meatie & Caroline | photo by ©Caroline Hagedorn

A full year after feeding him 2-3 times a day, Meatie allowed me to touch his head for the first time. I wish I could say “and the rest is history,” but it’s not, and I don’t think it ever will be. This cat will always have a fear of humans and I still fear him despite the fact I am now able to pick him up and carry him (sometimes). I would never attempt to corral him against his will because he has hurt me quite badly too many times, despite the fact that he only has one tooth in his head. He has a vicious paw strike capability, and those deep scratches hurt for days.

After about a year and a half, Meatie got to the point of climbing onto my lap if I sat on the ground and put my legs straight out. He loved that, and I could pet him, but one false move by me and I was ripped to shreds again.

My joy has been based on the small milestones in earning Meatie’s trust and affection and seeing Meatie’s overall health improve. One time I saw him crossing the street and when I called his name he returned to the front porch. That was amazing. He knows his name now and waits for me to come home from work. He also greets me on my lunch break.

I know he will never be 100% healthy, but I’m taking care of him no matter what. I will cope with each problem as it arises the best way I can. It is not easy, and not for the squeamish.





Meatie sitting on the lap | photo by ©Caroline Hagedorn

Why have I undertaken this responsibility? Because as a human being I feel partly responsible for the predicament of this animal. If he had been neutered, and had a home with care and inoculations, I feel he would be a beautiful, healthy, loving pet. This poor cat has suffered terribly with his mouth problems and with the general health problems he has and continues to have. He is a domestic animal, at least 10 years old, who has been abandoned, neglected and/or abused by people.

The front porch is his kingdom. He has a safe warm place there. He absolutely does not like to be in the house.

The second & third winters I enclosed half of the porch to provide him with a warm, dry shelter over the winter. It works out very well. He loves his “apartment;” it has a cat door. I spend time with him every single day, at least twice a day, sometimes napping with him on his favorite cot in the “apartment.” He jumps up there with me and plops down on my head, purring like a giant lawnmower. He rubs his big fat cheeks on my face and makes little sounds to show his appreciation and affection for me. To me that makes it all worthwhile.

I guess the rest IS history; till death do us part, Meatie.





Stretchhhhhhh | photo by ©Caroline Hagedorn






























"shhhh... do not disturb!" | photo by ©Caroline Hagedorn







From Fear to Trust Story of Meatie the Feral Cat - Love Meow


----------



## Vigilante

When Robyn Arouty, a Houston-based photographer found out that this Yorkshire terrier and two kittens had been abandoned in a neighbor’s yard, she knew she had to save them.
*A Yorkshire terrier mama and two kittens were found in a neighbor’s yard.*



by Robyn Arouty
*“She recently had puppies…& now she was nursing two small kittens.”*



by Robyn Arouty
*“Caring for them as if they were her own.”*



by Robyn Arouty
*“Protecting them and teaching them.”*



by Robyn Arouty
*“Compassionate and loving. And doing all the motherly things.”*



by Robyn Arouty
*Mama Yorkie & the kittens have been taken in by Buster’s Friends Rescue.*



by Robyn Arouty
*The kittens love their mama. Let’s hope they find a forever loving home soon.*



by Robyn Arouty


----------



## Vigilante

A little bull calf became the ‘mom’ for a litter of farm kittens. He grooms the little kitties and snuggles up to them at night.
*They found a litter of kittens at the farm, and soon the little ones were adopted by an unusual ‘mom’.*



*A bull calf fell in love with the kittens. “He licks them (that’s why they’re wet in this pic) and snuggles up to them at night. Not sure what he thinks of them but I think he likes them.” *(reddit)


----------



## Vigilante

A tiny kitten was spotted by the trash can all by herself. The rescuers from Good Karma Pet Rescue took her in and now she’s safe and sound at her foster home with a full belly.
“Cute as all get out. Probably 4 or 5 weeks old. She used the litter box immediately! Smart baby. More updates and photos later,” said Nicole of Good Karma Pet Rescue.
*A tiny kitten was spotted by the trash can all by herself. *





*The rescuers from Good Karma Pet Rescue took her in and now she’s safe and sound at her foster home with a full belly.*



*Now all she needs is a forever loving home.*


----------



## Vigilante

A tiny four-month-old ginger kitten was found in near freezing temperature by rescuers from the Denver Dumb Friends League. The kitten was so cold that her temperature did not even register on a thermometer, but the rescuers refused to let her go.
“You could sort of feel the cold coming off her,” said Dr. Kasey Carter, veterinarian who treated the kitten. (abc News)
When they brought in the tabby kitten, she was unresponsive. Staff members used hair dyers to warm the kitten’s fur, heating pads with mittens to keep her body and paws warm, a bear hugger which has a tube that blows in warm air to wrap her in, and even injected her with warm IV fluids.
“When she came into the shelter, we weren’t even sure if she was alive,” said Megan Rees of the Denver Dumb Friends League, but the kitten is a little fighter.
They named the kitten Elsa after the Disney character from _Frozen_ for her “fighting, little spirit.”
Elsa is doing a lot better now. “We put some food in front of her and she immediately went for it, a little ravenous,” said Carter.
*
Meet Elsa the ginger kitten who was found in near freezing temperature. She was so cold that her temperature did not even register on a thermometer, but the rescuers refused to let her go.*



*Staff members used hair dyers to warm the kitten’s fur, heating pads with mittens to keep her body and paws warm, a bear hugger to wrap her in, and even injected her with warm IV fluids.*



*They named her Elsa after the Disney character because of her “fighting, little spirit.”*



*Elsa is doing a lot better now thanks to the rescuers.*


----------



## gallantwarrior

Vigilante said:


> A tiny four-month-old ginger kitten was found in near freezing temperature by rescuers from the Denver Dumb Friends League. The kitten was so cold that her temperature did not even register on a thermometer, but the rescuers refused to let her go.
> “You could sort of feel the cold coming off her,” said Dr. Kasey Carter, veterinarian who treated the kitten. (abc News)
> When they brought in the tabby kitten, she was unresponsive. Staff members used hair dyers to warm the kitten’s fur, heating pads with mittens to keep her body and paws warm, a bear hugger which has a tube that blows in warm air to wrap her in, and even injected her with warm IV fluids.
> “When she came into the shelter, we weren’t even sure if she was alive,” said Megan Rees of the Denver Dumb Friends League, but the kitten is a little fighter.
> They named the kitten Elsa after the Disney character from _Frozen_ for her “fighting, little spirit.”
> Elsa is doing a lot better now. “We put some food in front of her and she immediately went for it, a little ravenous,” said Carter.
> *
> Meet Elsa the ginger kitten who was found in near freezing temperature. She was so cold that her temperature did not even register on a thermometer, but the rescuers refused to let her go.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Staff members used hair dyers to warm the kitten’s fur, heating pads with mittens to keep her body and paws warm, a bear hugger to wrap her in, and even injected her with warm IV fluids.*
> 
> 
> 
> *They named her Elsa after the Disney character because of her “fighting, little spirit.”*
> 
> 
> 
> *Elsa is doing a lot better now thanks to the rescuers.*


I saw this article.  I wish I had more space.  When I lived in a large house, I fostered kitties, but now, I have space only for those I already have.  I do feed the ferals...fresh milk every evening and as much dry kibble as they can eat.  I have adopted several feral kittens over the years, too. 
I feel so sorry for kitties who are treated so badly.  How could anyone claiming to be human do such evil to such helpless creatures?


----------



## Vigilante

They found a tiny stray. “We took in this beautiful stray last night, the difference a day can make is unbelievable.” (via reddit)
*The night of the rescue*



*“Minutes after bringing her in from outside. She was scared, hungry, and cold.”*



*The little one was in need of a lot of TLC.*



*The next morning*



*Happy to be cuddling with her human.*



*Happy to have a place called home. *


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> They found a tiny stray. “We took in this beautiful stray last night, the difference a day can make is unbelievable.” (via reddit)
> *The night of the rescue*
> 
> 
> 
> *“Minutes after bringing her in from outside. She was scared, hungry, and cold.”*
> 
> 
> 
> *The little one was in need of a lot of TLC.*
> 
> 
> 
> *The next morning*
> 
> 
> 
> *Happy to be cuddling with her human.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Happy to have a place called home. *



Awww, *sniff* what a sweet little kitty!


----------



## gallantwarrior

I love, adore, kitty rescue stories.  Thank you.  I reda these every day and wish I could do more.


----------



## Vigilante

Meet Starla, a tiny bitty kitten who was found with a badly injured leg. As soon as they took her into the Saving Grace Rescue in San Francisco, she started purring and cuddling with rescuers. “She is already gaining weight and enjoying cuddles here at SGR,” said the rescue group via Facebook.
The little lovebug is healing very well. “Starla had radiographs today to look at her injuries… Amazingly, she is… doing much better this week, playing and even running in short bursts.”
*Meet Starla, a tiny bitty kitten found with a badly injured leg by the Saving Grace Rescue.*



*As soon as she came to the shelter, she started cuddling with the rescuers. *



*Starla hugging her first mouse toy.*



*Starla is healing well. Look at that face!*



*Amazingly, she is doing much better this week, playing and even running in short bursts.*



Follow Starla’s progress at Saving Grace Rescue.


----------



## Vigilante

A tiny tuxedo boy with extra toes has quite a journey. Meet Batman!
Helen R. wrote on flickr: “It was the strangest kitten-selection experience ever… We rendezvoused with a total stranger at 11pm in a Kroger parking lot … on a Thursday night. (long story) Getting off the interstate after driving an hour, and trying to spot the right car in the parking lot, it felt like we were involved in some sort of illegal baby trafficking exchange.. but once we were there it felt perfectly normal. The ad said ‘polydactyl kittens’, and from the cellphone snaps I saw of them, I planned to come home with one of the gorgeous fluffy gray-and-white ones. Instead I came home with this little guy. He was the runt, and rejected by his mom (bottle-fed by a wonderful caregiver). Only his front paws are polydactyl, but he has two cute two-clawed ‘thumbs’.”
“On the way to the vet on Saturday we decided if it was a boy he would be called ‘Batman’… He is just the bestest boy. we’ve just been fostering kittens, and he protects them like they were his own,” said Helen.
*Then*





*Now*


----------



## Vigilante

Harry is a very special cat because 99.96% of tortoiseshell cats are female and Harry is a boy.
“It’s very rare to get a male,” said Nicola Zelent of Lothian Cat Rescue in Bonnyrigg, Midlothian Scotland. “He’s the first tortie boy we’ve had at LCR in our 35 year history, and he is the first of his kind which our vets have seen too!”
“Harry is 12 weeks old and came to us when his previous owners suffered an extreme allergic reaction to the wee one. He arrived with his brother Dennis (a black and white cutie) a few days ago and is settling in well. He displays all the tortie-tude you’d expect from one with his colouring.”
The vet who identified Harry’s gender never came across a male tortoiseshell prior to Harry in her more than 30 year career. “When I heard the cat called Harry, I said to the owners, ‘I think that might have to be a Harriet.’
“I had to change my words when I discovered it was male. I’ve never seen one before and I’ve been a vet for more than 30 years.”
“If it is male, they’re normally hermaphrodite. Harry shouldn’t be fertile, but there’s no way to know for another 12 weeks,” said Zelent.
Harry will be neutered and rehomed when he is old enough.
“Male cats, like male humans, have only one X chromosome in their DNA, as opposed to females who have two. A cat’s colouring is inherited through the X chromosome, so it should be technically impossible for male cats to inherit the mix of hues necessary to produce a tortoiseshell coat.
But male tortoiseshells can be born through a genetic mutation that causes the cat to be born with two X chromosomes and one Y chromosome (XXY).” (Edinburgh News)
*99.96% of tortoiseshell cats are female and Harry is a boy.*




*The 12-week-old kitten came into Lothian Cat Rescue after his owners discovered they were allergic to his fur.*




*“He’s the first tortie boy we’ve had at LCR in our 35 year history, and he is the first of his kind which our vets have seen too!”*


----------



## Vigilante

Meet Rodi the orphan kitten. She was found under a building all alone and starving. “I brought her home in a little box (approx. 2 weeks old). She’s been a trooper and has grown into a bouncy little kitten,” said misstabo via imgur.
*Rodi was found under a building starving and alone. This was right after they brought her home.*





*Baby Rodi cuddling with her human after her bottle.*




*“She’s been a trooper and has grown into a bouncy little kitten.”*




*Rodi at 5 weeks. Happy and loved.*


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> Meet Rodi the orphan kitten. She was found under a building all alone and starving. “I brought her home in a little box (approx. 2 weeks old). She’s been a trooper and has grown into a bouncy little kitten,” said misstabo via imgur.
> *Rodi was found under a building starving and alone. This was right after they brought her home.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Baby Rodi cuddling with her human after her bottle.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *“She’s been a trooper and has grown into a bouncy little kitten.”*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rodi at 5 weeks. Happy and loved.*



Oh, what a cute little kitten!


----------



## Vigilante

Meet Koda the kitten. They rescued him from some bushes about a month ago. When he came to his new home, he met Keelo the Golden Retriever.
No one knew if they would get along as brothers, but this cute duo totally proved everyone wrong.
*They have been attached to each other, since the day they met.*



*They snuggle up to each other for a quick nap.*



*Koda loves cuddling with Keelo*



*Wherever Keelo is, Koda follows.*



*He doesn’t get too far away from his big buddy.*




*Family comes in all shapes and sizes.*



*This cute fluffy duo are brothers for life.*


----------



## gallantwarrior

Vigilante said:


> Harry is a very special cat because 99.96% of tortoiseshell cats are female and Harry is a boy.
> “It’s very rare to get a male,” said Nicola Zelent of Lothian Cat Rescue in Bonnyrigg, Midlothian Scotland. “He’s the first tortie boy we’ve had at LCR in our 35 year history, and he is the first of his kind which our vets have seen too!”
> “Harry is 12 weeks old and came to us when his previous owners suffered an extreme allergic reaction to the wee one. He arrived with his brother Dennis (a black and white cutie) a few days ago and is settling in well. He displays all the tortie-tude you’d expect from one with his colouring.”
> The vet who identified Harry’s gender never came across a male tortoiseshell prior to Harry in her more than 30 year career. “When I heard the cat called Harry, I said to the owners, ‘I think that might have to be a Harriet.’
> “I had to change my words when I discovered it was male. I’ve never seen one before and I’ve been a vet for more than 30 years.”
> “If it is male, they’re normally hermaphrodite. Harry shouldn’t be fertile, but there’s no way to know for another 12 weeks,” said Zelent.
> Harry will be neutered and rehomed when he is old enough.
> “Male cats, like male humans, have only one X chromosome in their DNA, as opposed to females who have two. A cat’s colouring is inherited through the X chromosome, so it should be technically impossible for male cats to inherit the mix of hues necessary to produce a tortoiseshell coat.
> But male tortoiseshells can be born through a genetic mutation that causes the cat to be born with two X chromosomes and one Y chromosome (XXY).” (Edinburgh News)
> *99.96% of tortoiseshell cats are female and Harry is a boy.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The 12-week-old kitten came into Lothian Cat Rescue after his owners discovered they were allergic to his fur.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *“He’s the first tortie boy we’ve had at LCR in our 35 year history, and he is the first of his kind which our vets have seen too!”*


Harry is most likely sterile, as most tortie males are.  But he is extremely rare and most likely has the XXY chromosome.


----------



## Vigilante

A tiny ginger kitten was abandoned at a Petsmart. An employee came to the rescue. “I work at petsmart and some guy today brought in a kitten and dumped it on us. I bought formula and a bottle for him and took him home to keep. Everyone meet Sherlock!” (via reddit)
They fed him kitten food and took him to the vet the next day. “Sherlock got a clean bill of health from the vet! We start his first round of kitten shots in the next few weeks!”
*Meet Sherlock the kitten who was abandoned at a Petsmart, but saved by an employee there.*



*“I bought formula and a bottle for it and took it home to keep,” the employee said.*



*They took him to the vet and he got a clean bill of health.*



*Sherlock snuggling with his human who gave him a second chance at life.*


----------



## Vigilante

A tiny orphan kitten strayed into a man’s life. They became family.
“This guy was delivered to me starved and covered in fleas a year and a half ago. Now he’s family,” said his human dad.
“His name is Walker. He’s a rescue I took off the streets in downtown LA… No mom, no siblings. About 4 weeks old, and covered in dirt and fleas. I nursed the little guy to health and cared for him until he was confirmed parasite free.”
“His progress… has been amazing. It was touch and go for a while (we weren’t sure he was gonna make it since he was so undernourished and fragile). But he pulled through with some help from a few friends with experience in saving stray cats, and a great vet.”
* “This guy was delivered to me starved and covered in fleas a year and a half ago. Now he’s family.”*



*“Two baths and some formula and this little guy is off the streets and in my bed.”*



*Cuddling with his human dad.*



*What’s up little guy?*



*He grew bigger!*



*“We’re still in love.”*


----------



## Vigilante

A few weeks ago, they rescued a feral kitten. See her amazing transformation!
“We’ve been catching up and fixing a colony in our neighborhood for a while now. Most of the cats are under the impression that they belong to us now, and so we’re in the possession of ten cats that live outside our house. We’ve kept a couple for inside kitties over the years and they have made the most excellent cats. Little Bou had a URI so bad her eyes were glued shut for most of her life and she’s half the size she should be at her age. Bless her heart! She’s already got me wrapped around her little claw now though,” Bou’s rescuer wrote via reddit.
“We’ve done TNR for the rest of the colony, but this little one is feral no more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 still shy, but working on her social lapcat skills,” she added.
*First day home. Bou was very shy. “This was just a few minutes after I hauled her little feral butt inside. She hid behind the toilet and wouldn’t let me get any closer.”*



*To the vet! “A few weeks later, she’s on her way to her first vet visit. Turns out she has both FIV and ringworm.”*



*After her ringworm bath. “Still purring. Although she did try to take my arm off during the process.”*



*All cleaned up!*



*Cuddling with her rescuer. “Thank you for saving me…”*


----------



## Vigilante

A very pregnant cat was saved just in time from the streets and cold. The next day, she gave birth to a litter of five very tiny babies.
“This rescue was picked up from the streets of Philadelphia just yesterday and tonight gave birth to 5 baby kittens,” Animal Alliance of New Jersey wrote on Facebook.
*
She was saved from the streets and cold of Philadelphia. The day after the rescue, she gave birth to a litter of five. *


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> A very pregnant cat was saved just in time from the streets and cold. The next day, she gave birth to a litter of five very tiny babies.
> “This rescue was picked up from the streets of Philadelphia just yesterday and tonight gave birth to 5 baby kittens,” Animal Alliance of New Jersey wrote on Facebook.
> *
> She was saved from the streets and cold of Philadelphia. The day after the rescue, she gave birth to a litter of five. *



  Soo adorable!!!  I hope they can find homes for all the babies!


----------



## Tresha91203

Not a kitty, but still a touching rescue.

Hopeful story of a dog - iFunny


----------



## Vigilante

A stray cat found her way into two local libraries in Dorr Township, Michigan. When Natalie Bazan’s mother was taking a walk through one of the parks in the city, she was greeted by a feline friend. “…she heard a meowing up in the tree and down comes Sasha,” said Natalie, the Director of the Hopkins District and Dorr Township Libraries. (News Channel 3)
“My mom called me up and said ‘Hey, can you do something with this kitten?’ She became our library cat,” she said.
“People love coming in and playing with her. They’ve brought toys, they’ve bought food, treats, all kinds of stuff. It’s just wonderful.”
Sasha the 8 month old Japanese Bobtail cat has traveled between the two libraries every day for a couple months. She enjoys greeting readers, walking around the libraries, and napping on bookshelves.
“We’re hoping to use her to draw attention to the Humane Society. We’re looking to do a Humane Society drive for this Christmas season. And we’re asking people to bring in donations, because she was a homeless cat,” Bazan added.
“It brings people in that won’t necessarily usually come to the library. They like to come in search her out and play with her. They get used to coming in and then they can use our resources and realize what we have here. She’s a gateway to the library,” Bazan told to News Channel 3.
*
Meet Sasha, a stray cat, who found her new home at two libraries. *



*She was discovered in a park. They brought her in and gave her a home at the libraries. *



*Sasha the 8 month old Japanese Bobtail cat enjoys greeting readers, walking around the libraries, and napping on bookshelves. *


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> A stray cat found her way into two local libraries in Dorr Township, Michigan. When Natalie Bazan’s mother was taking a walk through one of the parks in the city, she was greeted by a feline friend. “…she heard a meowing up in the tree and down comes Sasha,” said Natalie, the Director of the Hopkins District and Dorr Township Libraries. (News Channel 3)
> “My mom called me up and said ‘Hey, can you do something with this kitten?’ She became our library cat,” she said.
> “People love coming in and playing with her. They’ve brought toys, they’ve bought food, treats, all kinds of stuff. It’s just wonderful.”
> Sasha the 8 month old Japanese Bobtail cat has traveled between the two libraries every day for a couple months. She enjoys greeting readers, walking around the libraries, and napping on bookshelves.
> “We’re hoping to use her to draw attention to the Humane Society. We’re looking to do a Humane Society drive for this Christmas season. And we’re asking people to bring in donations, because she was a homeless cat,” Bazan added.
> “It brings people in that won’t necessarily usually come to the library. They like to come in search her out and play with her. They get used to coming in and then they can use our resources and realize what we have here. She’s a gateway to the library,” Bazan told to News Channel 3.
> *
> Meet Sasha, a stray cat, who found her new home at two libraries. *
> 
> 
> 
> *She was discovered in a park. They brought her in and gave her a home at the libraries. *
> 
> 
> 
> *Sasha the 8 month old Japanese Bobtail cat enjoys greeting readers, walking around the libraries, and napping on bookshelves. *



I love her little scarf!


----------



## gtopa1




----------



## gtopa1

Thank you fireies!!






Greg


----------



## gtopa1

OK: my own "saved a cat" story. This occurred a number of years ago and I am a bit unsure of exactly when, but it was after 2006, so may have been 2007/8. No later than that. There was a white cat hanging around Mum's place in Surfers Paradise even though Mum had moved down to Melbourne, Victoria.Mum'd had a stroke not long before Dad died and decided to move in with my sister. They bought a house 50/50 so it was mutually agreeable. I'd taken the dog, a Sydney Silkie, home to Toowoomba so it was all done and dusted. But there was a cat..pure white and possibly albino..pink eyes and all. Now mum and dad HATED cats....and it rubbed off on the rest of us. Where it came from and who it belonged to was a mystery but we found out that the owner had been evicted from some units a block away and the cat survived by eating the dog's tucker. Kitty was homeless!! No dog and of course the cat was in real strife.
I told mum about it and she surprised me. She wanted the cat. Dutiful son went down with a cat travel cage and kitty came to me as if she was a long lost family member...OK; the tucker in the bowl helped. She was quite happy to go into the cage and it was a trip to the airport for a two hour flight to Melbourne. It was there at Mum's place withing four hours after a two hour flight....about 1000 miles. The cat has ruled Mum's other pets...three dogs and a parrot, ever since. The dogs actually sit in the corner of the room looking at the walls while the cat is in the house.

Stupid dogs.

Greg


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Mr. H. said:


> Those gals have cute pussies.
> 
> Just sayin'....


Yep real men love pussies I mean Kittens


----------



## Luddly Neddite

ChrisL said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meet Aragorn, a beautiful one-eyed cat who has a permanent wink. He lost an eye but gained a chance to live.
> “He was brought to the ER for euthanasia at 3 weeks old after being attacked by a dog with his eye hanging out,” said Aragorn’s human mom via imgur. When she met the little ginger boy, she knew she had to adopt him.
> This is Aragorn cuddling with his human mom in his new home.
> 
> 
> 
> He loves following her around the house.
> 
> 
> 
> Aragorn jumps in the bathtub after his mom showers.
> 
> 
> 
> “Are you taking me with you?”
> 
> 
> 
> “I only have one eye, but I can see just fine and I am happy and loved.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would have named him Polyphemus!
Click to expand...



I had a wonderful one-eyed cat I called Wink. He had been hit by a car late at night, his eye was completely enucleated and crushed. He had been taken to my vet who called me because I was the executor of an estate that paid for pet bills. Because funds were getting slim, I authorized him to be pts but the vet called me back to tell me there was something special about the kitten's behavior and attitude. We struck a deal whereby the vet worked for free and I split the rest of the ^$1000 bill with the vet's office. The vet also said that since he had taken the last stray and another vet at the same office had taken the one before that, they "voted" that I should take this one. What the heck, I said. Sure, I'll foster him. 

Then I fell in love with him. I could write a book about his behavior but suffice it to say, he really was special. He was just an ordinary looking grey tabby alley cat but nothing else about him was ordinary. 

One example was that when he had to take medication, I actually taught him to take his pills. I put him on the kitchen counter and talked to him about why he had to take the pill while I gently pushed it into the corner of his mouth. After doing that twice, it became part of his evening meal to first jump up on the counter to take his pill. 

I also had taken in a brain injured baby pigeon I called Walter. (Yeah, I know, probably everyone names their pigeon Walter.) Wink and Walter would sit on my desk, playing and wrestling, very rough and tumble. And, of all things, pushing pens back and forth. Walter either loved or hated yellow pens and would push them off onto the floor. I would pick them up and Wink would push them over to Walter who would again push them off onto the floor. Walter was always interested in Wink's eye and would push and peck at the where the other should have been. Wink would tire of that game quickly and would pin Walter down and put his mouth around Walter's head. Then they would go back to playing and wrestling. Eventually, the swelling in Walter's brain shrunk and he behaved more normally so, after some time for him to get used to where he was, I would let him out to fly. I would go out to the yard and call him and he'd come flying back. He liked to collect things and would pile them up on a table outside the back door. He would also build nests but I lived way out of town where there were no other pigeons and I didn't want to introduce them to the area so Walter never had a mate. Then, one day Walter didn't come back.

Another one eye-eyed animal I had was a great horned owl I called Luna - for the moon and his one good eye. He was brought to my wildlife rehab facility when he was just a fuzzy nestling, likely pushed out of or fallen from his nest. 

I applied for and received a federal permit to keep him as an education animal and he went with me to literally dozens of schools, scout meetings, business man meetings, park fairs and more. 

Luna also had some interesting behaviors. One time, at a day-long school job fair, he got tired, leaned against me and fell asleep. He had never been inside a cage and not thinking, I once put him in a cage. He panicked, screeching and screaming and thrashing about until I got him out. I never did that again. 

He never got upset or unhappy on his education programs - except when he saw dogs at park fairs. Birds believe what they can see - I also had a blind red tail hawk called Spirit, who was never caged and went on all education programs, perched on his stick. Anyway, I would have to quickly turn, to put my body between Luna and any dogs and then talk over my shoulder, asking the dog owner to please move away. And, he was fascinated by little kids and would stare intently at them. 

I trained him to do free flights where he would leave my glove and come back when I gave the signal and rewarded him with a mouse treat. But, one time, he decided not to come back and landed on a very high shelf in a library. It was a little embarrassing to have to climb up there to coax him back. Needless to say, after that, I never trusted him to come back when outside. 

It was always a toss up whether I taught him or he taught me. A little "trick" I would do during education lectures was that I would tell the group to listen to the sound of his wings and then, without showing any apparent command, I would magically make him flap his wings. Thing is, owls will move to the highest point on a branch for hunting. I would gently move my hand, which would make him flap his wings for balance while he moved up my hand. The group would be very impressed and after I explained the physical changes that owls have evolved to fly silently, I would also explain that Luna was not trained to flap his wings on command but rather, he had trained me. 

The evolutionary differences for silent flight, btw, are that their feathers are softer than a bunny rabbits and their flight feathers have a serrated leading edge, which breaks up the wind as it passed over them. 

GHOs are called Tigers Of The Sky because they will attack and kill almost anything. Although, its not true that they will take adult cats. They may attack them but raptors are way too light to actually carry away animals of any size. And adult cats are well armed and can fight back. Nonetheless, large owls will attack cats and can injure them badly enough to kill them. A gho I rehabbed had tangled with a skunk. My eyes would water at the smell but, since birds have no sense of smell (except vultures), the owl never had any idea how bad it was.

Luna is now about 17 years old, healthy and still lives in southern AZ, in his huge flight cage with other gho's. He dines on as many mice as he wants, has mated and reproduced owlets who went on to be released to a life in the wild. Not a bad life for one who would have surely died if he had not been found. I'm not in AZ any longer so he's not mine. I could have applied to have his permit transferred to me where I am now but I felt it was better for him if he stayed where he was known and where he was comfortable. 

That's probably more than you ever wanted to know and I didn't mean to get off on owls and hawks. But, I do love them as much as I love cats and feel privileged to work with them ... Thanks for reading.


----------



## ChrisL

Luddly Neddite said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meet Aragorn, a beautiful one-eyed cat who has a permanent wink. He lost an eye but gained a chance to live.
> “He was brought to the ER for euthanasia at 3 weeks old after being attacked by a dog with his eye hanging out,” said Aragorn’s human mom via imgur. When she met the little ginger boy, she knew she had to adopt him.
> This is Aragorn cuddling with his human mom in his new home.
> 
> 
> 
> He loves following her around the house.
> 
> 
> 
> Aragorn jumps in the bathtub after his mom showers.
> 
> 
> 
> “Are you taking me with you?”
> 
> 
> 
> “I only have one eye, but I can see just fine and I am happy and loved.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would have named him Polyphemus!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I had a wonderful one-eyed cat I called Wink. He had been hit by a car late at night, his eye was completely enucleated and crushed. He had been taken to my vet who called me because I was the executor of an estate that paid for pet bills. Because funds were getting slim, I authorized him to be pts but the vet called me back to tell me there was something special about the kitten's behavior and attitude. We struck a deal whereby the vet worked for free and I split the rest of the ^$1000 bill with the vet's office. The vet also said that since he had taken the last stray and another vet at the same office had taken the one before that, they "voted" that I should take this one. What the heck, I said. Sure, I'll foster him.
> 
> Then I fell in love with him. I could write a book about his behavior but suffice it to say, he really was special. He was just an ordinary looking grey tabby alley cat but nothing else about him was ordinary.
> 
> One example was that when he had to take medication, I actually taught him to take his pills. I put him on the kitchen counter and talked to him about why he had to take the pill while I gently pushed it into the corner of his mouth. After doing that twice, it became part of his evening meal to first jump up on the counter to take his pill.
> 
> I also had taken in a brain injured baby pigeon I called Walter. (Yeah, I know, probably everyone names their pigeon Walter.) Wink and Walter would sit on my desk, playing and wrestling, very rough and tumble. And, of all things, pushing pens back and forth. Walter either loved or hated yellow pens and would push them off onto the floor. I would pick them up and Wink would push them over to Walter who would again push them off onto the floor. Walter was always interested in Wink's eye and would push and peck at the where the other should have been. Wink would tire of that game quickly and would pin Walter down and put his mouth around Walter's head. Then they would go back to playing and wrestling. Eventually, the swelling in Walter's brain shrunk and he behaved more normally so, after some time for him to get used to where he was, I would let him out to fly. I would go out to the yard and call him and he'd come flying back. He liked to collect things and would pile them up on a table outside the back door. He would also build nests but I lived way out of town where there were no other pigeons and I didn't want to introduce them to the area so Walter never had a mate. Then, one day Walter didn't come back.
> 
> Another one eye-eyed animal I had was a great horned owl I called Luna - for the moon and his one good eye. He was brought to my wildlife rehab facility when he was just a fuzzy nestling, likely pushed out of or fallen from his nest.
> 
> I applied for and received a federal permit to keep him as an education animal and he went with me to literally dozens of schools, scout meetings, business man meetings, park fairs and more.
> 
> Luna also had some interesting behaviors. One time, at a day-long school job fair, he got tired, leaned against me and fell asleep. He had never been inside a cage and not thinking, I once put him in a cage. He panicked, screeching and screaming and thrashing about until I got him out. I never did that again.
> 
> He never got upset or unhappy on his education programs - except when he saw dogs at park fairs. Birds believe what they can see - I also had a blind red tail hawk called Spirit, who was never caged and went on all education programs, perched on his stick. Anyway, I would have to quickly turn, to put my body between Luna and any dogs and then talk over my shoulder, asking the dog owner to please move away. And, he was fascinated by little kids and would stare intently at them.
> 
> I trained him to do free flights where he would leave my glove and come back when I gave the signal and rewarded him with a mouse treat. But, one time, he decided not to come back and landed on a very high shelf in a library. It was a little embarrassing to have to climb up there to coax him back. Needless to say, after that, I never trusted him to come back when outside.
> 
> It was always a toss up whether I taught him or he taught me. A little "trick" I would do during education lectures was that I would tell the group to listen to the sound of his wings and then, without showing any apparent command, I would magically make him flap his wings. Thing is, owls will move to the highest point on a branch for hunting. I would gently move my hand, which would make him flap his wings for balance while he moved up my hand. The group would be very impressed and after I explained the physical changes that owls have evolved to fly silently, I would also explain that Luna was not trained to flap his wings on command but rather, he had trained me.
> 
> The evolutionary differences for silent flight, btw, are that their feathers are softer than a bunny rabbits and their flight feathers have a serrated leading edge, which breaks up the wind as it passed over them.
> 
> GHOs are called Tigers Of The Sky because they will attack and kill almost anything. Although, its not true that they will take adult cats. They may attack them but raptors are way too light to actually carry away animals of any size. And adult cats are well armed and can fight back. Nonetheless, large owls will attack cats and can injure them badly enough to kill them. A gho I rehabbed had tangled with a skunk. My eyes would water at the smell but, since birds have no sense of smell (except vultures), the owl never had any idea how bad it was.
> 
> Luna is now about 17 years old, healthy and still lives in southern AZ, in his huge flight cage with other gho's. He dines on as many mice as he wants, has mated and reproduced owlets who went on to be released to a life in the wild. Not a bad life for one who would have surely died if he had not been found. I'm not in AZ any longer so he's not mine. I could have applied to have his permit transferred to me where I am now but I felt it was better for him if he stayed where he was known and where he was comfortable.
> 
> That's probably more than you ever wanted to know and I didn't mean to get off on owls and hawks. But, I do love them as much as I love cats and feel privileged to work with them ... Thanks for reading.
Click to expand...


That is so fascinating!    Thanks for sharing!  You must miss Luna.


----------



## Vigilante

Meet Eeyore, a small miracle kitty.
He is a shelter, throw away kitty turned in to the Montgomery County Animal Shelter, along with his cat mother and four siblings.
Here’s Eeyore’s story via his Facebook page: “I’m a small miracle. I wasn’t even 4 oz when Mom brought me home from work. My brothers were much larger and still are. I’m what they call, ‘the runt’. We all did fine for the first week… but one morning, Mom woke up, started her routine and came to check on us. I was on my side, seizing and barely breathing. I was almost gone.
Being so small, Mom didnt have much hope but tried everything she could: fluids, karo syrup and wrapping me in a heated towel and carrying me around. She was weary and expected me to be gone when she unwrapped the towel… BUT to her surprise, I popped up!
I had a severe hookworm infestation and it took a toll on me..I crashed 3 more times. Mom carried me everywhere, giving me fluids, special kitty milk, keeping me warm… you name it… every hour for a week. It was very touch and go, but a week later, things seemed to be turning in a positive direction.
That was the beginning of November and here I am. I am about 8-9 weeks old now and getting stronger everyday. I weigh 1.2 lbs and do almost everything a normal kitten does. That’s why Mom makes such a big deal about ‘my firsts’ and everything I do.
I’m what she calls, a Christmas miracle, and for that, I am grateful. I have been given a second chance and my goal is to bring joy and smiles to everyone I meet!”
*
Meet Eeyore, a tiny miracle kitty. He’s the runt of his litter saved by the Montgomery County Animal Shelter.*



*He weighed less than 4 oz, when they brought him home.*



*Being so small, Eeyore fought hard to live and his family was there every step of the way to bring him back to health.*



*He is 8-9 weeks old now and getting stronger everyday.*



*Now he weighs 1.2 lbs and does almost everything a normal kitten does.*



*He’s a Christmas miracle to his family.*



*He’s got big ears and a big heart!*



*Loved!*



*“I’m a little fighter!”*


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Really really REALLY nice video. 

Enjoy.

Restore your faith in humanity in 4 minutes flat - YouTube


----------



## Luddly Neddite

ChrisL said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meet Aragorn, a beautiful one-eyed cat who has a permanent wink. He lost an eye but gained a chance to live.
> “He was brought to the ER for euthanasia at 3 weeks old after being attacked by a dog with his eye hanging out,” said Aragorn’s human mom via imgur. When she met the little ginger boy, she knew she had to adopt him.
> This is Aragorn cuddling with his human mom in his new home.
> 
> 
> 
> He loves following her around the house.
> 
> 
> 
> Aragorn jumps in the bathtub after his mom showers.
> 
> 
> 
> “Are you taking me with you?”
> 
> 
> 
> “I only have one eye, but I can see just fine and I am happy and loved.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would have named him Polyphemus!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I had a wonderful one-eyed cat I called Wink. He had been hit by a car late at night, his eye was completely enucleated and crushed. He had been taken to my vet who called me because I was the executor of an estate that paid for pet bills. Because funds were getting slim, I authorized him to be pts but the vet called me back to tell me there was something special about the kitten's behavior and attitude. We struck a deal whereby the vet worked for free and I split the rest of the ^$1000 bill with the vet's office. The vet also said that since he had taken the last stray and another vet at the same office had taken the one before that, they "voted" that I should take this one. What the heck, I said. Sure, I'll foster him.
> 
> Then I fell in love with him. I could write a book about his behavior but suffice it to say, he really was special. He was just an ordinary looking grey tabby alley cat but nothing else about him was ordinary.
> 
> One example was that when he had to take medication, I actually taught him to take his pills. I put him on the kitchen counter and talked to him about why he had to take the pill while I gently pushed it into the corner of his mouth. After doing that twice, it became part of his evening meal to first jump up on the counter to take his pill.
> 
> I also had taken in a brain injured baby pigeon I called Walter. (Yeah, I know, probably everyone names their pigeon Walter.) Wink and Walter would sit on my desk, playing and wrestling, very rough and tumble. And, of all things, pushing pens back and forth. Walter either loved or hated yellow pens and would push them off onto the floor. I would pick them up and Wink would push them over to Walter who would again push them off onto the floor. Walter was always interested in Wink's eye and would push and peck at the where the other should have been. Wink would tire of that game quickly and would pin Walter down and put his mouth around Walter's head. Then they would go back to playing and wrestling. Eventually, the swelling in Walter's brain shrunk and he behaved more normally so, after some time for him to get used to where he was, I would let him out to fly. I would go out to the yard and call him and he'd come flying back. He liked to collect things and would pile them up on a table outside the back door. He would also build nests but I lived way out of town where there were no other pigeons and I didn't want to introduce them to the area so Walter never had a mate. Then, one day Walter didn't come back.
> 
> Another one eye-eyed animal I had was a great horned owl I called Luna - for the moon and his one good eye. He was brought to my wildlife rehab facility when he was just a fuzzy nestling, likely pushed out of or fallen from his nest.
> 
> I applied for and received a federal permit to keep him as an education animal and he went with me to literally dozens of schools, scout meetings, business man meetings, park fairs and more.
> 
> Luna also had some interesting behaviors. One time, at a day-long school job fair, he got tired, leaned against me and fell asleep. He had never been inside a cage and not thinking, I once put him in a cage. He panicked, screeching and screaming and thrashing about until I got him out. I never did that again.
> 
> He never got upset or unhappy on his education programs - except when he saw dogs at park fairs. Birds believe what they can see - I also had a blind red tail hawk called Spirit, who was never caged and went on all education programs, perched on his stick. Anyway, I would have to quickly turn, to put my body between Luna and any dogs and then talk over my shoulder, asking the dog owner to please move away. And, he was fascinated by little kids and would stare intently at them.
> 
> I trained him to do free flights where he would leave my glove and come back when I gave the signal and rewarded him with a mouse treat. But, one time, he decided not to come back and landed on a very high shelf in a library. It was a little embarrassing to have to climb up there to coax him back. Needless to say, after that, I never trusted him to come back when outside.
> 
> It was always a toss up whether I taught him or he taught me. A little "trick" I would do during education lectures was that I would tell the group to listen to the sound of his wings and then, without showing any apparent command, I would magically make him flap his wings. Thing is, owls will move to the highest point on a branch for hunting. I would gently move my hand, which would make him flap his wings for balance while he moved up my hand. The group would be very impressed and after I explained the physical changes that owls have evolved to fly silently, I would also explain that Luna was not trained to flap his wings on command but rather, he had trained me.
> 
> The evolutionary differences for silent flight, btw, are that their feathers are softer than a bunny rabbits and their flight feathers have a serrated leading edge, which breaks up the wind as it passed over them.
> 
> GHOs are called Tigers Of The Sky because they will attack and kill almost anything. Although, its not true that they will take adult cats. They may attack them but raptors are way too light to actually carry away animals of any size. And adult cats are well armed and can fight back. Nonetheless, large owls will attack cats and can injure them badly enough to kill them. A gho I rehabbed had tangled with a skunk. My eyes would water at the smell but, since birds have no sense of smell (except vultures), the owl never had any idea how bad it was.
> 
> Luna is now about 17 years old, healthy and still lives in southern AZ, in his huge flight cage with other gho's. He dines on as many mice as he wants, has mated and reproduced owlets who went on to be released to a life in the wild. Not a bad life for one who would have surely died if he had not been found. I'm not in AZ any longer so he's not mine. I could have applied to have his permit transferred to me where I am now but I felt it was better for him if he stayed where he was known and where he was comfortable.
> 
> That's probably more than you ever wanted to know and I didn't mean to get off on owls and hawks. But, I do love them as much as I love cats and feel privileged to work with them ... Thanks for reading.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is so fascinating!    Thanks for sharing!  You must miss Luna.
Click to expand...


Thank you ChrisL

Like I said, I feel very privileged, honored to work with wildlife. And I love rescuing and fostering domestic animals. Although I have cut back on the number of animals I rehab, I will always rescue and rehab. 

I do miss Luna and probably always will. But I think we all miss the critters who have shared our lives.


----------



## ChrisL

Luddly Neddite said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meet Aragorn, a beautiful one-eyed cat who has a permanent wink. He lost an eye but gained a chance to live.
> “He was brought to the ER for euthanasia at 3 weeks old after being attacked by a dog with his eye hanging out,” said Aragorn’s human mom via imgur. When she met the little ginger boy, she knew she had to adopt him.
> This is Aragorn cuddling with his human mom in his new home.
> 
> 
> 
> He loves following her around the house.
> 
> 
> 
> Aragorn jumps in the bathtub after his mom showers.
> 
> 
> 
> “Are you taking me with you?”
> 
> 
> 
> “I only have one eye, but I can see just fine and I am happy and loved.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would have named him Polyphemus!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I had a wonderful one-eyed cat I called Wink. He had been hit by a car late at night, his eye was completely enucleated and crushed. He had been taken to my vet who called me because I was the executor of an estate that paid for pet bills. Because funds were getting slim, I authorized him to be pts but the vet called me back to tell me there was something special about the kitten's behavior and attitude. We struck a deal whereby the vet worked for free and I split the rest of the ^$1000 bill with the vet's office. The vet also said that since he had taken the last stray and another vet at the same office had taken the one before that, they "voted" that I should take this one. What the heck, I said. Sure, I'll foster him.
> 
> Then I fell in love with him. I could write a book about his behavior but suffice it to say, he really was special. He was just an ordinary looking grey tabby alley cat but nothing else about him was ordinary.
> 
> One example was that when he had to take medication, I actually taught him to take his pills. I put him on the kitchen counter and talked to him about why he had to take the pill while I gently pushed it into the corner of his mouth. After doing that twice, it became part of his evening meal to first jump up on the counter to take his pill.
> 
> I also had taken in a brain injured baby pigeon I called Walter. (Yeah, I know, probably everyone names their pigeon Walter.) Wink and Walter would sit on my desk, playing and wrestling, very rough and tumble. And, of all things, pushing pens back and forth. Walter either loved or hated yellow pens and would push them off onto the floor. I would pick them up and Wink would push them over to Walter who would again push them off onto the floor. Walter was always interested in Wink's eye and would push and peck at the where the other should have been. Wink would tire of that game quickly and would pin Walter down and put his mouth around Walter's head. Then they would go back to playing and wrestling. Eventually, the swelling in Walter's brain shrunk and he behaved more normally so, after some time for him to get used to where he was, I would let him out to fly. I would go out to the yard and call him and he'd come flying back. He liked to collect things and would pile them up on a table outside the back door. He would also build nests but I lived way out of town where there were no other pigeons and I didn't want to introduce them to the area so Walter never had a mate. Then, one day Walter didn't come back.
> 
> Another one eye-eyed animal I had was a great horned owl I called Luna - for the moon and his one good eye. He was brought to my wildlife rehab facility when he was just a fuzzy nestling, likely pushed out of or fallen from his nest.
> 
> I applied for and received a federal permit to keep him as an education animal and he went with me to literally dozens of schools, scout meetings, business man meetings, park fairs and more.
> 
> Luna also had some interesting behaviors. One time, at a day-long school job fair, he got tired, leaned against me and fell asleep. He had never been inside a cage and not thinking, I once put him in a cage. He panicked, screeching and screaming and thrashing about until I got him out. I never did that again.
> 
> He never got upset or unhappy on his education programs - except when he saw dogs at park fairs. Birds believe what they can see - I also had a blind red tail hawk called Spirit, who was never caged and went on all education programs, perched on his stick. Anyway, I would have to quickly turn, to put my body between Luna and any dogs and then talk over my shoulder, asking the dog owner to please move away. And, he was fascinated by little kids and would stare intently at them.
> 
> I trained him to do free flights where he would leave my glove and come back when I gave the signal and rewarded him with a mouse treat. But, one time, he decided not to come back and landed on a very high shelf in a library. It was a little embarrassing to have to climb up there to coax him back. Needless to say, after that, I never trusted him to come back when outside.
> 
> It was always a toss up whether I taught him or he taught me. A little "trick" I would do during education lectures was that I would tell the group to listen to the sound of his wings and then, without showing any apparent command, I would magically make him flap his wings. Thing is, owls will move to the highest point on a branch for hunting. I would gently move my hand, which would make him flap his wings for balance while he moved up my hand. The group would be very impressed and after I explained the physical changes that owls have evolved to fly silently, I would also explain that Luna was not trained to flap his wings on command but rather, he had trained me.
> 
> The evolutionary differences for silent flight, btw, are that their feathers are softer than a bunny rabbits and their flight feathers have a serrated leading edge, which breaks up the wind as it passed over them.
> 
> GHOs are called Tigers Of The Sky because they will attack and kill almost anything. Although, its not true that they will take adult cats. They may attack them but raptors are way too light to actually carry away animals of any size. And adult cats are well armed and can fight back. Nonetheless, large owls will attack cats and can injure them badly enough to kill them. A gho I rehabbed had tangled with a skunk. My eyes would water at the smell but, since birds have no sense of smell (except vultures), the owl never had any idea how bad it was.
> 
> Luna is now about 17 years old, healthy and still lives in southern AZ, in his huge flight cage with other gho's. He dines on as many mice as he wants, has mated and reproduced owlets who went on to be released to a life in the wild. Not a bad life for one who would have surely died if he had not been found. I'm not in AZ any longer so he's not mine. I could have applied to have his permit transferred to me where I am now but I felt it was better for him if he stayed where he was known and where he was comfortable.
> 
> That's probably more than you ever wanted to know and I didn't mean to get off on owls and hawks. But, I do love them as much as I love cats and feel privileged to work with them ... Thanks for reading.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is so fascinating!    Thanks for sharing!  You must miss Luna.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you ChrisL
> 
> Like I said, I feel very privileged, honored to work with wildlife. And I love rescuing and fostering domestic animals. Although I have cut back on the number of animals I rehab, I will always rescue and rehab.
> 
> I do miss Luna and probably always will. But I think we all miss the critters who have shared our lives.
Click to expand...


It must have been a really awesome experience to have a pet owl!


----------



## Luddly Neddite

ChrisL said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meet Aragorn, a beautiful one-eyed cat who has a permanent wink. He lost an eye but gained a chance to live.
> “He was brought to the ER for euthanasia at 3 weeks old after being attacked by a dog with his eye hanging out,” said Aragorn’s human mom via imgur. When she met the little ginger boy, she knew she had to adopt him.
> This is Aragorn cuddling with his human mom in his new home.
> 
> 
> 
> He loves following her around the house.
> 
> 
> 
> Aragorn jumps in the bathtub after his mom showers.
> 
> 
> 
> “Are you taking me with you?”
> 
> 
> 
> “I only have one eye, but I can see just fine and I am happy and loved.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would have named him Polyphemus!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I had a wonderful one-eyed cat I called Wink. He had been hit by a car late at night, his eye was completely enucleated and crushed. He had been taken to my vet who called me because I was the executor of an estate that paid for pet bills. Because funds were getting slim, I authorized him to be pts but the vet called me back to tell me there was something special about the kitten's behavior and attitude. We struck a deal whereby the vet worked for free and I split the rest of the ^$1000 bill with the vet's office. The vet also said that since he had taken the last stray and another vet at the same office had taken the one before that, they "voted" that I should take this one. What the heck, I said. Sure, I'll foster him.
> 
> Then I fell in love with him. I could write a book about his behavior but suffice it to say, he really was special. He was just an ordinary looking grey tabby alley cat but nothing else about him was ordinary.
> 
> One example was that when he had to take medication, I actually taught him to take his pills. I put him on the kitchen counter and talked to him about why he had to take the pill while I gently pushed it into the corner of his mouth. After doing that twice, it became part of his evening meal to first jump up on the counter to take his pill.
> 
> I also had taken in a brain injured baby pigeon I called Walter. (Yeah, I know, probably everyone names their pigeon Walter.) Wink and Walter would sit on my desk, playing and wrestling, very rough and tumble. And, of all things, pushing pens back and forth. Walter either loved or hated yellow pens and would push them off onto the floor. I would pick them up and Wink would push them over to Walter who would again push them off onto the floor. Walter was always interested in Wink's eye and would push and peck at the where the other should have been. Wink would tire of that game quickly and would pin Walter down and put his mouth around Walter's head. Then they would go back to playing and wrestling. Eventually, the swelling in Walter's brain shrunk and he behaved more normally so, after some time for him to get used to where he was, I would let him out to fly. I would go out to the yard and call him and he'd come flying back. He liked to collect things and would pile them up on a table outside the back door. He would also build nests but I lived way out of town where there were no other pigeons and I didn't want to introduce them to the area so Walter never had a mate. Then, one day Walter didn't come back.
> 
> Another one eye-eyed animal I had was a great horned owl I called Luna - for the moon and his one good eye. He was brought to my wildlife rehab facility when he was just a fuzzy nestling, likely pushed out of or fallen from his nest.
> 
> I applied for and received a federal permit to keep him as an education animal and he went with me to literally dozens of schools, scout meetings, business man meetings, park fairs and more.
> 
> Luna also had some interesting behaviors. One time, at a day-long school job fair, he got tired, leaned against me and fell asleep. He had never been inside a cage and not thinking, I once put him in a cage. He panicked, screeching and screaming and thrashing about until I got him out. I never did that again.
> 
> He never got upset or unhappy on his education programs - except when he saw dogs at park fairs. Birds believe what they can see - I also had a blind red tail hawk called Spirit, who was never caged and went on all education programs, perched on his stick. Anyway, I would have to quickly turn, to put my body between Luna and any dogs and then talk over my shoulder, asking the dog owner to please move away. And, he was fascinated by little kids and would stare intently at them.
> 
> I trained him to do free flights where he would leave my glove and come back when I gave the signal and rewarded him with a mouse treat. But, one time, he decided not to come back and landed on a very high shelf in a library. It was a little embarrassing to have to climb up there to coax him back. Needless to say, after that, I never trusted him to come back when outside.
> 
> It was always a toss up whether I taught him or he taught me. A little "trick" I would do during education lectures was that I would tell the group to listen to the sound of his wings and then, without showing any apparent command, I would magically make him flap his wings. Thing is, owls will move to the highest point on a branch for hunting. I would gently move my hand, which would make him flap his wings for balance while he moved up my hand. The group would be very impressed and after I explained the physical changes that owls have evolved to fly silently, I would also explain that Luna was not trained to flap his wings on command but rather, he had trained me.
> 
> The evolutionary differences for silent flight, btw, are that their feathers are softer than a bunny rabbits and their flight feathers have a serrated leading edge, which breaks up the wind as it passed over them.
> 
> GHOs are called Tigers Of The Sky because they will attack and kill almost anything. Although, its not true that they will take adult cats. They may attack them but raptors are way too light to actually carry away animals of any size. And adult cats are well armed and can fight back. Nonetheless, large owls will attack cats and can injure them badly enough to kill them. A gho I rehabbed had tangled with a skunk. My eyes would water at the smell but, since birds have no sense of smell (except vultures), the owl never had any idea how bad it was.
> 
> Luna is now about 17 years old, healthy and still lives in southern AZ, in his huge flight cage with other gho's. He dines on as many mice as he wants, has mated and reproduced owlets who went on to be released to a life in the wild. Not a bad life for one who would have surely died if he had not been found. I'm not in AZ any longer so he's not mine. I could have applied to have his permit transferred to me where I am now but I felt it was better for him if he stayed where he was known and where he was comfortable.
> 
> That's probably more than you ever wanted to know and I didn't mean to get off on owls and hawks. But, I do love them as much as I love cats and feel privileged to work with them ... Thanks for reading.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is so fascinating!    Thanks for sharing!  You must miss Luna.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you ChrisL
> 
> Like I said, I feel very privileged, honored to work with wildlife. And I love rescuing and fostering domestic animals. Although I have cut back on the number of animals I rehab, I will always rescue and rehab.
> 
> I do miss Luna and probably always will. But I think we all miss the critters who have shared our lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It must have been a really awesome experience to have a pet owl!
Click to expand...


Not a pet though. He was always wild. Tame but not domesticated.

That was always part of my education spiel because so many people would ask how they could get an owl too. 

I would explain how hard it is to keep a wild animal healthy and how expensive they are to feed. A lot of hard work and you never get a day off. 

I always doubted people really got the point though. All they saw was this big beautiful bird and well, if Harry Potter had owls, they wanted one too.


----------



## ChrisL

Luddly Neddite said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would have named him Polyphemus!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a wonderful one-eyed cat I called Wink. He had been hit by a car late at night, his eye was completely enucleated and crushed. He had been taken to my vet who called me because I was the executor of an estate that paid for pet bills. Because funds were getting slim, I authorized him to be pts but the vet called me back to tell me there was something special about the kitten's behavior and attitude. We struck a deal whereby the vet worked for free and I split the rest of the ^$1000 bill with the vet's office. The vet also said that since he had taken the last stray and another vet at the same office had taken the one before that, they "voted" that I should take this one. What the heck, I said. Sure, I'll foster him.
> 
> Then I fell in love with him. I could write a book about his behavior but suffice it to say, he really was special. He was just an ordinary looking grey tabby alley cat but nothing else about him was ordinary.
> 
> One example was that when he had to take medication, I actually taught him to take his pills. I put him on the kitchen counter and talked to him about why he had to take the pill while I gently pushed it into the corner of his mouth. After doing that twice, it became part of his evening meal to first jump up on the counter to take his pill.
> 
> I also had taken in a brain injured baby pigeon I called Walter. (Yeah, I know, probably everyone names their pigeon Walter.) Wink and Walter would sit on my desk, playing and wrestling, very rough and tumble. And, of all things, pushing pens back and forth. Walter either loved or hated yellow pens and would push them off onto the floor. I would pick them up and Wink would push them over to Walter who would again push them off onto the floor. Walter was always interested in Wink's eye and would push and peck at the where the other should have been. Wink would tire of that game quickly and would pin Walter down and put his mouth around Walter's head. Then they would go back to playing and wrestling. Eventually, the swelling in Walter's brain shrunk and he behaved more normally so, after some time for him to get used to where he was, I would let him out to fly. I would go out to the yard and call him and he'd come flying back. He liked to collect things and would pile them up on a table outside the back door. He would also build nests but I lived way out of town where there were no other pigeons and I didn't want to introduce them to the area so Walter never had a mate. Then, one day Walter didn't come back.
> 
> Another one eye-eyed animal I had was a great horned owl I called Luna - for the moon and his one good eye. He was brought to my wildlife rehab facility when he was just a fuzzy nestling, likely pushed out of or fallen from his nest.
> 
> I applied for and received a federal permit to keep him as an education animal and he went with me to literally dozens of schools, scout meetings, business man meetings, park fairs and more.
> 
> Luna also had some interesting behaviors. One time, at a day-long school job fair, he got tired, leaned against me and fell asleep. He had never been inside a cage and not thinking, I once put him in a cage. He panicked, screeching and screaming and thrashing about until I got him out. I never did that again.
> 
> He never got upset or unhappy on his education programs - except when he saw dogs at park fairs. Birds believe what they can see - I also had a blind red tail hawk called Spirit, who was never caged and went on all education programs, perched on his stick. Anyway, I would have to quickly turn, to put my body between Luna and any dogs and then talk over my shoulder, asking the dog owner to please move away. And, he was fascinated by little kids and would stare intently at them.
> 
> I trained him to do free flights where he would leave my glove and come back when I gave the signal and rewarded him with a mouse treat. But, one time, he decided not to come back and landed on a very high shelf in a library. It was a little embarrassing to have to climb up there to coax him back. Needless to say, after that, I never trusted him to come back when outside.
> 
> It was always a toss up whether I taught him or he taught me. A little "trick" I would do during education lectures was that I would tell the group to listen to the sound of his wings and then, without showing any apparent command, I would magically make him flap his wings. Thing is, owls will move to the highest point on a branch for hunting. I would gently move my hand, which would make him flap his wings for balance while he moved up my hand. The group would be very impressed and after I explained the physical changes that owls have evolved to fly silently, I would also explain that Luna was not trained to flap his wings on command but rather, he had trained me.
> 
> The evolutionary differences for silent flight, btw, are that their feathers are softer than a bunny rabbits and their flight feathers have a serrated leading edge, which breaks up the wind as it passed over them.
> 
> GHOs are called Tigers Of The Sky because they will attack and kill almost anything. Although, its not true that they will take adult cats. They may attack them but raptors are way too light to actually carry away animals of any size. And adult cats are well armed and can fight back. Nonetheless, large owls will attack cats and can injure them badly enough to kill them. A gho I rehabbed had tangled with a skunk. My eyes would water at the smell but, since birds have no sense of smell (except vultures), the owl never had any idea how bad it was.
> 
> Luna is now about 17 years old, healthy and still lives in southern AZ, in his huge flight cage with other gho's. He dines on as many mice as he wants, has mated and reproduced owlets who went on to be released to a life in the wild. Not a bad life for one who would have surely died if he had not been found. I'm not in AZ any longer so he's not mine. I could have applied to have his permit transferred to me where I am now but I felt it was better for him if he stayed where he was known and where he was comfortable.
> 
> That's probably more than you ever wanted to know and I didn't mean to get off on owls and hawks. But, I do love them as much as I love cats and feel privileged to work with them ... Thanks for reading.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is so fascinating!    Thanks for sharing!  You must miss Luna.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you ChrisL
> 
> Like I said, I feel very privileged, honored to work with wildlife. And I love rescuing and fostering domestic animals. Although I have cut back on the number of animals I rehab, I will always rescue and rehab.
> 
> I do miss Luna and probably always will. But I think we all miss the critters who have shared our lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It must have been a really awesome experience to have a pet owl!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not a pet though. He was always wild. Tame but not domesticated.
> 
> That was always part of my education spiel because so many people would ask how they could get an owl too.
> 
> I would explain how hard it is to keep a wild animal healthy and how expensive they are to feed. A lot of hard work and you never get a day off.
> 
> I always doubted people really got the point though. All they saw was this big beautiful bird and well, if Harry Potter had owls, they wanted one too.
Click to expand...


Definitely, some birds are a commitment for a life time.  Some parrots, I know, can live for like 80 years!    Longer than some people!  That's like a marriage.


----------



## Vigilante

Little Liza is quite special. She and her family were found at a gas station by a kind person who later realized that this little tabby girl was born with only two paws.
“I stumbled across a family of cats at a gas station. It wasn’t until after trapping them that I realized this kitten has no back feet,” said Liza’s human mom via reddit.
“I’ve taken her to the vet and little Liza is completely healthy besides her absent feet. She’s completely come out of her shell and is amazing in every possible way. I’m working on getting her used to having her nubs touched and handled. I have been researching and am working on getting in touch with some specialists. Getting her booties (or the like) is nothing urgent at the moment, though. She gets around great and does not seem phased whatsoever by her handicap,” she added.
Liza runs & plays like any other kitten! In fact, she doesn’t think she’s any different.
*
Meet Liza who was found at a gas station along with her furry family.*



*She was born with only 2 paws.*



*“Belly rubs please!”*



*She can run and play like other kitten.*



*Guess who got up on the cat tree by herself! This gal! *



*Liza playing spidercat!*



*Little Liza loves her new life and doesn’t think she is any different.*


----------



## Vigilante

“Found an abandoned 4-day old kitten underneath our porch,” said Abbey via reddit. Her mother took in the tiny ball of fur and worked around the clock to help him survive.
They named him Nacho and the little ginger boy got bigger and stronger day by day.
“He’s doing awesome! He’s learned to go up and down stairs and how to eat/drink like a big boy and poop on his own! We’ve decided to keep him. My dad loves him so much, he’s going to get allergy shots so that he can stay around,” she added. (reddit)
*Meet Nacho. He was just 4 days old when they found him underneath their porch. *



*Nacho taking a nap in a cereal bowl.*



*“My sister is a former Vet Tech and showed my mom how to take care of him – cat’s milk replacer, feeding every 3 hours, keeping him warm, stimulating elimination, etc.”*



*He literally fits in the palm of your hand.*



*Nacho opened his eyes to see the world!*



*He even made a doggie friend.*



*Nacho supervising the house. “We’ve decided to keep him. My dad loves him so much, he’s going to get allergy shots so that he can stay around.”*


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> *“My sister is a former Vet Tech and showed my mom how to take care of him – cat’s milk replacer, feeding every 3 hours, keeping him warm, stimulating elimination, etc.”*



Such a tiny little kitty!


----------



## Vigilante

Remember Elsa the kitten found in freezing temperature in Denver? The story has a happy ending.
The little orange tabby has been adopted by none other than her foster dad who nursed the little ginger girl back to health.
Elsa’s temperature was so low that it didn’t register on a thermometer. The shelter workers of the Denver Dumb Friends League used blankets, heating pads and hair dryers to help her warm up.
When she was placed in the care of Jim Slater, who has fostered dozens of animals and is experienced in handling severe medical cases, he fell in love with little Elsa. “She was by far the sweetest kitten I’ve ever fostered,” said Jim. “She’s just amazing.”
“On Saturday, exactly one month after being rescued from the freezing cold and brought to our shelter, the Colorado kitten who ignited compassion around the world was adopted by the foster parent who nurtured her back to health after she suffered severe hypothermia. Elsa’s foster parent turned forever parent, Jim, also happens to be our 2014 Volunteer of the Year! We’re thrilled for both of them and couldn’t imagine a better fairytale ending,” The Dumb Friends League posted news of Elsa’s adoption at Facebook.
Now Elsa is a very happy kitty living with her older brother Blue the cat and the person who loves her to bits.
*Elsa the kitten found in sub-zero weather in Denver has been adopted by her foster dad.*



*Elsa’s temperature was so low that it didn’t register on a thermometer. They used blankets, heating pads and hair dryers to help her warm up. Jim worked around the clock to bring the little ginger girl back to health.*



*Look at the difference! Elsa happy and healthy now!*



*She now has a brother named Blue. *



*Elsa and her favorite person in the world.*


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> Remember Elsa the kitten found in freezing temperature in Denver? The story has a happy ending.
> The little orange tabby has been adopted by none other than her foster dad who nursed the little ginger girl back to health.
> Elsa’s temperature was so low that it didn’t register on a thermometer. The shelter workers of the Denver Dumb Friends League used blankets, heating pads and hair dryers to help her warm up.
> When she was placed in the care of Jim Slater, who has fostered dozens of animals and is experienced in handling severe medical cases, he fell in love with little Elsa. “She was by far the sweetest kitten I’ve ever fostered,” said Jim. “She’s just amazing.”
> “On Saturday, exactly one month after being rescued from the freezing cold and brought to our shelter, the Colorado kitten who ignited compassion around the world was adopted by the foster parent who nurtured her back to health after she suffered severe hypothermia. Elsa’s foster parent turned forever parent, Jim, also happens to be our 2014 Volunteer of the Year! We’re thrilled for both of them and couldn’t imagine a better fairytale ending,” The Dumb Friends League posted news of Elsa’s adoption at Facebook.
> Now Elsa is a very happy kitty living with her older brother Blue the cat and the person who loves her to bits.
> *Elsa the kitten found in sub-zero weather in Denver has been adopted by her foster dad.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Elsa’s temperature was so low that it didn’t register on a thermometer. They used blankets, heating pads and hair dryers to help her warm up. Jim worked around the clock to bring the little ginger girl back to health.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Look at the difference! Elsa happy and healthy now!*
> 
> 
> 
> *She now has a brother named Blue. *
> 
> 
> 
> *Elsa and her favorite person in the world.*



Awwww.  That is so sweet.


----------



## Mr. H.

Our cat is ok. It's just a cat. And I'm sorry, but I can't wait until it dies. God damn money pit.


----------



## Vigilante

Meet Thumper the kitty who hops like a bunny and has a purrsonality that will touch your heart.
“Thumper was born with only his hind legs but you wouldn’t know it, he gets around better than most other cats I know,” Thumper’s human wrote via Facebook.
“At about 6 weeks old thumper was brought into the ASPCA Manhattan while I was doing an externship and it was love at first sight.”
“Some might say he gets around more like a rabbit than a cat and acts more like a dog. Regardless, having only 2 hind legs has not slowed this little guy down at all, one day he even hopes to help kids who might be a little ‘different’ how great that can be!”
*
Meet Thumper the bunny cat who was born with only his hind legs.*




*But you wouldn’t know. He gets around just like other cats if not better.*




*“Some might say he gets around more like a rabbit than a cat and acts more like a dog. Regardless, having only 2 hind legs has not slowed this little guy down at all.”*




* Thumper and his sister Shayna.*




*They adore each other.*


----------



## Vigilante

Edgar’s Mission wrote this beautiful story on their website:
“_Earlier today we received a call from a factory worker to advise that kittens had been found abandoned at an industrial warehouse. Seeking refuge in a metal carryall, the tiny waifs lay huddled, not knowing that danger lurked just moments away. With a call for the carryall ordered, the distressed worker didn’t wish to move the piece of machinery, knowing full well that if they did the kittens would perish.
We had but a short window of opportunity to try and save the kittens and stave off the forklift that would surely crush them. Although our efforts were not quick, we had both the patience of the worker and luck on our side and four tiny kittens were eventually pulled one by perilous one from the tiny holes in the carry all. But despite our successful rescue, it was with heavy hearts that we left, as no mother cat was in sight.
However no sooner had our Kindness Van touched down at Edgar’s Mission, delivering its very special cargo, than we received another call from the factory worker to say that a mother cat had been spotted in the same area the kittens were found. Once again our rescue team was dispatched, hoping that our hour long journey would not see us arriving too late. After scaling fences and hiding in bushes, a mother cat was soon sighted, a trap set and with bated breath our rescuers waited… and waited… and waited.
The rest is one of the most wonderful rescue stories of the year._”
*A litter of tiny kittens were rescued from a industrial warehouse. *



* The kittens found refuge in a metal carryall. The worker who found the kittens immediately called Edgar’s Mission for help. They successfully rescued 4 tiny ones, but the mama cat was nowhere to be found.*



*Soon they received another call from the factory worker who spotted the cat mama in the area where the kittens were found. They dispatched their rescue team. With a lot of patience, they found the cat mama and safely brought her to the shelter, reunited her with her kittens.*



*It was a really happy reunion.*


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> Meet Thumper the kitty who hops like a bunny and has a purrsonality that will touch your heart.
> “Thumper was born with only his hind legs but you wouldn’t know it, he gets around better than most other cats I know,” Thumper’s human wrote via Facebook.
> “At about 6 weeks old thumper was brought into the ASPCA Manhattan while I was doing an externship and it was love at first sight.”
> “Some might say he gets around more like a rabbit than a cat and acts more like a dog. Regardless, having only 2 hind legs has not slowed this little guy down at all, one day he even hopes to help kids who might be a little ‘different’ how great that can be!”
> *
> Meet Thumper the bunny cat who was born with only his hind legs.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *But you wouldn’t know. He gets around just like other cats if not better.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *“Some might say he gets around more like a rabbit than a cat and acts more like a dog. Regardless, having only 2 hind legs has not slowed this little guy down at all.”*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Thumper and his sister Shayna.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *They adore each other.*



Oh, I bet he would get along well with my bunny!


----------



## Vigilante

Meet the Donatella! She was heavily pregnant and due to have her kittens when she came to Cats Protection Bridgend Adoption Center.
*Donatella is getting impatient for her kittens to be born. *



*She had a big belly which had many people wonder how many kittens were in there.*



*A few days later, her belly popped! She gave birth to 10 tiny furballs!
“Donatella has given birth to 10 kittens! This is the largest litter we have ever had born at the centre, she is going to have lots of TLC to help her cope with such a large litter!” Cats Protection wrote.*



*“Donatella is proving to be an amazing mother and is doing a great job of looking after her kittens. The smallest two were struggling to feed with so much competition for mum’s milk, so they are going to be hand reared by one of our most experienced fosterer’s to give them the best chance.” *(Cats Protection)



*10 very tiny furballs!*


----------



## Vigilante

A rescue kitten is home this Christmas with a new sister cat that looks just like him.
“I adopted a kitten that looks like my eldest…” the human wrote via reddit. Meet tuxedo twins Exo and Oxe! They are twins from different mothers.
*Oxe the kitten on the car ride home.*



*He had no idea who was waiting for him at his new home.*



*Meeting each other for the first time. Oxe looks like the mini version of Exo.*



*Oxe’s first Christmas with his new ‘twin’ sister.*



*Now they have each other forever.*


----------



## Vigilante

Devin the kitty doesn’t walk like other cats. He can’t use his hind legs, but the little guy thinks he’s perfectly different.
Despite being rescued from an unthinkable and horrific situation, Devin the cat shows nothing but love. After a construction worker saved the little tabby from danger, he took him home. Though he didn’t know if he could save Devin, he had to try.
“For the next 24 hours, the worker and his family tried to nurse Devin back to health, but he clearly needed more,” Petco wrote. Devin had a spinal core injury and he was paralyzed in his hind quarters. The worker called Angels Among Us Pet Rescue (AAUPR) of Alpharetta, Ga., to ask for help.
Despite what had happened to Devin, he showed spunk and a strong will to live.
“When he batted at me with his two good paws through that crate, I just knew we had to help him,” said AAUPR volunteer, Kim Kay.
“Saving his life was no small feat, but today, Devin lives!
Fortunately, today Devin feels no pain from his paralysis. A customized set of wheels was built to aide his mobility thanks to AAUPR. And, best of all, the vet who first treated him has decided to adopt Devin, understanding his lifetime of treatment needs.” (Petco)
“He is a standard bearer of unconditional love, a champion for never giving up, and an inspirational example that regardless of disability, life can still be enjoyed to its fullest. He is a true angel among us,” said Kay.
*
Meet Devin. His name means ‘perfect.’*



*He was rescued from an unthinkable situation that left him paralyzed, but little Devin has a strong will to live.*



*“Mah mousey!!”*



*“I caught it!”*



*Devin is a little angel. He’s been adopted by the vet who first treated him.*


----------



## Vigilante

Tiny calico kitten Pigeon was found abandoned at a pigeon supply shop. Jimmy, an animal rescuer, took her into his foster care. A few weeks later, they found Merlin, an orphan baby kitten who was in need of some motherly love. When Pigeon and Merlin met, it was an instant bond.
*This is tiny Merlin, an orphan kitten, after her first bath.*



*Pigeon was found abandoned at a pigeon supply shop when she was a wee kitten.*



*When they met, it was an instant bond!*



*Merlin liked to snuggle up to Pigeon and Pigeon adored her little kitten friend.*



*Totally inseparable!*


----------



## Vigilante

These tiny foster kittens have found an unusual mom at their foster home. A loving Boxer dog have become their mom and helps her human care for the babies. The kittens adore her too.
*These tiny foster kittens have found an unusual mom. *



*When they arrived in their foster home, a Boxer dog took to them and snuggling began.*



*Sharing a bone with her kitten.*



*“It’s time for a bath kitty!”*



*She’s taking a break while the kittens are taking a nap.*



*The kittens adore their new ‘mom.’*


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> These tiny foster kittens have found an unusual mom at their foster home. A loving Boxer dog have become their mom and helps her human care for the babies. The kittens adore her too.
> *These tiny foster kittens have found an unusual mom. *
> 
> 
> 
> *When they arrived in their foster home, a Boxer dog took to them and snuggling began.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Sharing a bone with her kitten.*
> 
> 
> 
> *“It’s time for a bath kitty!”*
> 
> 
> 
> *She’s taking a break while the kittens are taking a nap.*
> 
> 
> 
> *The kittens adore their new ‘mom.’*



Aww, really cute.


----------



## Vigilante

Meet Bumble, who was just two days old when they rescued him. His eyes were still closed. They took him under their care and nursed him around the clock.
“(He was) found in a gutter and surrendered to LV Valley Humane Society,” said Ol’ McShelly via flickr.
*Just 2 days old, little Bumble had a big appetite.*



*His eyes started to open and he was quite fascinated by his “new” surroundings.*



*They gave Mr. Bumble his very own teddy bear to cuddle with.*



*Bumble learned to eat solid food!*



*Peek-a-boo!*



*“I claim this post!”*



*Bumble learning social skills and getting ready for his forever home.*



*All grown up today! Bumble the handsome boy!*


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> *Bumble learned to eat solid food!*



It looks like he got more on his face!


----------



## Vigilante

Able the cat looks like a little penguin when he walks. He’s very special with only two hind legs, but Able doesn’t let anything stop him.
This amazing kitty is a survivor from an accident that cost him his two front legs and a tail. He was found homeless in Thailand and rescued by a kind family who was determined to bring him back to health.
Able has a strong will to live and is always so happy. He loves to play and can jump just like other cats.
*
Meet Able, a very special cat, who has only 2 legs, but he doesn’t let anything stop him.*



*Able lost his front legs and a tail from an accident, but nothing can stop him from loving life.*



*He looks like a little penguin when he walks.*



*Able and his favorite mousey.*



*“Do you like my new tie?”*



*
A few treats will make him the happiest kitty in the world.



He loves it when he takes naps in his comfy bed.



Look at the amazing transformation!



He can stand and walk on his two hind legs like a little person.



He loves his humans who gave him a second chance at life.



*


----------



## Vigilante

Winston Young heard a little kitten’s crying from beneath his mother’s porch. He worked through a narrow opening to bring a tiny kitten up to safety and reunited the kitten with his cat mama.
“Rescued a kitten out of a 8-10 foot deep crawlspace that it fallen into. We attached yarn to 4 corners of a mesh netting bag and then had a rope attached to the 4 lengths of yarn. Placed kitten food in an attempt to help attract the trapped kitten. The mother of the kitten eventually brought 3 more kittens out of the crawl space,” Winston wrote.
*
A tiny kitten fell under a porch but was rescued by two men who worked through a narrow opening to bring the kitty up to safety.*



*They reunited the kitten with his cat mom.*



*The kitty went straight to mama’s belly for a very needed meal.*


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> Able the cat looks like a little penguin when he walks. He’s very special with only two hind legs, but Able doesn’t let anything stop him.
> This amazing kitty is a survivor from an accident that cost him his two front legs and a tail. He was found homeless in Thailand and rescued by a kind family who was determined to bring him back to health.
> Able has a strong will to live and is always so happy. He loves to play and can jump just like other cats.
> *
> Meet Able, a very special cat, who has only 2 legs, but he doesn’t let anything stop him.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Able lost his front legs and a tail from an accident, but nothing can stop him from loving life.*
> 
> 
> 
> *He looks like a little penguin when he walks.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Able and his favorite mousey.*
> 
> 
> 
> *“Do you like my new tie?”*
> 
> 
> 
> *
> A few treats will make him the happiest kitty in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> He loves it when he takes naps in his comfy bed.
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the amazing transformation!
> 
> 
> 
> He can stand and walk on his two hind legs like a little person.
> 
> 
> 
> He loves his humans who gave him a second chance at life.
> 
> 
> *



Another bunny kitty!


----------



## ChrisL

Wow, how they learn to hop around and adapt to just two legs is pretty amazing!


----------



## Vigilante

Lucille the kitten was found in a field. When a man spotted the little kitten, she came running up to him and the rest is history.
“She was abandoned in a field by his work,” said MissApril via reddit. “She came running up to him and he couldn’t resist.”
“My husband called me to say he was sorry but he was gonna bring home a kitten,” she added. “We already have 3 cats, but hey, what’s one more?”
“He has a soft spot for cats as it is. I was in tears over the little thing.”
*Meet little Lucille. She was abandoned in a field. When she ran up to the man who found her, he simply couldn’t resist.*



*He called his wife that he was bringing home a kitten. “We already have 3 cats, but hey, what’s one more?”*



*Milo the ginger cat wasn’t thrilled with the little new kitty at first…*



*But that quickly changed. *



*They are best pals now!*



*Lucille snuggling with her human mom. Happy and loved!*


----------



## Vigilante

Seven very fluffy kittens came to their foster home not too long ago. These little ones have a lot of growing to do. Meet the Bunny Cats.
“Three girls, four boys, about a month old. They are Manx kittens,” the foster mom wrote via instagram.
Felix the resident cat is helping his mom to babysit the kitties.
*
It’s a snuggle fest. All seven kittens and their babysitter Felix the cat (the one with a fluffy tail).*





*
Spooning Level: Expert.*




*
The kitties love their foster dad Felix.*




*Seven purr motors purring away.*


----------



## ChrisL

*Orange and White Kitten Discovered in Car Engine*





He was a charming and handsome little guy, everybody told him so. So why then was this little lone kitten left behind in his kennel, watching people and forever families pass him by? He stood at the front of his kennel every day, interested in the cacophony of the busy animal shelter, but no forever family stopped by his front door.

The orange and white tabby kitten came to an overburdened animal shelter young and underfed; he wasn’t even two months old when he arrived. He was also so skinny it was a wonder he had survived for as long as he had.






The staff at the animal shelter knew he was running out of time. With kennel space at a premium, they needed to find a safe place for this kitten to find a loving home. On December 1, the animal shelter connected with the staff at Helen Woodward Animal Center and pleaded for this lone kitten’s fate. Luckily, there was space and a team was dispatched to pick up the kitten without delay.






While picking him up from the shelter, our staff heard something unbelievable. When the kitten had been brought in, he was black as soot and covered in grime. This little one was actually found huddling in a car engine for days trying to find shelter. After his bath, it was a shock to discover that he wasn’t grey after all, but a gorgeous orange and white tabby with brilliant blue eyes.






We gave him a ride to the Center and as he was getting to know our medical staff, we gave him a name fitting for a kitten with fiery orange fur and a zesty personality: Firebird!

After a week or so of foster family love and care, Firebird sped off into his forever home before the holidays. We can imagine him waking up on Christmas morning, surrounded by his forever family, Congratulations, little guy!


----------



## Vigilante

A tiny tabby kitten was crying outside an office. An employee spotted the little kitty and came to the rescue.

“My coworker brought the kitten into our office, trembling either because he was cold or afraid. He stayed in our arms, climbing across all of our shoulders and seemed content to be held. After a few minutes, his shivering changed to purring. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Coworker looked around when he first found the kitty but the little fellow had no collar and didn’t seem to have a home. He’s going to check around the area, including the local animal shelter, but another coworker has volunteered to adopt him if no owner is found,” another employee wrote via reddit.

“I tried to find others or the mother to no avail. He was out on it’s own trying to find some food, warmth, and a human to dominate,” said the rescuer.

By the end of the day, they found the little kitten a forever home.

*A tiny tabby kitten was crying outside an office. An employee spotted the little kitten and came to the rescue.*





*“My coworker brought the kitten into our office, trembling either because he was cold or afraid. He stayed in our arms, climbing across all of our shoulders and seemed content to be held. After a few minutes, his shivering changed to purring.”*





*One of the employees there adopted the little kitten. Here’s how the kitty is doing.*


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> A tiny tabby kitten was crying outside an office. An employee spotted the little kitty and came to the rescue.
> 
> “My coworker brought the kitten into our office, trembling either because he was cold or afraid. He stayed in our arms, climbing across all of our shoulders and seemed content to be held. After a few minutes, his shivering changed to purring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coworker looked around when he first found the kitty but the little fellow had no collar and didn’t seem to have a home. He’s going to check around the area, including the local animal shelter, but another coworker has volunteered to adopt him if no owner is found,” another employee wrote via reddit.
> 
> “I tried to find others or the mother to no avail. He was out on it’s own trying to find some food, warmth, and a human to dominate,” said the rescuer.
> 
> By the end of the day, they found the little kitten a forever home.
> 
> *A tiny tabby kitten was crying outside an office. An employee spotted the little kitten and came to the rescue.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *“My coworker brought the kitten into our office, trembling either because he was cold or afraid. He stayed in our arms, climbing across all of our shoulders and seemed content to be held. After a few minutes, his shivering changed to purring.”*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *One of the employees there adopted the little kitten. Here’s how the kitty is doing.*



That is a beautiful little kitten!


----------



## Vigilante

How it began....


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> How it began....



  That's cute!  I'll have to watch the second one another time.  That's a long one!


----------



## Vigilante

He may look like a tough guy, but this man has a soft spot for cats. When a skinny stray cat came up to him two years ago asking for a pat and some love, the next thing he knew he was on his way to the vet with his new cat.

Doxxus from Melbourne, Australia wrote via reddit: “This little thing came up to me as I was about to pull out some broken glass, started mewing and wanting a pat. I had a look at the girl and her fur was mottled in places, she was bones, looking tired, but very approachable. I gave her some of my water and she lapped it up. I gave her some scratch time on the belly and when I went to my van to get some tools, she followed and jumped in.

I decided to have another look at her. Her coat was dirty (except her chest), but she didn’t seem to have any fleas. I kept her in my van with the aircon going, and once I had finished my job, took her to a pet store to get a cardboard carrier and some treats. After that, I took her back to my factory to show my wife, who agreed we should see if she were chipped.

Once at the vet, the vet’s wife told me she was not chipped but once her husband came back he can have a good look at her, and if we wanted to keep her they can proceed with all the things… have to add, she enjoyed jumping on me.” They named the kitty Sous.

“When I was 6, my grandmother surprised me with a cat. She had lived until I was 12 but died of cancer which broke my heart.” His daughter was 6 month old at the time, and when he took the kitty home, he introduced Sous to her little human sister.

Today, Sous is all grown up, healthy and very loved.

*A skinny and tired stray cat came up to this guy two years ago asking for a pat and some love, the next thing he knew he was on his way to the vet with his new cat.*








*The cat didn’t have a family, so they took her in. They named her Sous.*



*

 *


*This is Sous in the garden with her fluffy tail up in the air.*








*She loves to take walks with her human dad and has grown so much. “Sous can’t fit all her paws onto the post she sits on.”*








*Sous and her favorite person in the world.*


----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## gallantwarrior

I just acquired a beautiful girl from a guy at work.  She's  a bit shy with my other kitties, but loves pets.  Wish her luck.


----------



## Vigilante

Phil the kitten who was born without upper eyelids is able to see with new eyes after life-changing surgery that helped him save his sight..

This brave little kitten was born with a condition called Agenesis which makes it impossible for him to blink. Without the surgery, constant irritation brought on by dry and itchy eyes could lead to ulceration and, eventually, complete blindness.

When Phil came to MSPCS’s Boston adoption center, he was such a joy to everyone at the shelter. “I was immediately struck by Phil’s personality… Even though his lack of eyelids caused painful irritation, he was still a typical and playful kitten. We were eager to get him back to Angell (Animal Medical Center) where we knew he could get the operating he needed to save his sight,” said Alyssa Krieger of MSPCA’s Boston.






“A cat’s upper eyelid is very similar in form and function to the tissue in their lip,’ Dr. Martin Coster from Angel Animal Medical Center said. “By taking some tissue from Phil’s lip and attaching it to the muscles that enable him to blink, we can, in effect, reconstruct his missing eyelids.”

While Phil was at the adoption center, he met Vixen the cat. The two became best friends and can’t be separated.

On Jan 8, the shelter shared the news at Facebook that Phil the kitten had been adopted along with his feline bestie, Vixen. “Phil and Vixen are now at home!”

*Meet Phil, a homeless kitten, who was born without upper eyelids. He got a life-changing surgery that helped him see again.*







*Phil is a brave little guy with an infectious personality*







*While he was at the adoption center, he met Vixen the cat. The two bonded and can’t be separated. *


----------



## Vigilante

Rue the rescue kitty was found when she was just two weeks old.

“We found her abandoned. She’s a little cross-eyed, but we love her,” said Rue’s human mom (reddit).

“We found her next to an abandoned barn when she was only about 2 weeks old. She was so tiny, really dirty, and so scared she was shaking. We only found her because we kept hearing a tiny little mewing noise. We gave her lots of love and a warm bath and she perked right up.

Here’s some pictures of her growing up in the past year and gaining a new best pal -Simon! The first few are on the first day we found her.”

*This is Rue. She was found next to an abandoned barn when she was 2 weeks old. She’s a little cross-eyed.*







*“She was so tiny, really dirty, and so scared she was shaking. We only found her because we kept hearing a tiny little mewing noise.”*






*“We gave her lots of love and a warm bath and she perked right up.”*






*They set up a comfortable warm bed for Rue. She loved it.*






*“Look at my mittens!”*






*Today Rue’s grown into a beautiful lady cat.*






*And she is the boss in the house.*






*They found her a friend, Simon… *






*…and Rue took him in like a brother.*


----------



## Vigilante

Seven, a sweet little kitten, was found in a box of discarded Christmas decorations in a communal corridor of a tower block in Wandsworth, London.

She is about 3-4 months old. They named her ‘Seven’ because she was found on the seventh floor of the building on January 7th at around 7PM according to RSPCA.

“Seven was found as a terrified little ball inside a litter tray, on top of a huge cardboard box full of old junk and festive paraphemalia,” said RSPCA.

They brought her into the shelter and treated her infection. “She’s very lovely and purrs at the slightest touch, but is understandably a bit timid. We hope when the time is right, we can find her a new forever home which gives her the kindness she deserves.”

*Seven, a sweet kitten, was found in a box of discarded Christmas decorations on the 7th floor of a building on the 7th day of January at around 7PM.*






*She is about 3-4 months old.*






*The RSPCA brought her into the shelter, treated her infection and showered her with love.*






*“She’s very lovely and purrs at the slightest touch, but is understandably a bit timid. We hope when the time is right, we can find her a new forever home which gives her the kindness she deserves.”*


----------



## Vigilante

*Fuego the ginger kitten found a new mom Luna the dog. When the kitten met the gentle Great Pyrenees at his new home, he immediately clung to her like family.*






*It is a definite bond.*






*Fuego likes to snuggle with Luna’s big fluffy tail.*






*or anywhere that he can snug into.*






*Luna is a caring mom to her purr-ey little baby.*






*She cleans him while he tries to grab her face.*






*and always stays close to him like a protective mom.*


----------



## Vigilante

Little Nina was 5 weeks old when they found her on the side of the road. It’s amazing what a little food, warmth and love can accomplish.

“We found her on the side of the road in Cleveland Ohio, covered in mud and getting splashed by cars. I picked her up with intentions of nursing her back to health. The vet was kind enough to give me a free exam, which was enough to tell me that she has a severe upper respiratory infection and extreme malnutrition. Her eyes were glued shut with yellow gunk when I found her. And the vet told me that she thought she was about 5 weeks old, but was the size of a 3 week old kitten,” said Nina’s rescue mom. (Instagram)

They managed to raise enough fund to pay for Little Nina’s medical bills. Today, Nina’s grown into a beautiful kitty cat. It’s amazing how far she’s come!

*They found little Nina on the side of the road. She was 5 weeks old, but was the size of a 3 week old kitten.*






*Less than 16 hours in her new home. It’s amazing what a little food, warmth and love can accomplish.*






*Taking a nap with her new mom.*






*Getting all the motherly love she needs.*






*“I love these dishes! They have a place for me to sit while I eat!”*






*Nina found a place to snuggle with her mom while she is working in her studio.*






*When she found out how wonderful sun spots can be…*






*Her mom made her a cardboard house to play in. She loved it!*






*Nina is smiling in her sleep.*






*Look at that face! It’s amazing how far she’s come.*






*Nina’s first Christmas. It will be many to come!*


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> Little Nina was 5 weeks old when they found her on the side of the road. It’s amazing what a little food, warmth and love can accomplish.
> 
> “We found her on the side of the road in Cleveland Ohio, covered in mud and getting splashed by cars. I picked her up with intentions of nursing her back to health. The vet was kind enough to give me a free exam, which was enough to tell me that she has a severe upper respiratory infection and extreme malnutrition. Her eyes were glued shut with yellow gunk when I found her. And the vet told me that she thought she was about 5 weeks old, but was the size of a 3 week old kitten,” said Nina’s rescue mom. (Instagram)
> 
> They managed to raise enough fund to pay for Little Nina’s medical bills. Today, Nina’s grown into a beautiful kitty cat. It’s amazing how far she’s come!
> 
> *They found little Nina on the side of the road. She was 5 weeks old, but was the size of a 3 week old kitten.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Less than 16 hours in her new home. It’s amazing what a little food, warmth and love can accomplish.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Taking a nap with her new mom.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Getting all the motherly love she needs.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *“I love these dishes! They have a place for me to sit while I eat!”*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Nina found a place to snuggle with her mom while she is working in her studio.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *When she found out how wonderful sun spots can be…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Her mom made her a cardboard house to play in. She loved it!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Nina is smiling in her sleep.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Look at that face! It’s amazing how far she’s come.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Nina’s first Christmas. It will be many to come!*



My bunny has that same dish.  I put his food on one side and a snack on the other.


----------



## Vigilante

Meet Bilbo Fluffins. He was just 3 weeks old when a kind man rescued him from under his house.

“I found him under my house after he had been crying for about 20 minutes and there were no other cats living down there,” he said (reddit). “Now he’s the best kitten I could ask for.” (reddit)

*Bilbo Fluffins cuddling with the human who saved him from under a house. *






*At 6 months old, Bilbo is getting bigger and stronger!*






*“You don’t need computers. You need me!”*






*His favorite nighttime spot.*






*“I found my cat, Bilbo Fluffins, under my house… when he was only a few weeks old. Now he’s the best kitten I could ask for.”*








*Bilbo Fluffins all grown up, cuddling with their new kitten who looks just like him.*


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> Meet Bilbo Fluffins. He was just 3 weeks old when a kind man rescued him from under his house.
> 
> “I found him under my house after he had been crying for about 20 minutes and there were no other cats living down there,” he said (reddit). “Now he’s the best kitten I could ask for.” (reddit)
> 
> *Bilbo Fluffins cuddling with the human who saved him from under a house. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *At 6 months old, Bilbo is getting bigger and stronger!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *“You don’t need computers. You need me!”*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *His favorite nighttime spot.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *“I found my cat, Bilbo Fluffins, under my house… when he was only a few weeks old. Now he’s the best kitten I could ask for.”*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bilbo Fluffins all grown up, cuddling with their new kitten who looks just like him.*



Love the name!


----------



## gallantwarrior

ChrisL said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meet Bilbo Fluffins. He was just 3 weeks old when a kind man rescued him from under his house.
> 
> “I found him under my house after he had been crying for about 20 minutes and there were no other cats living down there,” he said (reddit). “Now he’s the best kitten I could ask for.” (reddit)
> 
> *Bilbo Fluffins cuddling with the human who saved him from under a house. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *At 6 months old, Bilbo is getting bigger and stronger!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *“You don’t need computers. You need me!”*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *His favorite nighttime spot.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *“I found my cat, Bilbo Fluffins, under my house… when he was only a few weeks old. Now he’s the best kitten I could ask for.”*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bilbo Fluffins all grown up, cuddling with their new kitten who looks just like him.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the name!
Click to expand...

I love these stories, Vigilante!   Thanks for cheering my day every time you post a new, wonderful "tail" about another kitty who is rescued, survives, and thrives.


----------



## Vigilante

Meet Ham, a tiny stray found without a mom. They nursed him back to health and found him a forever home.

Ham’s rescuer wrote: “I live in North Philadelphia, so there’s bound to be stray cat everywhere. I was on my way to a friend’s house when I heard him from a staircase, he was too small to get down the steps on his own, my guess is that his mom brought him up there and hadn’t gotten back.

I brought him inside but we had to wrap him up in towels because he was an absolute flea bag, his belly was covered in dried blood from the flea bites, it was really so sad.

But we were able to give him baths, and bottle feed him until he was old enough to be weened off of the milk and live with someone else.

But he’s big and warm and happy in a home in delaware now, so I guess everything worked out the way it was supposed to.” (reddit)

*When they met Ham, he was the size of a can.*






*They nursed him back to health and gave him a lot of love and TLC.*






*They gave him baths to remove the fleas and fed him around the clock.*






*Soon he perked up and became an energetic little furball.*






*“But you have me.”*






*His favorite spot for naps.*






*He even made a furiend at his foster home.*






*Ham, on his way to his forever home.*






*“He’s big and warm and happy in a home in Delaware now.”*


----------



## Vigilante

Little Milkshake was found an orphan. When she came to her new home, Sia, who is also a rescue cat, took her in as her own.

Ashley B. wrote: “I adopted Sia from an animal shelter in my hometown almost three years ago, and baby Milkshake was sadly abandoned by her mother. Sia and Milkshake have the most loving relationship I have ever seen, along with my third cat Mokah (who is also adopted) They provide for me a great loving fur family, and I am always happy to come home knowing they are waiting at the door.”

*Milkshake was found an orphan kitten. When she came to her new home, Sia another rescue cat became her new mom.*






*They are always cuddling.*
















*This is Milkshake when she was still a tiny kitten.*






*All grown up now! One big family!*


----------



## Coyote

Vigilante said:


> Meet Bilbo Fluffins. He was just 3 weeks old when a kind man rescued him from under his house.
> 
> “I found him under my house after he had been crying for about 20 minutes and there were no other cats living down there,” he said (reddit). “Now he’s the best kitten I could ask for.” (reddit)
> 
> *Bilbo Fluffins cuddling with the human who saved him from under a house. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *At 6 months old, Bilbo is getting bigger and stronger!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *“You don’t need computers. You need me!”*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *His favorite nighttime spot.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *“I found my cat, Bilbo Fluffins, under my house… when he was only a few weeks old. Now he’s the best kitten I could ask for.”*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bilbo Fluffins all grown up, cuddling with their new kitten who looks just like him.*



That's one seriously cute cat with a great name


----------



## gallantwarrior

Vigilante said:


> Little Milkshake was found an orphan. When she came to her new home, Sia, who is also a rescue cat, took her in as her own.
> 
> Ashley B. wrote: “I adopted Sia from an animal shelter in my hometown almost three years ago, and baby Milkshake was sadly abandoned by her mother. Sia and Milkshake have the most loving relationship I have ever seen, along with my third cat Mokah (who is also adopted) They provide for me a great loving fur family, and I am always happy to come home knowing they are waiting at the door.”
> 
> *Milkshake was found an orphan kitten. When she came to her new home, Sia another rescue cat became her new mom.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *They are always cuddling.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This is Milkshake when she was still a tiny kitten.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *All grown up now! One big family!*


Given who cats are so often depicted as solitary and unsociable, it is amazing how well they take to an new addition to their furfam.
My most recent adoptee has finally come out of hiding and is beginning to interact with the rest of her furfam very nicely.  Sierra is super affectionate and a real lover, I am happy she's integrating with my extended adoptive family.


----------



## Vigilante

A scruffy stray kitten was meowing for help in a parking lot. Kaitlin S. saw the little sickly kitten and just couldn’t leave him there. She wasn’t a cat person, but something about the kitten just touched her heart and things quickly changed…

Kaitlin S. wrote via imgur: “One afternoon, I was pulling into the parking space of an apartment complex when I saw a tiny, fluffy grey thing chasing after this lady and her little boy. They were walking quickly, the woman pulling her son along.

What I had first assumed was a tiny, tiny puppy on a leash, I soon realized was a frail, mangy kitten, meowing after them as it ran to keep up. I asked the lady if it was her cat, and when I spoke, this little creature turned around to face me. It looked like it was missing an eye. Greenish discharge all around its nose and mouth had matted its fur, sealing one of its eyes shut.

The lady told me that it was just a stray (something I had figured out by this point)… So I decided to step in and try to help him.

Initially, I was thinking I should call Animal Control or something, but I decided to give him a bath and something to eat instead.

This was after his first bath. Dawn soap is gentle enough for kittens and it kills fleas. It took like three baths to get the fleas off of this guy, though.






I set up a little water dish and litter box, and found some canned cat food to give him. He ate ravenously then fell asleep for the rest of that afternoon/evening.

I knew I wouldn’t be able to keep him, so I’d planned on taking him to the shelter the next day. (That’s the responsible thing to do, right?)

Wrong! As it turned out, the shelters in the Raleigh area, where I found him, were all at maximum capacity. This, in combination with his sickly state, would mean that he’d be put down immediately after turning him over to the Humane Society.

I wasn’t a cat person really, but the thought of this innocent, helpless little fur ball being put down killed me a little.

So I took him home that night and figured I could find him an adopter myself (who wouldn’t want this little bundle of joy??). If I could help him get well, he’d be a perfect kitten to adopt.






The next day I took him to the vet. She gave us some antibiotics to help clear up the upper respiratory infection he had (that is what was causing the crusty eyes). I could feel myself becoming a little attached, already throwing around name ideas (I had to call him something during our time together, right?).

So it was decided. I’d found him that Tuesday and by Friday I was super in love with this little guy. My mom helped me pay for some more vet care and even bought Wolfgang some toys (that’s his name because he loves music and I really just wanted to call him Wolfie, due to his wolf-like appearance).





Wolfgang has become a wonderful companion. Even as I write this, he is curled up on my stomach, listening to music with me.

If there was one ‘moral’ to this story, it’d probably be spay and neuter your pets because it’s not fair to bring baby animals into this world that will be hungry and homeless.

I tried to get this little guy a good home, but it proved more challenging than anticipated. I eventually became really attached and felt like I could be a pretty good cat parent, so meet my son, Baby Wolfgang!”


----------



## Vigilante

Lars saw Little Cat when he was wandering on the street by himself. He couldn’t leave the little one alone, so decided to ask around and see if he belonged to anybody. No one claimed the little kitten. Lars thought he would take him home with him.

“It was around the end of May. He was all alone and I had to do something about it.”


Little Cat was a bit untrusting at first. He took refuge right away when he arrived in his new home and did not want to come out. Lars patiently waited and prepared food and water and a litter box so he could come out whenever he felt comfortable to do so. Lars stayed by his side, trying everything he could to earn his trust.

“It took him about 2 days to finally let his guard down and accept my roommate and me to be his friends. Right now he absolutely loves sitting on our lap.”

“I talked to Little Cat the other day that I would take care of him and I will be there for him and he will never be alone again.”





"Ahh there is a bug over there! Alert!"





"Oh Hello!





Little Cat taking a nap on a hammock 





"Me dreaming of birdies and noms..."





"Excuse me, I am trying to sleep here."





"I want NOMS!"





"This is my spot!"





"More lap time plz!"





"I will be your parrot, dad!"


----------



## Vigilante

A cat survived the unthinkable and is doing well after he was found frozen on the side of the road covered in snow and ice. R.J. Poulter was on Route 13 in Old Chatham, New York, when he noticed the cat.

Poulter wasn’t sure if the cat was still alive until he noticed some breathing from the cat. He then called Summer Brenna of Little Brook Farm for help. “Once we got him home we sat in front of the fire and we had towels and were massaging him and trying to warm him up,” said Brenna via news10.

They named the little guy Rudy Valentino and he is about 9 months to a year old and is in good health. They took him to see the vet today and the kitty was rolling around on the table at the vet’s office, having a great time. (Facebook)


*Meet Valentino the cat, a little survivor, found frozen on the side of the road covered in snow and ice.*






*A kind person rescued him from the frozen ground and a rescue group worked around the clock to warm him up.*


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> A cat survived the unthinkable and is doing well after he was found frozen on the side of the road covered in snow and ice. R.J. Poulter was on Route 13 in Old Chatham, New York, when he noticed the cat.
> 
> Poulter wasn’t sure if the cat was still alive until he noticed some breathing from the cat. He then called Summer Brenna of Little Brook Farm for help. “Once we got him home we sat in front of the fire and we had towels and were massaging him and trying to warm him up,” said Brenna via news10.
> 
> They named the little guy Rudy Valentino and he is about 9 months to a year old and is in good health. They took him to see the vet today and the kitty was rolling around on the table at the vet’s office, having a great time. (Facebook)
> 
> 
> *Meet Valentino the cat, a little survivor, found frozen on the side of the road covered in snow and ice.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A kind person rescued him from the frozen ground and a rescue group worked around the clock to warm him up.*



What a gorgeous kitty!  I love the long-haired kitties.


----------



## Vigilante

*This little kitten came to her foster home one day and she never left. Meet Frida!*

My former foster kitten is now my Frida, stealer of hearts,” said Frida’s human wrote. “She likes to close her eyes and put her paws on your face when you hug her.” (reddit)

*Meet Frida. She is a little heart stealer.*






*Frida the love bug holding paws with her best bud.*






*“Here’s a rose for you!”*






*“I will be your purrfect valentine!”*


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Vigilante said:


> A cat survived the unthinkable and is doing well after he was found frozen on the side of the road covered in snow and ice. R.J. Poulter was on Route 13 in Old Chatham, New York, when he noticed the cat.
> 
> Poulter wasn’t sure if the cat was still alive until he noticed some breathing from the cat. He then called Summer Brenna of Little Brook Farm for help. “Once we got him home we sat in front of the fire and we had towels and were massaging him and trying to warm him up,” said Brenna via news10.
> 
> They named the little guy Rudy Valentino and he is about 9 months to a year old and is in good health. They took him to see the vet today and the kitty was rolling around on the table at the vet’s office, having a great time. (Facebook)
> 
> 
> *Meet Valentino the cat, a little survivor, found frozen on the side of the road covered in snow and ice.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A kind person rescued him from the frozen ground and a rescue group worked around the clock to warm him up.*


That cat looks like my Elijah.  Super fluffy and beautiful eyes.  I rescued Elijah over a year ago in the middle of a road with traffic running both ways.  Weighed a 1/2 pound at the time.  What a cat!  Magnificent specimen. 

Our most recent addition to the family was sleeping under leaves to keep warm in the freezing weather.  I do not have a photo to share yet.  She has already been to the vet and been fixed. Although she didn't want to stay in the house at first - she has adjusted now and is doing great.  She acts like she has lived here forever.    The other kind of most  recent addition was a fish!   He was in a filthy container in a dark shelf shoved behind the clean container fishes at Walmart- a Beta fish - he looked like he would not last much longer. (I'll never shop there again - God willing)

  So I bought him and then had to buy everything he would need - although for now he is in a large fish bowl that is about a two gallon size.  I'm buying a large octagon aquarium today from a pet store with lights and plants and some little ornaments he can hide in if he feels like it.  He will be the only fish and so the tank should stay very clean and comfortable for him.  (I named him Baruch which in Hebrew means, "Blessed" )


----------



## gallantwarrior

Jeremiah said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> A cat survived the unthinkable and is doing well after he was found frozen on the side of the road covered in snow and ice. R.J. Poulter was on Route 13 in Old Chatham, New York, when he noticed the cat.
> 
> Poulter wasn’t sure if the cat was still alive until he noticed some breathing from the cat. He then called Summer Brenna of Little Brook Farm for help. “Once we got him home we sat in front of the fire and we had towels and were massaging him and trying to warm him up,” said Brenna via news10.
> 
> They named the little guy Rudy Valentino and he is about 9 months to a year old and is in good health. They took him to see the vet today and the kitty was rolling around on the table at the vet’s office, having a great time. (Facebook)
> 
> 
> *Meet Valentino the cat, a little survivor, found frozen on the side of the road covered in snow and ice.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A kind person rescued him from the frozen ground and a rescue group worked around the clock to warm him up.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That cat looks like my Elijah.  Super fluffy and beautiful eyes.  I rescued Elijah over a year ago in the middle of a road with traffic running both ways.  Weighed a 1/2 pound at the time.  What a cat!  Magnificent specimen.
> 
> Our most recent addition to the family was sleeping under leaves to keep warm in the freezing weather.  I do not have a photo to share yet.  She has already been to the vet and been fixed. Although she didn't want to stay in the house at first - she has adjusted now and is doing great.  She acts like she has lived here forever.    The other kind of most  recent addition was a fish!   He was in a filthy container in a dark shelf shoved behind the clean container fishes at Walmart- a Beta fish - he looked like he would not last much longer. (I'll never shop there again - God willing)
> 
> So I bought him and then had to buy everything he would need - although for now he is in a large fish bowl that is about a two gallon size.  I'm buying a large octagon aquarium today from a pet store with lights and plants and some little ornaments he can hide in if he feels like it.  He will be the only fish and so the tank should stay very clean and comfortable for him.  (I named him Baruch which in Hebrew means, "Blessed" )
Click to expand...

Betas are solo fish, anyway.  My daughter used to raise Betas and each had to have their own container.  They originate in small, murky puddles, but their puddles are not filthy like what you describe.  If you want to raise your fish's blood pressure, place a mirror where he can see his reflection.  Nice name, by-the-way!


----------



## ChrisL

June 13, a Friday, on my way to a meeting, a light grey ball of fur dropped out from under the vehicle in front of me while sitting at a light. It scurried across stopping in the middle of the road. Another car had stopped and we tried to catch the ball of fur but it kept getting away. It ended up under my car, in the wheel well of the front tire. The cop made me move out of the road. I prayed the kitten wouldn't jump down as I pulled into the closest parking lot. She was still there. A nice young man helped get her from out of the wheel well and I was hooked. He even took her picture as an excuse for being late to work. I dropped her off with a friend on the way to my meeting. In trying to put her in a box until I could come back, she jumped out and ran around the building like a greased pig. We looked like Laurel and Hardy chasing her. That’s how she ended up with her name. She was so fast; I decided to name her Speedy. Took her to the vet who figured her age was 8 – 10 weeks old. She was treated for an eye infection, worms and fleas. After 2 weeks in quarantine while waiting lab work, she was finally able to meet her fur brothers and sisters without seeing the cage. She became the youngest of six. Two have crossed over the rainbow bridge since her arrival. Maybe it was meant to be that she just happened to drop out in front of me. Speedy has been a welcomed addition to the family.

Margaret
Columbia, SC


----------



## Vigilante

This man fell in love with a shelter cat, Soren the tiger, and he tells the story in pictures.

“My girlfriend was just visiting the humane society when she saw him. She told me I HAD to see this kitten. So of course, I went,” Erik wrote via imgur. “We played with him for close to two hours, then he got a little sleepy.” That’s when he knew he couldn’t let the kitty go.

“The next day, I bought him home.”

*They found little Soren at the shelter*






*After two hours of playtime, Soren got a little sleepy and fell asleep in his arms. That’s when he knew he couldn’t let the little guy go.*






*So the next day, they bought him home.*






*They bonded.*






*Soren quickly made himself at home.*






*“This is mine now!” *






*He’s always there to give his dad a helping paw.*






*Soren loves the blanket! “This was the blanket we gave him when we brought him home…”*






*All grown up now! Soren’s dad wrote: “He’s always by my side, like a good friend should be.”*


----------



## Vigilante

Many of these rescues are by men! I believe that puts the old cliché " Men don't like cats", to rest....At least I hope it does!


----------



## gallantwarrior

Vigilante said:


> Many of these rescues are by men! I believe that puts the old cliché " Men don't like cats", to rest....At least I hope it does!


A surprising number of guys have cat, or multiple cats!  So much for the crazy cat lady stereotype.


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> Many of these rescues are by men! I believe that puts the old cliché " Men don't like cats", to rest....At least I hope it does!



My grandfather used to say he hated the cats and whenever anyone was watching, he wasn't too friendly to them, but sometimes I would catch him petting them.


----------



## ChrisL

gallantwarrior said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many of these rescues are by men! I believe that puts the old cliché " Men don't like cats", to rest....At least I hope it does!
> 
> 
> 
> A surprising number of guys have cat, or multiple cats!  So much for the crazy cat lady stereotype.
Click to expand...


----------



## Vigilante

A litter of orphaned kittens were rescued in the woods. When Shannon William’s daughter brought them home, their Boston Terrier began to nurse them despite not having been pregnant.

The kittens were found outside, cold and wet, when they were about a week old. Memory the dog used to be afraid of cats, but took in the little orphan babies and began nurturing and cuddling with the days-old kittens.

“She’s nursing them, cleaning them, carrying them around, everything.” Shannon wrote via Facebook.

“She’s been very protective from day one,” she told The Huffington Post. “On the second day that we had them, my daughter had one of the kittens in her hands. And Memory my dog took it out of her hands and carried it back to her dog bed with the other kittens.

“She would carry them up on the couch with her. If they got up and started to walk to the edge of the couch she got up, picked them up with her mouth and laid them down with her.
*PHOTOS: Memory with her adopted kittens.*


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> A litter of orphaned kittens were rescued in the woods. When Shannon William’s daughter brought them home, their Boston Terrier began to nurse them despite not having been pregnant.
> 
> The kittens were found outside, cold and wet, when they were about a week old. Memory the dog used to be afraid of cats, but took in the little orphan babies and began nurturing and cuddling with the days-old kittens.
> 
> “She’s nursing them, cleaning them, carrying them around, everything.” Shannon wrote via Facebook.
> 
> “She’s been very protective from day one,” she told The Huffington Post. “On the second day that we had them, my daughter had one of the kittens in her hands. And Memory my dog took it out of her hands and carried it back to her dog bed with the other kittens.
> 
> “She would carry them up on the couch with her. If they got up and started to walk to the edge of the couch she got up, picked them up with her mouth and laid them down with her.
> *PHOTOS: Memory with her adopted kittens.*



Aww, now that is just absolutely adorable and heart warming.


----------



## Vigilante

It has been nearly a month since they discovered Mr. Cat. “We gave Mr. Cat the opportunity to live and thrive as the kitten that he should have been. This is Mr. Cat’s story and we would like to share it with the world,” reddit user darkkon wrote via imgur.

“While heading to my car, my colleague and I discovered a small furry thing plopped on the grass near where I worked. When we went up to inspect it, we discovered that it was an emaciated, blind, and dying kitten, much less than a year old. We were able to coax it to slowly get up and walk a few meters where it stopped. My colleague brought a can of cat food and fed it a portion while gently petting it’s skeleton-like frame.”

* “We initially did not want to bring in the cat because we had two indoor cats of our own. We also did not know what kind of disease, parasites, and other pests the cat may have,” they wrote. *






*“Although we knew the cat was likely feral, he seem to understand we were trying to help him. His fear of us waned and he began acting as if we were his guardians. “*






*“Despite the risks, we created an outdoor shelter made of cardboard to keep it from the cold. Some more food and water, and the cat seemed to be thankful.”*






*“After discussing it with my partner, we decided to bring him in. A level 10 containment field was setup in our bathroom and a force field was established in the shower.”*






*They took the cat to the vet the next day. “The cat was in very poor health and severely underweight, but we knew surrendering him to the shelter would only result in him being euthanized,” they wrote. “There were many problems with the him besides the obvious malnutrition, fleas, and dehydration. A severe scabie and mite infestation made him vulnerable to bacterial infection and as a result his eyes were infected and sealed. There were also skin infections caused by lacerations probably from other animals.”*






*With support from Reddit and hitbox, they were able to raise fund to cover his major care and bring in the supplies needed to keep him comfortable. *






*“As time passed on, we knew Mr. Cat was getting healthier. The parasites were dying and he was gaining weight. However, one major thing we wanted to overcome was his blindness,” they added. “Lesions and scabs continue to fall off as we aggressively treat the scrabie and mite infestation on Mr. Cat.”*






*“Nearly three weeks after we discovered Mr. Cat, we did something we would have never imagined when we first got him: We actually touched his fur and gave Mr. Cat a belly rub!” they wrote. “After a final cleaning and haircut, Mr. Cat was beginning to look more and more like a playful, happy kitten. He will be forever blind in his right-eye but with luck, Mr. Cat has full vision on his left-eye. ‘One is better than none’…”*






*“We took Mr. Cat out to our living room for the first time. A few sardines to get him acquainted outside of the quarantine zone seems to work rather well.”*






*“Mr. Cat has so strongly associated safety with his box that we created a second vacation home for him outside of the ward. He immediately walks in and makes himself comfortable.”*






*“Mr. Cat has come a long way, but rehabilitation will be key in getting him comfortable with his new guardians. He may have recovered physically to an extent, but he deserves the kitten-hood that was taken away from him.”*






*“Mr. Cat shows his affection and gratitude for a little head scratching. At this point we know that he’s happy and comfortable in his new environment.”*






*“Mr. Cat will always have guardians to watch him now, until he grows and lives a long and happy life.”*


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> It has been nearly a month since they discovered Mr. Cat. “We gave Mr. Cat the opportunity to live and thrive as the kitten that he should have been. This is Mr. Cat’s story and we would like to share it with the world,” reddit user darkkon wrote via imgur.
> 
> “While heading to my car, my colleague and I discovered a small furry thing plopped on the grass near where I worked. When we went up to inspect it, we discovered that it was an emaciated, blind, and dying kitten, much less than a year old. We were able to coax it to slowly get up and walk a few meters where it stopped. My colleague brought a can of cat food and fed it a portion while gently petting it’s skeleton-like frame.”
> 
> * “We initially did not want to bring in the cat because we had two indoor cats of our own. We also did not know what kind of disease, parasites, and other pests the cat may have,” they wrote. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *“Although we knew the cat was likely feral, he seem to understand we were trying to help him. His fear of us waned and he began acting as if we were his guardians. “*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *“Despite the risks, we created an outdoor shelter made of cardboard to keep it from the cold. Some more food and water, and the cat seemed to be thankful.”*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *“After discussing it with my partner, we decided to bring him in. A level 10 containment field was setup in our bathroom and a force field was established in the shower.”*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *They took the cat to the vet the next day. “The cat was in very poor health and severely underweight, but we knew surrendering him to the shelter would only result in him being euthanized,” they wrote. “There were many problems with the him besides the obvious malnutrition, fleas, and dehydration. A severe scabie and mite infestation made him vulnerable to bacterial infection and as a result his eyes were infected and sealed. There were also skin infections caused by lacerations probably from other animals.”*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *With support from Reddit and hitbox, they were able to raise fund to cover his major care and bring in the supplies needed to keep him comfortable. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *“As time passed on, we knew Mr. Cat was getting healthier. The parasites were dying and he was gaining weight. However, one major thing we wanted to overcome was his blindness,” they added. “Lesions and scabs continue to fall off as we aggressively treat the scrabie and mite infestation on Mr. Cat.”*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *“Nearly three weeks after we discovered Mr. Cat, we did something we would have never imagined when we first got him: We actually touched his fur and gave Mr. Cat a belly rub!” they wrote. “After a final cleaning and haircut, Mr. Cat was beginning to look more and more like a playful, happy kitten. He will be forever blind in his right-eye but with luck, Mr. Cat has full vision on his left-eye. ‘One is better than none’…”*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *“We took Mr. Cat out to our living room for the first time. A few sardines to get him acquainted outside of the quarantine zone seems to work rather well.”*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *“Mr. Cat has so strongly associated safety with his box that we created a second vacation home for him outside of the ward. He immediately walks in and makes himself comfortable.”*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *“Mr. Cat has come a long way, but rehabilitation will be key in getting him comfortable with his new guardians. He may have recovered physically to an extent, but he deserves the kitten-hood that was taken away from him.”*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *“Mr. Cat shows his affection and gratitude for a little head scratching. At this point we know that he’s happy and comfortable in his new environment.”*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *“Mr. Cat will always have guardians to watch him now, until he grows and lives a long and happy life.”*



Oh my, poor Mr. Cat was SO skinny!


----------



## Vigilante

A stray cat decided to jump into a man’s car to stay warm. “This little guy climbed into my work van yesterday in downtown Detroit to stay warm. They choose you right?” said Jonny (via reddit).

This beautiful black cat settled himself in his work car and didn’t want to go. So Jonny asked around the neighborhood to see if the cat belonged to anyone, but couldn’t find any. “The guy whose house I was at said it had been outside his place meowing for about two days. Also the neighborhood I was in had about 4 houses that weren’t abandoned, and Vet checked for a microchip.”

Jonny knew by then that the kitty needed a home, so he decided to adopt him.

*A stray cat jumped into a man’s car to stay warm. When the man found out that the kitty needed a home, he had no hesitation to help him out*







*He took him home and he’s there to stay forever.*


----------



## ChrisL

image: http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4150/5001314314_155ac84939_z.jpg





Simba & Timothy Kuklis

In Afghanistan, in the midst of war, many animals are lost and separated from their family. Many are found later by troops from the US, UK and Canada. Soldiers rescue these animals and get help from rescue groups that help them send these animals out of the country and to a forever loving home that they deserve.

Three US marine soldiers, Brian Chambers, Chris Berry and Aaron Shaw, started a mission to help bring home the kittens they have befriended while serving in Afghanistan (Facebook group). With generous donations from cat lovers and help from Noward Dogs animal rescue, Kiki and Keykey, two lovely ginger kitties, have successfully made it home in the US. Unfortunately 2 other cats, Simba and Ra-Ko, lost the battle against their illnesses a few weeks ago.

Kiki and his sister Bones were found by Brian Chambers, a US marine.

image: http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4107/5000713499_db7600a37a_z.jpg





Kiki taking a nap


“At only 3 weeks old, their mother had disappeared and they were left alone to live rough and fend for themselves like the other cats in this area. We looked after them both and they lived in a box in the office, after a week they were allowed to roam around during the day and sleep with us in the hooch at night.”

Unfortunately Bones vanished a week after along with Kiki, but Kiki eventually returned.

Kiki was injured badly on Monday 8th of March. Brian found him in horrible condition. “He was too frightened to approach me, I ran to find some wipes to clean him and I then realised how bad this wounds really were…”

A vet came the next day and put Kiki on a course of antibiotics. Today Kiki has fully recovered.

“Kiki is a very playful adventurous cat, he loves to explore and is very curious, he enjoys sitting on my shoulder, chewing on my hand and running up my legs. He hasn’t been put off by what has happened to him.”

image: http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4147/5001314342_a3ce2b8cda_z.jpg





Keykey cuddling with his buddy

Keykey was found by another US marine named Chris Berry.

“I found Keykey tangled up in c-wire one day in the beginning of the deployment, I took him in and fixed his wounds. He was also extremely malnourished so I constantly kept an eye on him and fed him until he got back to good health and he has been by my side ever since.”

Both Keykey and Kiki have arrived in the US. Kiki is currently living with Brian’s parents in Houston, Texas until he leaves the Marines and moves home. Keykey is living with Chris’ parents in Detroit, Michigan and enjoying his new family.

For soldiers who are on duty overseas, often time the only chance they get to cuddle is when they meet these stray animals. These soldiers are lonely and longing for love from their family and friends. The kitties are abandoned, lost and have nowhere to call home. When they find each other, they become best friends.

Photos courtesy of Brian Chambers, Louise Hastie and Yianna ‘Gigi’ Chambers.

image: http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4083/5001314366_4afa6a65bd_z.jpg





Kiki & Brian Chambers

image: http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4154/5000713533_f2bbe223cc_o.jpg





Simba

image: http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4112/5001314420_ee05c230f5_z.jpg





James and his kitty friend share a bed

image: http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4133/5000713607_27c7241450_z.jpg





Timothy Kuklis attempts to give kitty a kiss

image: http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4103/5001314476_13fc888db9_z.jpg





Aaron Shaw and Simba

image: http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4144/5000713669_32f62f3fa6_z.jpg





Kiki and Timothy



image: http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4104/5001314528_4cb6af611d_z.jpg







image: http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4147/5000713739_908d28e77e_z.jpg





Kiki, Ra-ko & Simba

image: http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4132/5001314652_dd94027925_z.jpg





Kiki, Ra-ko & Simba

image: http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4085/5000713829_1f88e933d9_z.jpg





Keykey and Chris Berry

image: http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4107/5000713871_275d968065_z.jpg





Kiki's new home in Houston, Texas

image: http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4126/5001314742_52764dc1a8_z.jpg





Kiki's new furry buddy in his new home

image: http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4149/5000713913_63848a3607_z.jpg





Keykey's new home in Detroit, Michigan


----------



## Vigilante

Two feral cats, a mother and her son, had been roaming around a neighborhood for over a year. A family decided to help them out. This is how far they have come since then. It was with a lot of patience and love. “I don’t usually do albums, but it marks a year since this choice and I just can’t believe the first picture compared to the last picture,” they wrote. (via imgur)

*“The Calico had been seen around the neighborhood for over a year, but no one knew about her kitten until we saw it run from behind our air conditioner back to wherever they were sheltered (later found to be under a neighbor’s rear, elevated patio). We were feeding them from that point on regularly, and had a security camera pointing out at the area to observe them.”*






*First trip to their new home: “After a major snowstorm we decided we had to at least trap them for the sake of getting them shots and spayed/neutered & perhaps bring them to a no-kill animal rescue place near us. Thankfully (and surprisingly), mom and and son both tested perfectly healthy. (Aside for the expected fleas, which were treated) We decided at that point we had to take them in, and mom was spayed immediately following her clean bill of health.”*






*“We have an unused room which was where our two new additions stayed until we were certain the fleas were dead and the standard “De-worming” medicine we were provided would be effective. They hid under the dresser in the room, but were very quick to use the litterbox we provided for them. They ate regularly, and our security camera placed in the room caught many instances of them playing around overnight. Mom hissed at us a lot but never attacked. Her son was just very timid, but we got a wand toy for him which helped with his reluctance toward movement.”*






*“When the sun began coming in the back doors in the spring, no one was happier than mom & son. They basked in the sunbeams, leading to this amazing picture we absolutely love. They still ran from us if we got too close, but at this point they were camped out under our bed. We found that really funny, as they were scared of us, but spent a lot of their time sleeping directly underneath us.”*





*1 Year on Son: “Son is still very scared of us when he is out from under the bed. He comes out a lot and goes everywhere in the house and plays with the other cats. When he is under the bed, we can reach in and pet him non-stop and he purrs and rolls around. Our belief is he still believes at this point he is a very tiny kitten, and is not — in fact — an 8lb tomcat.”*






*1 Year on Mom: “The biggest surprise is Momma, Momma comes out every time we go upstairs in order to be pet. She’s still very timid when we’re “vertical”, but when we’re sitting on the steps she rolls around chirps at us to be pet. She just went for her booster shots, and has gained 1.5lb since we took her in and has one of the smoothest coats our vet has seen.”*






*“There’s still a long way to go with both of them, but we are both very patient and loving with them and are thankful every day it is freezing, snowy, windy, rainy, etc. that they are healthy and warm.*

Taking in ferals is not something done for immediate love and companionship. For us, it’s just the knowledge they are safe and healthy, have other cats they get along amazingly with (thankfully), and generally appear happy with their new situation that make us happy to have them in our family.”


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

gallantwarrior said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> A cat survived the unthinkable and is doing well after he was found frozen on the side of the road covered in snow and ice. R.J. Poulter was on Route 13 in Old Chatham, New York, when he noticed the cat.
> 
> Poulter wasn’t sure if the cat was still alive until he noticed some breathing from the cat. He then called Summer Brenna of Little Brook Farm for help. “Once we got him home we sat in front of the fire and we had towels and were massaging him and trying to warm him up,” said Brenna via news10.
> 
> They named the little guy Rudy Valentino and he is about 9 months to a year old and is in good health. They took him to see the vet today and the kitty was rolling around on the table at the vet’s office, having a great time. (Facebook)
> 
> 
> *Meet Valentino the cat, a little survivor, found frozen on the side of the road covered in snow and ice.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A kind person rescued him from the frozen ground and a rescue group worked around the clock to warm him up.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That cat looks like my Elijah.  Super fluffy and beautiful eyes.  I rescued Elijah over a year ago in the middle of a road with traffic running both ways.  Weighed a 1/2 pound at the time.  What a cat!  Magnificent specimen.
> 
> Our most recent addition to the family was sleeping under leaves to keep warm in the freezing weather.  I do not have a photo to share yet.  She has already been to the vet and been fixed. Although she didn't want to stay in the house at first - she has adjusted now and is doing great.  She acts like she has lived here forever.    The other kind of most  recent addition was a fish!   He was in a filthy container in a dark shelf shoved behind the clean container fishes at Walmart- a Beta fish - he looked like he would not last much longer. (I'll never shop there again - God willing)
> 
> So I bought him and then had to buy everything he would need - although for now he is in a large fish bowl that is about a two gallon size.  I'm buying a large octagon aquarium today from a pet store with lights and plants and some little ornaments he can hide in if he feels like it.  He will be the only fish and so the tank should stay very clean and comfortable for him.  (I named him Baruch which in Hebrew means, "Blessed" )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Betas are solo fish, anyway.  My daughter used to raise Betas and each had to have their own container.  They originate in small, murky puddles, but their puddles are not filthy like what you describe.  If you want to raise your fish's blood pressure, place a mirror where he can see his reflection.  Nice name, by-the-way!
Click to expand...


Thanks, Gallantwarrior!   I finally found him a suitable tank.  (I changed my mind about the octagon tank)  This tank is not too big - not too small - he can see out from all sides (except the bottom of course)  and it has lighting for day and blue lighting for night time.  I did a lot of research to find the perfect tank and decided to buy this one.  (which I did)   Beta fish are very smart.  This morning when I came in to my office to say hello to him he swam right up to me and was flapping his little fins like a puppy would wag its tail when it is happy to see its owner!  He definitely recognized me and I am going to train him to eat from my fingers.  So we can bond.

  Here is the tank style I bought him - it's called a Fluval Edge.   All of the hardware is hidden in the black casing and so it is very attractive and he will have the tank to himself - but I plan on finding him a "wife" - for a separate tank - and I am buying a book on raising beta babies.   I think he deserves to have a family after all he has been through!  After all, he's supposed to be blessed!   note - this tank has many features - it lights up in blue at night and is quite beautiful.  Click on the picture of tank and you can get a closer look at it.  It is very roomy for a beta fish.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Jeremiah said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> A cat survived the unthinkable and is doing well after he was found frozen on the side of the road covered in snow and ice. R.J. Poulter was on Route 13 in Old Chatham, New York, when he noticed the cat.
> 
> Poulter wasn’t sure if the cat was still alive until he noticed some breathing from the cat. He then called Summer Brenna of Little Brook Farm for help. “Once we got him home we sat in front of the fire and we had towels and were massaging him and trying to warm him up,” said Brenna via news10.
> 
> They named the little guy Rudy Valentino and he is about 9 months to a year old and is in good health. They took him to see the vet today and the kitty was rolling around on the table at the vet’s office, having a great time. (Facebook)
> 
> 
> *Meet Valentino the cat, a little survivor, found frozen on the side of the road covered in snow and ice.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A kind person rescued him from the frozen ground and a rescue group worked around the clock to warm him up.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That cat looks like my Elijah.  Super fluffy and beautiful eyes.  I rescued Elijah over a year ago in the middle of a road with traffic running both ways.  Weighed a 1/2 pound at the time.  What a cat!  Magnificent specimen.
> 
> Our most recent addition to the family was sleeping under leaves to keep warm in the freezing weather.  I do not have a photo to share yet.  She has already been to the vet and been fixed. Although she didn't want to stay in the house at first - she has adjusted now and is doing great.  She acts like she has lived here forever.    The other kind of most  recent addition was a fish!   He was in a filthy container in a dark shelf shoved behind the clean container fishes at Walmart- a Beta fish - he looked like he would not last much longer. (I'll never shop there again - God willing)
> 
> So I bought him and then had to buy everything he would need - although for now he is in a large fish bowl that is about a two gallon size.  I'm buying a large octagon aquarium today from a pet store with lights and plants and some little ornaments he can hide in if he feels like it.  He will be the only fish and so the tank should stay very clean and comfortable for him.  (I named him Baruch which in Hebrew means, "Blessed" )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Betas are solo fish, anyway.  My daughter used to raise Betas and each had to have their own container.  They originate in small, murky puddles, but their puddles are not filthy like what you describe.  If you want to raise your fish's blood pressure, place a mirror where he can see his reflection.  Nice name, by-the-way!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks, Gallantwarrior!   I finally found him a suitable tank.  (I changed my mind about the octagon tank)  This tank is not too big - not too small - he can see out from all sides (except the bottom of course)  and it has lighting for day and blue lighting for night time.  I did a lot of research to find the perfect tank and decided to buy this one.  (which I did)   Beta fish are very smart.  This morning when I came in to my office to say hello to him he swam right up to me and was flapping his little fins like a puppy would wag its tail when it is happy to see its owner!  He definitely recognized me and I am going to train him to eat from my fingers.  So we can bond.
> 
> Here is the tank style I bought him - it's called a Fluval Edge.   All of the hardware is hidden in the black casing and so it is very attractive and he will have the tank to himself - but I plan on finding him a "wife" - for a separate tank - and I am buying a book on raising beta babies.   I think he deserves to have a family after all he has been through!  After all, he's supposed to be blessed!   note - this tank has many features - it lights up in blue at night and is quite beautiful.  Click on the picture of tank and you can get a closer look at it.  It is very roomy for a beta fish.
Click to expand...

That's a gorgeous tank, Jeremiah!  I'm sure your Beta will thrive there.  Good luck with raising a family.  Pay close attention to the water pH and temperature, especially.  While my daughter raised Betas, I raised Discus.  Discus require lower pH values (5.5 to 7, with 6 being considered ideal) and temps in the high 80s.  Most fish won't breed if the water conditions are close to ideal.  Also, make sure you have some place where the babies can get away from the parents.  Lots of fish will eat their young.  Bon chance!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

gallantwarrior said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> A cat survived the unthinkable and is doing well after he was found frozen on the side of the road covered in snow and ice. R.J. Poulter was on Route 13 in Old Chatham, New York, when he noticed the cat.
> 
> Poulter wasn’t sure if the cat was still alive until he noticed some breathing from the cat. He then called Summer Brenna of Little Brook Farm for help. “Once we got him home we sat in front of the fire and we had towels and were massaging him and trying to warm him up,” said Brenna via news10.
> 
> They named the little guy Rudy Valentino and he is about 9 months to a year old and is in good health. They took him to see the vet today and the kitty was rolling around on the table at the vet’s office, having a great time. (Facebook)
> 
> 
> *Meet Valentino the cat, a little survivor, found frozen on the side of the road covered in snow and ice.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A kind person rescued him from the frozen ground and a rescue group worked around the clock to warm him up.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That cat looks like my Elijah.  Super fluffy and beautiful eyes.  I rescued Elijah over a year ago in the middle of a road with traffic running both ways.  Weighed a 1/2 pound at the time.  What a cat!  Magnificent specimen.
> 
> Our most recent addition to the family was sleeping under leaves to keep warm in the freezing weather.  I do not have a photo to share yet.  She has already been to the vet and been fixed. Although she didn't want to stay in the house at first - she has adjusted now and is doing great.  She acts like she has lived here forever.    The other kind of most  recent addition was a fish!   He was in a filthy container in a dark shelf shoved behind the clean container fishes at Walmart- a Beta fish - he looked like he would not last much longer. (I'll never shop there again - God willing)
> 
> So I bought him and then had to buy everything he would need - although for now he is in a large fish bowl that is about a two gallon size.  I'm buying a large octagon aquarium today from a pet store with lights and plants and some little ornaments he can hide in if he feels like it.  He will be the only fish and so the tank should stay very clean and comfortable for him.  (I named him Baruch which in Hebrew means, "Blessed" )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Betas are solo fish, anyway.  My daughter used to raise Betas and each had to have their own container.  They originate in small, murky puddles, but their puddles are not filthy like what you describe.  If you want to raise your fish's blood pressure, place a mirror where he can see his reflection.  Nice name, by-the-way!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks, Gallantwarrior!   I finally found him a suitable tank.  (I changed my mind about the octagon tank)  This tank is not too big - not too small - he can see out from all sides (except the bottom of course)  and it has lighting for day and blue lighting for night time.  I did a lot of research to find the perfect tank and decided to buy this one.  (which I did)   Beta fish are very smart.  This morning when I came in to my office to say hello to him he swam right up to me and was flapping his little fins like a puppy would wag its tail when it is happy to see its owner!  He definitely recognized me and I am going to train him to eat from my fingers.  So we can bond.
> 
> Here is the tank style I bought him - it's called a Fluval Edge.   All of the hardware is hidden in the black casing and so it is very attractive and he will have the tank to himself - but I plan on finding him a "wife" - for a separate tank - and I am buying a book on raising beta babies.   I think he deserves to have a family after all he has been through!  After all, he's supposed to be blessed!   note - this tank has many features - it lights up in blue at night and is quite beautiful.  Click on the picture of tank and you can get a closer look at it.  It is very roomy for a beta fish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a gorgeous tank, Jeremiah!  I'm sure your Beta will thrive there.  Good luck with raising a family.  Pay close attention to the water pH and temperature, especially.  While my daughter raised Betas, I raised Discus.  Discus require lower pH values (5.5 to 7, with 6 being considered ideal) and temps in the high 80s.  Most fish won't breed if the water conditions are close to ideal.  Also, make sure you have some place where the babies can get away from the parents.  Lots of fish will eat their young.  Bon chance!
Click to expand...


Thank you!   I thank you for the information, Gallantwarrior.  I did read about the PH and water temperature for Beta and you are right.  There is even evidence that they can get sick if the water is too cold because they are a tropical fish - as for the mating - I'm reading that after female gives birth - you remove her and let the male care for them for 2 days and then take the male out. (or he'll eat them)  I'm going to read a book about it but I have been reading online about them.  From what I am reading they are very smart fish.  You can even teach them how to jump out of the water and through a hoop.  Did you know that?   It's true.  Some guy wrote a book about it.  Who knew?


----------



## gallantwarrior

Jeremiah said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> A cat survived the unthinkable and is doing well after he was found frozen on the side of the road covered in snow and ice. R.J. Poulter was on Route 13 in Old Chatham, New York, when he noticed the cat.
> 
> Poulter wasn’t sure if the cat was still alive until he noticed some breathing from the cat. He then called Summer Brenna of Little Brook Farm for help. “Once we got him home we sat in front of the fire and we had towels and were massaging him and trying to warm him up,” said Brenna via news10.
> 
> They named the little guy Rudy Valentino and he is about 9 months to a year old and is in good health. They took him to see the vet today and the kitty was rolling around on the table at the vet’s office, having a great time. (Facebook)
> 
> 
> *Meet Valentino the cat, a little survivor, found frozen on the side of the road covered in snow and ice.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A kind person rescued him from the frozen ground and a rescue group worked around the clock to warm him up.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That cat looks like my Elijah.  Super fluffy and beautiful eyes.  I rescued Elijah over a year ago in the middle of a road with traffic running both ways.  Weighed a 1/2 pound at the time.  What a cat!  Magnificent specimen.
> 
> Our most recent addition to the family was sleeping under leaves to keep warm in the freezing weather.  I do not have a photo to share yet.  She has already been to the vet and been fixed. Although she didn't want to stay in the house at first - she has adjusted now and is doing great.  She acts like she has lived here forever.    The other kind of most  recent addition was a fish!   He was in a filthy container in a dark shelf shoved behind the clean container fishes at Walmart- a Beta fish - he looked like he would not last much longer. (I'll never shop there again - God willing)
> 
> So I bought him and then had to buy everything he would need - although for now he is in a large fish bowl that is about a two gallon size.  I'm buying a large octagon aquarium today from a pet store with lights and plants and some little ornaments he can hide in if he feels like it.  He will be the only fish and so the tank should stay very clean and comfortable for him.  (I named him Baruch which in Hebrew means, "Blessed" )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Betas are solo fish, anyway.  My daughter used to raise Betas and each had to have their own container.  They originate in small, murky puddles, but their puddles are not filthy like what you describe.  If you want to raise your fish's blood pressure, place a mirror where he can see his reflection.  Nice name, by-the-way!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks, Gallantwarrior!   I finally found him a suitable tank.  (I changed my mind about the octagon tank)  This tank is not too big - not too small - he can see out from all sides (except the bottom of course)  and it has lighting for day and blue lighting for night time.  I did a lot of research to find the perfect tank and decided to buy this one.  (which I did)   Beta fish are very smart.  This morning when I came in to my office to say hello to him he swam right up to me and was flapping his little fins like a puppy would wag its tail when it is happy to see its owner!  He definitely recognized me and I am going to train him to eat from my fingers.  So we can bond.
> 
> Here is the tank style I bought him - it's called a Fluval Edge.   All of the hardware is hidden in the black casing and so it is very attractive and he will have the tank to himself - but I plan on finding him a "wife" - for a separate tank - and I am buying a book on raising beta babies.   I think he deserves to have a family after all he has been through!  After all, he's supposed to be blessed!   note - this tank has many features - it lights up in blue at night and is quite beautiful.  Click on the picture of tank and you can get a closer look at it.  It is very roomy for a beta fish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a gorgeous tank, Jeremiah!  I'm sure your Beta will thrive there.  Good luck with raising a family.  Pay close attention to the water pH and temperature, especially.  While my daughter raised Betas, I raised Discus.  Discus require lower pH values (5.5 to 7, with 6 being considered ideal) and temps in the high 80s.  Most fish won't breed if the water conditions are close to ideal.  Also, make sure you have some place where the babies can get away from the parents.  Lots of fish will eat their young.  Bon chance!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you!   I thank you for the information, Gallantwarrior.  I did read about the PH and water temperature for Beta and you are right.  There is even evidence that they can get sick if the water is too cold because they are a tropical fish - as for the mating - I'm reading that after female gives birth - you remove her and let the male care for them for 2 days and then take the male out. (or he'll eat them)  I'm going to read a book about it but I have been reading online about them.  From what I am reading they are very smart fish.  You can even teach them how to jump out of the water and through a hoop.  Did you know that?   It's true.  Some guy wrote a book about it.  Who knew?
Click to expand...

I didn't know that about Betas, cool!  I kept mostly cichlids and can vouch that they demonstrate some pretty distinctive personality characteristics, so Betas doing the same would not surprise me.  I used to keep several 50-70 gallons tanks but after two broke during an earthquake, and I moved out of my big house, I gave up keeping fish.  (Took me weeks to dry out the carpet and padding, too!)


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Sorry about the earthquake!  That must have been some clean up!  This is my first fish rescue - my cats are quite intrigued by him ( Baruch ) but I do not let them see him if I am not there in the room.  I do not want them getting in his face.  He needs his privacy.   The way to train him to jump through a hoop is with food.  You start with a stick and food on the end.  He eats off the stick.  Then you raise the stick higher and higher until he has to jump out of the water to get the food.  (this is how you train him to eat from your hand later too)   Once he is jumping out of the water you can move to the hoop trick.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Jeremiah said:


> Sorry about the earthquake!  That must have been some clean up!  This is my first fish rescue - my cats are quite intrigued by him ( Baruch ) but I do not let them see him if I am not there in the room.  I do not want them getting in his face.  He needs his privacy.   The way to train him to jump through a hoop is with food.  You start with a stick and food on the end.  He eats off the stick.  Then you raise the stick higher and higher until he has to jump out of the water to get the food.  (this is how you train him to eat from your hand later too)   Once he is jumping out of the water you can move to the hoop trick.


Yeah, I'd be careful with a smaller fish and cats.  Cichlids can get quite large, I had an Oscar that grew to almost 10".  Every now-and-then, one of the cats would get ambitious and go "fishing".  Thing was, the Oscar was accustomed to taking food from our hands and would rise to the surface and "strike".  I guess a cat's paw kinda looks tasty from an Oscar's pov.  It was fun to watch a cat launch a couple of feet into the air and levitate backwards when the fish tried to grab a paw dipped into his tank.


----------



## Vigilante

A Japanese company in Tokyo hoped to help their employees unwind and increase productivity by adopting rescue cats into their office. In a cramped and hectic city like Tokyo, having a pet is often a luxury. Most apartments do not allow pets and residents have to visit cat cafes to get their pet fix.

The company named Ferray Corporation, an internet solutions business, has taken in nine rescue cats that are allowed to roam freely in the office. They become cute little balls of stress-relief.

According to rocketnews24, the employees think the cats have been an enormous net positive. Office communication has increased dramatically. The cats have brought them together and lowered everyone’s stress.

The company also encourages their workers to bring in their pets, so every day is Bring Your Pet to Work Day. If they don’t have a pet of their own, the company pays out a monthly “cat bonus” of about $42USD to anyone who adopts a cat that needs a home.

Ferray says that the most important quality they look for in new hires is a “love of felines.”

*Here are the 9 rescue cats they have adopted:*






*They have all grown up now. Here, one is enjoying the lap time with an employee and the other one supervises.*






*A typical day in the office.*






*Kitty consultation.*






*Meeting time. Kitty joins in for the power point presentation.*






*“We brought you some snacks humans!”*






*Purry phone manager.*






*He also manages the copier.*






*They guard the books.*







*The supurrvisor is taking his job very seriously!*







*She’s always the first to come into the meeting room and the last to leave.*







*We know who is really running the meeting.*







*Everyone needs that dose of kitty love*


----------



## Vigilante

Meet Edward! He was just a little kitten when they found him outside their apartment door back in 2004. “an abandoned kitten found me, and my roommate and I nursed him back to health!” (imgur)

*“Roommate found him outside our door. He meowed once but was silent after that. He could fit in the palm of my hand, and was so light I couldn’t feel any weight. He was in bad shape.” *(reddit)







*“It was cold out, so he was grateful to be somewhere warm. He wouldn’t eat or move, but finally dozed off after about an hour. Took him to the vet the next morning."*







*2 weeks later: “he gained tons of weight almost instantly. Within 2 weeks he was romping around like a crazy healthy kitten, had his shots and was free of fleas.”*







*“He would always jump into my closet and sleep in my clothes bins.”*







*He loved the comforter.*







*Rawr!*







*All grown up!*







*Edward was then adopted by the roommate when they moved out of the apartment. Today Edward is living happily with his human at the age of 10.*


----------



## gallantwarrior

Vigilante said:


> A Japanese company in Tokyo hoped to help their employees unwind and increase productivity by adopting rescue cats into their office. In a cramped and hectic city like Tokyo, having a pet is often a luxury. Most apartments do not allow pets and residents have to visit cat cafes to get their pet fix.
> 
> The company named Ferray Corporation, an internet solutions business, has taken in nine rescue cats that are allowed to roam freely in the office. They become cute little balls of stress-relief.
> 
> According to rocketnews24, the employees think the cats have been an enormous net positive. Office communication has increased dramatically. The cats have brought them together and lowered everyone’s stress.
> 
> The company also encourages their workers to bring in their pets, so every day is Bring Your Pet to Work Day. If they don’t have a pet of their own, the company pays out a monthly “cat bonus” of about $42USD to anyone who adopts a cat that needs a home.
> 
> Ferray says that the most important quality they look for in new hires is a “love of felines.”
> 
> *Here are the 9 rescue cats they have adopted:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *They have all grown up now. Here, one is enjoying the lap time with an employee and the other one supervises.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A typical day in the office.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Kitty consultation.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Meeting time. Kitty joins in for the power point presentation.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *“We brought you some snacks humans!”*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Purry phone manager.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *He also manages the copier.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *They guard the books.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The supurrvisor is taking his job very seriously!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *She’s always the first to come into the meeting room and the last to leave.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *We know who is really running the meeting.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Everyone needs that dose of kitty love*


Where do I apply?  I'd love to work in a "cat-friendly" environment!


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> A Japanese company in Tokyo hoped to help their employees unwind and increase productivity by adopting rescue cats into their office. In a cramped and hectic city like Tokyo, having a pet is often a luxury. Most apartments do not allow pets and residents have to visit cat cafes to get their pet fix.
> 
> The company named Ferray Corporation, an internet solutions business, has taken in nine rescue cats that are allowed to roam freely in the office. They become cute little balls of stress-relief.
> 
> According to rocketnews24, the employees think the cats have been an enormous net positive. Office communication has increased dramatically. The cats have brought them together and lowered everyone’s stress.
> 
> The company also encourages their workers to bring in their pets, so every day is Bring Your Pet to Work Day. If they don’t have a pet of their own, the company pays out a monthly “cat bonus” of about $42USD to anyone who adopts a cat that needs a home.
> 
> Ferray says that the most important quality they look for in new hires is a “love of felines.”
> 
> *Here are the 9 rescue cats they have adopted:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *They have all grown up now. Here, one is enjoying the lap time with an employee and the other one supervises.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A typical day in the office.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Kitty consultation.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Meeting time. Kitty joins in for the power point presentation.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *“We brought you some snacks humans!”*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Purry phone manager.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *He also manages the copier.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *They guard the books.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The supurrvisor is taking his job very seriously!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *She’s always the first to come into the meeting room and the last to leave.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *We know who is really running the meeting.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Everyone needs that dose of kitty love*



So cute!  I know I've seen a couple of these cats in funny cat office memes!


----------



## Vigilante

Tumbelina is a very special kitty. She has the will to move and run but not the ability, but that doesn’t stop her. Now she is learning how to get around despite her limitations thanks to a specially designed wheelchair.

Tumbelina has cerebellar hypoplasia according to Valley Cats Inc in Woodland Hills. The rescue organization saved Tumbelina from being put down.

Now she’s given a chance to move and walk around on her own thanks to the 4-wheel buggy. The next step is to find Timbelina a forever loving home.

*Meet Tumbelina. She’s a very special cat who has the will to move but not the ability.*







*She has cerebellar hypoplasia but it does’t stop her.*







*They are determined to help Tumbelina walk on her own.*







*They custom designed a 4-wheel chair for Tumberlina*





*The four-wheel buggy will allow Tumbelina to propel herself forward without the help and support of her caregivers.*







*The next step is to find Tumbelina a forever loving home.*


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> Tumbelina is a very special kitty. She has the will to move and run but not the ability, but that doesn’t stop her. Now she is learning how to get around despite her limitations thanks to a specially designed wheelchair.
> 
> Tumbelina has cerebellar hypoplasia according to Valley Cats Inc in Woodland Hills. The rescue organization saved Tumbelina from being put down.
> 
> Now she’s given a chance to move and walk around on her own thanks to the 4-wheel buggy. The next step is to find Timbelina a forever loving home.
> 
> *Meet Tumbelina. She’s a very special cat who has the will to move but not the ability.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *She has cerebellar hypoplasia but it does’t stop her.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *They are determined to help Tumbelina walk on her own.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *They custom designed a 4-wheel chair for Tumberlina*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The four-wheel buggy will allow Tumbelina to propel herself forward without the help and support of her caregivers.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The next step is to find Tumbelina a forever loving home.*



Robocat!


----------



## pillars

My daughter rescued a kitten from a guy who was handing them out at the park.  She had an umbilical hernia and no one wanted her.  She brought her home, and we nursed her with a baby bottle for a couple of weeks until she was able to switch over to solid food.  At about 6 months of age, we had her hernia fixed at the same time we had her fixed.  She's now a sleek black brat of a cat who is thoroughly spoiled.  Her name is Prissy.  She's 6 years old.


----------



## pillars

Tumbelina is so cute, I'd love to adopt her.  Our dogs, though.


----------



## Vigilante

Tomas the kitty and Camarin the puppy who snuggled to keep each other warm in the rain, were rescued together by a rescue driver from the Michigan Humane Society.

Michigan Humane Society wrote: “The MHS rescue team was called about a puppy left out in the rain near an abandoned house. When a rescue driver arrived, the puppy was curled up between two garbage cans.

When she ran out to greet the rescue driver, he heard loud meows coming from the puppy’s hiding place. When he investigated, he found a small, black kitten.

The two had been snuggled together, trying to share warmth and get a break from the biting wind and rain. Who says cats and dogs cannot be friends?”

*WATCH VIDEO: Camarin and Tomas Take Shelter from The Rain*


* Update: Both Tomas and Camarin have been adopted!*


----------



## pillars

That dog looks so much like our hound dog did when we adopted him.  He was only 20 pounds then; now he weighs 80 and still growing.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Sweet story.


----------



## Vigilante

A man rescued a cat from an abusive home and helped her trust again. Now every time he comes to visit Fancy the cat, she snuggles up to him. “My rescue cat stayed with my parents when moved out, she gets so clingy when I visit!” he wrote. (reddit)

“Due to her last home being very abusive, her emotional state is very quirky. It took me about three months to get her to come out from under the bed. I placed her food and water and litter box under there until she was ready.

She’s been with my parents for nearly two years and they spoil her rotten, plus her Boston Terriers love Fancy to death. When I moved in with my wife she had a little dog that plays way to rough and I fear Fancy would not be able to handle him. Every time I visit my parents I spend as much time as possible with Fancy.”

*Fancy the cat clinging to her rescuer when he comes for a visit.*






*Fancy letting him know she’s ready to be brushed.*


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> A man rescued a cat from an abusive home and helped her trust again. Now every time he comes to visit Fancy the cat, she snuggles up to him. “My rescue cat stayed with my parents when moved out, she gets so clingy when I visit!” he wrote. (reddit)
> 
> “Due to her last home being very abusive, her emotional state is very quirky. It took me about three months to get her to come out from under the bed. I placed her food and water and litter box under there until she was ready.
> 
> She’s been with my parents for nearly two years and they spoil her rotten, plus her Boston Terriers love Fancy to death. When I moved in with my wife she had a little dog that plays way to rough and I fear Fancy would not be able to handle him. Every time I visit my parents I spend as much time as possible with Fancy.”
> 
> *Fancy the cat clinging to her rescuer when he comes for a visit.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Fancy letting him know she’s ready to be brushed.*



Aww, look at the cutie squishy face!


----------



## Vigilante

Hope, the cat with no eyes, has found a happy home after being rescued from the Ikea parking lot.

The 16 week old kitten was found abandoned in the Ikea parking lot in December by the Burlington Humane Society along with her mother and sister Charity and Joy.

“This sweet 4 month old kitten suffers from Microphthalmia, which literally means ‘small eye’. Hope was born with two very tiny non-functional eyes and is completely blind,” the shelter wrote. They shared photos of Hope on Facebook. “She definitely caught the hearts of a lot of people,” Janet Cappus, the adoption counsellor said. “She’s incredibly intelligent and can find her way around.”

“She’s the most playful kitten… anything with a spring or a ball, if she could hear it, she was playing with it. She would run all around the room,” she added.

Hope’s mother and sister got adopted together, but she was still waiting for her forever home due to her special needs.

Then on Thursday, she found her match. “Her new (dad) says she’s already found her favorite spot on the couch,” Cappus said.

*Meet Hope. She can’t see, but she doesn’t let it stop her.*






*They found Hope at a Ikea parking lot along with her mother and sister.*






*“She definitely caught the hearts of a lot of people,” Janet Cappus, the adoption counsellor said. “She’s incredibly intelligent and can find her way around.”*






*Hope’s mother and sister were adopted and she was still waiting for her new home… then on Thursday, she found her match.*






*“Her new (dad) says she’s already found her favorite spot on the couch.”*


----------



## Vigilante

“Almost two years ago we adopted a cat named Darwin from the shelter. He’s all grown up!” TFRAIZ wrote (imgur).

*“The most interesting cat in the world easily caught my attention. Our first meeting was brief, but left a lasting impression…”*






*They simply couldn’t leave without him…*






*“What would we name him? The shelter went with Darwin, but we chose something a little different.”*






*“Here he is. Mr. Saxobeat at nearly two years of age. He’s huge now! And, has learned how to open poorly secured doors by using a signature barrel roll technique.”*






*Handsome boy! “Straight from the shelter to our hearts.”*


----------



## Vigilante

So scared, but they get over that quickly with love, attention, and FOOD!

These five tiny kittens were given a second chance at life when they were found shivering sitting in a garbage can by a sanitation worker.

“Our new arrivals, the Sesame Street kittens, spent two days piled on top of each other in the bottom of this trash can,” Tiny Kittens wrote.

“We are so grateful to our very own Handyman, of Anders & Co., who was on duty collecting trash, heard their little mews and knew exactly what to do! He rushed them to LAPS, where we gave them baths and immediately treated them for fleas. They also got their first round of deworming, ears cleaned and treated for ear mites, temps taken, weights and first nail trims.”







*A sanitation worker found 5 tiny kittens shivering at the bottom of a garbage can. *







*He took them to get help. *







*The kittens were given baths and dewormed. *







*All cleaned up!*







*Time for a nap!*







*Happy and loved now. Soon they will all be put up for adoption at Langley Animal Protection Society (LAPS).*


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> “Almost two years ago we adopted a cat named Darwin from the shelter. He’s all grown up!” TFRAIZ wrote (imgur).
> 
> *“The most interesting cat in the world easily caught my attention. Our first meeting was brief, but left a lasting impression…”*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *They simply couldn’t leave without him…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *“What would we name him? The shelter went with Darwin, but we chose something a little different.”*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *“Here he is. Mr. Saxobeat at nearly two years of age. He’s huge now! And, has learned how to open poorly secured doors by using a signature barrel roll technique.”*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Handsome boy! “Straight from the shelter to our hearts.”*



That is one of the most adorable kitties I've ever seen!


----------



## Vigilante

Meet Mavis, a little furry survivor. This is her rescue journey to her forever home.

*“Her momma was hit by a car, and she was the only kitten that survived. I bottlefed her and found her a good home,” *said Mavis’ rescuer via imgur.






*“Little girl was crawling with fleas, so I bathed her immediately to keep her from giving my other pets fleas.”*






*“She got named Mavis because she had a set of lungs that allowed you to hear her across the apartment.”*






*They found Mavis a surrogate mom. “My kitty, Milton, is a sweetheart, so he took her under his paw and groomed her whenever she needed it.”*






* “Milton looking on in horror as Mavis attempts to nurse. They slept together most nights.”*






*“I didn’t have any appropriate stuffed toys for her to snuggle with, so I gave her a slightly tattered dog toy. Her ducky became her best friend.”*






*“Here she is, slightly older, and in her new home, but still in love with her ducky.”*


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> Meet Mavis, a little furry survivor. This is her rescue journey to her forever home.
> 
> *“Her momma was hit by a car, and she was the only kitten that survived. I bottlefed her and found her a good home,” *said Mavis’ rescuer via imgur.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *“Little girl was crawling with fleas, so I bathed her immediately to keep her from giving my other pets fleas.”*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *“She got named Mavis because she had a set of lungs that allowed you to hear her across the apartment.”*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *They found Mavis a surrogate mom. “My kitty, Milton, is a sweetheart, so he took her under his paw and groomed her whenever she needed it.”*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * “Milton looking on in horror as Mavis attempts to nurse. They slept together most nights.”*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *“I didn’t have any appropriate stuffed toys for her to snuggle with, so I gave her a slightly tattered dog toy. Her ducky became her best friend.”*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *“Here she is, slightly older, and in her new home, but still in love with her ducky.”*



Kitty doesn't appear to be enjoying bath time too much.  Lol.


----------



## Vigilante

Meet Wally! She’s a happy little bottle kitty found from inside a kitchen wall.

The Cat House on the Kings wrote: “SQUEE! This 2.5 week old cutie pie was rescued just today! (She’s now a happy bottle baby at a loving, local foster home.) Since you always ask … her mom is feral (wild) and gave birth to a litter of kittens in someone’s attic. In the process of moving them to a new location, this little girl was dropped by her mom down inside a kitchen wall where the mom couldn’t reach her. The retired homeowner tore a hole in his kitchen wall to rescue the kitten … but mom was long gone. So we stepped in to take over.”

*Yay! Look at my jelly beans!*






*Wally gets really serious when it comes to eating. *


----------



## Vigilante

Five tiny kittens were reunited with their cat momma after being separated by a house fire in Manchester, NH. The furry family is now getting the care they need to recover.

The litter of six gray kittens were rescued by Manchester firefighters from a burning apartment building on Thursday. One of the kittens didn’t make it, but the firefighters were able to save the remaining five.

The cat mama escaped the fire and couldn’t be found by the firefighters, but she eventually returned home and was taken to an animal hospital to be reunited with her kittens.

All the kittens were getting oxygen treatment for smoke inhalation. When they saw their cat mama again, it was a happy reunion. The cat mama is quite protective of her kittens and doesn’t allow medical personnel to get too close to her little furry babies.


----------



## Vigilante

Foster Kitties Learning All About Love


----------



## gallantwarrior

When I had my big house, I fostered cats and kittens.  I had 18 at one time!  Since I've moved into smaller lodgings, my limit is six cats/kittens and that really is pushing things, but I wouldn't want to live without a fine, large fur-fam.  Because I can no longer foster cats, I support a thriving colony of feral cats that keep the vermin in my barn in check in exchange for kitty kibble and lots of fresh goat milk.  I've also donated goat milk to people and agencies who do foster kittens/cats.  Kittens fed goat milk do very well, growing big, sleek, and cheeky.  One woman came and took 17 gallons of goat milk from me one year!  Yes, I do luvs me sum kittehs, and not served with mashed potatoes...
Keep the stories coming, they are great.


----------



## Vigilante

Remember Sam the cat who has distinctive eyebrow like markings? He was spotted abandoned outside a house in New York back in 2012. This little guy with a permanent curious look has become an internet sensation since his pictures first appeared on reddit.

Sam was found as a stray curling up in a ditch near a house. He willingly gave himself up to Amanda Collado who rescued him. “…because he was just so tired of being outside that he didn’t fight her. She went to pick him up, he’s kinda like ‘save me!” said Nette Rodriguez.

*Meet Sam the cat. He has distinctive eyebrow like markings.*







*He was found abandoned outside a house back in 2012.*







*He willingly gave himself up to Amanda Collado who rescued him. “She went to pick him up, he’s kinda like ‘save me!”*







*Sam may look worried, but he’s super playful and full of energy. “Worried is definitely not one of his characteristics.”*


----------



## Vigilante

A rescue cat mama was introduced to a tiny orphan kitten who was in need of some motherly love. “Everything went better than expected!”

Ottawa Stray Cat Rescue wrote: “He was the only kitten born to a senior momma, she rejected him and he spent the first 15 hours of his life without food or warmth. A wonderful lady in the animal rescue community took him in and put out the call on facebook to try and find a nursing mother to place him with.

My friend had just taken in a mother with 4-week-old kittens from another rescuer, so our organization offered to take him. He’s done amazingly well and bonded with all his siblings and mom. He is now reserved for adoption and is a fat, adorable ball of fluff who loves getting his tummy scratched.”

*This little ball of fur was in need of some motherly love.*






*They found him a cat mama who was recently taken in from another rescuer. When they introduced them together, the momma took to the little orphan kitten and started caring for him like her own.*






*“He’s mine. Look, but no touch!”*






*Mama is hugging her baby in her arms.*






*A kiss! It just doesn’t get any cuter than this.*


----------



## ChrisL

gallantwarrior said:


> When I had my big house, I fostered cats and kittens.  I had 18 at one time!  Since I've moved into smaller lodgings, my limit is six cats/kittens and that really is pushing things, but I wouldn't want to live without a fine, large fur-fam.  Because I can no longer foster cats, I support a thriving colony of feral cats that keep the vermin in my barn in check in exchange for kitty kibble and lots of fresh goat milk.  I've also donated goat milk to people and agencies who do foster kittens/cats.  Kittens fed goat milk do very well, growing big, sleek, and cheeky.  One woman came and took 17 gallons of goat milk from me one year!  Yes, I do luvs me sum kittehs, and not served with mashed potatoes...
> Keep the stories coming, they are great.



I might not mind that if I lived on a farm or something, and they lived outdoors in a barn or something, but honestly I have no desire to have that many animals living in my home.  One is plenty for me.    They do get stinky when you have so many to keep up with from my experiences visiting other people's homes who had a lot of animals.  Maybe two would be okay.  Maybe.


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> Remember Sam the cat who has distinctive eyebrow like markings? He was spotted abandoned outside a house in New York back in 2012. This little guy with a permanent curious look has become an internet sensation since his pictures first appeared on reddit.
> 
> Sam was found as a stray curling up in a ditch near a house. He willingly gave himself up to Amanda Collado who rescued him. “…because he was just so tired of being outside that he didn’t fight her. She went to pick him up, he’s kinda like ‘save me!” said Nette Rodriguez.
> 
> *Meet Sam the cat. He has distinctive eyebrow like markings.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *He was found abandoned outside a house back in 2012.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *He willingly gave himself up to Amanda Collado who rescued him. “She went to pick him up, he’s kinda like ‘save me!”*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sam may look worried, but he’s super playful and full of energy. “Worried is definitely not one of his characteristics.”*



He looks like he belongs on one of those funny eyebrows memes!


----------



## gallantwarrior

ChrisL said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I had my big house, I fostered cats and kittens.  I had 18 at one time!  Since I've moved into smaller lodgings, my limit is six cats/kittens and that really is pushing things, but I wouldn't want to live without a fine, large fur-fam.  Because I can no longer foster cats, I support a thriving colony of feral cats that keep the vermin in my barn in check in exchange for kitty kibble and lots of fresh goat milk.  I've also donated goat milk to people and agencies who do foster kittens/cats.  Kittens fed goat milk do very well, growing big, sleek, and cheeky.  One woman came and took 17 gallons of goat milk from me one year!  Yes, I do luvs me sum kittehs, and not served with mashed potatoes...
> Keep the stories coming, they are great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might not mind that if I lived on a farm or something, and they lived outdoors in a barn or something, but honestly I have no desire to have that many animals living in my home.  One is plenty for me.    They do get stinky when you have so many to keep up with from my experiences visiting other people's homes who had a lot of animals.  Maybe two would be okay.  Maybe.
Click to expand...

No problem with visitors.  The only person who ever comes here is my partner, and really, he smells worse than any critters.  Keeping the litter boxes clean is absolutely imperative with this many kitties, though.


----------



## ChrisL

gallantwarrior said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I had my big house, I fostered cats and kittens.  I had 18 at one time!  Since I've moved into smaller lodgings, my limit is six cats/kittens and that really is pushing things, but I wouldn't want to live without a fine, large fur-fam.  Because I can no longer foster cats, I support a thriving colony of feral cats that keep the vermin in my barn in check in exchange for kitty kibble and lots of fresh goat milk.  I've also donated goat milk to people and agencies who do foster kittens/cats.  Kittens fed goat milk do very well, growing big, sleek, and cheeky.  One woman came and took 17 gallons of goat milk from me one year!  Yes, I do luvs me sum kittehs, and not served with mashed potatoes...
> Keep the stories coming, they are great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might not mind that if I lived on a farm or something, and they lived outdoors in a barn or something, but honestly I have no desire to have that many animals living in my home.  One is plenty for me.    They do get stinky when you have so many to keep up with from my experiences visiting other people's homes who had a lot of animals.  Maybe two would be okay.  Maybe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No problem with visitors.  The only person who ever comes here is my partner, and really, he smells worse than any critters.  Keeping the litter boxes clean is absolutely imperative with this many kitties, though.
Click to expand...


Yes, well, I love animals and all but I wouldn't ever want to have so many.  They throw up all the time, they leave their hair everywhere, then the costs of feeding them all, and of course there is the litter.  That would just be way too many animals living in the house for my liking.  Two would be my limit.  I have one bunny right now and that is good.


----------



## gallantwarrior

ChrisL said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I had my big house, I fostered cats and kittens.  I had 18 at one time!  Since I've moved into smaller lodgings, my limit is six cats/kittens and that really is pushing things, but I wouldn't want to live without a fine, large fur-fam.  Because I can no longer foster cats, I support a thriving colony of feral cats that keep the vermin in my barn in check in exchange for kitty kibble and lots of fresh goat milk.  I've also donated goat milk to people and agencies who do foster kittens/cats.  Kittens fed goat milk do very well, growing big, sleek, and cheeky.  One woman came and took 17 gallons of goat milk from me one year!  Yes, I do luvs me sum kittehs, and not served with mashed potatoes...
> Keep the stories coming, they are great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might not mind that if I lived on a farm or something, and they lived outdoors in a barn or something, but honestly I have no desire to have that many animals living in my home.  One is plenty for me.    They do get stinky when you have so many to keep up with from my experiences visiting other people's homes who had a lot of animals.  Maybe two would be okay.  Maybe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No problem with visitors.  The only person who ever comes here is my partner, and really, he smells worse than any critters.  Keeping the litter boxes clean is absolutely imperative with this many kitties, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, well, I love animals and all but I wouldn't ever want to have so many.  They throw up all the time, they leave their hair everywhere, then the costs of feeding them all, and of course there is the litter.  That would just be way too many animals living in the house for my liking.  Two would be my limit.  I have one bunny right now and that is good.
Click to expand...

I understand where you're coming from, Chris.  My best buddy is a dog guy, and a one-dog guy at that.  He also tends to adopt another adult Rottie when his other dies.  He's totally devoted to his doggie pal, and the dogs dote on him, too.  He just doesn't feel that he could do more than one animal at a time the justice each deserves.
I've found that the cats do prefer having company and often bond deeply with one or more of their "roomies", including the mini-doxie my daughter left to me.


----------



## Vigilante

“My mom surprised my father with a newly adopted kitten, he tries to act tough but has a soft spot for cats. Meet Anna,” Anna’s family wrote via reddit.

“My father is a Ju-Jitsu instructor/Volunteer RCMP officer, and pipeline instructor. He’s an incredibly hard worker and my role model. We adopted a kitten when I was four years old and named her fuzzer, she lived to be 16. The family was quite sad about her passing.”

“He looooooooves cats and mother figured (Anna) could help with any stress from work.”

*He’s a tough guy with a soft spot for cats. This is him meeting his new adopted kitten.*













*After losing their cat for 16 years, they adopted this little tabby and named her Anna.*







*Behold the power of kittens.*


----------



## Vigilante

A tiny one week old kitten came to an animal clinic without a mom.

“My girlfriend is a vet. Someone dropped off this 1 week old kitten,” said TeddyPeep via reddit. They named him Orange Pekoe.

“It was tough bottle feeding Pekoe and fortunately, we found a mother who had just had a litter of kittens for him to nurse with. He’s been WAY happier,” he added. “She’s a really sweet momma kitty. As soon as we got her home, she flopped down for the babies to eat. It was pretty darn cute.” (reddit)

“Pekoe loves sitting in our laps and he purrs CONSTANTLY.” After fostering the little ginger kitty for a period of time, they simply couldn’t part with him.

*Meet Orange Pekoe! He was just 1 week old when he was dropped off at the vet’s. They took him home and started caring for him round the clock.*






*They found Pekoe a surrogate mom, and she laid down and let him nurse right away. “Our kitten looks SO content that he has a surrogate momma kitty.”*






*Eyes opened!*






*“Are you my sister?”*






*Mommy kitty giving Pekoe some love.*






*A happy furry family: Orange Pekoe, Momma Kitty (surrogate mother), and her baby Darjeeling.*






*They grew so fast!*






*Orange Pekoe and his brother from another mother Earl Grey.*






*Orange Pekoe is such a momma’s boy. After fostering him for a period of time, they simply couldn’t part with him. He’s there to stay forever!*






*Now: Pekoe’s grown into a handsome cat!*


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> A tiny one week old kitten came to an animal clinic without a mom.
> 
> “My girlfriend is a vet. Someone dropped off this 1 week old kitten,” said TeddyPeep via reddit. They named him Orange Pekoe.
> 
> “It was tough bottle feeding Pekoe and fortunately, we found a mother who had just had a litter of kittens for him to nurse with. He’s been WAY happier,” he added. “She’s a really sweet momma kitty. As soon as we got her home, she flopped down for the babies to eat. It was pretty darn cute.” (reddit)
> 
> “Pekoe loves sitting in our laps and he purrs CONSTANTLY.” After fostering the little ginger kitty for a period of time, they simply couldn’t part with him.
> 
> *Meet Orange Pekoe! He was just 1 week old when he was dropped off at the vet’s. They took him home and started caring for him round the clock.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *They found Pekoe a surrogate mom, and she laid down and let him nurse right away. “Our kitten looks SO content that he has a surrogate momma kitty.”*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Eyes opened!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *“Are you my sister?”*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mommy kitty giving Pekoe some love.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A happy furry family: Orange Pekoe, Momma Kitty (surrogate mother), and her baby Darjeeling.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *They grew so fast!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Orange Pekoe and his brother from another mother Earl Grey.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Orange Pekoe is such a momma’s boy. After fostering him for a period of time, they simply couldn’t part with him. He’s there to stay forever!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Now: Pekoe’s grown into a handsome cat!*



Ohhhh, that little kitten is SO adorable.  

I have a neighbor's cat, who is orange, that comes by to visit me every so often.  I call him Orange Peel.


----------



## Vigilante

Meet Gushicoro the mustachio kitty.

She came to her forever home when she was a wee kitten, a bit shy and fragile, but with a lot of love, she has grown into a beautiful tuxedo cat. Gushicoro is turning 2 next week on March 28. (instagram)

*First day home! Gushicoro curled up on a blanket for a nap.*






*“I’m a little shy.”*






*Soon her curiosity came out…*






*…and she started exploring her new kingdom.*






*Happiness is a lap kitty!*






*All the cats in the house adore their little sister from another mother.*






*Who could possibly say no to that face?*






*Gushicoro, all grown up now!*






*She loves her mommy.*


----------



## Vigilante

Chloe was just 8 days old when she was rescued from a high kill shelter by Cats at the Studios. Now she has a chance to find the perfect forever home!

*Take a minute to watch this touching story. *

*[Scroll down for video]*

*Little Chloe was just 8 days old when she was rescued from a high kill shelter.*






*Cats at the Studios saved her life minutes before she was being put down. This is Chloe having her very own bottle of milk.*






*She loves playing with the volunteers at Cats at the Studios…*






*…and getting back rubs and lots of love, but what she loves the most is the chance to find her forever loving home. *






*WATCH VIDEO: Touching story about 8 day old Chloe the kitten

*


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> Chloe was just 8 days old when she was rescued from a high kill shelter by Cats at the Studios. Now she has a chance to find the perfect forever home!
> 
> *Take a minute to watch this touching story. *
> 
> *[Scroll down for video]*
> 
> *Little Chloe was just 8 days old when she was rescued from a high kill shelter.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cats at the Studios saved her life minutes before she was being put down. This is Chloe having her very own bottle of milk.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *She loves playing with the volunteers at Cats at the Studios…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *…and getting back rubs and lots of love, but what she loves the most is the chance to find her forever loving home. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *WATCH VIDEO: Touching story about 8 day old Chloe the kitten
> 
> *



These are all so cute, they make me want to get a cat, but I have my rabbit, so that's kind of out of the question for now.


----------



## Vigilante

ChrisL said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chloe was just 8 days old when she was rescued from a high kill shelter by Cats at the Studios. Now she has a chance to find the perfect forever home!
> 
> *Take a minute to watch this touching story. *
> 
> *[Scroll down for video]*
> 
> *Little Chloe was just 8 days old when she was rescued from a high kill shelter.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cats at the Studios saved her life minutes before she was being put down. This is Chloe having her very own bottle of milk.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *She loves playing with the volunteers at Cats at the Studios…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *…and getting back rubs and lots of love, but what she loves the most is the chance to find her forever loving home. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *WATCH VIDEO: Touching story about 8 day old Chloe the kitten
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are all so cute, they make me want to get a cat, but I have my rabbit, so that's kind of out of the question for now.
Click to expand...


Brothers from different mothers!


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chloe was just 8 days old when she was rescued from a high kill shelter by Cats at the Studios. Now she has a chance to find the perfect forever home!
> 
> *Take a minute to watch this touching story. *
> 
> *[Scroll down for video]*
> 
> *Little Chloe was just 8 days old when she was rescued from a high kill shelter.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cats at the Studios saved her life minutes before she was being put down. This is Chloe having her very own bottle of milk.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *She loves playing with the volunteers at Cats at the Studios…*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *…and getting back rubs and lots of love, but what she loves the most is the chance to find her forever loving home. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *WATCH VIDEO: Touching story about 8 day old Chloe the kitten
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are all so cute, they make me want to get a cat, but I have my rabbit, so that's kind of out of the question for now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brothers from different mothers!
Click to expand...


  Adorable.


----------



## Vigilante

A 3 year old boy, Audilas Burton, saved a tiny stray kitten born without eyes from a park. Immediately, the little boy and his new friend, they named Murdoch, became inseparable.

“We were walking to the park and he was in the road,” Audilas said to KAMC.

“The cat took off towards him as he was running towards me,” Crystal Burton said. “And he looked at me and said, ‘Mom I just want to keep the cat’.”

“When you first look at him he looks like he has no eyeballs at all, almost like there are just kind of empty sockets there,” Dr. Taylor said. “This would be called phthisis bulbi, which means small or tiny eyeball, and it is a non-functioning eyeball way down deep in that socket, which essentially leaves him with no eyes.”

“He is a very unique kitty,” Jessi Holeman with the Lazarus Foundation said. “He is very friendly, happy and playful. We think he is going to have a really great life.”

*This is Murdoch the cat born without eyes. A 3 year old boy found him in a park.*






*Immediately they became inseparable. “Mom I just want to keep the cat,” he said.*






*Murdock giving his little rescuer a kiss on the cheek.*





*

*


----------



## Vigilante

This man wasn’t a cat person until he met Stevie the blind cat who was in desperate need of a home. She changed him forever.

Patrick Corr wrote via imgur: “I didn’t adopt Stevie when she was a kitten. I wasn’t even looking to adopt a cat, but when I heard she badly needed a home, I couldn’t resist.”

*[Scroll down for video]*

*“She’s like any cat really, except that she’s blind. I adopted her 3 years ago from a local cat vet hospital as she badly needed a home. The Animal Care Society of Cork had been paying for her stay there for months, as no-one wanted to adopt her. Go figure.”*






*“This was taken the day I adopted her. She changed my life forever. I wasn’t really a cat person either until I met her.”*






*“I had to make some adjustments in my life when I took her in. I can’t move furniture around or she’ll bump into them, and I have to keep her litter box and food bowl in the same place at all times. She learns amazingly fast though.”*






*Stevie loves to take walks with Patrick. “Her tail acts as a cane to help her find her way around.”*






*“Older cats are often skipped over by people looking to adopt, and they need homes just as much as the little ones,” Patrick said.*






*WATCH VIDEO: A blind cat no one wanted changed this man’s life.*


----------



## Vigilante

Meet Link. He was not able to eat on his own and was much smaller than other kitties his age. His rescuers were determined to change that for this very special cat.

“Link is unable to swallow food on his own and can’t pass anything larger than a grain of rice into his stomach. I syringe feed him upright 4 times day,” said the foster mom via imgur.

“Link’s condition is called Persistent Right Aortic Arch (PRAA). He has an extra blood vessel constricting his esophagus which makes it impossible for him to pass anything but liquid through it.”

*This is Link. He’s very special. He couldn’t swallow food on his own but the rescuers were determined to help him to eat on his own like other cats.*






*Link’s foster mom wrote: “This is how I hold Link while feeding him so gravity can help get his food down.”*






*“He was emaciated and weak when we got him from not being able to eat.”*






*He got bigger and happier at his foster home but was still about half the size of a normal kitten his age.*






*“Feed me now!” Because of his condition, Link was always hungry. It put him at high risk for starvation and aspiration pneumonia.*






*“It takes about 15 minutes to give him one feeding, and another 5-10 minutes of holding him up after to make sure all the food made it into his stomach.”*






*They raised money to get him corrective surgery so he could eat on his own. This is Link getting ready for surgery at Oregon State University.*






*After the surgery, Link curled up for a nap.*






*Back to his foster home, Link snuggled with his foster mom during recovery.*






*2 months post surgery, Link could eat his pureed canned food out of a bowl. “Seeing improvement every day, and he is fat and happy!” *






*“Can I have another bowl please?”*


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> Meet Link. He was not able to eat on his own and was much smaller than other kitties his age. His rescuers were determined to change that for this very special cat.
> 
> “Link is unable to swallow food on his own and can’t pass anything larger than a grain of rice into his stomach. I syringe feed him upright 4 times day,” said the foster mom via imgur.
> 
> “Link’s condition is called Persistent Right Aortic Arch (PRAA). He has an extra blood vessel constricting his esophagus which makes it impossible for him to pass anything but liquid through it.”
> 
> *This is Link. He’s very special. He couldn’t swallow food on his own but the rescuers were determined to help him to eat on his own like other cats.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Link’s foster mom wrote: “This is how I hold Link while feeding him so gravity can help get his food down.”*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *“He was emaciated and weak when we got him from not being able to eat.”*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *He got bigger and happier at his foster home but was still about half the size of a normal kitten his age.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *“Feed me now!” Because of his condition, Link was always hungry. It put him at high risk for starvation and aspiration pneumonia.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *“It takes about 15 minutes to give him one feeding, and another 5-10 minutes of holding him up after to make sure all the food made it into his stomach.”*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *They raised money to get him corrective surgery so he could eat on his own. This is Link getting ready for surgery at Oregon State University.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *After the surgery, Link curled up for a nap.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Back to his foster home, Link snuggled with his foster mom during recovery.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2 months post surgery, Link could eat his pureed canned food out of a bowl. “Seeing improvement every day, and he is fat and happy!” *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *“Can I have another bowl please?”*



That's a great story.


----------



## Vigilante

This tiny rescue kitten has found a new dad who is very protective of her. “Found a baby kitten on the street. This guy won’t let anyone but me touch her,” Kati Michelle wrote via reddit.

*They found a tiny baby kitten on the street. Their family dog adopted her right away and was very protective of her.*






*Little kitten fell asleep in his arms.*






*Hungry kitten gets her bottle while her dog papa watches.*


----------



## Vigilante

*A tiny orphan kitten was found when he was just a few days old. “Another teacher at my school found this baby in her back yard, and I said I’d take care of him. My students named him Simba,”* Simba’s human wrote. (imgur)

*Simba was found in a backyard when he was a tiny baby. This is him arriving in his new home, safe and comfy.*






*He was a palm sized kitten whose eyes weren’t even opened.*






*His human mom fed him around the clock. There were many sleepless nights, but Simba started to grow and thrive.*






*Sleeping with a full belly.*






*Parker the cat sat there by the box, keeping his adopted brother, little Simba, company.*






*Simba’s eyes began to open. *






* 3 months after the rescue, Simba snuggled under the laptop for a nap.*






*He’s grown up a lot now, and loves to play hide and seek with his brother Parker. *


----------



## Vigilante

A tiny orphan kitten and an abandoned puppy found each other and became forever friends.

“Chip & Adele were both orphaned and alone, so they were paired together on March 20, 2015. They will be in foster care until they are old enough for adoption.” (Chip & Adele)

*Meet Adele, a tiny 4 week old kitten found as a stray wandering alone without a mother. *






*This is Chip, a 5 week old chihuahua puppy surrendered to the shelter because his owners “could not care for such a young puppy,” said Natalie Buxton, the foster mom.*






*The rescue group decided to pair them together. They bonded instantly and became best friends.*






*Adele loves to climb and Chip is very laid back.*






*“A puppy and kitten that age are much, much too young to be in an animal shelter,” said Buxton. “Without a foster home, they wouldn’t have had a chance.”*






*Totally inseparable. They are just waiting to be adopted together.*


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> A tiny orphan kitten and an abandoned puppy found each other and became forever friends.
> 
> “Chip & Adele were both orphaned and alone, so they were paired together on March 20, 2015. They will be in foster care until they are old enough for adoption.” (Chip & Adele)
> 
> *Meet Adele, a tiny 4 week old kitten found as a stray wandering alone without a mother. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This is Chip, a 5 week old chihuahua puppy surrendered to the shelter because his owners “could not care for such a young puppy,” said Natalie Buxton, the foster mom.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The rescue group decided to pair them together. They bonded instantly and became best friends.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Adele loves to climb and Chip is very laid back.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *“A puppy and kitten that age are much, much too young to be in an animal shelter,” said Buxton. “Without a foster home, they wouldn’t have had a chance.”*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Totally inseparable. They are just waiting to be adopted together.*



OMG!  Soooo cute!


----------



## Vigilante

When they started fostering this tiny kitten they rescued, their dog was obsessed and became  attached to his little feline friend.





When they started fostering this little kitten, their dog Deets was obsessed!
“My daughter was in the vicinity when a homeless woman went unconscious. She had the kitten in a cardboard box and my kid brought it home to avoid the authorities taking it to the shelter,” reddit user HellaOld wrote. The homeless lady was in no condition to care for a sick kitten, so they decided to help.

“(The kitten) had a respiratory infection and would have been doomed. We vetted her and got the infection under control and posted her on Facebook.”

http://lovemeow.com/2015/07/foster-kitten-dog-attached/
Right after they brought the kitten home, their dog Deets quickly grew attached to the little fur baby and became her full-time kitten-sitter. “If I lost track of her in the garden, I’d tell him to ‘get the kitty’ and he’d herd her out in the open.”
http://lovemeow.com/2015/07/foster-kitten-dog-attached/

“We’re all getting attached to her, but she’s headed off to her forever-home… They have a blind dog with a chicken best friend…. It’s been really fun having this visitor though,” they wrote.





Deets was her full-time kitten-sitter. He wouldn’t keep his eyes off her.
“He’s back to obsessing about his ball now. Ball is the cure. He’s all better… We will miss her though. She’s already having a blast at her new house and they are totally in love with her,” they added





Cuddles!


----------



## Vigilante

This man was not much of a cat guy until he met Sophie, a deaf cat, behind a dumpster, needing a home. “She is deaf but is quite smart. I think she’s converted me,” he said via reddit.

Meet Sophie!






Sophie was spotted behind a dumpster. She was much smaller than her age. Soon the guy who found her realized that Sophie wasn’t able to hear. “She does not react to any noise whatsoever. When she’s sleeping or awake. It’s pretty noticeable,” he said.

But that doesn’t bother the little white cat with blue eyes. She is a very smart cat and can do anything other cats do. Little Sophie has completely stolen her human’s heart. “I already love her,” he said.

“She seams really sweet. I took her to the vet because she was really bony and not gaining weight so suspected worms. I got her some medicine. I hope she recovers. I also have her on some high calorie food. She only weighs 1.4 pounds and she’s 6 weeks old,” he added.

“(Her deafness) actually makes me like her more for some reason? Maybe I just feel she needs someone.





Sophie the deaf cat and her best friend


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> This man was not much of a cat guy until he met Sophie, a deaf cat, behind a dumpster, needing a home. “She is deaf but is quite smart. I think she’s converted me,” he said via reddit.
> 
> Meet Sophie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sophie was spotted behind a dumpster. She was much smaller than her age. Soon the guy who found her realized that Sophie wasn’t able to hear. “She does not react to any noise whatsoever. When she’s sleeping or awake. It’s pretty noticeable,” he said.
> 
> But that doesn’t bother the little white cat with blue eyes. She is a very smart cat and can do anything other cats do. Little Sophie has completely stolen her human’s heart. “I already love her,” he said.
> 
> “She seams really sweet. I took her to the vet because she was really bony and not gaining weight so suspected worms. I got her some medicine. I hope she recovers. I also have her on some high calorie food. She only weighs 1.4 pounds and she’s 6 weeks old,” he added.
> 
> “(Her deafness) actually makes me like her more for some reason? Maybe I just feel she needs someone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sophie the deaf cat and her best friend



Yay!  I missed these wonderful kitty rescue stories!


----------



## Vigilante

ChrisL said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> This man was not much of a cat guy until he met Sophie, a deaf cat, behind a dumpster, needing a home. “She is deaf but is quite smart. I think she’s converted me,” he said via reddit.
> 
> Meet Sophie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sophie was spotted behind a dumpster. She was much smaller than her age. Soon the guy who found her realized that Sophie wasn’t able to hear. “She does not react to any noise whatsoever. When she’s sleeping or awake. It’s pretty noticeable,” he said.
> 
> But that doesn’t bother the little white cat with blue eyes. She is a very smart cat and can do anything other cats do. Little Sophie has completely stolen her human’s heart. “I already love her,” he said.
> 
> “She seams really sweet. I took her to the vet because she was really bony and not gaining weight so suspected worms. I got her some medicine. I hope she recovers. I also have her on some high calorie food. She only weighs 1.4 pounds and she’s 6 weeks old,” he added.
> 
> “(Her deafness) actually makes me like her more for some reason? Maybe I just feel she needs someone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sophie the deaf cat and her best friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay!  I missed these wonderful kitty rescue stories!
Click to expand...


Got 3 months of them to catch up on!


----------



## Vigilante

Little orphan kitten Luna can now eat from a dish on her own. It gets a bit messy, but she’s learning fast. A couple saved her from a rescue group right before it became too late.

Luna’s first attempt at eating from a plate. It got a bit messy.







“She was turned in to a wildlife rescue by law enforcement and they have no idea of her past,” the foster mom wrote via reddit. “We are fostering her because they were not allowed to keep her due to being a wildlife rescue and had to get rid of her ASAP because they had baby raccoons there who had potential ringworm.”

Luna is about 6 weeks now and she has been eating from a dish for about 1.5-2 weeks. It wasn’t easy at first. “We used a spoon to entice her but at first we even had to physically open her mouth to put food in. Now she goes for it all on her own!” the foster mom added.

First day at her new home. Luna’s eyes started to open.







Day 2: her eyes appeared brighter. A cuddle made Luna a very content and happy kitty!







She fell asleep in her very own blankie.







On day 3, they put a water bottle filled with warm water inside a sock for her to cuddle with in her nest box.







“She was an orphan so had KMR for the first few weeks, this picture was KMR mixed with canned food, and now she’s on straight cat food.”







Feisty little nibbler.







Sweet little Luna now!


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> Little orphan kitten Luna can now eat from a dish on her own. It gets a bit messy, but she’s learning fast. A couple saved her from a rescue group right before it became too late.
> 
> Luna’s first attempt at eating from a plate. It got a bit messy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “She was turned in to a wildlife rescue by law enforcement and they have no idea of her past,” the foster mom wrote via reddit. “We are fostering her because they were not allowed to keep her due to being a wildlife rescue and had to get rid of her ASAP because they had baby raccoons there who had potential ringworm.”
> 
> Luna is about 6 weeks now and she has been eating from a dish for about 1.5-2 weeks. It wasn’t easy at first. “We used a spoon to entice her but at first we even had to physically open her mouth to put food in. Now she goes for it all on her own!” the foster mom added.
> 
> First day at her new home. Luna’s eyes started to open.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 2: her eyes appeared brighter. A cuddle made Luna a very content and happy kitty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She fell asleep in her very own blankie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On day 3, they put a water bottle filled with warm water inside a sock for her to cuddle with in her nest box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “She was an orphan so had KMR for the first few weeks, this picture was KMR mixed with canned food, and now she’s on straight cat food.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feisty little nibbler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet little Luna now!



Precious!


----------



## Vigilante

This little calico boy, yes it’s a boy, is the second male calico Dr. Smith at Central Texas Cat Hospital has ever seen in his 54 years of practice. He’s truly a rare gem





In 54 years of practice, this is the second male calico Dr. Smith at Central Texas Cat Hospital has ever seen.
“Not only is he a male calico but he is a *Scottish Fold* on top of that. *He really is 1 in a million*!” they wrote via Facebook.

Only one out of every 3,000 calico cats is male, according to a study by the College of Veterinary Medicine at the University of Missouri. Why is a male calico cat rare?





Besides being a male calico, he’s also a Scottish fold, which makes him even more unique!
Just like humans, cats have two sex chromosomes that determine gender. Female cats have only X chromosomes while male cats have both X and Y chromosomes. A calico or tortoiseshell must have two X chromosomes which means the kitty is going to be female 99.99% of time. (See String the calico boy)

The calico pattern exists in male cats is because the cat has an extra X-chromosome: two X, one Y (male). In humans, this condition is known as Klinefelter Syndrome.


----------



## Vigilante

A little kitten and an owl have become good friends at a Japanese cafe. *Prepare to get your heart melted!*
http://lovemeow.com/2015/07/kitten-owl-best-friends/


Fuku-chan is one of the several owls that reside at Hukulou Coffee in Osaka, Japan. Their new addition is a beautiful Scottish Fold kitten named Marimo. When the two met at the cafe, they quickly bonded.







You wouldn’t think they’d be friends…











But they give each other nose kisses…






…they like to hang out together…






…and Marimo now has a friend to snuggle with.


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> This little calico boy, yes it’s a boy, is the second male calico Dr. Smith at Central Texas Cat Hospital has ever seen in his 54 years of practice. He’s truly a rare gem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 54 years of practice, this is the second male calico Dr. Smith at Central Texas Cat Hospital has ever seen.
> “Not only is he a male calico but he is a *Scottish Fold* on top of that. *He really is 1 in a million*!” they wrote via Facebook.
> 
> Only one out of every 3,000 calico cats is male, according to a study by the College of Veterinary Medicine at the University of Missouri. Why is a male calico cat rare?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besides being a male calico, he’s also a Scottish fold, which makes him even more unique!
> Just like humans, cats have two sex chromosomes that determine gender. Female cats have only X chromosomes while male cats have both X and Y chromosomes. A calico or tortoiseshell must have two X chromosomes which means the kitty is going to be female 99.99% of time. (See String the calico boy)
> 
> The calico pattern exists in male cats is because the cat has an extra X-chromosome: two X, one Y (male). In humans, this condition is known as Klinefelter Syndrome.



OMG!  That has to be the most adorable kitten I've ever seen!


----------



## gallantwarrior

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember freaking out when I was a kid and saw a cat stuck in a tree. Then dad says "when's the last time you saw a cat skeleton in a tree".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did a lot of research about this because there was...well, a cat stuck in a tree. In fact, my dogs chased him up the tree.  He was waaaay up there.
> 
> I was so worried, I did a bunch of reading about this situation.  After I had educated myself my conclusion was to do nothing...just leave the cat alone and he would come down on his own.
> 
> He was up in that tree a good day or so, but one morning I got up and looked and he was gone.
> 
> Now he lives at my house.  But that's a whole 'nuther story.
Click to expand...

Koosh!!  I haven't seen you in a coon's age!  How are you!?


----------



## Vigilante

This is what a second chance can do. Meet Benson and Kansas! They were very tiny and hungry when taken into their foster home. With a lot of love, plenty of food, and a comfortable home, the two wee kittens have really come around!


Benson and Kansas were saved from a shelter that couldn’t keep them. Saving Grace Rescue located in San Francisco learned about the kittens’ situation and went to the rescue. “They were sick kittens on the euthanasia list. They looked pretty awful, but they are doing great now,” the rescue group said.

Look at the difference in just a few days!






Benson and Kansas fleeing the scene of the ‘crime’.






Relaxing post toilet paper destruction






These two best friends can’t wait to go to their forever home together!


----------



## Vigilante

This gray kitty strayed into the hearts of the employees at an office in Texas. “We have a bunch of saps around the office who can’t help but to take (him) in,” one employee wrote via reddit.






“We have been dancing around the idea of getting an office cat for awhile and someone found this little guy and knew we might be interested,” he said.

“Owners of my work were okay with it so we rescued him! He was flea infested and pretty rough looking but he is living the dream now!”






They believe the little stray wandered into someone’s house. “Not sure exactly how he got there. Just know that he wouldn’t have gotten much farther on his own,” he added.

They gave the little furry friend a very needed flea bath after they got him. “A lady in our office sat there and physically picked (the fleas) off of him.”






They decided on the name “Blade” as in blade of grass. “I work in the office at a really laid back grass farm in the middle of nowhere, Texas,” he said.

Everyone in the office takes turns to play and look after their new kitty and they have even set up a room for little Blade with a litter box, food, water, and a bed . “But there is also a lady that rents the space upstairs and lives there and she is going to help as well.”






He’s been a joy to the employees at the office and has “hilarious mannerisms.” Everyone can’t help but adore him.


----------



## Vigilante

“After coming across an abandoned kitten in a field, Andreas and Filiz decided to bring it home in the hopes that their cat would accept their new roommate. Surely they didn’t expect THIS to happen!”


----------



## Vigilante

Meet Luhu who was born with a pair of sad eyes. With a look like that, he can get away with anything! Luhu’s human, Maggie, said via Instagram that he may look sad, but he’s quite happy inside and can be a bit naughty sometimes. Luhu lives with two other older cats, Barher and Bardie, and he is the only kitty that has those sad eyes.

Little Luhu at two months old. Even at that age, he already knew how to pull our heart strings.











All grown up now, Luhu still has that sad little face. Awww!






“Hug me right meow!”






Luhu is the only kitty in his family that has those sad eyes.






“Is it for me?”


----------



## Vigilante

A kitty found blind has gained sight in one eye and a human sister for life. Teto came to the family when she was a kitten, barely able to see. The family’s daughter took to the little tabby cat and the two instantly bonded. Over time, Teto started to heal and slowly she began to see…






It was the end of September, 2010, when Teto the tabby girl was rescued by a kind family in Japan. When they picked up the kitten, she was sickly and blind, but the little kitty had so much will to live.

“When she was picked up, she did not have eyesight,” the family wrote. “However, she has regained sight in one eye miraculously.”






Teto and their daughter Chibi have built an inseparable bond. They are like two peas in a pod!







When their daughter plays video games, Teto snuggles up to her as her leg warmer.







Teto is now 5 and Chibi 8. They are best friends for life!


----------



## Vigilante

Meet little Akoni! He is a tripod, but don’t let that fool you. Even though he still wobbles when he walks, he is strong and can move further than his siblings.








Akoni lost one of his hind legs at birth, but the little guy quickly healed up and didn’t let anything slow him down. “He is a little fighter and made it through,” said Good Karma Pet Rescue, an animal rescue group located in South Florida.

That little milk belly… He is bigger than his siblings too!








He’s like the big brother in the litter. The ginger boy doesn’t think missing a leg can slow him down at all. What a fighter!


----------



## Vigilante

A couple spotted a little ginger kitten wander into the traffic. They ran into the busy road to the rescue.








“Found this little (guy) about to wander into lunchtime traffic three weeks ago. Now (he’s) taken over our house and our hearts,” reddit user ajunglecruise wrote.

“Nothing will be as terrifying as that moment when you realise that tiny little fluffball is about to run straight into danger. I barely looked across the road before I ran across and snatched him up! terrifying but very, very rewarding,” she added.








The kitty was very scared when they picked him up. “(He was) constantly meowing and crawling all over our arms and shoulders, trying to get away. It was only when we got him into bed and cosy with the lights out did he calm down and sleep for hours – a lot longer than we now know he would usually sleep for.”







Initially they thought the kitty was a girl, and named him Nala. “He had us deceived – Finally took him to the vets – we found out Nala is actually a little Simba and she estimated about 3 months, we found him when we was just reaching 2.”






Little Simba is quite a talker now. He tells his humans stories in his sleep and is always meowing when he wants a cuddle.







“He seems to be very attached to my boyfriend already – he was the one who brought him back to the house (I had to go on to work) and stayed with him for the first couple of hours,” she added.







“Now he’s taken over our house and our hearts!”


----------



## Vigilante

This man was not much of a cat person until he met a tiny orphan kitten in need of some motherly love. He started bottle feeding the baby and now they are inseparable.




Who could possibly say no to that face?
“My boyfriend doesn’t (didn’t) love cats, so I was worried about bringing home this orphan rescue. Now, they won’t leave each other alone,” reddit user Just_Kitten_ wrote.

“She was a 2 week old orphan. My boyfriend and I have bottle fed her and she’s learned to love us, but hasn’t learned how to ‘play nice’ since she lacks litter mates and my older cat is not down to clown around with her. We are in the process of teaching her not to attack everything by trying to keep her busy with a variety of toys, but she is still a chow hungry nibble monster time to time. Still cute though!”

“He is looking at his phone, she is looking to bite his fingers as he scrolls through his messages.” They can’t stand being away from each other now.







“We have another rescue cat that he has also fallen in love with. Hopefully he is ready for the future rescue cat house now,” she added.


----------



## featherlite

These are so cute!!!.   lmao @ leaving the toilet paper crime scene.

I still keep the toilet paper in a decorative wire basket. I got so sick of shredded toilet paper rolls lol


----------



## Vigilante

A man stopped the traffic to save a tiny kitten that was trying to cross a busy road. He ran across three lanes of traffic to get her. Meet Shahrazad the kitty!





A man saved this kitten from a busy road while no one else stopped their cars
This tiny gray kitten was trying to cross a four-lane busy road at rush hour. “(I) saw traffic stopping then driving crazy to avoid something. Saw movement on ground. Was a tiny (TINY) kitten, scared out of its mind, trailing something bright pink…” reddit user GubGeek wrote.

“Threw my car into park and got out, blocking traffic and ran over. Scooped it up and came back to car.”







“Inspecting, it wasn’t as I’d feared, her tail was stripped of fur, but other than that, she seemed okay. Called vet and told what had happened (shaking because I was so angry at the other humans who’d just kept driving past this tiny helpless terrified animal), and that I’d be there in 15 minutes,” he wrote via reddit.

“After inspection, nothing looks broken. Doc thinks that her tail was run over and her attempts to escape caused the fur to be pulled off. He thinks that she is about 5-6 weeks old.”





Snuggling with her rescuer.
He brought the little kitten home and gave her some kitten food, and set up fresh water, a litter box, and a nest of blankets and old shirts. “She’s slept and eaten and used litter and even batted at my fingers when I was playing,” he added.





She’s got her energy back!
“She’s eaten like a pig and even drunk some water, which makes me happy.

And, she curled up next to me on the blanket and shirts I laid down for her, and napped for about an hour and occasionally would purr and head-butt my hand as I petted her.”





Kitty making friends with Fred the Gargoyle
“She really is a beauty, and her personality as she settles in is really coming to the fore.”






“Part of me thinks that we can be judged by how we treat animals in need (and that part is STILL angry at all those drivers who just honked their horns and drove around her… like she’s going to know what a horn blare means?!), and part of me is just glad I was in the right place at the right time to help.”


----------



## Debra K

When I was a young girl, a cat crawled through an open window of our family car and gave birth to a litter of kittens.  Upon discovery, the mother cat and kittens were brought into our home and my siblings and I grew very attached to them.  There was one kitten in particular that I had grown to love deeply.  I can still picture him in my mind.  One day, a few weeks later, I came home from school and the feline family was gone.  My mom said that her nephew (my first cousin) was in town and stopped by for a visit.  He agreed to take the kittens to a friend's farm where there would be lots of room for them to run and play.  I was heartbroken.  Years later, when I was a young adult, my mother told me what really happened.  My cousin agreed to take them out in the country and shoot them.  I immediately broke down in tears.  My mother chastised me.  She thought I was "old enough" to hear the truth. 

Although I loved my mother, her history with animals was appalling and unforgiveable.  Those lives she so callously disregarded were important.  My sisters, brothers, and I are nothing like our mother in that regard ... we have rescued many, many animals over the years and have given them loving forever homes ourselves or with other people we could trust to do the same.  All these stories posted here touch my heart.


----------



## ChrisL

Debra K said:


> When I was a young girl, a cat crawled through an open window of our family car and gave birth to a litter of kittens.  Upon discovery, the mother cat and kittens were brought into our home and my siblings and I grew very attached to them.  There was one kitten in particular that I had grown to love deeply.  I can still picture him in my mind.  One day, a few weeks later, I came home from school and the feline family was gone.  My mom said that her nephew (my first cousin) was in town and stopped by for a visit.  He agreed to take the kittens to a friend's farm where there would be lots of room for them to run and play.  I was heartbroken.  Years later, when I was a young adult, my mother told me what really happened.  My cousin agreed to take them out in the country and shoot them.  I immediately broke down in tears.  My mother chastised me.  She thought I was "old enough" to hear the truth.
> 
> Although I loved my mother, her history with animals was appalling and unforgiveable.  Those lives she so callously disregarded were important.  My sisters, brothers, and I are nothing like our mother in that regard ... we have rescued many, many animals over the years and have given them loving forever homes ourselves or with other people we could trust to do the same.  All these stories posted here touch my heart.



So sad.  Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Vigilante

No word can describe how precious and adorable this little rescue fur baby is. Meet Winnie!





Winnie the kitten rescued by Tenth Life in St Louis, Missouri.
Elizabeth Frick of Tenth Life said: “Winnie was rescued by a compassionate former volunteer when she was just 3 weeks old. She was born to a feral mama cat on the streets and was discovered beneath a board behind an old refrigerator, with a severe upper respiratory infection.

The former volunteer brought her inside, caring for her until she became more responsive. When she exhibited labored breathing, he reached out to our volunteer and foster network for additional help. One of our loving foster parents, Hannah, stepped up to the plate and got Winnie through a critical period over the weekend, giving her antibiotics, eye ointment, subcutaneous fluids, and steam treatments with a nebulizer.






Winnie seemed to be improving. However, a few days later on July 4th, Winnie was declining. Hannah whisked her to the emergency room, and we’re so glad she did.








The first day, she showed no improvement, and we were very anxious about her prognosis. However, after another 24 hours, she had improved dramatically and was able to come home shortly after.

We’re so glad that Winnie made it through these critical periods and hope that it’s smooth sailing from here on out!”


----------



## gallantwarrior

Thank you much for these stories, Vigilante!  As someone who has worked with rescues and volunteered at shelters, not to mention...fostered and adopted a few fur-fam "people" myself, they are wonderful.


----------



## Vigilante

gallantwarrior said:


> Thank you much for these stories, Vigilante!  As someone who has worked with rescues and volunteered at shelters, not to mention...fostered and adopted a few fur-fam "people" myself, they are wonderful.



Nothing like seeing how a small one reacts to you. They seems to know instinctively that you are there to save them, and show their gratitude with love and attention. Glad you enjoy the stories, there will be more!


----------



## gallantwarrior

Vigilante said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you much for these stories, Vigilante!  As someone who has worked with rescues and volunteered at shelters, not to mention...fostered and adopted a few fur-fam "people" myself, they are wonderful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing like seeing how a small one reacts to you. They seems to know instinctively that you are there to save them, and show their gratitude with love and attention. Glad you enjoy the stories, there will be more!
Click to expand...

I know what you mean!   I've never personally encountered a handicapped kitty, but I've dealt with plenty of ferals and one of my fur-fam was a mere 9-10 days old when I took him in and nursed him.  He's a whopping 15 lbs now and a terror, but I'm so glad I was able to save him.  One of my current fur-fam members is also a feral rescue.  Although he's not all that hot about lap-sitting and lots of petting, he still manages to sneak in and sleep on my feet and he strops my legs like a pro when dinner time rolls around.  He also shows no interest in going outside at all.


----------



## Vigilante

gallantwarrior said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you much for these stories, Vigilante!  As someone who has worked with rescues and volunteered at shelters, not to mention...fostered and adopted a few fur-fam "people" myself, they are wonderful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing like seeing how a small one reacts to you. They seems to know instinctively that you are there to save them, and show their gratitude with love and attention. Glad you enjoy the stories, there will be more!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know what you mean!   I've never personally encountered a handicapped kitty, but I've dealt with plenty of ferals and one of my fur-fam was a mere 9-10 days old when I took him in and nursed him.  He's a whopping 15 lbs now and a terror, but I'm so glad I was able to save him.  One of my current fur-fam members is also a feral rescue.  Although he's not all that hot about lap-sitting and lots of petting, he still manages to sneak in and sleep on my feet and he strops my legs like a pro when dinner time rolls around.  He also shows no interest in going outside at all.
Click to expand...


I've found after 200+ rescues, that only 2 had a desire to return to the wild... and they were both under 6 months old. Seems, at least in my case, the older ones instinctively know that a warm house in winter and a cool one in summer, plus, all the damn food they can eat, and just laying around, beats sleeping with your eyes open looking for danger. Of course, not having to spend all the waking hours trying to find food somewhere is well worth a few pets, and a belly rub!


----------



## Vigilante

“We keep a bowl of cat food outside for neighborhood strays. This is what we found inside it this morning,” reddit user Detective51 shared the story. “She’s very friendly too.”

*They found a little stray kitten in the bowl of cat food they left outside.*






*Then this happened. The little one is very friendly, too.*











*They even look like each other!*











*Taking a nap on her new buddy.*





They also found 3 more kittens and the cat mama under their deck. “I’ll just collect them and try to find good homes for them when it’s time,” they added.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Vigilante said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you much for these stories, Vigilante!  As someone who has worked with rescues and volunteered at shelters, not to mention...fostered and adopted a few fur-fam "people" myself, they are wonderful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing like seeing how a small one reacts to you. They seems to know instinctively that you are there to save them, and show their gratitude with love and attention. Glad you enjoy the stories, there will be more!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know what you mean!   I've never personally encountered a handicapped kitty, but I've dealt with plenty of ferals and one of my fur-fam was a mere 9-10 days old when I took him in and nursed him.  He's a whopping 15 lbs now and a terror, but I'm so glad I was able to save him.  One of my current fur-fam members is also a feral rescue.  Although he's not all that hot about lap-sitting and lots of petting, he still manages to sneak in and sleep on my feet and he strops my legs like a pro when dinner time rolls around.  He also shows no interest in going outside at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've found after 200+ rescues, that only 2 had a desire to return to the wild... and they were both under 6 months old. Seems, at least in my case, the older ones instinctively know that a warm house in winter and a cool one in summer, plus, all the damn food they can eat, and just laying around, beats sleeping with your eyes open looking for danger. Of course, not having to spend all the waking hours trying to find food somewhere is well worth a few pets, and a belly rub!
Click to expand...

The ferals around my place have no worries about food.  I keep dry kibble in ample supply and fresh goat milk daily in the barn.  Their bigger problem is defending this bounty from other cats.  In return, I rarely ever see mice in my barn or in the feed.  (First year I was at this place, mice at almost 100lbs of feed before I "invited" the ferals to move in.


----------



## Vigilante

gallantwarrior said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you much for these stories, Vigilante!  As someone who has worked with rescues and volunteered at shelters, not to mention...fostered and adopted a few fur-fam "people" myself, they are wonderful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing like seeing how a small one reacts to you. They seems to know instinctively that you are there to save them, and show their gratitude with love and attention. Glad you enjoy the stories, there will be more!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know what you mean!   I've never personally encountered a handicapped kitty, but I've dealt with plenty of ferals and one of my fur-fam was a mere 9-10 days old when I took him in and nursed him.  He's a whopping 15 lbs now and a terror, but I'm so glad I was able to save him.  One of my current fur-fam members is also a feral rescue.  Although he's not all that hot about lap-sitting and lots of petting, he still manages to sneak in and sleep on my feet and he strops my legs like a pro when dinner time rolls around.  He also shows no interest in going outside at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've found after 200+ rescues, that only 2 had a desire to return to the wild... and they were both under 6 months old. Seems, at least in my case, the older ones instinctively know that a warm house in winter and a cool one in summer, plus, all the damn food they can eat, and just laying around, beats sleeping with your eyes open looking for danger. Of course, not having to spend all the waking hours trying to find food somewhere is well worth a few pets, and a belly rub!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The ferals around my place have no worries about food.  I keep dry kibble in ample supply and fresh goat milk daily in the barn.  Their bigger problem is defending this bounty from other cats.  In return, I rarely ever see mice in my barn or in the feed.  (First year I was at this place, mice at almost 100lbs of feed before I "invited" the ferals to move in.
Click to expand...


Just found 2 more babies in the backyard, a mini Tuxedo, of her mom, and an all black one, calling her Emmy for shortened Ember. All three under one of the shade trees by the back porch, sleeping! Beautiful sight!


----------



## Vigilante

She was barely moving when they first saw her. Meet Mila, a little miracle kitty who pulled herself through a tough beginning. Thanks to people that didn’t give up on her, she’s made an incredible recovery.








“…my fellow rescuers and I were standing at the main counter of the shelter, which was just about to close. All of sudden, two women and a young girl came walking in with a shoebox,” Bobby Rock wrote. They popped off the top to reveal one of the sickest cats they had ever seen.

“They explained that this kitten had pulled herself out from underneath their house where she had apparently been stuck. No momma or siblings to be found anywhere,” he added.








They knew they couldn’t leave the little sickly kitten at a shelter, so they decided to bring her home. While they were at a fellow rescuer/kitty expert’s home for special food, meds and consultation, the lady told them that in 20 years of dealing with bottle babies and kittens, she had never seen a kitty so close to death who actually survived.

That night, they had to syringe feed the kitten every 30 minutes to keep her alive, even though she hated it.







“For the first few hours, we really didn’t know if she was going to make it.”

The next day, Mila was visibly better, even started walking around. When they brought in the food, she was eager to eat! Her appetite came back!

They gave Mila a little stuffed toy to snuggle with.








Look at those eyes! D’awww!







One week later, they introduced her to their doggie Aunt Mooshka.







…and a very patient Uncle Benny









Mila today – wow! Can you believe this is the same kitty they first saw in that shoebox? (Bobby Rock)


----------



## skye

She is beautiful and adorable! ty for posting!


----------



## Vigilante

This man took in a tiny roadside kitten and gave him a long and happy life he always wanted.

When they met, the kitten snuggled up to the man on his shoulder for a nap. It was love at first sight.








“So the little floof you see on my shoulder is a kitten who so far has had a pretty rough life. Luckily though we are able to give him a good one. This picture here is within the first 5 minutes of me holding him. He climbed straight up my chest and rested there. I decide to name him Abner, Headbutter of Evil, Destroyer of Worlds. Abner for short,” he wrote via imgur.








“My friends found him on the side of the road, apparently abandoned by its mother, covered in ants, and seemingly hours away from death. They took him in, cleaned the ants off, and syringe fed him both food and water,” he added.

On his way to his new home. “Shortly after this picture he climbed down into my lap and passed out for the hour car ride home.”








When they were home, he quickly set up a feeding spot for the very hungry baby. “I put some wet cat food down and some kitten formula and he went for the wet food first then slurped down the formula. Eat and drinks all on his own and everything. Always comforting seeing when he has a full belly,” he said.

Milk face! “Here he is freshly after eating and drinking the formula, still a tad bit of a messy eater but its cute watching him.”








Abner meeting his new brother Ringo.








Look at the difference! “The day he was found to today. Little guy has made an awesome recovery and is full of energy. His weight is normal, curiosity is strong, and he loves to attack his big brother.” (imgur)


----------



## skye

omg....love at first sight!!!!! I don't blame him! 

Gorgeous kitten!


----------



## Vigilante

Little Freyja was found as a preemie kitten, the smallest thing they have seen. But the little fur baby has the heart of a lion and has made a miraculous comeback with a lot of love and TLC from the family that gave her a second chance at life.

“She came to us on 29th May after a lady posted on facebook asking for help with a premature kitten rejected by its mother,” said Debbie Timmis.








“The kitten had been found on the settee and was only noticed a ‘damp patch’, she was 60g when we got her and she was virtually hairless and she had missed out on the first vital few hours of feeding most of all from her mother who was unable to feed her due to stress, the mother was taken to the vets the following day.”








“The second day we had her we were asked whether she had bubbled milk down her nostrils to which we said yes, we were told that she would not survive this, we were distraught, an hour later she started to fit and looked very unwell, her legs went purple and limp and her tongue went white, it looked like she was struggling to breathe then I remembered that the bubbling down her nose was due to milk on her lungs, I tipped her upside down and massaged her chest telling her to live as I cried my eyes out, and the little poppet did!!!”








“Overjoyed, I fed her through the night every 2 hours for the first two weeks as she was so tiny and under nourished, she then started to open her eyes but got an eye infection and had a very runny bottom, she has been fed every 4 hours or less since I had her just under 7 weeks ago, she has been wormed and her eye infection cleared up on its own, she is now putting on weight, washing herself, playing, purring, exploring and being a generally adorable ankle biter.”








She was the size of a lighter when she came to her new home, now she’s outgrown it!








Look at that cute belly!








Waving her happy paws after a big meal.








“We looked for a majestic name because she was so brave and strong she deserved one… we called her Freyja, Norse goddess of Love, Beauty, Fertility and Gold.” Debbie added.


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> She was barely moving when they first saw her. Meet Mila, a little miracle kitty who pulled herself through a tough beginning. Thanks to people that didn’t give up on her, she’s made an incredible recovery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “…my fellow rescuers and I were standing at the main counter of the shelter, which was just about to close. All of sudden, two women and a young girl came walking in with a shoebox,” Bobby Rock wrote. They popped off the top to reveal one of the sickest cats they had ever seen.
> 
> “They explained that this kitten had pulled herself out from underneath their house where she had apparently been stuck. No momma or siblings to be found anywhere,” he added.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They knew they couldn’t leave the little sickly kitten at a shelter, so they decided to bring her home. While they were at a fellow rescuer/kitty expert’s home for special food, meds and consultation, the lady told them that in 20 years of dealing with bottle babies and kittens, she had never seen a kitty so close to death who actually survived.
> 
> That night, they had to syringe feed the kitten every 30 minutes to keep her alive, even though she hated it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “For the first few hours, we really didn’t know if she was going to make it.”
> 
> The next day, Mila was visibly better, even started walking around. When they brought in the food, she was eager to eat! Her appetite came back!
> 
> They gave Mila a little stuffed toy to snuggle with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at those eyes! D’awww!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One week later, they introduced her to their doggie Aunt Mooshka.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> …and a very patient Uncle Benny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mila today – wow! Can you believe this is the same kitty they first saw in that shoebox? (Bobby Rock)



I like how she has an "M" on her forehead.  Maybe that's why they named her "Mila" the Miracle Kitty!


----------



## Vigilante

2 Weeks old.....


----------



## Vigilante

A tiny baby kitten was found alone on the truck bed, crying for help. The cat mother was nowhere to be found. “What I can do for him is just one thing – that I go get some milk. Then, he joins our family,” the truck owner said in the video.

First day home! Kitty was all tuckered out!







After having a lot of food and naps, kitty got his energy back!





They cared for him around the clock. This is the kitty holder they made for their little furry baby.






They introduced him to their ferrets.






Quickly they became friends and the ferrets couldn’t get enough of their feline buddy, even when he was eating.






Running around the house, playing tag.






They named him Fuchagi. He was so tiny back then…






Now, he’s grown into a handsome boy!


----------



## Vigilante

A woman rescued two kitties and brought them home, but what she didn’t know they rescued her too. “I saved them, they saved me,” she wrote.






Reddit user Lushhh wrote: “Company I worked for closed down, family issues, I really felt like I had reached my limit. I wasn’t telling any of my friends what had been happening because I didn’t want to answer any questions. I see a picture of Myla (on the right, white feet) and I felt like I loved her without even meeting her. I went to bed and couldn’t stop thinking about her little grey face and white chin, so I decided I would go and get her. Packed my best friend into my car and we drove 3 hours to pick her up.






3 weeks later I see a picture of Mason, lying under a tree. I ask the owners what breed he is, how old is he, can I have him? They say yes and drop him off to me about an hour later. Mason hops out of the cardboard box and I can literally see the fleas wriggling around on his little body.






(Myla) was found in a box with her 3 brothers on the side of the highway. The lady that found them couldn’t keep them all, so when I saw a photo of Myla I packed the car and drove the 6 hour round trip to pick her up.

The one giving her a cuddle was roaming a farm covered in fleas; his owners didn’t want him and were neglecting him. It’s taken him about 4 months to let us hold him, but now he’s the cuddle king.






It’s been 4 months and I’m only just starting to realize how much of a dark place I was actually in, and how these two distracted me to the point where I don’t have bad thoughts anymore. And if I do, I’ve got two little grey things depending on me for belly rubs – I can’t leave them.”


----------



## Vigilante

Meet Tinycat! This little buddy was so small that he was only 1/3 the size of a normal kitten.




At 12 days, Tinycat is 1/3 of a normal kitten his age
Tinycat had trouble holding onto while suckling, so they started feeding him kitten formula around the clock.







Tinycat cuddling with Bigcat. They are at the same age, but what a difference in size!







Tinycat was down with the flu. After a very, very hard night, the flu was very nearly gone.






“He finally recovered, but was down to 150 grams of weight. Before the illness, he had weighed 220 grams. …a big part of the difference was a MASSIVE poop,” Yaga said.






“A week later, he actually started growing and got playful! Tinycat can’t really vocalize, and BC likes to play rough – and he IS 3 times as big as TC.”






“Tinycat started to behave like a cat! Butt-wiggling, pouncing, stretching, arching his back.”






Those big eyes!






Tinycat wraps it around the straw to maximize the efficiency of sucking.



“All cat-sized toys are just too big for him. So we gave him a hair thingie while we think of something better.”






Tinycat now! Still very tiny, but he’s a bundle of energy!


----------



## Vigilante

A rescuer went to heroic lengths to rescue a tiny kitten from a drain pipe as rain fell and water was rising.



Lexi Browning/Gazette-Mail
Dorella Tuckwiller, the founder of Itty Bitty Kitty Committee rescue group in Charleston, West Virginia, crawled head-first into a storm drain pipe, immersing herself in the water to save the weeks-old kitten from drowning.

Residents heard three kittens crying in the pipe. One was taken to safety by its mother, and one unfortunately drowned. Volunteers tried to coax the last kitten out but she continued evading rescuers and headed towards the other end of the pipe, which was covered by a gate.




Lexi Browning/Gazette-Mail
Firefighters helped pump water out of the ditch during the rescue.

As the water slowly receded, Tuckwiller dived into the drain pipe to retrieve the barely breathing kitten once there was enough of an air bubble.





Lexi Browning/Gazette-Mail
As a small group of people tried to pull her out of the drain, she handed the drenched furry kitten over to the crowd while half her torso was still inside the drain.


“My biggest fear was I was going to lose (her),” Tuckwiller said via Gazette Mail. “If I had dropped (her)… that was my biggest fear was not being able to hold (her) above the water and dropping (her).”

“I had about this much space between my head and the water,” Tuckwiller said, showing about six inches of space between her hands.





the Itty Bitty Kitty Committee rescue group
“Everybody who came together has been amazing, if the fire department hadn’t been pumping the water out, I don’t think there would have been enough space in there to get to (her). Every single person standing right here who shared what I posted, who responded, everyone is a hero. It takes a little army to save one little life.”

They named the little kitten Stormy. She is a very beautiful little girl who is estimated to be around 5 weeks old.

“Although we are extremely thankful for the life we were able to save, we are heavy hearted for the lives that were lost before we arrived. This is the part of rescue that is the toughest,” Itty Bitty Kitty Committee rescue wrote. (Facebook)





the Itty Bitty Kitty Committee rescue group
“On our way to the doctors office with her a huge rainbow crossed the interstate. We took it as a sign from those precious cats who crossed the rainbow bridge too soon, but also reminded us about beauty after a storm. Thank you to all of the volunteers who came to our aid.”





the Itty Bitty Kitty Committee rescue group
“Stormy is doing great! She is eating well and is full of energy.”





the Itty Bitty Kitty Committee rescue group
“Stormy is currently residing with a wonderful foster family and is in the best of hands.”


----------



## Vigilante

A motorcyclist found a tiny injured kitten that needed a lot of help at a truck stop, he decided to help the little guy, tuck him in his vest and continue on his cross country trip while taking care of the kitten.





by Spurgeon Dunbar
Pat has been riding cross-country (from Nevada to New Jersey) with a little kitty snuggled up to him since he rescued him. His furry sidekick has quite an unbelievable story.





from Pat Doody
While he was in Nevada at a truck stop getting gas, he found the kitten who was crying for help. “He was pretty badly burned, so I picked him up and tucked him inside my vest. We’re feeding him regularly now, so he’s doing better, even though he’s sort of living on the road until we get home,” he told Revzilla.





from Pat Doody
“His burns are pretty much all healed up except for the little spot on his lip… We’ve been keeping it clean and using neosporin. It looks a lot better and doesn’t seem to be bothering him.

He’s so chill. He just hangs out in my vest when we get on the road. I’ve never met a cat so calm.” They named the little buddy Party Cat.

After a long day of playing, Party Cat is all tuckered out on his monkey that they bought on the road.





from Pat Doody
Party Cat got to explore an abandoned airplane.





from Pat Doody
Enjoying some brunch with his human dad.





from Pat Doody
Party Cat is loving the scenery!





from Pat Doody
When he needs a break from all the playing and traveling, he goes inside Pat’s vest for some cuddles or a cat nap.





from Pat Doody
He’s a very happy cat now and has many people who love him to bits.





by Spurgeon Dunbar


----------



## Vigilante

This black and white rescue kitten who had never been held before coming to his foster home, now can’t stop cuddling his humans. He is the biggest snuggle bug they have ever had.

He was just 5 weeks old, hissy, sick and very scared.






Calvin, a polydactyl cat, was just 5 weeks old, hissy, sick, and scared when they brought him into their foster home. “I got him as a foster with his brothers. They were sick, semi feral, and too younger to be adopted,” enicknick wrote via reddit.

“They were so scared when we got them. They were taken from a hoarding house. I don’t think they had ever been held,” she added.

Then things began to change…






Slowly, the kittens started to open up to their foster family when they learned that their humans aren’t so bad. When Calvin was held for the first time, he was hooked and became a complete love bug.






They knew they couldn’t give up on him for adoption, so they decided to keep him and one of his brothers. “There were three brothers that we fostered. My brother wanted to adopt one when they were ready and we kept the other two. We named ours Calvin and Hobbes.”







Look at those thumbs! He loves cuddling with his human in their lap.






They couldn’t part with kitties so they adopted Calvin and Hobbes.






He’s come so far since the day he was found.






What a second chance can do… Share this story!


----------



## Vigilante

Clark Kent is a super kitty who walks and runs on a set of wheels. He doesn’t think he has any limitations. This kitty is too busy playing like any other kitten.







“Clark is a paraplegic kitten who was taken in by TAAG (Transylvania Animal Alliance Group), a group I volunteer with. He was taken in at four weeks old and cannot use his back legs. To prevent spinal damage, his awesome foster mom made him his first chair and has been making them ever since,” said Laura, a volunteer of TAAG, via reddit.

“Clark has a very good bill of health other than his legs, and will likely live a happy life in a cart. He will likely need a surgery later on but for now he is scooting all over town fast as he can playing like all kittens!

He doesn’t think he has any limitations at all and never lets his mobility issues stop him. The only thing he can’t do is climb but he still tries! To us he truly is Superkitty!” Follow TAAG on Facebook.






Clark is now in his fourth cart. “He normally has Superman emblems on his chair but they haven’t been put on this new chair yet.”

“His foster mom keeps making bigger carts for him as he grows and he gets around well… His chair gets adjusted to help him use his muscles so they don’t atrophy. His prognosis is great other than all that and he’s in good health, just will be a two legged kitty one day!”






“Clark doesn’t care a bit about having limitations, he really doesn’t. I’ve seen him come to adoption day and he acts like any other kitten. He chases the others and plays just the same. He likes to follow his foster mom through the aisles and see all the other animals.

I’ve not seen him act a bit afraid and we would never bring him if he was not okay. He handles it better than a lot of our four legged kitties actually… he’s always playing and interested in every little thing he sees.”






“He’s got all the heart and all the love of life of any other kitten and he can play with the best of them.”


----------



## gallantwarrior

Vigilante said:


> A motorcyclist found a tiny injured kitten that needed a lot of help at a truck stop, he decided to help the little guy, tuck him in his vest and continue on his cross country trip while taking care of the kitten.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Spurgeon Dunbar
> Pat has been riding cross-country (from Nevada to New Jersey) with a little kitty snuggled up to him since he rescued him. His furry sidekick has quite an unbelievable story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from Pat Doody
> While he was in Nevada at a truck stop getting gas, he found the kitten who was crying for help. “He was pretty badly burned, so I picked him up and tucked him inside my vest. We’re feeding him regularly now, so he’s doing better, even though he’s sort of living on the road until we get home,” he told Revzilla.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from Pat Doody
> “His burns are pretty much all healed up except for the little spot on his lip… We’ve been keeping it clean and using neosporin. It looks a lot better and doesn’t seem to be bothering him.
> 
> He’s so chill. He just hangs out in my vest when we get on the road. I’ve never met a cat so calm.” They named the little buddy Party Cat.
> 
> After a long day of playing, Party Cat is all tuckered out on his monkey that they bought on the road.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from Pat Doody
> Party Cat got to explore an abandoned airplane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from Pat Doody
> Enjoying some brunch with his human dad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from Pat Doody
> Party Cat is loving the scenery!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from Pat Doody
> When he needs a break from all the playing and traveling, he goes inside Pat’s vest for some cuddles or a cat nap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from Pat Doody
> He’s a very happy cat now and has many people who love him to bits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Spurgeon Dunbar


I saw this but was beaten to posting it.  Thank you!


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> A motorcyclist found a tiny injured kitten that needed a lot of help at a truck stop, he decided to help the little guy, tuck him in his vest and continue on his cross country trip while taking care of the kitten.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Spurgeon Dunbar
> Pat has been riding cross-country (from Nevada to New Jersey) with a little kitty snuggled up to him since he rescued him. His furry sidekick has quite an unbelievable story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from Pat Doody
> While he was in Nevada at a truck stop getting gas, he found the kitten who was crying for help. “He was pretty badly burned, so I picked him up and tucked him inside my vest. We’re feeding him regularly now, so he’s doing better, even though he’s sort of living on the road until we get home,” he told Revzilla.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from Pat Doody
> “His burns are pretty much all healed up except for the little spot on his lip… We’ve been keeping it clean and using neosporin. It looks a lot better and doesn’t seem to be bothering him.
> 
> He’s so chill. He just hangs out in my vest when we get on the road. I’ve never met a cat so calm.” They named the little buddy Party Cat.
> 
> After a long day of playing, Party Cat is all tuckered out on his monkey that they bought on the road.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from Pat Doody
> Party Cat got to explore an abandoned airplane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from Pat Doody
> Enjoying some brunch with his human dad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from Pat Doody
> Party Cat is loving the scenery!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from Pat Doody
> When he needs a break from all the playing and traveling, he goes inside Pat’s vest for some cuddles or a cat nap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from Pat Doody
> He’s a very happy cat now and has many people who love him to bits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Spurgeon Dunbar



That is so awesome that a guy who looks all scary and looks as if he might step on a kitten would care for and love a kitten like that!  I would love to see him pull up, get off his bike, open his vest and see a kitten face pop out!    Very enjoyable story.


----------



## Vigilante

Her name is Stitch who was found abandoned along with her siblings by a factory worker. Now she’s become a vet nurse to other rescue animals, helping and caring for them each and every day.




Stitch was found at an industrial warehouse where she and her siblings were rescued by the good folks from Edgar’s Mission, a farm sanctuary that currently provides life-long love and care to over 250 rescued animals.

They nursed her and her siblings back to health and reunited them with their cat mama.

Now Stitch has become a vet nurse at the sanctuary, providing love and care to other rescue animals. She’s still getting daily treatment for her eyes, but nothing slows her down from helping other animals in need. “She is one of the sweetest, kindest and unassuming creatures you could ever meet,” Edgar’s Mission wrote. Follow them on Facebook.


Stitch is always happy and smiley!





Nurse Stitch is a lovely compassionate encourager to all her babies. Her tail says it all!




Stitch saying good morning to Remy the rescue lamb.




Nurse Stitch checking on Arabesque, giving her lots of purrs and love.




Stitch is in charge of this secret meeting!




Because of Stitch’s caring and loving nature, she’s friends with everyone no matter their species.




Before bedtime, nurse Stitch checks on everyone, purring them to sleep.


----------



## Vigilante

She was just a few days old when they found her on the driveway along with her brother. Their cat mother was nowhere to be found. The cold little kittens weren’t ready to give up…

A couple of hours after Link was found on the driveway.




Emmy brought the little babies into her home, trying everything she could to keep them warm. Link was so tiny that her eyes were still closed.

“They were left without being able to eat for so long,” Emmy told Love Meow. “They weren’t able to regulate their temperature on their own, so they got too cold.”




She used towels and socks to make a warm bed for the kittens and began to bottle feed them around the clock.

“I bottle-fed them every two hours. I also had to stimulate them to go to the bathroom, as they couldn’t do that on their own. They were only a couple days old when we found them,” Emmy added.




When she found out that Link’s tail was broken, she rushed the little tux to the emergency vet. “(The vet) was amazing. She glued the tail back together, told me that Link was young enough it wouldn’t matter, and gave me antibiotic eye ointment to put on the wound. She waived the (exam) fee and only charged me for the medicine. She also made sure both of them were healthy and weighed them for me.”

Link got a full belly after dinner.




“They hit all of their milestones at least a week late. They didn’t start eating solid food until 7 weeks. I had to feed it to them on my fingers, because they couldn’t figure out how to take it from a dish. Hagrid (Link’s brother) is still drinking from a bottle, but Link has been drinking from a bowl for a couple of weeks.”




“My aunt has adopted Hagrid, but I’m keeping Link. They are both very happy. Hagrid has a bunch of other animals to play with, and Link and Zelda (my one year old cat) have been very close since I first brought the kittens home.”




Zelda has become Link’s new mom. They are inseparable. “They cuddle together, play together, and eat together. The only thing they don’t do together is use the litter box.

Link sleeps with me every night, and never stops purring. She’s even gotten Zelda to cuddle more with me, since Zelda doesn’t like to sleep far from her.”

Zelda mothering her babies.




Link is growing so fast. She tells Emmy how happy she is every day by purrs, play time and endless snuggles.




“I’m really glad I found her, and I wouldn’t trade my sleepless nights for anything. I am so proud of how she’s turned out.”


----------



## Vigilante

A tiny grey kitten found herself floating in a sea of filth in quite a deep hole. She was was stuck in a small drain pipe, meowing desperately for help.




“We came out and used our resources, and we were luckily able to get her out,” Javier Corrales, of Miami Fire Rescue said via WPLG Local 10 News.

“It was kind of tough because of how the manholes were built, but we were able to get (her) out and save the little cat’s life,” Miami Fire Rescue Lt. Gerry Rodriguez said to WSVN.




“She looks like she hasn’t eaten in a while, so I have kitten formula that I keep at the station and I actually gave her formula with a syringe by the mouth,” firefighter/paramedic Kris Gurucharri said.

“She ate it and perked up a bit. I did give her a bath, (because) she was in the storm drain and she was disgusting.”




They took her back to the Miami Fire Rescue and kept her in foster care until she got adopted. They have kitten formula on hand because they deal with similar situations like this all the time.

They named the little grey kitty Storm.




On Friday, Maren S. shared the news about adopting the cat on Facebook: “I’m so blessed and happy to be able to be the new adopted parent of Storm; I’ll be picking her up this weekend! …huge thanks to City of Miami Fire Rescue Dept for finding and rescuing Storm! This little ball of fur has found her forever home.”




Happy ending for a little rescue kitty!


----------



## Vigilante

Two tiny kittens were rescued from drowning by a kind young man after they were caught by a deadly oil spill in Russia.




Photo: Anatoly Tuptey
Anatoly Tuptey, a local resident, who was working on fighting the spread of the oil, heard faint cries of the kittens near a country house that was affected by the pollution.

“My soul could not stand the cries, I went to see,” he said via The Siberian Times. “You never know what is going on, I had to check.”




Photo: Anatoly Tuptey
“I waded as far as possible in big boots and discovered a terrible sight. In the flooded house a wooden board was floating, with these two kittens clinging on for their lives with their paws. One was up to its neck in the oil.”




Photo: Anatoly Tuptey
“Without hesitation I went after them. I was up to my waist in the oil. The ground was giving way, my wading boots were full of water mixed with oil, but I didn’t care.”




Photo: Anatoly Tuptey
“I was rushing to save the kittens. I picked them up, hugged them, and carried them to the shore, where I wrapped them in a T-shirt to warm them up,” he said.




The affected river by the oil spill
The kittens were covered in thick black gunk but were very lucky to be saved. They are now recovering and are doing well. They have even befriended Anatoly’s dog who helps take care of the fur babies.

“A few days earlier I rescued people and equipment when a boat overturned, this day it was kittens,” he said.




Photo: Anatoly Tuptey
Happy to be safe!




Photo: Anatoly Tuptey
The kitties have bonded with Anatoly’s dog.




Photo: Anatoly Tuptey
“Everything is going to be ok now.”




Photo: Anatoly Tuptey


----------



## Vigilante

A young woman rescued a tiny abandoned kitten from pouring rain. The little fur baby was very frightened and didn’t want to be near her rescuer until she experienced what it was like to be loved for the first time…

Meet Kitty!




“In 2012 I was sitting in a coffee shop in Korea during monsoon season and it was pouring down rain. I kept hearing faint kitten crying but I assumed it was someone’s cat in their home. After a few hours I realized I was still hearing a kitten so I walked outside in the rain and found this pitiful little thing in a cardboard box out in the rain… so I scooped up the box and ran home.” (Also seen on imgur | reddit)

Tiny baby was terrified but still wanted to be loved




“She was pretty skeptical of us for the first 6 – 8 months after we found her, even after feeding and attempting to play with her every day,” reddit user blacknumberone told Love Meow.

But they never gave up trying to win her heart over…




“I convinced one of my co workers to give me a ride to the vet the next day to get her checked out. I bought some formula and a human baby bottle (they didn’t have baby animal bottles) and fed the little thing.”

“She was so hungry and would drink the entire bottle in less than 5 minutes.”




Kitty was still a bit unsure about her new human friend, but the food definitely helped.




“Just under 2 months after I found her. Feeling much better and much more playful!”




Around 6 months. She was a lot more relaxed around people.




“She would still hiss and play rough. When winter started to set in though she literally started to warm up (i.e. finding the warmest place in the house, i.e. my lap/chest).”




When she realized how much her humans love her, she came out of her shell and loved them back in spades.




Now she wouldn’t be anywhere without her human mom.

They brought Kitty back to the States so she could enjoy her life with the person whom now she claims as her forever human.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Vigilante said:


> Two tiny kittens were rescued from drowning by a kind young man after they were caught by a deadly oil spill in Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo: Anatoly Tuptey
> Anatoly Tuptey, a local resident, who was working on fighting the spread of the oil, heard faint cries of the kittens near a country house that was affected by the pollution.
> 
> “My soul could not stand the cries, I went to see,” he said via The Siberian Times. “You never know what is going on, I had to check.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo: Anatoly Tuptey
> “I waded as far as possible in big boots and discovered a terrible sight. In the flooded house a wooden board was floating, with these two kittens clinging on for their lives with their paws. One was up to its neck in the oil.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo: Anatoly Tuptey
> “Without hesitation I went after them. I was up to my waist in the oil. The ground was giving way, my wading boots were full of water mixed with oil, but I didn’t care.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo: Anatoly Tuptey
> “I was rushing to save the kittens. I picked them up, hugged them, and carried them to the shore, where I wrapped them in a T-shirt to warm them up,” he said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The affected river by the oil spill
> The kittens were covered in thick black gunk but were very lucky to be saved. They are now recovering and are doing well. They have even befriended Anatoly’s dog who helps take care of the fur babies.
> 
> “A few days earlier I rescued people and equipment when a boat overturned, this day it was kittens,” he said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo: Anatoly Tuptey
> Happy to be safe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo: Anatoly Tuptey
> The kitties have bonded with Anatoly’s dog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo: Anatoly Tuptey
> “Everything is going to be ok now.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo: Anatoly Tuptey


Given the sheer number of YouTube and other videos posted by Russians, they must have an amazing affinity with cats.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Vigilante,
Keep up your good work!  These stories are so heartwarming, and being someone who loves cats and has "saved" a few, I fully appreciate your efforts.  Thank you!


----------



## Vigilante

This little kitty came from a junk yard and was barely hanging on. The moment she started cuddling with her rescuers, she couldn’t stop. This is what a second chance can do.




“She was with a group of 11 cats. All of their ears nipped. The rest of them eat well, but don’t let her get any. She was in horrible shaped compared to the rest,” reddit user CassieD21 wrote.

“The others are well taken care of. Their bellies full and nice coats. This one was barely hanging on.” (More info: reddit)




When they spotted the emaciated kitty, they went into rescue. Once the kitten was coaxed into the box with a large blanket, they got on their way to bring the kitty to their home.

The little calico was drenched in oil. “I did bathe her. Twice! Her coat went from dark gray clumpy to a soft white calico. I would have never guessed. I’ve checked inside her ears several times. That is dried oil in her ears,” they wrote.




“She was very light sensitive due to the fact her eyes kept closing shut. But now she sees perfectly fine. Her pupils were highly dilated for the first couple days. ”

They wrapped her up in a sweater to keep her warm and cuddled with her all night. The kitty named Lulu started to perk up while she was snuggling in their arms.




“She can’t stop purring and wants to be loved. Either in your lap, while you sleep, or rubbing your leg. She’s too cute!”




“After my 25 year old tabby passed I didn’t get another. I decided to adopt her because she NEEDED a good home. She was severely malnourished, covered in oil, eyes constantly closed shut, etc. She needed someone to take care of her and give her some love. Now she has my SO, my lab-Miles, and I. A perfect home. (Oh and an aquarium to stare at)”




Her favorite spot to nap at night.




When Lulu is not snuggling with her humans, she cuddles with their laundry.




She can’t get enough of the softness.




She would take any chance for a cuddle.




It’s hard to believe that this is the same cat from the junk yard. Lulu has come so far and is now loving every bit of her new life.




Every cat deserves a second chance.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Vigilante said:


> This little kitty came from a junk yard and was barely hanging on. The moment she started cuddling with her rescuers, she couldn’t stop. This is what a second chance can do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “She was with a group of 11 cats. All of their ears nipped. The rest of them eat well, but don’t let her get any. She was in horrible shaped compared to the rest,” reddit user CassieD21 wrote.
> 
> “The others are well taken care of. Their bellies full and nice coats. This one was barely hanging on.” (More info: reddit)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When they spotted the emaciated kitty, they went into rescue. Once the kitten was coaxed into the box with a large blanket, they got on their way to bring the kitty to their home.
> 
> The little calico was drenched in oil. “I did bathe her. Twice! Her coat went from dark gray clumpy to a soft white calico. I would have never guessed. I’ve checked inside her ears several times. That is dried oil in her ears,” they wrote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “She was very light sensitive due to the fact her eyes kept closing shut. But now she sees perfectly fine. Her pupils were highly dilated for the first couple days. ”
> 
> They wrapped her up in a sweater to keep her warm and cuddled with her all night. The kitty named Lulu started to perk up while she was snuggling in their arms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “She can’t stop purring and wants to be loved. Either in your lap, while you sleep, or rubbing your leg. She’s too cute!”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “After my 25 year old tabby passed I didn’t get another. I decided to adopt her because she NEEDED a good home. She was severely malnourished, covered in oil, eyes constantly closed shut, etc. She needed someone to take care of her and give her some love. Now she has my SO, my lab-Miles, and I. A perfect home. (Oh and an aquarium to stare at)”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her favorite spot to nap at night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When Lulu is not snuggling with her humans, she cuddles with their laundry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She can’t get enough of the softness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She would take any chance for a cuddle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s hard to believe that this is the same cat from the junk yard. Lulu has come so far and is now loving every bit of her new life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every cat deserves a second chance.


FACT!  Cats have such a bad rep.


----------



## Vigilante

gallantwarrior said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> This little kitty came from a junk yard and was barely hanging on. The moment she started cuddling with her rescuers, she couldn’t stop. This is what a second chance can do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “She was with a group of 11 cats. All of their ears nipped. The rest of them eat well, but don’t let her get any. She was in horrible shaped compared to the rest,” reddit user CassieD21 wrote.
> 
> “The others are well taken care of. Their bellies full and nice coats. This one was barely hanging on.” (More info: reddit)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When they spotted the emaciated kitty, they went into rescue. Once the kitten was coaxed into the box with a large blanket, they got on their way to bring the kitty to their home.
> 
> The little calico was drenched in oil. “I did bathe her. Twice! Her coat went from dark gray clumpy to a soft white calico. I would have never guessed. I’ve checked inside her ears several times. That is dried oil in her ears,” they wrote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “She was very light sensitive due to the fact her eyes kept closing shut. But now she sees perfectly fine. Her pupils were highly dilated for the first couple days. ”
> 
> They wrapped her up in a sweater to keep her warm and cuddled with her all night. The kitty named Lulu started to perk up while she was snuggling in their arms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “She can’t stop purring and wants to be loved. Either in your lap, while you sleep, or rubbing your leg. She’s too cute!”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “After my 25 year old tabby passed I didn’t get another. I decided to adopt her because she NEEDED a good home. She was severely malnourished, covered in oil, eyes constantly closed shut, etc. She needed someone to take care of her and give her some love. Now she has my SO, my lab-Miles, and I. A perfect home. (Oh and an aquarium to stare at)”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her favorite spot to nap at night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When Lulu is not snuggling with her humans, she cuddles with their laundry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She can’t get enough of the softness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She would take any chance for a cuddle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s hard to believe that this is the same cat from the junk yard. Lulu has come so far and is now loving every bit of her new life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every cat deserves a second chance.
> 
> 
> 
> FACT!  Cats have such a bad rep.
Click to expand...

I got a little guy now with a cast on his shattered right rear leg cuddled up in my lap...wouldn't want it any other way...he KNOWS his life has just been saved.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Vigilante said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> This little kitty came from a junk yard and was barely hanging on. The moment she started cuddling with her rescuers, she couldn’t stop. This is what a second chance can do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “She was with a group of 11 cats. All of their ears nipped. The rest of them eat well, but don’t let her get any. She was in horrible shaped compared to the rest,” reddit user CassieD21 wrote.
> 
> “The others are well taken care of. Their bellies full and nice coats. This one was barely hanging on.” (More info: reddit)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When they spotted the emaciated kitty, they went into rescue. Once the kitten was coaxed into the box with a large blanket, they got on their way to bring the kitty to their home.
> 
> The little calico was drenched in oil. “I did bathe her. Twice! Her coat went from dark gray clumpy to a soft white calico. I would have never guessed. I’ve checked inside her ears several times. That is dried oil in her ears,” they wrote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “She was very light sensitive due to the fact her eyes kept closing shut. But now she sees perfectly fine. Her pupils were highly dilated for the first couple days. ”
> 
> They wrapped her up in a sweater to keep her warm and cuddled with her all night. The kitty named Lulu started to perk up while she was snuggling in their arms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “She can’t stop purring and wants to be loved. Either in your lap, while you sleep, or rubbing your leg. She’s too cute!”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “After my 25 year old tabby passed I didn’t get another. I decided to adopt her because she NEEDED a good home. She was severely malnourished, covered in oil, eyes constantly closed shut, etc. She needed someone to take care of her and give her some love. Now she has my SO, my lab-Miles, and I. A perfect home. (Oh and an aquarium to stare at)”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her favorite spot to nap at night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When Lulu is not snuggling with her humans, she cuddles with their laundry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She can’t get enough of the softness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She would take any chance for a cuddle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s hard to believe that this is the same cat from the junk yard. Lulu has come so far and is now loving every bit of her new life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every cat deserves a second chance.
> 
> 
> 
> FACT!  Cats have such a bad rep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got a little guy now with a cast on his shattered right rear leg cuddled up in my lap...wouldn't want it any other way...he KNOWS his life has just been saved.
Click to expand...

When I get out here full time, I hope to establish a refuge for those unable to speak/fend for themselves.  Bless you, Vigilante!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Sometimes cats rescue people too!


----------



## Vigilante

ChrisL said:


>



I have one old guy now, must be 10-12 that we rescued as he was in HOT pursuit of a female that happened to come to the house for lunch. He had a clipped ear, so someone had done the right thing for him, but picking him up noticed his eyes were FOGGY and knew he couldn't last long on the outside. Unfortunately, he tested positive for AIDS, and was 90% blind, so we had to keep him in one of the bedrooms, most of the time. We do let him out twice a day for a few hours, he sits by the table where my wife prepares all their food on, and eats like there is no tomorrow (he's 18 lbs. but what the hell, he's happy and the odds are he only has a few more years, so EAT HE MUST!). he doesn't associate with the other cats, and they aren't curious about him, so it makes it easier to take care of him. Just makes my heart smile that we could save him, he's just a sweetheart and loves to have his head and throat scratched!


----------



## RodISHI

Vigilante said:


> This little kitty came from a junk yard and was barely hanging on. The moment she started cuddling with her rescuers, she couldn’t stop. This is what a second chance can do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “She was with a group of 11 cats. All of their ears nipped. The rest of them eat well, but don’t let her get any. She was in horrible shaped compared to the rest,” reddit user CassieD21 wrote.
> 
> “The others are well taken care of. Their bellies full and nice coats. This one was barely hanging on.” (More info: reddit)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When they spotted the emaciated kitty, they went into rescue. Once the kitten was coaxed into the box with a large blanket, they got on their way to bring the kitty to their home.
> 
> The little calico was drenched in oil. “I did bathe her. Twice! Her coat went from dark gray clumpy to a soft white calico. I would have never guessed. I’ve checked inside her ears several times. That is dried oil in her ears,” they wrote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “She was very light sensitive due to the fact her eyes kept closing shut. But now she sees perfectly fine. Her pupils were highly dilated for the first couple days. ”
> 
> They wrapped her up in a sweater to keep her warm and cuddled with her all night. The kitty named Lulu started to perk up while she was snuggling in their arms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “She can’t stop purring and wants to be loved. Either in your lap, while you sleep, or rubbing your leg. She’s too cute!”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “After my 25 year old tabby passed I didn’t get another. I decided to adopt her because she NEEDED a good home. She was severely malnourished, covered in oil, eyes constantly closed shut, etc. She needed someone to take care of her and give her some love. Now she has my SO, my lab-Miles, and I. A perfect home. (Oh and an aquarium to stare at)”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her favorite spot to nap at night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When Lulu is not snuggling with her humans, she cuddles with their laundry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She can’t get enough of the softness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She would take any chance for a cuddle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s hard to believe that this is the same cat from the junk yard. Lulu has come so far and is now loving every bit of her new life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every cat deserves a second chance.


Sweet, our cats someone dumped here or nearby and they find their way here. They live in the old dog house outside and are fanatics about checking out anything or anyone they do not know that comes here. So they are the guard cats.


----------



## Vigilante

This tiny kitten has an unbelievable fighting spirit. She was covered in glue when she was found at just a few days old. The little fur baby wasn’t willing to go down without a fight.




Photo by Lisa Vallez
North Brooklyn Cats shared the story on Facebook: “We got a call from animal control to take in this one-week old kitten… She was rescued by a good Samaritan from some abusive kids who were covering her with glue. Some had been cleaned or shaved off when she arrived, but she’s still a mess.”




Photo by Lisa Vallez
Lisa Vallez, a passionate animal rescuer, took the little kitten in, spent hours cleaning out the glue and gave the kitten a warm bath, plenty of food and all the love she could supply. The brave little kitten soon turned around.

“She was christened ‘Aveline‘ by Tim S who noticed her face is the Assassin’s Creed logo in kitten fur!” Lisa said. (Follow them on Facebook)



She’s a survivor and nursing on her bottle of kitten milk replacer like a champ!



Brushing that beautiful coat.



Kitty’s foster mom is patiently and carefully removing all the glue residue.



It’s hard to believe how this little girl looked when she was found. Just look at her now!


----------



## Vigilante

They found a tiny kitten alone in the lawn, meowing pathetically for help. When they picked up the orphan baby, they knew they had to help.

Kitten is finally in a safe home. After a very needed bath, he fell asleep in the blanket.





“We found him crying all alone in the grass. He was only two weeks old and malnourished,” reddit user Brinjers wrote.

“We couldn’t leave him there, he was lying in the grass a few feet away from the pavement where his mom was run over…. This is him the first night, he was so little!” (More on reddit)

They kept him warm in a scarf and cared for him around the clock.




At one month old! He perked up and his personality started to shine.




He loves clinging to his humans like glue.




Whenever they are on the computer, he wants to be there too.




Cleaning those happy feetz in his human’s arms.




It was their one year anniversary 3 days ago… “I always get emotional thinking about how helpless he used to be…” Look at him now!


----------



## Vigilante

A dog mom lost her only puppy and was saddened by the tragedy, but she turned around when five orphan kittens came to her, meowing for some very needed motherly love.

The acceptance was instant and the love was immediate.



Penny the Chihuahua who lost her only puppy adopts five orphan kittens. Photo by Jeff and Dale.
“You’ve heard it said that blood is thicker than water, well love is thicker than blood,” Dale Fulk said.

After Penny the Chihuahua gave birth to a single stillborn puppy, she was heartbroken. “She pretty much cried all night and needed to stay with somebody and you could see the tears, literally she had tears coming down her eyes,” Fulk added. (More info: WHSV.com)



Photo by Jeff and Dale
They contacted Cats Cradle in Harrisonburg, Virginia the next day. “Jeff called us with grave concern for his dog because of how upset she was and asked if we had any newborn kittens who needed a mother to suckle on,” the rescue shared the story via Facebook.

“It turned out we did! Jeff and Dale became official fosters for us and picked up the kittens, who bonded immediately with Penny, whose grief has been overcome with happiness!”



“It gave her what she was looking for; it was almost immediate that she turned around 100 percent,” Jeffery Mullins said.

They told Cats Cradle: “(Penny) took all of them and couldn’t be any happier! …she has only left her babies to get water, use the bathroom and a quick snack… then it’s right back!”





Photo by Jeff and Dale.
“It’s gratifying to see, because it shows that you know humans aren’t the only ones with compassion. Other animals have it. Dogs have it. Cats have it,” said Matt Chan of Cats Cradle.

Now Penny has 5 new babies that she loves like her own. Share this heart warming story!


----------



## Vigilante

Three teenagers jumped into action to save a kitten from drowning in a river and walked miles up hill to get help.



Photo by Kitten Inn
The teenagers were skimming stones at the Hutt River in Lower Hutt, New Zealand on Wednesday when they spotted a tiny two-week-old kitten hanging onto a floating log, traveling downstream. Sarah, Lilly and David sprung into action where David waded into the water to retrieve the kitten and the girls wrapped the little kitten in a hoody.

“It does your heart good to know that there are young people out there that will continue on after us…,” Kitten Inn, a rescue group in Lower Hutt, shares the story with Love Meow.

“(They) turned up at my place with this little tot wrapped up in one of their hoodies. They had been down at the River and saw this poor little soul floating past on top of a log.”




Kitten saved from the river by three teenagers now cuddling with his new siblings at Kitten Inn. Photo by Kitten Inn
“Not only did they jump into the river to rescue the little kitten but they also then walked over 4km (2.5miles) to bring it to me. When they arrived at my door they said ‘We knew this was where you take all the kittens no one else wants’

How it came to be on a log floating down the river we will never know, what we do know is that it is now safe,warm and its little tummy is full and for him at least life is looking good.”




Photo by Kitten Inn
“I congratulate the parents, they brought up some really good kids.”

They named the kitten Woody. “Obviously we’re not handling him too much as he’s got a new mum now.”




Photo by Kitten Inn
Everyone likes to feel loved and accepted! Now Woody (third from left) has a furry family to snuggle with.




Photo by Kitten Inn


----------



## Vigilante

This little buddy was born with water on the brain and twisted legs, but he has a big heart and an incredible will to survive! A woman saved him from across the country when the shelter had given up on him.




Zeke the tuxedo kitten was just 13 weeks old when Lisa Jones of Super Heros Animal Hydrocephalus Society rescued him from euthanization by a local rescue.

They got the little one on a plane and he was on his way to a new life. “He flew from Texas to La Guardia airport in New York City,” and only weighed about 14 ounces at the time.




This tiny brave kitten was born with a medical condition called Hydrocephalus (commonly known as water on the brain. The “fluid in his head does not flow properly and collects beneath the skull, putting extreme pressure on his brain.”) and a host of other skeletal disorders including being a Twisty Cat.

Despite those disabilities, Zeke has developed a way of getting around that involves walking on his elbow or hopping like Kanga the cat.




“Zeke is hysterical, behaving as any normal kitten should, and despite all of his disabilities, he has a heck of A LOT OF ABILITIES!!!” Lisa wrote on Facebook.




“He romps, rolls, plays and unsuccessfully tried to climb (but it was a good try) and believes his litter box is actually a sand box and digs and somersaults all around in the litter. How do you correct a behavior that is just beyond adorable??? You don’t, you just make sure it’s constantly clean!”




“Zeke is such a smart little guy for all his issues. He knows his name, comes when you call and you can see how frustrated he actually gets with both of his front legs when he cannot do something. It is amazing the amount of higher intelligence that he possesses.”




“(Medically), he has a lot of issues that complicate one another and it’s taking time to figure out how best to tackle each one. Eventually we’ll get the whole puzzle put together so for now, one step at a time.”




“But despite all of his challenges, he’s still a kitten at heart and loves exploring, being silly and he’s even trying to climb. He’s figured out that he can climb the mesh laundry basket or screen door and has managed to get all 4 feet off the floor but does not have the strength to climb yet. But I know he’ll get it eventually as he grows.”




Zeke has bonded with Super Hero, his brother from another mother, who also was born with hydrocephalus.

“Super Hero has taken Zeke under his wing and watches out for him like a little brother. If Zeke is going somewhere he isn’t supposed to be, Hero herds him back into the room or redirects his attention by gently tapping him with his paw.”




Now, Zeke tells his humans every day how happy he is for having a second chance at life.




Share this story and help special needs cats find their forever loving homes.


----------



## Vigilante

Speedo was born with Swimmers Syndrome. He was put on death row because he is special… He waited in the shelter until a fosterer came to him and gave him a second chance he so deserved. Now a year later…




“This is Speedo, our foster kitten who was born with a disability. He is the most loving and sweetest kitten in the world,” said Katz via YouTube.

“However, because of nerve damage, he is incontinent. This incontinence has led the shelter to decide to go through with euthanasia as the predicted adopter pool would be too small for a shelter to take him in, unless we can find him his forever home.”




“Speedo is not in any pain, has no current or expected suffering and could live a long and healthy life. Euthanasia was decided simply because of a predicted small adopter pool. Additionally, there is no expected medical care that he will require, so his medical costs would be $0.00! The only extra costs would come from buying puppy pads/puppy diapers if his new family would choose to utilize them,” she added.





“He is mobile, and besides his incontinence, he is very healthy. Ultimately, he deserves a chance at life in a loving home. And we know there is someone out there who can provide him with the time, care and love that he needs to have his fair chance at a long, healthy and loving life.”

*Watch video*: Speedo the Cat – An inspiring, cute and funny kitten who just wants a chance at life

After Katz shared Speedo’s story on YouTube and Facebook, many messages came in from all over the country, wanting to help in some way and especially being interested in adopting Speedo.

“We were incredibly fortunate to get in contact with an absolutely wonderful couple that actually lives in our area. They were able to see Speedo, and he seemingly captured their hearts immediately, just as he captured ours.”

Speedo and his human dad!




“And we now have the comfort of knowing that he will have that fair shot, and will indeed live a long, healthy life full of the care and love he deserves, with two incredible parents and a new, older step-brother .”


----------



## Vigilante

This brave little kitty lost his back feet shortly after birth, but he never lost his remarkable will to survive. Born to a feral mom, Cassidy the kitten spent his first nine weeks fighting to survive in the forest.




The little black and white kitten was found scrambling around on his two front paws at a rural property in the Otter-Aldergrove area of Langley. His little body had just about given out from starvation and infection by the time he was rescued, but he never gave up!



Photo by Matthew Claxton/Langley Advance
Tiny Kittens shared the story on Facebook: “(The Property Owner) was alarmed to see Cassidy only had two feet! He immediately contacted me, and we spent the next two days devising various schemes to capture the pair. He put in many hours trying to catch the boys, and was finally successful yesterday evening.”



Photo by Tiny Kittens
To have survived without his back paws this long is a testament to what a little miracle Cassidy truly is.

“Cassidy’s brother Topper is thin too, but not nearly as emaciated as Cassidy. Topper is very protective of his brother, and as the only two surviving kittens from their litter they clearly have a strong bond.” (More info: Tiny Kittens)




Everyone from the shelter and the veterinary clinic is determined to do everything in their power to get him all fixed up.

“The odds have been stacked against this little fighter since day one, but he fought his way to us and we are going to make sure he gets every chance to get back on his two adorable feet,” Tiny Kittens said.

Vet tech Natalie (of Mr. Magoo The Cat) finger-feeding him in this photo and he’s loving it.



Photo by Tiny Kittens
“He manages to get around pretty well, walking on his front feet and lifting his back end into the air.” With a lot of help from the team at Mountain View Veterinary Hospital and Andrew at Handicapped Pets Canada, Cassidy now can run around in the tiniest wheelchair they have ever made.

*Watch video: Cassidy’s first steps in his tiny wheelchair! Totally unassisted. Just amazing!*

Whatever solution is adopted, they make sure Cassidy has a good quality of life.




“With each passing day, our Cassidy is showing the world just how remarkable he is, and that even the most broken ‘throwaway’ feral kitten still deserves a chance to know happiness and love.”



Photo by Natalie of Mr Magoo The Cat


----------



## Vigilante

This man found a kitten on a loading dock that was barely hanging on. When he took the kitten into his arms, the tiny fur ball started purring aloud…

Kitten with a little heart on his chest found on a loading dock is now purring nonstop with the person who rescued him.



Photo by Duncan Cameron
Duncan Cameron shares the story with Love Meow: “He wandered onto the loading dock at my job last week, completely starved and in rough shape. When he wandered in, I knew the little guy desperately needed a home. So I called my wife, got her blessing and immediately took him home.

Later that afternoon we took him to the vet. He was so starved that he had no poop in his system to get a stool sample, and so anemic that he passed out during his exam.



Photo by Duncan Cameron
We brought him home and have been feeding him all he’ll eat, lavished him with much-needed love and affection. He is eating like crazy, craving attention and love, which is being freely given, and we WILL bring this little warrior back from the brink.

Took him back to the vet early this week, he was up from a sickly 1 lb, 4 oz to a whopping 1 lb, 8 oz.



Photo by Duncan Cameron
We took in another rescue kitty last year and named her Freya. So of course we had to name this little fella Loki! He is a joy. He is very affectionate, and loves to give us kisses, licks and love.

Young Loki is a polydactyl, having an extra toe on each paw. However, on his front paws he has an EXTRA extra toe, for a total of seven toes on each!




Photo by Duncan Cameron
Loki has been a great joy to us, and we hope he continues to be so for a long time to come.”


----------



## waltky

possum thinks even if ya rescue a kitty...

... an' ya thinks ya's buddy...

... dey'll smack ya onna nose.


----------



## Vigilante

waltky said:


> possum thinks even if ya rescue a kitty...
> 
> ... an' ya thinks ya's buddy...
> 
> ... dey'll smack ya onna nose.



That's a LOVE TAP..... if they wanted to hurt you, they could!


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> 
> possum thinks even if ya rescue a kitty...
> 
> ... an' ya thinks ya's buddy...
> 
> ... dey'll smack ya onna nose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a LOVE TAP..... if they wanted to hurt you, they could!
Click to expand...


Or they are just trying to play with you.  That's how they play with each other too.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Vigilante said:


> Because they make you feel good!
> 
> Meet Finn the ginger, who was found living under a cement step of an apartment building on a freezing old day.
> Sheri received a frantic text about the kitten, and immediately went to the rescue. He was a little ginger kitten, with the cutest face and the cutest little squeak of a meow. I brought him home, without knowing whether or not I was going to keep him, or give him to one of the amazing rescue organizations in my area, she said.
> She stayed up through many sleepless nights looking after the little ginger kitten, feeding him round the clock while taking care of her own furry gang. My dog just absolutely loved him. She was so excited to have a new little friend that she could play with and protect. Soon after that, I named the little ginger kitten Finn. I guess keep down I knew that we were going to be keeping him.
> A tiny ginger furball was found living under a cement step of an apartment building on a freezing cold day. Sheri took him in. He was so hungry that he finished the whole bottle.​
> 
> ​ Sheri started fostering Finn while taking care of her own furry friends.​
> 
> ​ My dog just absolutely loved him. She was so excited to have a new little friend that she could play with and protect.​
> 
> ​ Soon after that she knew that they couldnt part with him, so decided to adopt him.​
> 
> ​ Finn stays by Sheris side when she is on the computer.​
> 
> ​ He gives her a paw when she does laundry.​
> 
> ​ The bed now belongs to Finn and he shares it with his human.​
> 
> ​ Josie the dog watched Finn grow. They are now best of friends.​
> 
> ​ He loved his human who gave him a second chance at life.​
> 
> ​ All grown up now, Finn still cuddles his human everyday.​
> 
> ​




Was a great series on Animal Planet there for a bit about cat rescues in trees. Saw a few episodes then it disappeared.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Rescued an adopted cat myself way back. Probably commiting a serious federal crime in the process come to think of it.  My cat wnadered off and when I found it was on a wood pile opposite a chain link fence. Quite a high one too but I scaled up and over, got "Schwarz" my black cat (not very creative with names hehe) and climbed back. Walking off some guy in his front yard who was watching said something of like how ballsy that was and I thought he meant because of the high fence but it turns out it was a Nation Guard Armory whose perimeter I'd just penetrated.  Oops.


----------



## Vigilante

A 5 month old stray kitten was rescued and brought into a home of five boy ferrets. She grew up with them and they became the family she never had. Now this kitty thinks she’s part ferret.



@garo004giru
Her name is Komari. She was found abandoned at five months old. They took her home and nursed her back to health. She was a sickly little kitten when she arrived in her new home, but soon that changed.



@garo004giru
Komari now has many brothers. They are all ferrets.

The family had five ferrets at the time, and they were all boys. After proper introduction, what the kitten received from her polecat friends was acceptance. They started snuggling together, playing and cuddling.

Follow them on twitter!



@garo004giru
One of them can’t stay still.




@garo004giru
It’s a cuddle puddle.



@garo004giru
They eat together but they don’t share food .



@garo004giru
As time passed, one of them shot up in size. The family also grew in numbers.



@garo004giru
When they are not playing or eating, they are snuggling.



@garo004giru
and cuddling…



@garo004giru
Sharing a hammock with her brother.



@garo004giru
A smile on Komari’s face. She loves being part of the ferret gang.




@garo004giru
Komari never sleeps in her own beds, and it’s easy to know why.



@garo004giru


----------



## Vigilante

A group of 911 operators stepped in to save a litter of abandoned kittens. They went out of their way to get them help and find them homes.



A man called 911 for help after he found a litter of 5 abandoned kittens. from q13fox
Shauna Rogers, a 911 operator at Valley Communications Center, told q13fox.com that she received a call from a man who found a box with five abandoned kittens.

She quickly dispatched police to pick up the kittens, but she was thinking about them the whole time knowing that their animal control officers weren’t on duty. “I was wondering what the officer is going to do with all these kittens. I could hear them crying in the background; you could tell they were very little.”



911 operators stepped in to help when they received the call. from q13fox
She then offered to help the kittens and find them homes. But once they saw the kittens, they couldn’t resist.

One of Shauna’s co-workers, Sarah Campbell, adopted two of the kittens according to Q13 Fox News. “They cried, and I couldn’t say no to them,” she said.



Once they saw the kittens, they fell in love. from q13fox
“If you know people that have responded to a call that you’ve taken, sometimes you get to hear what happened. You get to hear the happy ending. But a lot of times, we hang up and we never know what happens.”



All the kittens found homes with the 911 operators. from q13fox
They are thrilled to know that they will get to see the kitties and their pictures as they grow up.

The 911 operators gave credit to the person who called and the officer who picked up the kittens and brought them back to the communications center.


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> A 5 month old stray kitten was rescued and brought into a home of five boy ferrets. She grew up with them and they became the family she never had. Now this kitty thinks she’s part ferret.
> 
> 
> 
> @garo004giru
> Her name is Komari. She was found abandoned at five months old. They took her home and nursed her back to health. She was a sickly little kitten when she arrived in her new home, but soon that changed.
> 
> 
> 
> @garo004giru
> Komari now has many brothers. They are all ferrets.
> 
> The family had five ferrets at the time, and they were all boys. After proper introduction, what the kitten received from her polecat friends was acceptance. They started snuggling together, playing and cuddling.
> 
> Follow them on twitter!
> 
> 
> 
> @garo004giru
> One of them can’t stay still.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @garo004giru
> It’s a cuddle puddle.
> 
> 
> 
> @garo004giru
> They eat together but they don’t share food .
> 
> 
> 
> @garo004giru
> As time passed, one of them shot up in size. The family also grew in numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> @garo004giru
> When they are not playing or eating, they are snuggling.
> 
> 
> 
> @garo004giru
> and cuddling…
> 
> 
> 
> @garo004giru
> Sharing a hammock with her brother.
> 
> 
> 
> @garo004giru
> A smile on Komari’s face. She loves being part of the ferret gang.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @garo004giru
> Komari never sleeps in her own beds, and it’s easy to know why.
> 
> 
> 
> @garo004giru



Love this one!


----------



## Vigilante

A tiny ginger kitten was meowing outside a house, lost and crying for help. He was skin and bones and all alone. A kind young woman heard the crying and started investigating.

“This is Cat. He was meowing in the bushes outside of our house. We have a cat now,” Andrew shares the story.



Photo by Andrew and Kate K
“He was heard meowing in the bushes by my wife,” he adds. As Kate was tracing the source of the cries, she spotted a little fur ball in the bushes whose ribs were showing. It was apparent that the kitten hadn’t had much food. They took him in, fed him and gave him shelter.

“He was so skinny the day I found him that I don’t think he’d have lasted too much longer. I had heard a meow about 3 days before I found him but couldn’t figure out where it came from. I suspect it was him though,” Kate wrote via reddit.

More info: reddit | imgur

The kitten settled into his new home very quickly.




Photo by Andrew and Kate K
As soon as the kitten stepped into his new home, his personality came out and he claimed their living room like it belongs to him.

The next morning, they took the kitten to the vet who determined his age to be around 4-6 weeks, and they couldn’t find a microchip.

Look at those big paws! They are so big that Cat is using them as pillows.



Photo by Andrew and Kate K
Soon they discovered that Cat has more toes than most kitties. He has opposable thumbs and a total of 24 digits. “The cutest part, he grabs you like a hooman with those thumbs.”



Photo by Andrew and Kate K
Their family dog took to the little kitten and decided she would be his sister.



Photo by Andrew and Kate K
 The love is mutual.



Photo by Andrew and Kate K
It didn’t take long for Cat to start demanding food, attention and love. He knows he’s the boss!



Photo by Andrew and Kate K
He’s become a lap or leg kitty. When the humans watch TV, he hops on their legs to keep them company.



Photo by Andrew and Kate K
Now when he naps, he snuggles. He doesn’t want to be alone any more. “Cat climbed his way up my desk chair to catch a nap.”



Photo by Andrew and Kate K


----------



## Vigilante

A feral calico kitten and her ginger brother were found without a mom. They were frightened, hiding in the bushes and wouldn’t want to be near any humans. Now a few months later, they can’t get enough of love.

Meet Luna who was rescued as a feral along with her brother Neville.



Photo by Tania Hennessy
“Luna Lovegood, a kitten whose name comes from the world of Harry Potter, is no stranger to unpleasant living conditions. Like the boy wizard who lived in a cupboard under the stairs, Luna and her brother, Neville Longbottom, were spotted in the bushes between a Vancouver costume store and a construction site,” Tania Hennessy, a VOKRA foster and Vancouver-based artist specializing in cat and kitten photography told Love Meow.

When they found her, she was a grumpy little feral kitten.



Photo by Vancouver Orphan Kitten Rescue Association
“At just two months old, the kittens were exposed to the many dangers that homeless animals face. Staff at Watts Costume Rentals spotted the wilderness-dwelling kittens and called the Vancouver Orphan Kitten Rescue Association (VOKRA).

Luna and Neville received medical attention, flea removal, and an awful lot of bathing, and then a fortuitous foster home was found.”



Photo by Vancouver Orphan Kitten Rescue Association
Tania took them into her foster home and started taming the kittens one step at a time. “Although they expressed their extreme displeasure at first, they were young enough to be tamed and slowly came around,” she said.



Photo by Vancouver Orphan Kitten Rescue Association
A few months later… What a stunner she’s become!



Luna’s attractive ‘Picasso-esque’ brushstroke markings. Photo by Tania Hennessy
She and her brother have found their forever loving home together!



Photo by Tania Hennessy
Luna and her brother went from feral to semi-feral to now! Today they are big lovebugs!



Photo by Tania Hennessy
Once they experience love, they will love you back in spades.


----------



## Vigilante

They said she only had 5-10% chance of survival, but this brave kitty with bent front legs surprised everyone with her incredible fighting spirit.

Meet Lilo the miracle cat!




Photo by Tenth Life
In September, a litter of 5 kittens came to Tenth Life after being left behind by a feral stray. They were born with front legs that weren’t properly formed. Though little Lilo has permanently bent front legs, this fur baby doesn’t think she’s any different.

Little did the rescue group know that the kittens’ lives were challenged by panleukopenia, also known as feline distemper with a survival rate of only 5-10% for kittens under two months of age. Four of the kittens didn’t make it, but Lilo wasn’t willing to go down without a fight.

More info: Tenth Life (St Louis, MO) | Facebook | YouTube | How you can help

After a very needed bath first day in her foster home.




Photo by Tenth Life
Miraculously, Lilo was one of the 5-10% who survived!

“(At the ER) she had a very high fever for 24 hours that they fought to get under control and luckily her system finally responded and joined the fight. Even when her foster mom was holding Lilo, waiting for the doctor, she purred heartily and rubbed her face all over in a display of affection,” Tenth Life told Love Meow.




Photo by Tenth Life
“Her foster mom felt like ‘that was her letting me know (as a representative of the whole litter) that they felt loved and really loved me back as their Mommy.’ Bobbi continues, ‘we had a pep talk that I needed her to hold down the fort and be okay.’ Luckily, Lilo fought and did just that!”




Photo by Tenth Life
“As spunky and playful as she is, she’s still super cuddly and has purry trills that she makes when snuggled. She loves rubbing her nose against (and UP) her foster mom’s and lays her head on her shoulder with eyes closed when having her cheeks kissed, soaking it all in. She’s so little but sooo special!”




Photo by Tenth Life
“Not only did this darling survive, she is now thriving in her foster home, and we couldn’t be happier. In fact, she has even mastered the stairs! Every day, we are grateful for this little lady’s strength, and we send her all the positive, healing energy we can.”




Photo by Tenth Life
“Two weeks out of the ER and Lilo is doing wonderful. She has mastered climbing the stairs of our home, loves supervised playtime with the resident cats and is full of spunk while still loving to cuddle,” Bobbi, Lilo’s foster mom, said.

Lilo has kicked feline distemper’s butt and she never cares that her front legs are bent. This miracle kitty loves her life to the fullest!


----------



## Vigilante

A man spent days searching for a crying kitten. His determination not only saved a life, but also gave this tiny calico something she always wanted – a home and a new mom who looks just like her.




Photo by Michael Sullivan
Michael Sullivan shared the story with Love Meow: “I own a print shop in Kaneohe, Hawaii. One day from the back of my shop I kept hearing a noise I thought to be a meow. I went out and investigated but just couldn’t find anything. A few days went by and nothing. Then I heard it again. I was determined to find it.

There was a locked area another shop had access to where I didn’t search earlier. The noise was coming from atop a crudely built storage space under a stairwell. It was too tall so I came back with a ladder and that’s where I found ‘Fluffy’ all alone.”

Little Fluffy fell asleep in her rescuer’s pocket while he was caring for her around the clock.




Photo by Michael Sullivan
“It was impossible for any cat to have been in that space. I came to the conclusion that someone had thrown the poor baby up there and left her to die. I immediately took steps to make sure she was going to live. My son took great care to make sure she was fed.”

Finally calmed a bit and taking a nap….




Photo by Michael Sullivan
Michael’s son made sure the kitten was fed and happy.




Photo by Michael Sullivan
“Now officially called Fluffy she has found a forever home with a friend that has two older cats who were accepting.”

One of the cats that adopted her looks just like Fluffy!




Photo from Michael Sullivan
“She’s quite the playful one and my heart is happy…..even though I do miss her. I’m always thrilled when I get a photo via text to see how she’s doing. So happy I saved her life.”

Fluffy is all grown up and loves hogging the sink.




Photo from Michael Sullivan


----------



## waltky

possum thinks, "Yea...

... but when the excitement dies down...

... an' ya thinks dey's yer buddy...

... dey'll smack ya onna nose.


----------



## Vigilante

A kind woman was surprised by what she found on her porch one night – something she had never seen before.

A tiny one-day-old kitten came into their lives by surprise!



Photo by Stephanie Penn
Stephanie Penn shares the story with Love Meow: “I came home around ten one night. I saw a cat I’d never seen before in the front yard.

I didn’t think much about it as we always have new strays. It was trash day so I brought the bin up to the side of the house. If this hadn’t happened I might not have seen her. She had JUST been born-umbilical cord still attached – but she wasn’t born on the porch.

We believe her momma had three total, Angel being the runt, knew she couldn’t care for her and brought her up to our porch.”



They fed her and kept her warm all night. Photo by Stephanie Penn
“Had she wriggled another foot, she’d have been under the furniture and I would never had seen her.” Stephanie fed the little baby and kept her warm all night.

“Hubby was out of the country but coming home the next day. On his way home he got kitten milk, bottles and… get this… little fuzzy mice toys. (as if she could play with them at one day old).”

“We’ve decided to name her Angel. If you look down on her back it looks as if she has angel wings on her shoulders.”



Angel’s first nap in her forever home. Photo by Stephanie Penn
“We fed her, kept her in a box wrapped with a heating blanket and stimulated her to pee and held onto her for dear life.”



Photo by Stephanie Penn
“I would play ‘Beautiful Girl’ by Sarah McLachlan near her box. ‘We’re gonna push on through, pretty girl, Just like we always do, beautiful girl, I know the world can be cruel, pretty girl, You’re gonna make it ’cause you’ve got love on your side’ I know. I’m a sap.”



Photo by Stephanie Penn
“I was actually beginning a nine day off stint from work, and hubby usually works from home. I took night shift, he took day shift, and the other six ferals-turned-love bugs watched over her intermittently.”



Photo by Stephanie Penn
“At home, we have kits weighing from 6-18 pounds, but little bruiser Angel holds her own and then some. The others are all aware of how tiny she is and they take very good care of her.”




Photo by Stephanie Penn
“October 30, 2015 she will be six months. Despite being only four pounds, the vet says she’s puuuuurrrrrfectly healthy.”



Photo by Stephanie Penn
“We are especially blessed to have grown her. ‘Little kitty fast kitty, Romp romp romp, Baby kitty teething kitty, Chomp chomp chomp.”



Photo by Stephanie Penn
Angel now! She is very loved in the place she calls her forever home!



Photo by Stephanie Penn


----------



## Vigilante

Just rescued 4, 3-4 month olds in a garage, and have today and tomorrow to make them unferal (if such a word!)

It's a wonder what FOOD does to hungry little cats as far as TRUST and losing their built in fear of everything!.... 2 lbs. of Deli Ham, me and them in an 8x8 former closet, and a big blanket on the floor and plenty of toys..... Just takes TIME and they are so young, have 3 of the 4 already walking all over me to get the ham, and they found out that PETS, and LOVE, make the real difference...of course there is always that ONE that hold back, but orange females are known for being headstrong! Love the purrs that started right after the first one got his taste of ham..... almost like....WHAT WAS THAT!!!!!


----------



## gallantwarrior

Vigilante said:


> Just rescued 4, 3-4 month olds in a garage, and have today and tomorrow to make them unferal (if such a word!)
> 
> It's a wonder what FOOD does to hungry little cats as far as TRUST and losing their built in fear of everything!.... 2 lbs. of Deli Ham, me and them in an 8x8 former closet, and a big blanket on the floor and plenty of toys..... Just takes TIME and they are so young, have 3 of the 4 already walking all over me to get the ham, and they found out that PETS, and LOVE, make the real difference...of course there is always that ONE that hold back, but orange females are known for being headstrong! Love the purrs that started right after the first one got his taste of ham..... almost like....WHAT WAS THAT!!!!!


Congrats! Vigilante.  If I had the space, I'd take in more ferals.  As it is, I feed them well and they get fresh goat milk daily.  There are at least two, maybe three, feral families sheltering in my barn.


----------



## Vigilante

It was nothing short of a miracle when this unconscious stray cat was brought back to life. No one expected this rescue stray would make it through the first night, but love changed everything.

Meet Midna Love the miracle cat!



Photo by 808 Animal Rescue
Max Louie of 808 Animal Rescue received a phone call from a feral cat colony caretaker about a stray that she found lying lifelessly on the ground.

Max Louie shares with Love Meow: “At about midnight, we received a call that a critically ill kitten was being rushed to the vet ER. Shortly after arriving, her heart stopped. The vet brought her back to life, and she was immediately put on life support with a staff member by her side every second.

This 4-6 month old baby is a real fighter!”

Follow 808 Animal Rescue: Instagram | Facebook | How you can help



Photo by 808 Animal Rescue
They worried that Midna might not make it through the night. “Another vet explained that she would have a less-than 1% chance of recovering to the point where she could leave the ER. The estimated bill to merely attempt to save her life would be $7,000-$10,000.

We decided to give this baby a chance to decide on her own by doing what we could on our end. We asked for at least 24-hours of the works: life-support, blood transfusions from a donor cat, antibiotics, vitamins, fluids, and continual monitoring. We prayed all night for her survival and happiness.”

Max went to the back to check on the cat. “She was just lying there unconscious, so I petted her. As soon as I did that, her eyes opened for a brief moment. It was then I knew the cat was still there fighting, and she was going to be ok,” Louie said.



Photo by 808 Animal Rescue
That night, they made sure Midna got the care she needed along with a lot of love to help her recover. The next day, all the hard work paid off. Midna opened her eyes and even started eating on her own.

“The next day, we learned that not only had she regained consciousness, but she was alert and eating! Her platelets and red blood cell count were critically low so she received more blood transfusions and a few more days in the ER.”

This is Midna showing how resilient and strong she truly is. “Just one day after coding and being resuscitated, here she is, curious and lively like the kitten she should be.”

On day three, Midna was her kitty self again. “We got to see her fully awake and get to know her personality–she is the absolute sweetest, most affectionate, loving kitty ever.”

The kitten who had a less-than-1% chance of leaving the hospital went home with Max and his wife on the 5th day.

“She needed around-the-clock medication for weeks. My wife and I lost a lot of sleep (“If I take her 1am can you take her 6am?” “Deal.”), but she was so worth it.”






Photo by 808 Animal Rescue
“This baby was named Midna Love, after a fictional character of a powerful spirit who died and came back to life to guide the living. Today, Midna lives up to her name and is a loving, lively miracle! You would never know she had any health challenge in her young life.

Over the last couple of weeks she has been gaining back her healthy weight and getting more comfy around her humans. We are so fortunate to have found her when we did.”

Now Midna is ready for her forever loving home!





Photo by 808 Animal Rescue


----------



## Vigilante

She was just a few hours old when a kind young woman found her lying on the side of the road. Look at the difference love makes!

Meet Pixie!





Photo by Danane Georganta
Danane Georganta shares the story: “She is a stray kitten who I found when she was only a few hours old. She was probably abandoned by her mother and I had to feed her every 2-3 hours, even in the night.

She was a lot of work but I’m glad she made it and is now a happy kitten! She’s very playful and poops a lot.”

Pixie at just a few days old, and her eyes hadn’t opened…





Photo by Danane Georganta
She was very tiny but had a huge appetite.





As soon as her eyes opened, her purrsonality was unleashed!





Photo by Danane Georganta
She became the center of attention.





Photo by Danane Georganta
Pixie ate too much on the day she discovered solid food!





Photo by Danane Georganta


----------



## Vigilante

When this tiny kitten was found in a family’s yard, they thought she was very young and hadn’t opened her eyes, but when the rescuers took her in, they realized the little ginger girl was born without eyes.



Photo by Wags 2 Wishes Animal Rescue
Volunteers took her to the vet. “That’s when we discovered that the kitten was actually born with no eyes,” Terri Crotty of Wags 2 Wishes Animal Rescue told ABC News. “I honestly think she came from a litter,” Crotty said. “the homeowners looked all over to try to find more kittens because if there’s one, there’s got to be more and there were none.”

They named the little kitten Freya.

Freya can’t see, but she doesn’t think she’s any different. Being blind is not a disability to little ginger girl. She has amazing abilities to help her find her way around and live like a normal playful kitty.



Photo by Wags 2 Wishes Animal Rescue
“She’s very affectionate and she loves people… She wants nothing more than to love on you and be close to you and snuggle you,” Crotty said.

Little Freya has received surgery to close her eye sockets to minimize the risk of infection and is now doing well in her foster home.

“The cat will be able to live a normal life. It’s just going to take a very special person to make that adjustment,” Crotty said.


----------



## Vigilante

Two little rescue kittens are now learning how to drink from a bottle and even eat on their own after being saved by workers of a waste facility who found them in a garbage truck.



Photo by James Kozanecki via twitter
When the workers heard meowing coming from a garbage truck, they stopped everything and started looking for the kittens.

“Thankfully they made it through the waste production thing without being squished and someone saved them just before they went into the proper machinery,” Shannon Langford-Salisbury, education officer of ACTNwaste, told Daily Mail.

“Some of the guys heard them crying and pulled them out of the bin. They were really dirty as it is so dusty in there and they were dehydrated and underweight.”




Photo by James Kozanecki via twitter
“It is an absolute miracle that they survived. They would have been thrown into the garbage truck which does crush the boxes, so they could have been crushed then.

“I just grabbed them, put them in my shirt and decided to take them home so I could look after them.”

Shannon took the kittens to the vet and got them treatment for infections.

“So we’re taking them on board and we’re going to try and look after them until we can find them proper homes.”



Photo by James Kozanecki via twitter
She named the kittens Piglet and Steve Buscemi after the Boardwalk Empire actor. Her housemate, James Kozanecki, decided he would take on the mother role and try to nurse the kittens with a bottle for the very first time.

He was a bit new to the whole thing and struggled a little bit at the beginning, but soon he got a hang of it .







“The kittens loved my hoodie last night,” James wrote via twitter.



Photo by James Kozanecki via twitter
The fur babies have fallen in love with their new dad.




Photo by James Kozanecki via twitter


----------



## Vigilante

A week ago, a tiny gray kitten was born but somehow left behind crawling hopelessly on the street after the pouring rain, but the little guy’s fate was changed when a kind woman spotted him and gave him a new family.





Bruce the cat at Facebook
Bruce was born somewhere in Kingsland, Auckland. Kathryn van Beek spotted this palm-sized ball of gray fluff crawling down on the roadside all by himself and soaking wet.

She checked with the neighbors to see if he belonged to anyone but no one claimed the little kitten. Kathryn knew this little one needed a family and someone to care of him, and she was going to make it happen.

Follow Bruce the cat on Facebook

He was no more than a day old, so young that his umbilical cord was still attached. Despite his tough beginning into this world, this little fluff ball fought hard to survive.





Bruce the cat at Facebook
The around the clock care began as they slowly nursed the little fragile life back to health and breathed strength into this tiny body.

“My mum and dad think that getting up every two hours, smelling like milk all the time and arguing about who is better at getting me to sleep is probably not too dissimilar from being the parent of a human,” the page says.





Bruce the cat at Facebook
Dad’s turn to feed their tiny fur baby. It’s a labor of love, worth every second.





Bruce the cat at Facebook


After a full bottle of noms, kitty is content with a nap in her comfy blankie.





Bruce the cat at Facebook


A hug from the kitten to the human he feels so thankful to.





Bruce the cat at Facebook
Bruce is thriving in his new home. It’s good to feel loved and have somewhere to belong.





Bruce the cat at Facebook


----------



## Vigilante

A tiny orphan kitten was saved from drowning thanks to a 4 year old.

A 4 year old boy heard the faint cries of a kitten in the deep storm drain in front of Hocutt-Ellington Memorial Library while he was on his way to pre-school with his mother. As soon as they got to school, they asked their teacher to call the Clayton Police Department.





When the fire crew arrived, they jumped into action to rescue the crying kitten. Firefighter Daryle Harris went into one drain while Captain Mitch Boyette climbed down into the drain on the other side of the street.





They worked together to coax the kitten out to safety. “Despite the cold and damp – and front paws worn raw from trying to escape the pipe – the cat is in good condition,” according to animal control officer Angela Lee.

The little fur buddy has been taken in by Alley Cats and Angels and will be put up for adoption soon. “She is currently at our vet (Dr. Teresa Danford, Raleigh Community Animal Hospital) right now getting checked out. It is a girl. We’ve named her Camden after the little boy that heard her crying,” Alley Cats and Angels told Love Meow.





Raleigh Community Animal Hospital


----------



## Vigilante

A tiny 1.5 pound rescue kitten came to the vet with a seriously injured paw. She didn’t want to eat at all, but when someone started petting her, it changed everything!





“When I opened the cardboard box that contained the kitten, I saw a little white and gray kitten who promptly hissed at me,” Dr. Ostermann of the Tails of a Shelter Vet wrote.

They immediately started her on treatment to make her comfortable and fight the infection that was already underway.

“We gave her food and a comfy padded bed. Although she had food available to her, she showed no interest. It was discovered that she would only eat when she was petted, and she would promptly stop eating when the petting stopped. With that being the case, the shelter staff made sure to oblige the kitten by providing her the extra attention so as to ensure she received her proper nutrition.”


The vet team at the shelter fixed up her bad leg in a surgery and “the kitten recovered quickly from anesthesia on a warm comfy bed with food and lots of petting to stimulate her to eat.”





The kitten started to learn to trust and love. With a lot of help from the veterinarians, she finished all food she needed to get stronger and the little buddy recovered quickly.

“She healed up and a rescue took her in to find her a forever home,” Tails of a Shelter Vet told Love Meow.





Sometimes all they need is just love .


----------



## Vigilante

These two kittens were found abandoned on a busy highway wrapped in a blanket, but the kindness from a woman altered their lives completely.



Photo by Malia M.
Malia M. shares the story with Love Meow: “Bo and Marlo were found wrapped in a blanket on the side of a busy highway. Their rescuer saw the blanket moving on the side of the road and pulled over to find two small kittens who had either been tossed from a car or abandoned on the side of the highway, wrapped tightly in a blanket. She rushed home with the kittens, cleaned them up and warmed them, cared for and fed them, and started looking for a home amongst friends.”

More info: imgur

Bo, the day she was found.



Photo by Malia M.
“Several weeks passed and a home could not be found. Around the same time, I was temporarily staying with friends until an apartment was ready. Through mutual friends, I learned that these two small kittens could not find a home, and their temporary foster parents could not keep them much longer. After speaking with my housemates, they agreed that these babies could live with us until I was able to move into my new apartment in a few weeks.”

Having a bath. They were both very dirty and needed some TLC.



Photo by Malia M.
“I’m so thankful for the people who rescued these two sisters, for everyone that supported me until that apartment was available, and for these two kitties who show so much affection for each other and for us!  They are very social – Bo loves people and loves a party, especially – and welcoming to everyone they meet.”



Photo by Malia M.
They love to play and climb on their temporary foster dad.



Photo by Malia M.
Bo and Marlo are very bonded and cuddle often.




Photo by Malia M.
A few months later, they are still cuddling.



Photo by Malia M.
“They don’t often go too far away from me. I had to set up a ‘cat bed’ area next to my computer while I worked because they wanted to be close to me.”



Photo by Malia M.
All grown up now! “They are very close to each other and to me (and my husband), and are the sweetest cats I’ve ever known.”



Photo by Malia M.
What rescuing can do!


----------



## Vigilante

A young man looks after a stray cat and her little one. The mom cat has a very special mark on her coat. “It’s shown very clearly by her love for her little one and the love I have for the two of them.”





Photo by Sid Balakrishnan
 “This cat and I have a strange history – I saved her from being killed by stray dogs and gave her to the security guards at our apartment complex to look after, because my job was in a bad place and I didn’t know if I would be staying long enough to take on keeping her as a pet.

Things eventually worked out in the long run and most mornings I’d wake up to find her on my doormat, fast asleep or rummaging through my trash. She disappeared for a time and suddenly made a return about two months ago, heavily pregnant.

She had a litter of four kittens, of which three didn’t make it, leaving this one as the lone survivor.”





Photo by Sid Balakrishnan
“I’ve been going through a rather emotional period and the sudden and dramatic entry of these two into my life almost seems like a sign from the universe – these were the thoughts that hit me first when I noticed the heart on her belly. It’s shown very clearly by her love for her little one and the love I have for the two of them.

These two give me some stability and something to look forward to when I come home.”

“When the little was just born, she used to bring her down from the terrace just so I could see her. She would then gently place her on the doormat (which I covered with an old pillowcase to make it softer) and choose to sleep on the floor.”





Photo by Sid Balakrishnan
Sid is planning to have the mother and her kitten spayed when they are ready. “I don’t think that I adopted them as much as they chose to love me in particular… I’ll be trying to make them a part of my family as soon as we can establish some strong bonds of trust, because she’s still somewhat feral in her behaviour, though her young one doesn’t have to grow up that way.”

Kitten enjoying his first belly rubs.

“These two have been the greatest thing to become a part of my life and it’s amazing how endearing they’ve become by their dependence on me.”

He bought the kitten a mouse toy and hours later found her like this…





Photo by Sid Balakrishnan


----------



## Vigilante

This tiny kitten showed up on a family’s porch with no mother in sight. Soon they knew that the kitten had chosen their house as his new home.






imgur
“(His) mother had 4 kittens total but this one has been hanging out alone on my porch for a few days with no evidence that momma will come and get him.” imgur user CinnamonSugar wrote.

The kitten kept coming to their front porch, so they knew they had to take him in as he had chosen their place as his new home.

They named him Hershey!

He is so tiny that he’s the size of a banana!





imgur
It didn’t take long for the kitty’s purrsonality to come out! He’s extremely playful!





imgur
The cat in the background isn’t so sure about the new member in the family, but they know that will change .





imgur


----------



## ninja007

Vigilante said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> This little kitty came from a junk yard and was barely hanging on. The moment she started cuddling with her rescuers, she couldn’t stop. This is what a second chance can do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “She was with a group of 11 cats. All of their ears nipped. The rest of them eat well, but don’t let her get any. She was in horrible shaped compared to the rest,” reddit user CassieD21 wrote.
> 
> “The others are well taken care of. Their bellies full and nice coats. This one was barely hanging on.” (More info: reddit)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When they spotted the emaciated kitty, they went into rescue. Once the kitten was coaxed into the box with a large blanket, they got on their way to bring the kitty to their home.
> 
> The little calico was drenched in oil. “I did bathe her. Twice! Her coat went from dark gray clumpy to a soft white calico. I would have never guessed. I’ve checked inside her ears several times. That is dried oil in her ears,” they wrote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “She was very light sensitive due to the fact her eyes kept closing shut. But now she sees perfectly fine. Her pupils were highly dilated for the first couple days. ”
> 
> They wrapped her up in a sweater to keep her warm and cuddled with her all night. The kitty named Lulu started to perk up while she was snuggling in their arms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “She can’t stop purring and wants to be loved. Either in your lap, while you sleep, or rubbing your leg. She’s too cute!”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “After my 25 year old tabby passed I didn’t get another. I decided to adopt her because she NEEDED a good home. She was severely malnourished, covered in oil, eyes constantly closed shut, etc. She needed someone to take care of her and give her some love. Now she has my SO, my lab-Miles, and I. A perfect home. (Oh and an aquarium to stare at)”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her favorite spot to nap at night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When Lulu is not snuggling with her humans, she cuddles with their laundry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She can’t get enough of the softness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She would take any chance for a cuddle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s hard to believe that this is the same cat from the junk yard. Lulu has come so far and is now loving every bit of her new life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every cat deserves a second chance.
> 
> 
> 
> FACT!  Cats have such a bad rep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got a little guy now with a cast on his shattered right rear leg cuddled up in my lap...wouldn't want it any other way...he KNOWS his life has just been saved.
Click to expand...


i work full time and half my pay goes to my many cats at home and my 40-50 feral colonies i take care of daily. 
No wife, no kids. I'm smart.


----------



## Vigilante

Peanut was just half of the size of his brother when they found him. No one expected him to live pass the first few weeks, but this tiny ball of fur is nothing short of a miracle.




Photo by Gina Tucker
Peanut was born with a cleft palette (inside his mouth), which means he was unable to nurse from his mama or a bottle because of his birth defect. At 9 days old, he was hanging in strong, even though he only weighed 79 grams.

They had to feed him through a tube around the clock until they could have his cleft palette corrected so he could eat on his own. “It was a challenge tube feeding a kitten no bigger than a mouse, but he began to grow,” said Gina Tucker.

More info: Masion De Chat Cat Rescue | How you can help/donate




Photo by Gina Tucker
He was so tiny but started gaining weight every day with help from his human parents who went through many sleepless nights to make sure this little buddy got enough nutrition for his tiny body to grow.

“He is almost 4 weeks old, still have trouble with the milk getting in his nose even though I’m tube feeding, it’s a battle for both of us,” Gina shared updates on Facebook.

At 41 days old, Peanut finally started to play with objects.




Photo by Gina Tucker
“With cleft palette babies, Pneumonia is an issue, We went through two rounds of pneumonia, but his vets brought him through it.”

Peanut cuddling with human dad. He never stopped fighting even though some days were tough.




Photo by Gina Tucker
“Peanut was a little behind on his learning because of the cleft palate, kind of like a preemie baby, at 49 days old he is catching up, he has started making biscuits, running and jumping with an arched back, follows me around the house, is very vocal and likes to play fight and bite. He stays out of his play pen all day now and only goes in it at night,” Gina wrote on Facebook.





Photo by Gina Tucker
Finally Peanut reached two pounds and was ready to have his cleft palette corrected.

“He has come a long way and the vets are quite surprised… He is a spoiled little kitten and very loved.”





Photo by Gina Tucker
“Peanut is such a Daddy’s boy, always gets up by his neck and snuggles, then he wants to play fight with me.”





Photo by Gina Tucker
Little Peanut supervising his humans while they do the dishes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Photo by Gina Tucker
“This little guy is truly a miracle kitty, No one expected him to live anymore than a few weeks and here he is giving the doctors a hard time. My heart is filled with so much admiration for this tiny kitten that has so much will to live.”





Photo by Gina Tucker
At the age of 6 months, this strong willed little boy is taking his first bites! He’s come a long way!


----------



## Vigilante

Three tiny orphaned kittens found an unusual mother, a dog who can’t see but it didn’t stop her from loving her feline babies.

The kittens were so young their eyes weren’t even opened. When the family brought the rescue babies home, they were in need of a lot of motherly love, so the family decided to introduce the kittens to their dog who had lost her eye sight to cataract, but had always had a soft spot for those in need.

To their surprise, the kittens immediately nuzzled into the dog’s fur and even tried to nurse while their dog accepted them by giving them baths and love.

It was a strong bond from the start!

More info: Akiko.

Three orphaned kittens got a new mom to snuggle with.




Photo by ©Akiko.
Their canine foster mom can’t see, but it doesn’t stop her from loving her fur babies.




Photo by ©Akiko.




Photo by ©Akiko.
Thanks to their blind foster mom, the kitties grew big and strong and were all adopted to their forever loving homes.





Photo by ©Akiko.


----------



## Vigilante

Meet Trinity! She had waited in the shelter for a long time. Many people passed her by because she wasn’t a ‘whole cat’ until a couple came into her life and thought she’s perfect!



Trinity at the Humane Society couldn’t find a home because she was missing a leg. | Photo by Sondra via imgur
Sondra shares the story with Love Meow: “She was skittish and terrified of the people looking for companions. Families were passing her by for two reasons. 1.) She wasn’t a ‘whole’ cat, and 2.) she was hissing and growling at everyone who opened the door to her cage.

She was 10 days out of surgery at this point. I do not know what the reason for the removal of the leg was, and when we heard the second story I stopped asking.”

They decided she was the perfect kitty to take home. “I knew that the next time I adopted a cat I was going to get a special needs kitty.”

More info: imgur | reddit

“This is our dedicated cat room, and she immediately hid under/behind the 200+ pound TV.”



Photo by Sondra via imgur
“She inched her way out after a few hours of solitude to get used to her surroundings/new home.”



Photo by Sondra via imgur

First meeting with Gaia the cat. “At this point in time Gaia was 2.5 years old, and Trinity was just a few days over 2 months.”




Photo by Sondra via imgur
“Trinity and her brother, Chewbacca (Chewie).” They hit it off very quickly.



Photo by Sondra via imgur
“This was when we first got Trinity. The bond these two developed in such a short amount of time was astounding.”





Photo by Sondra via imgur
“Our cats take care of cleaning the ear that Trinity can’t reach, which is just awesome. They sometimes act ‘in loco parentis’ for her.”





Photo by Sondra via imgur
“These two have become best buds. While they look it, they are not related.”





Photo by Sondra via imgur
It’s hard to believe this is the same cat they met at the shelter. All it took was a second chance.

She knows she’s perfect!





Photo by Sondra via imgur


----------



## gallantwarrior

ninja007 said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> This little kitty came from a junk yard and was barely hanging on. The moment she started cuddling with her rescuers, she couldn’t stop. This is what a second chance can do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “She was with a group of 11 cats. All of their ears nipped. The rest of them eat well, but don’t let her get any. She was in horrible shaped compared to the rest,” reddit user CassieD21 wrote.
> 
> “The others are well taken care of. Their bellies full and nice coats. This one was barely hanging on.” (More info: reddit)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When they spotted the emaciated kitty, they went into rescue. Once the kitten was coaxed into the box with a large blanket, they got on their way to bring the kitty to their home.
> 
> The little calico was drenched in oil. “I did bathe her. Twice! Her coat went from dark gray clumpy to a soft white calico. I would have never guessed. I’ve checked inside her ears several times. That is dried oil in her ears,” they wrote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “She was very light sensitive due to the fact her eyes kept closing shut. But now she sees perfectly fine. Her pupils were highly dilated for the first couple days. ”
> 
> They wrapped her up in a sweater to keep her warm and cuddled with her all night. The kitty named Lulu started to perk up while she was snuggling in their arms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “She can’t stop purring and wants to be loved. Either in your lap, while you sleep, or rubbing your leg. She’s too cute!”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “After my 25 year old tabby passed I didn’t get another. I decided to adopt her because she NEEDED a good home. She was severely malnourished, covered in oil, eyes constantly closed shut, etc. She needed someone to take care of her and give her some love. Now she has my SO, my lab-Miles, and I. A perfect home. (Oh and an aquarium to stare at)”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her favorite spot to nap at night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When Lulu is not snuggling with her humans, she cuddles with their laundry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She can’t get enough of the softness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She would take any chance for a cuddle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s hard to believe that this is the same cat from the junk yard. Lulu has come so far and is now loving every bit of her new life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every cat deserves a second chance.
> 
> 
> 
> FACT!  Cats have such a bad rep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got a little guy now with a cast on his shattered right rear leg cuddled up in my lap...wouldn't want it any other way...he KNOWS his life has just been saved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i work full time and half my pay goes to my many cats at home and my 40-50 feral colonies i take care of daily.
> No wife, no kids. I'm smart.
Click to expand...

My feral cats get daily fresh goat milk and dry kibble.  In return, I get no mice in my feed.  I have a grown daughter and two granddaughters, but I support my little feral colony.  Kudos to you, cat-friend.


----------



## Vigilante

*Cat born with no back legs given titanium-alloy leg implants*

Vincent, a three-year-old short-haired cat, has had extremely rare implants fitted thanks to Iowa State University's (ISU) Lloyd Veterinary Medical Centre.

Amazing video footage shows Vincent now thinking nothing of strolling across an exam room with his new found legs.

The titanium-alloy prosthetics are state-of-the-art in design according to vet Dr Mary Sarah Bergh who attached them.







 Vincent enjoying his new legs

It's estimated as few as a dozen cats worldwide have anything like the design now helping Vincent - which involves the metal poles poking out through his skin.

The design of the implants allows for the cats bones to grow onto the titanium shafts to support his weight. But the titanium shaft is exposed to the environment, which puts Vincent at risk for infection and is an ongoing challenge Dr Bergh and his owner Cindy Jones.

Cindy, from Nevada, Iowa, first found Vincent at the Story County Animal Shelter when someone brought him in as a kitten missing his hind legs.

Vincent’s first surgery occurred in February 2014, and he was taking his first steps within days of the procedure.

A second surgery followed earlier this year in February, and he’s undergone subsequent treatments to gradually lengthen the prosthetic legs.

Eventually, they’ll be as long as the hind legs of an average house cat to normalize his gait. At that point, he should be able to get around with little difficulty - even if he wants to try jumping.


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> *Cat born with no back legs given titanium-alloy leg implants*
> 
> Vincent, a three-year-old short-haired cat, has had extremely rare implants fitted thanks to Iowa State University's (ISU) Lloyd Veterinary Medical Centre.
> 
> Amazing video footage shows Vincent now thinking nothing of strolling across an exam room with his new found legs.
> 
> The titanium-alloy prosthetics are state-of-the-art in design according to vet Dr Mary Sarah Bergh who attached them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vincent enjoying his new legs
> 
> It's estimated as few as a dozen cats worldwide have anything like the design now helping Vincent - which involves the metal poles poking out through his skin.
> 
> The design of the implants allows for the cats bones to grow onto the titanium shafts to support his weight. But the titanium shaft is exposed to the environment, which puts Vincent at risk for infection and is an ongoing challenge Dr Bergh and his owner Cindy Jones.
> 
> Cindy, from Nevada, Iowa, first found Vincent at the Story County Animal Shelter when someone brought him in as a kitten missing his hind legs.
> 
> Vincent’s first surgery occurred in February 2014, and he was taking his first steps within days of the procedure.
> 
> A second surgery followed earlier this year in February, and he’s undergone subsequent treatments to gradually lengthen the prosthetic legs.
> 
> Eventually, they’ll be as long as the hind legs of an average house cat to normalize his gait. At that point, he should be able to get around with little difficulty - even if he wants to try jumping.



That is amazing.  They do it for people, why not animals?  I wonder why the make them so short though?  Balance issues maybe?  Maybe some little feet on the ends of them or something would help?


----------



## Vigilante

He was just 5 days old, when he came into the shelter without a mom, but the tiny ginger kitten came with a few extra digits. He’s a little polydactyl, a big mitten kitten.



Photo by Megan @meggiecatsmeows
The kitten was very hungry when Megan of @meggiecatsmeows took him into her foster care. “I have to be careful not to over feed him.” She put him on a heating pad because he couldn’t control his body temperature.

They named the little fur ball Hemingway due to his extra toes. He was so tiny that a regular nipple from the bottle would be too big for him. “Little Foster kitten Hemingway having his formula with the help of the miracle nipple. It’s awesome because you just attach it to the syringe and the kittens can nurse perfectly with,” Megan said.

More info on Instagram @meggiecatsmeows



Photo by Megan @meggiecatsmeow

The day Hemingway opened his eyes.



Photo by Megan @meggiecatsmeows
Stella the resident dog is so happy to have another baby to love as she misses her previous foster Parker.



Photo by Megan @meggiecatsmeows
Hemingway is growing by leaps and bounds!



Photo by Megan @meggiecatsmeows



Photo by Megan @meggiecatsmeows
Look at those big ears and mittens! He’s almost ready for his forever home!



Photo by Megan @meggiecatsmeows
Share this story and help little Hemingway find his new home!


----------



## Vigilante

A wonderful lady spotted a tiny newborn kitten on the side of a busy road all alone. He was just a few hours old, the tinniest thing she had seen.



Photo by @meggiecatsmeows
The kind woman rushed the kitten to get help. He weighed just 0.16 lbs (72 grams) at the time, but this little preemie baby had a fighting spirit like a tiger!

Megan, a fosterer from @meggiecatsmeows took in the tiny fur baby and started feeding him every two hours to build him up. “My foster baby ‘Parker’ is beyond tiny,” she said. “It’s very hard when the babies are this young without a mommy.”

His coloring is very unique. If you look at his back, it appears that he has a pair of wings. “Those wings carried him to safety as he was only hours old when he was found on the side of a busy road and brought to me. He’s a very special kitten,” said Megan who has been fostering for five years and has saved over 50 babies.

More info on Instagram @meggiecatsmeows.



Photo by @meggiecatsmeows
Little Parker is finally gaining weight! It makes all the sleepless nights worthwhile!



Photo by @meggiecatsmeows
1 week old. His eyes are about to open…




Photo by @meggiecatsmeow*s*

1 month old! Little Parker finally weighs over 1/2 lbs.



Photo by @meggiecatsmeows
“Those wings carried him to safety as he was only hours old when he was found on the side of a busy road and brought to me.”



Photo by @meggiecatsmeows
The day Meggie returned her foster kitten to the shelter for adoption, it was the hardest she had felt. “I know I saved him and that’s the only thing that’s getting me through letting him go.” So she can continue helping other kitties find their forever homes.

Parker at his forever loving home!





Photo by @meggiecatsmeows


----------



## Vigilante

Two little motherless kittens walked up to a father and son in a scrapyard, looking for help…

One of the kittens poked out his head when he saw the young man.



Photo by Brendan Miller
“My father and I were collecting some equipment for our new business at a scrapyard and we found this kitten and its sibling all by themselves. After looking around for the mother, we found her deceased nearby unfortunately,” Brendan Miller shares with Love Meow.

The kittens were a bit shy at first, but the little tabbies were all alone and hungry. They slowly walked up to their human friends and tried to get some sort of contact.

“They warmed up to us after a while, they seemed to like the camera.”

Another kitten also came out from hiding.



Photo by Brendan Miller
At this point it was clear that the little ones were looking for help.



Photo by Brendan Miller
They just lost their mother and now they only had each other.



Photo by Brendan Miller
One of the kittens walked up to the young man, and suddenly flopped down on his side…



Photo by Brendan Miller
He rolled on his back and started playing with his big shoe.





Photo by Brendan Miller
Then he curled up on his feet to settle in for a break.





Photo by Brendan Miller
The father and son knew they had to get the two kittens out of there so they called the owner of the property about the kitties.





Photo by Brendan Miller
The person came and offered to foster them until they are big enough for their forever homes. The young man said he couldn’t take in the kittens due to financial reasons, but it warmed their hearts to know that the little fluff balls are now in good hands.





Photo by Brendan Miller


----------



## ninja007

Vig- do you do TNR/rescue too for cats like I do?


----------



## Vigilante

ninja007 said:


> Vig- do you do TNR/rescue too for cats like I do?



No, Once I have them, they either stay with me until they die, or are adopted. Lost too many to harsh winters, when it starts to get 20 degrees or so, in they come...they seem to enjoy a 70 degree house, and the constant FREE MEALS all over the place! I call them my good, little Democrats!


----------



## Vigilante

This kitty has an amazing will to live and incredible upper body strength. He was born with only two front legs but races like a champ!



Itty Bitty Kitty Committee
_Itty Bitty Kitty Committee (Charleston, West Virginia, Facebook) shares the story: _

Back in March we received a message from our local shelter about kittens who were orphaned and needed to be bottle fed.

One of the kittens was born without back legs. We had no idea if the kitten was in pain, if he had internal damage or if he would even live. We took him directly to one of our veterinarians for an evaluation.

The kitten, now known as Dan (formerly Cayden), was not in any pain and was actually very strong. Dan wanted to live and his doctor knew that we would give him every chance possible so we took him into foster care and raised him on a bottle.



Itty Bitty Kitty Committee
As Dan grew so did his upper body strength. We continued with weekly vet visits to make sure that he was developing okay on the inside.

Every visit proved that he was just fine…he was just a bit unique.



Itty Bitty Kitty Committee
He never dragged his back side. He was so strong that he would race across the floor on his two front legs without so much as his behind hitting the ground.

Truly an amazing sight to watch.



Itty Bitty Kitty Committee





Itty Bitty Kitty Committe*e*

Dan was adopted by a family when he was about 12 weeks old. They had met Dan several times and were in love with the little guy from the first day that they held him.






Itty Bitty Kitty Committee
About 9 months have passed since we all met Dan and he is still an amazing kitty who is truly one reason why we do what we do. He uses his litter box and races down the steps with no problems at all.





Itty Bitty Kitty Committee
His best friend is his canine brother. He is healthy, he is happy and he is very much loved.





Itty Bitty Kitty Committee


----------



## Vigilante

A tiny kitten lost an eye but gained forever humans who love him to bits. This is a story with a very happy ending.

Meet Sheldon the cat



imgur@mandapanda1218
When Sheldon was a wee kitten, one of his eyes got infected but his previous owners let it go unchecked.

“They surrendered him to an animal shelter, but the eye ended up rupturing and it had to be removed. He was in the shelter for about a month before my boyfriend and I found him,” imgur user mandapanda1218 said.

“When we got him at the shelter, (my boyfriend) called his name, and Sheldon instantly came over.”

That day he left the shelter with his new humans. “On the way home he wouldn’t stop meowing. I had to take him out of the kennel and hold him so he’d calm down.”

He was really timid when he first got home and immediately found a hiding spot.



imgur@mandapanda1218
“Day 2 went a bit better. We got him a collar, and spend around $200 on ‘cat supplies’. We were aware we were spoiling him, but we wanted him to have the very best so he knew he was loved.”

Sheldon finally opening up to his new human mom, purring aloud on her lap.



imgur@mandapanda1218
“He loves playing with our 2 rats (Loonette and Debbie). Sometimes he gets a bit too rough, but Loonette is quick to kick his butt when he needs it.”





imgur@mandapanda1218
“He loves laying next to me and on top of my chest. It sometimes comes with less sleep for me, but as long as the fur baby is comfortable.”





imgur@mandapanda1218
This has become Sheldon’s all time favorite spot.





imgur@mandapanda1218
Sheldon today! Happy and loved!

“I love this cat so much… I’m so glad we found him and was able to give him a forever home. ”





imgur@mandapanda1218


----------



## Vigilante

This little tuxedo kitten was found without a mom, but soon that was about to change. A pregnant dog met the little kitten in need of some motherly love. She immediately took him in and started raising him like her own.

First day at his new home. The kitten wanted some cuddles so badly that he started hugging the teddy.





Photo by Jamie Myers
“Some family friends found this little 2 week old kitten (guesstimate) in a field behind their house. Knowing we foster bottle babies for the local humane society, they called and asked if we could help the little guy. We of course said yes,” Jamie Myers told Love Meow.

“Our mama dog was very close to delivering her pups at that time and took kitten in without hesitation! He was her baby and remained her baby even through the delivery of her own pups.

“To this day kitten doesn’t know he is a cat!” Myers said.

“Mama dog is Callie, kitten is Widgie (short for Widget, because he was just a little widget when we got him)”





Photo by Jamie Myers
Callie is on orphan kitten duty. She won’t let him out of her sight. She seems to know that the kitten doesn’t have a mommy and she is adopting him.





Photo by Jamie Myers
At this age, kitty already knows he is the boss!





Photo by Jamie Myers
The dogs are patiently waiting till kitten gets done with his kitty milk so they can have the leftovers! Mama Callie makes sure her kitten gets to eat first!







Photo by Jamie Myers
“He has no idea he wasn’t part of Callie’s litter! He doesn’t care that he’s a different color….or species…she is his mama and these are his siblings!” Myers told Love Meow.







Photo by Jamie Myers
Mama letting her kitten know that she still loves him even though she has her own puppies.







Photo by Jamie Myers
Snuggling time!







Photo by Jamie Myers
Here Widgie is giving a puppy a “pep talk”!







Photo by Jamie Myers
Widgie is very special to the family. He came to them right when they lost their cat Oreo, who was also a tuxedo.







Photo by Jamie Myers
Cuddling with his siblings! Bliss!







Photo by Jamie Myers


----------



## Vigilante

A little tuxedo kitten was rescued just in time to spend his first Christmas in a warm, comfy home.





It was Christmas Eve when they found a tiny stray kitten in the woods, meowing for help. “My mother called me in a panic that she found a kitten in the woods by my house. She is not a cat person but saving this guy is changing her mind,” reddit user enterfaster shares the story with Love Meow.

They never had a cat until this little fur buddy came into their lives. Now they are completely smitten with him.

“We can’t get over how awesome this little guy is.”

Thanks to @EnterFaster for sharing the story and photos with Love Meow.

Playing hide and seek in the book shelf.







He just had his first Christmas in his new home.


----------



## ChrisL

*Rescue cat finally gets rehomed after story of her 'terrifying' eyes goes global*

23:30, 18 AUG 2015
UPDATED 10:22, 19 AUG 2015
BY ADRIAN HEARN
*Pops has found a happy home to go to at the tender age of 19.*

SWNS
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Happy ending: Pops the unwanted cat has now been re-homed
A cat that was overlooked by potential suitors because of her 'terrifying' eyes has finally found a happy home to go to.

Pops was found wandering the streets at the age of 19 and taken to an animal shelter.

But her elderly age, ghost-like eyes and matted fur meant she was not the most popular cat for adoption.

So the Cats Protection League made a national appeal for someone to rehome Pops - and ended up receiving international attention.

Cat lovers from as far as Egypt and the USA got in touch to offer a retirement home for the previously unwanted animal, who was staying with the Cats Protection League in Radstock, near Bath.



SWNS
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Adoption: Pops was left abandoned on the street


The charity today revealed Pops has been rehomed.

Belinda Dark, a volunteer at the charity, said: "Our homing officer Mollie has been inundated with phone calls about Pops.

"We had nearly 200 offers to our website to home Pops not to mention the offers via Facebook.

"We have had offers from the length and breadth of the country.

"As well as France, Germany, USA and Egypt.



SWNS
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Appeal: People from all over the world got in touch to say they would adopt her


"However, as exciting as it would be for Pops to be a globe trotter it was important we re-homed her in her native Bath.

"She is an elderly cat and, therefore, it was important she didn't have to travel a long distance.

"Pops was certainly the oldest cat we are aware of in our care.

"We've had a 14 year old before but never one as old as her.

"It's great to see her finally find a home."

Pops' new owner, who does not want to be named, said: "I couldn't believe no one had snapped her up already.



SWNS
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pops the unwanted cat who has now been re-homed


"I felt really sorry for her when I read her story, at 19-years-old she should be able to live out her final years in the comfort of her own home.

"It is funny to think of so many people wanting to take her in, especially from so far and wide.

"We are happy we were the lucky ones who got to take her in.

"I wasn't put off by her eyes and health problems.

"We think she is adorable.

"She is warm and cuddly and settling in well."


----------



## Vigilante

A three-legged kitten was adopted by a family with a 2-year-old girl, Scarlette, who is also an amputee herself. When they first met, they connected as if they understood each other.




Courtesy of Smiles For Scarlette
Scarlette is a very brave little girl who has beat a rare form of cancer though her left arm was left amputated. She absolutely adores cats.

“We wanted a little kitten to have her grow up with, so she has something that’s just like her,” Simone Tipton told Love Meow.

They spent half a year looking for a three-legged kitty to join their family and just before Christmas they found her!

More info on Smiles For Scarlette | Follow them on Facebook



Courtesy of Smiles For Scarlette
That night, the family saw a story about a little three month old kitten that just had an amputation on the local news, KTLA, and started calling to find out how they could adopt the kitten. When they weren’t getting the info they needed over the phone, they made a trip to the San Jacinto Valley Animal Campus.





Courtesy of Smiles For Scarlette
“Scarlette was really excited, she absolutely loves cats. She did notice that Doc had staples on her side and said ‘owies’. I let her know that she had owies just like her, and she placed her hand on her side and just nodded,” Tipton told Love Meow.

That was the moment when they knew this kitten was the one. “She recognizes that the cat has similar struggles as she does.”





Courtesy of Smiles For Scarlette
The perfect home!

“Doc has adjusted to living here so well, she jumps on everything, despite her limitation. She is extremely snuggly and loves to plop in your lap,” Tipton told Love Meow.





Courtesy of Smiles For Scarlette
\


----------



## Vigilante

A tiny blind kitten was saved by a kind man who refused to give up despite being told that she wouldn’t survive.



reddit@Mantees
Years ago when Mantees was on vacation in the South of Italy, he spotted a tiny kitten desperately crying for help. Upon close inspection, he realized that the kitten’s eyes were completely closed out.

“I decided to take care of her during my holiday, so that she would be stronger and more capable to survive when I would leave back home,” he said.



reddit@Mantees
The tiny kitten had trouble walking and couldn’t close her mouth normally. She lost her eyes to infection and the vet said that the kitten was too weak and suggested that she wouldn’t survive.



reddit@Mantees
But Mantees was determined to save the kitten against all odds. He and his brother started treating her eye infection, ears infection, worms and fever, while keeping her warm and fed every 4 hours. They even taught her to navigate around the house by following the noise of their steps and clapping hands.





reddit@Mantees
After 15 sleepless nights, the kitten got much better but it was time for Mantees to leave. “So I changed my plane reservation to include a pet, and long story short, she is now sleeping in my bed, with the body under my covers and her head on my pillow,” he said (reddit)





reddit@Mantees
She was named Skunky and she is all grown up now!





reddit@Mantees
Taking over her human’s computer with her best friend.





reddit@Mantees


----------



## Vigilante

Two months ago, a tiny one day old kitten was found crawling down the footpath all by himself and soaking wet after a downpour. A kind woman picked up the kitten and gave him a home and became the mom he never had.



Courtesy of Kathryn Van Beek at Bruce the Kitten
She named the little kitten Bruce, after the orphaned Bruce Wayne aka Batman.

Kathryn Van Beek was walking home that day after the pouring rain in Kingsland, Auckland when she spotted something barely squirming on the footpath. At first she thought it was a mouse, but when she looked closer, she saw a tiny kitten still with his umbilical cord attached.

“He wasn’t meowing when I found him but he was crawling slowly along on his tummy as though he was trying to find his mother. Poor little mite,” Kathryn told Love Meow.

She took him home and gave the little kitten food that he desperately needed. On day three, Bruce started purring .



Courtesy of Kathryn Van Beek at Bruce the Kitten
Feeding and caring Bruce became a full time job for Kathryn. She had to get up during the night to feed the baby. Setting the alarm wasn’t necessary because they soon realized that despite his tiny size, Bruce was louder than any alarm clock when he was hungry. Kathryn took the kitten with her to work for the first few days of his life.

At 12 days, Bruce weighed over 100 grams!





Courtesy of Kathryn Van Beek at Bruce the Kitten
Kathryn and her family never planned to have a second cat, but soon after they started fostering Bruce, they knew he was there to stay forever.

Bruce’s eyes opened!





Courtesy of Kathryn Van Beek at Bruce the Kitten
They taught him to eat on his own.





Courtesy of Kathryn Van Beek at Bruce the Kitten
He needed some help with grooming, but little Bruce was getting stronger and bigger every day.





Courtesy of Kathryn Van Beek at Bruce the Kitten
His purrsonality is larger than life!





Courtesy of Kathryn Van Beek at Bruce the Kitten
“He is 9 weeks old now and doing really well,” Kathryn told Love Meow.





Courtesy of Kathryn Van Beek at Bruce the Kitten
Bruce just had his first Christmas with his mom and dad and his big sister Jager the cat. Today he’s weighing in at 900 grams (almost 2 lbs)!





Courtesy of Kathryn Van Beek at Bruce the Kitten


----------



## Vigilante

A tiny shelter kitten has made a terminally ill child’s dream come true. She has become his best companion and doesn’t want to be anywhere but to be with him.



Photo: Stafford County Animal Shelter
Ryan Mott was 8 years old when he was diagnosed with a rare aggressive form of brain cancer, DIPG. DIPG is inoperable and incurable. The beautiful brave child had always wanted a furry friend, and one very special kitty came into his life just last Saturday.

Sadie (formerly Holly), a 10 week old tortie, was waiting for a forever home at the Stafford County Animal Shelter in Stafford, Virginia. When she and Ryan met at the shelter, they had an instant connection. The kitty immediately latched on his arms and started purring up a storm. “In his arms she purred and gave kisses to him like she was saying that *you are my human*,” the shelter said.

The two are now completely inseparable.

More info on Stafford County Animal Shelter | Facebook | How you can help

When they met at the shelter, Sadie climbed up to Ryan and purred up a storm.



Photo: Stafford County Animal Shelter



Photo: Stafford County Animal Shelter
“This is therapy for Ryan. They love each other,” Michelle Calvin Mott, Ryan’s mother, said. “The kitty just lays in his chest all day.”





Photo Courtesy of Michelle Calvin Mott
Inseparable friends! “Sadie always falls asleep on Ryan,” Michelle said.





Photo Courtesy of Michelle Calvin Mott


----------



## Eaglewings

This is my rescue kitty, she was 1/2 off because she was going to be put down that day...We love her so much


----------



## Vigilante

A rescue runty puppy lost a paw but found love from two unlikely ‘parents’. He was just a few days old, super tiny and in desperate need of motherly care and love.
Then this happened…​


Photo by aleovir @ Bored Panda
His own mother for some reason didn’t want to take care of him and even tried to eat him. After he was taken away from the mother, they found him a couple of unlikely new ‘parents’ who took him in like their own.
Nicolas the tiny puppy with just three legs was adopted by two cats who seemed to know that the little canine baby needed a lot of love. They took to him immediately.
They were there by his side when their human mom fed the pup every three hours and changed his bandage everyday.
The kitties always ended up cuddling with their puppy, purring aloud as if they were helping him heal.
“Gladly, with constant care from me, my cats and my other 5 dogs he turned into a lovely dog!” aleovir said on Bored Panda.
More info on Bored Panda.
He was just a little over a week old.​


Photo by aleovir @ Bored Panda
The kitties adopted little Nicolas and gave him lots of baths and cuddles.​




Photo by aleovir @ Bored Panda
The little guy was fed every 3 hours.​




Photo by aleovir @ Bored Panda
The kitties wouldn’t let him out of their sight…​




Photo by aleovir @ Bored Panda
…and gave him purrs and kisses to help him heal.​




Photo by aleovir @ Bored Panda
Nicolas has all healed up and is happy and loved!​




Photo by aleovir @ Bored Panda


----------



## gallantwarrior

Vigilante said:


> A tiny shelter kitten has made a terminally ill child’s dream come true. She has become his best companion and doesn’t want to be anywhere but to be with him.
> 
> 
> 
> Photo: Stafford County Animal Shelter
> Ryan Mott was 8 years old when he was diagnosed with a rare aggressive form of brain cancer, DIPG. DIPG is inoperable and incurable. The beautiful brave child had always wanted a furry friend, and one very special kitty came into his life just last Saturday.
> 
> Sadie (formerly Holly), a 10 week old tortie, was waiting for a forever home at the Stafford County Animal Shelter in Stafford, Virginia. When she and Ryan met at the shelter, they had an instant connection. The kitty immediately latched on his arms and started purring up a storm. “In his arms she purred and gave kisses to him like she was saying that *you are my human*,” the shelter said.
> 
> The two are now completely inseparable.
> 
> More info on Stafford County Animal Shelter | Facebook | How you can help
> 
> When they met at the shelter, Sadie climbed up to Ryan and purred up a storm.
> 
> 
> 
> Photo: Stafford County Animal Shelter
> 
> 
> 
> Photo: Stafford County Animal Shelter
> “This is therapy for Ryan. They love each other,” Michelle Calvin Mott, Ryan’s mother, said. “The kitty just lays in his chest all day.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo Courtesy of Michelle Calvin Mott
> Inseparable friends! “Sadie always falls asleep on Ryan,” Michelle said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo Courtesy of Michelle Calvin Mott


I can only hope the family will stay true to this remarkable animal after the inevitable comes to pass.  If not, I will gladly give this wonderful animal a home.  I recently lost one of my fur-fam and have a loving place for such a creature.


----------



## Vigilante

Phoenix the cat suffered burns, but found love and a forever home with someone who understands her completely because she’s also a burn survivor.



Courtesy of Dumb Friends League
Phoenix was 10 months old when she was found near the laundry room of an apartment complex. She was taken to the Dumb Friends League in Denver, Colorado for emergency help. They suspected that her injuries “may have been caused by hiding under a clothes dryer to stay warm.”
“At that time, it appeared her burns were mostly superficial. But after a day or two they worsened, which is often the case with burn injuries,” Megan Rees of Dumb Friends League told Love Meow.
Despite her injuries, Phoenix rose up and never stopped purring.



“Since the day she arrived, Phoenix was nothing but sweet with everyone that came into contact with her,
“Our chief veterinarian performed surgery to remove the burned skin and he did a skin graft on her ears. Despite all her pain and discomfort, Phoenix would purr throughout her veterinary exams and seek affectionate from all of our staff who were helping to treat her,” Rees told Love Meow.
After two months recovering in a foster home, look at Phoenix now!​


Courtesy of Dumb Friends League
She is truly a special and resilient cat.​

Courtesy of Dumb Friends League
*Phoenix’s forever human!*
Gloria has a story that is similar to Phoenix. At 16 she was involved in a household accident that left her face, neck and hands seriously burned. When she heard about Phoenix, she immediately felt the connection with the kitty.
Though she wasn’t looking for a cat to adopt at the time, after reading Phoenix’s journey, she said: “When something is meant to be, the world gets real small.”
“When Phoenix and Gloria met for the first time you could tell there was an immediate connection. Phoenix curled right up in her lap and that where she stayed during their whole visit, until they left the shelter together. It was the perfect match!” Rees told Love Meow.





Courtesy of Dumb Friends League
“Her story is a powerful reminder of the incredible resilience of animals, and how compassion and commitment saved the life of this precious kitten.”
Phoenix cuddling with her forever human!​i




Courtesy of Dumb Friends League


----------



## Vigilante

A woman has devoted her life to cats and even given up her 4,200 square foot home to more than a thousand furry friends.






YouTube/bTV
Lynea Lattanzi started the Cat House On the Kings in Parlier, California in hopes to provide homeless and rescue kitties a place to call home before they find their forever homes.
All the kitties there can roam freely in a clean and spacious environment. It’s truly a kitty paradise.
More info on the Cat House on the Kings | Facebook





YouTube/bTV
Since Lynea has given her house completely to the cats, she has moved into a trailer, so her feline babies can reign over the five-bedroom house.





YouTube/bTV
Lynea and her team of volunteers care for about 800 adult cats and 300 kittens.


----------



## Eaglewings

I have always been a dog person but 
I have 2 male cats who found me and I take care of them. They will not come inside, so I have little outside homes for them and feed them 2 times a day. My neighbor and I caught them in a cage and got them neutered..they had to stay in my extra bathroom for a week, they have forgiven me...

I also rescued a sweet cat who lives inside she was 1/2 off because she was going to be put down that day.
She has the sweetest personality. 

My sons girlfriend brought her huge orange cat to live here when she went to college, his name is Moses and lives inside. He is in Cat Retirement ...

So I guess I am a cat person now..   They all have their own special personality.

I just rescued a 3 year old pup this last summer too. 


.


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> A woman has devoted her life to cats and even given up her 4,200 square foot home to more than a thousand furry friends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube/bTV
> Lynea Lattanzi started the Cat House On the Kings in Parlier, California in hopes to provide homeless and rescue kitties a place to call home before they find their forever homes.
> All the kitties there can roam freely in a clean and spacious environment. It’s truly a kitty paradise.
> More info on the Cat House on the Kings | Facebook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube/bTV
> Since Lynea has given her house completely to the cats, she has moved into a trailer, so her feline babies can reign over the five-bedroom house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube/bTV
> Lynea and her team of volunteers care for about 800 adult cats and 300 kittens.



Wow!  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> A woman has devoted her life to cats and even given up her 4,200 square foot home to more than a thousand furry friends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube/bTV
> Lynea Lattanzi started the Cat House On the Kings in Parlier, California in hopes to provide homeless and rescue kitties a place to call home before they find their forever homes.
> All the kitties there can roam freely in a clean and spacious environment. It’s truly a kitty paradise.
> More info on the Cat House on the Kings | Facebook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube/bTV
> Since Lynea has given her house completely to the cats, she has moved into a trailer, so her feline babies can reign over the five-bedroom house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube/bTV
> Lynea and her team of volunteers care for about 800 adult cats and 300 kittens.



Gives new meaning to the phrase "cat house."    Lol.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Eaglewings said:


> I have always been a dog person but
> I have 2 male cats who found me and I take care of them. They will not come inside, so I have little outside homes for them and feed them 2 times a day. My neighbor and I caught them in a cage and got them neutered..they had to stay in my extra bathroom for a week, they have forgiven me...
> 
> I also rescued a sweet cat who lives inside she was 1/2 off because she was going to be put down that day.
> She has the sweetest personality.
> 
> My sons girlfriend brought her huge orange cat to live here when she went to college, his name is Moses and lives inside. He is in Cat Retirement ...
> 
> So I guess I am a cat person now..   They all have their own special personality.
> 
> I just rescued a 3 year old pup this last summer too.
> 
> 
> .


Cats are like potato chips, you can't have just one.


----------



## ChrisL

While I love and adore animals, I wouldn't want more than one at a time.  My mom has had several cats at one time though.


----------



## Vigilante

A tiny one-day-old kitten was found abandoned at a local grocery. “Raising kitten from literal day one is a very trying, but rewarding task. He is one of the sweetest kitties I have ever known,” imgur user CaliCatlady101 said.

“He had just been fed after having been dropped off by the kind folks who found him at the grocery.”




Photo: imgur@CaliCatlady101
He was so tiny at just 1 day old.




Photo: imgur@CaliCatlady101
“One of the quickest ways to get a bottle baby to sleep is to put them near your heart… He couldn’t purr yet, but look at that happy look on his sweet little face. This was about day 3 of having him.”




Photo: imgur@CaliCatlady101
After a meal. A full belly!





Photo: imgur@CaliCatlady101
One night, he had to be taken to the animal hospital for emergency, but little Ollie fought hard to live and his human mom wouldn’t give up on him.





Photo: imgur@CaliCatlady101
A few days later, his eyes opened!

“Ollie woke up after an afternoon feed with BOTH EYES OPEN!! The eyes had been opening little by little over the past few days, but at 12 days old they finally opened fully, and Ollie gave this happy little dazed look of a happy and full baby.”





Photo: imgur@CaliCatlady101
At 2 weeks, Ollie was going strong and growing fast!





Photo: imgur@CaliCatlady101
He is quite a clinger and won’t let his mom go anywhere without him.





Photo: imgur@CaliCatlady101
“He wasn’t always the best motivator when it came to chores, but he was darn cute company.”





Photo: imgur@CaliCatlady101
“When Ollie discovered that he was no longer able to be tucked in to shirts, or held constantly, he reverted to sitting on shoulders instead.”





Photo: imgur@CaliCatlady101
2 months old!





Photo: imgur@CaliCatlady101
Ollie helps his mom heal.

“I had just had leg surgery, and Ollie was always there for cuddles .”





Photo: imgur@CaliCatlady101
Ollie in 2016!





Photo: imgur@CaliCatlady101
“The original plan was to raise him just until he was of adoption age, then send him to a local no kill shelter. Well, fast forward a few months, and Ollie won a place in my heart, and is a permanent member of the family.”





Photo: imgur@CaliCatlady101


----------



## Vigilante

A tiny orphaned kitten was found in the yard without a mom. After weeks of bottle feeding, the little has grown so much!






Photo: reddit
They found this little baby in their yard all by himself. The cat mother left the kitten when she was moving the nest according to the rescuer via reddit.

They took the little fur baby in and started nursing him around the clock. He was very content after some kitty milk and a warm belly rub.





Photo: reddit
Their family dog came to help care for the little orphaned baby.






Photo: reddit
They nursed him back to health after days of feeding and caring. The kitty fell asleep holding his rescuer’s hand.






Photo: reddit
Watching cartoons with his humans in bed.





He’s turned into a lap kitty!





All grown up! He’s a fluffy happy cat!


----------



## Vigilante

A tiny orphaned kitten was desperately in need of motherly love, so a man decided he would be his new ‘mom’.



Luka Davis @lukabeans
Luka Davis took in a tiny orphaned kitten that needed a lot of help, care and love that a mother would give.

It’s been three years since Luka lost his best furry friend Bounty.

“Even though this kitty is an orphan, having to bottle feed him and literally play the role as his mum makes me love him even more,” Luka said.

“It’s made him love us a ton too. It’s like another Bounty but different skin.”

He named him Winston!



Luka Davis @lukabeans
Winston needed a lot of help and love, when he came to his new home.





Luka Davis @lukabeans
Luka fed him around the clock, and little Winston would fall asleep on him.





Luka Davis @lukabeans
Purring and cuddling with his human dad.





Luka Davis @lukabeans
Little Winston was nursed back to health and fluffier than ever!





Luka Davis @lukabeans
He loves following Luka around and to be his little lap kitty.





Luka Davis @lukabeans
More lap time!





Luka Davis @lukabeans


Now he has someone to cuddle with forever!





Luka Davis @lukabean


----------



## Muhammed

Mr. H. said:


> I remember freaking out when I was a kid and saw a cat stuck in a tree. Then dad says "when's the last time you saw a cat skeleton in a tree".


A lot of the time a cat who is "stuck in a tree" is simply afraid to come down from the tree because another predator has treed it.


----------



## Vigilante

A young woman found a kitten on the side of the road while she was biking to work.

"I though she was dead as she was cold and covered in fly eggs, but then she took a breath!"








Courtesy of Old_Donkey_Teeth
"I happened to see her out of the corner of my eye. I stopped and picked her up, and I thought she was dead. She started meowing when I pinched her paw a little to see if I could get a response," reddit user Old_Donkey_Teeth told Love Meow. 

That was the moment she saw hope. She took the tiny kitten home, warmed her up slowly, cleaned out all the fly eggs and gave her food that she desperately needed.








Courtesy of Old_Donkey_Teeth
"The vet said she was 1/3 the normal weight for a kitten her (approximate) age. In short, she had fleas, intestinal worms, maggots that had burrowed into her skin, and she was severely malnourished. This kitty had her work cut out for her."

*The rescuer made a custom carrier for the kitten so she could safely and comfortably transport the fur baby to work by bike where she continued to care for the kitten around the clock.*

"She loved the short ride to her 'job' where she ate, slept, and looked cute all day."








Courtesy of Old_Donkey_Teeth
*She was named Trinket! Finally perking up! *








Courtesy of Old_Donkey_Teeth
*Her appetite grew and she was eating like a champ!*








Courtesy of Old_Donkey_Teeth
*She became an expert in napping!*








Courtesy of Old_Donkey_Teeth
*How Trinket wakes up in the morning!*








Courtesy of Old_Donkey_Teeth
*All grown up now! *

"Nowadays she has issues with depth perception and some 'eccentricities' (to put it nicely), but she is otherwise very healthy. She is a petite girl weighing in at 4.9 lbs fully grown," Trinket's rescuer told Love Meow.








Courtesy of Old_Donkey_Teeth
*She has found a new buddy (a Schnauzer) to cuddle with. *

"Happy days ahead. Trinket is one tough baby!"








Courtesy of Old_Donkey_Teeth


----------



## jon_berzerk

we rescued another cat 

he showed up almost dead 

eyes so infected looked like he was losing his sight 

we got him some meds and eye creme good food 

a warm garage and he sprang back to life 

big white and grey cat the grandkid named him sonic


----------



## Vigilante

A tiny kitten with a perfect mustache was found in a donation drop-box at the Salvation Army. The kitten cries alerted the staff there and they contacted the Cat House on the Kings for help.








Courtesy of The Cat House on the Kings
"Sally Ann was found by staff from the Downtown Fresno Salvation Army when they opened their donation bin to check for and remove donations," Harvie Schreiber of Cat House on the Kings told Love Meow.

"They do not know who put her in there, how long she was in there, or if donations were then dumped in on top of her. When they discovered her, they called The Cat House on the Kings and one of our volunteers went right down to pick her up."

They said the kitten was very friendly and would run up to people when someone walked into the door.

*Sally Ann finally arrived in the Cat House on the Kings!*








Courtesy of The Cat House on the Kings
*Sally can't get enough of pets and ear scritches!*








ABCNews
*Sally Ann continues to do well. *

"She has had her first vaccines, she was spayed on Wednesday, and she has been tested for FeLV and FIV (negative) ~ which we do for all cats. She also received flea preventative and deworming medications, in addition to a general checkup.

"She is friendly and cuddly despite her rough start to life and we expect her to be "good as new" by the time that she is fully recovered from her spay surgery," Schreiber told Love Meow.








ABCNews
*Now what she needs is a forever loving home!*








Courtesy of The Cat House on the Kings


----------



## jon_berzerk

did you name him groucho 


--LOL


----------



## Vigilante

A young man found this little calico kitten in the middle of a busy street. He picked her up and put her in his truck "I found a stray that snores as loud as a train!" 

She immediately tried to climb up to his shoulder.








Courtesy of Matthew B./matt-383
"She was crawling in the street in an area only surrounded by woods so she was either born there and the mother didn't get to transfer the whole litter or someone just dumped her," Matt said.

"(I) took her to the vet the next day to get rid of all of the fleas and as soon as I did, she instantly fell asleep in the truck. I didn't have the heart to wake her up when I got home so I just sat there quietly with the radio off for about an hour until she woke up." 

*She fell asleep in his truck...*








Courtesy of Matthew B./matt-383
When they got home, he didn't want to wake the kitten fast asleep, so turned off the radio and sat there for an hour until the little fur buddy woke up.








Courtesy of Matthew B./matt-383
Upate: She's now living happily with a family and another rescue cat 








Courtesy of Matthew B./matt-383


----------



## Vigilante

Have taken in 5 since the end of January, when it got to be -1 degrees here, and we had 26 inches of snow. 2 were boys that hung together outside for about 6 months, and would run up to the front of the house when the wife and I would pull up to feed them. Always looking for head scratches, and falling over for belly rubs, I just couldn't take the chance that they wouldn't make it through the snow storm. They had a friend, a beautiful black very long haired girl, that was probably 5 years older than the 2 boys, and would head butt them all the time and rub on them. I had tried to get her, but she disappeared right after I took in the 2 boys. After 12 days, all of a sudden she showed up, a lot thinner then before, apparently she was trapped somewhere by the snow, and didn't eat. Picked her up, took her in and she ate 2 cans of food! Now she lives in one of the bathrooms, and lays next to the heater all day, just enjoying the warmth. 

At another house, I had a small year 1 old female, that was scared to death of everything, living under one of the cars that had a bunch of leaves under it. She had built a nest and decided that this was where she would live. She finally came up to me when feeding a few others in the garage, and PICKED ME to rub on, and become her friend, and feeder. She had gotten so tame that when I called for her, she would run up to me. Again, with that storm coming I simply picked her up, and she now lives in another bathroom, making a nest of towels under the sink cabinet. She has the door open to the bathroom but only goes out a few feet, and just prefers to stay there. 

Last one was a DROP OFF as I heard a knock on the door, and as I opened it, saw a young boy, maybe 12, starting to run away. I didn't immediately see the little 4 month old he had left at the door that was in a clothes basket with a towel, and a can of closed cat food. He had taped 2 small clothes baskets together and had a note saying "Please help Paris, she's a good girl, but my parents won't let me keep her." He was crying, and I felt so bad for him, I told him we'd take her in. 
She has now become the Queen of the house, and just wants to be petted and follows my wife everywhere she goes, always sitting in her lap. A real winner with that little one.


----------



## Coyote

Awesome thread! Thanks for posting these Vig - reaffirms my belief in the goodness of people


----------



## Mindful

Have you seen this one?


----------



## gallantwarrior

Mindful said:


> Have you seen this one?


Pretty obvious those kittens are older and have had human contact.  How sad...and how glad that someone rescued them.


----------



## Mindful

gallantwarrior said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty obvious those kittens are older and have had human contact.  How sad...and how glad that someone rescued them.
Click to expand...


That they were able to swim like that.

Some scumbag must have dumped them.


----------



## Vigilante

A miniature ginger kitten wandered into a market, meowing aloud. When a woman passed by, he ran up to her, begging to be taken home. She didn't even have a chance!









Courtesy of Haj Mamorno
Two years ago, Orange the cat was wandering at a market in the Philippines all by himself. "He was meowing and all dirty," 

When he saw Mamorno, he was all over her and wouldn't let her pass. "I couldn't just leave him, so I brought him home and fed him," she said.

*The kitten scarfed down the food and purred up a storm on the first day home.*








Courtesy of Haj Mamorno
He started making himself at home as Mamorno woke up every 3-4 hours to give him food and love. "I placed toys beside him to keep him company when he napped."

*Orange began to put on ounces!*








Courtesy of Haj Mamorno
*As he grew, he became very attached to his human mom. *

"He was always on my shoulder always curious about what I'm doing."








Courtesy of Haj Mamorno
*He bonded with Mamorno's son and cuddled with him every night.*








Courtesy of Haj Mamorno
*He grew by leaps and bounds. So did his ears!*








Courtesy of Haj Mamorno
*All grown up now! It's hard to believe he's the same tiny kitten from the market. *








Courtesy of Haj Mamorno
"He's a good nanny as I have been feeding other strays in our place. When mommy cats bring their kittens to my doorstep, he helps care for the kittens in exchange for a bit of kitten milk as perks."








*With proper care, plenty of love and a comfortable home, look at Orange now!*








Courtesy of Haj Mamorno
*When a cat chooses you, it means forever!*


----------



## Vigilante

He doesn't know what life would be like as a 4-legged cat because this adorable ginger boy was born with only three legs and he thinks he's purrfect just the way he is.

*Meet Lefty the ginger cat!*








Courtesy of Reggie
"Lefty was born missing his front left leg. He has a little 'stump' and a malformed left scapula. He was handed over to his foster mom, Pam, by someone who knew that she was part of the local cat rescue group, The Feline Network of The Central Coast," Reggie told Love Meow.

"Lefty was near death due to a mouth Infection which made it impossible for him to suckle."

*Cuddling with his mousy.*








Courtesy of Reggie
*After many sleepless nights, his foster mom Pam brought him back from the brink!*

"She and her vet worked diligently to get Lefty's mouth infection cleared and to get him to eat, feeding with a syringe."








Courtesy of Reggie
*When Lefty found his human mom...*

Reggie was looking for a companion for her ginger girl Punkin who was found a feral kitten by the same rescue. 

"I saw Lefty, fell in Love, and asked who I needed to see in order to take him to his 'FurEver Home'. His foster mom, Pam. had me literally jump through 'hoops' to make sure I was worthy of the Lil Guy!" 

"I guess the clincher was when I held him and he just quietly lay in my arms." 








Courtesy of Reggie
*Lefty and his forever loving home!*

"Several years have passed and Lefty is a wonderful fire cracker of a Ginger."








Courtesy of Reggie
"His being a 'Tripawd' does not stop that Lil Monster. We love him, and his diva sis, Punkin, to bits," 








Courtesy of Reggie
*Lefty and his favorite "kitty recliner". *

"This position allows him to rest his left side against the chair base which 'balances' him better."








Courtesy of Reggie
*"Nothing stops that Ginger Boy. He throws himself into all sorts of 'trouble'. He and his sister have the run of 'The GingerBred House'."*








Courtesy of Reggie
Cats with special needs are as deserving of a forever loving home as other kitties .


----------



## Vigilante

A tiny tabby boy was found curled up on the side of a road, when a policeman spotted him. The man wouldn't leave the kitten without finding him the love and care he deserved.








Courtesy of Ossie Sharon
"I occasionally volunteer for an animal shelter, including foster care and weaning for adoption. I got a call that a policeman had found an abandoned kitten crumpled up on the side of the road and needed to find a carer for him,"

He kept the kitten with him while searching for a person who would be able to give the little tabby the best care. That's when he found Sharon.

*" (It was) love at first and every ensuing sight."*








Courtesy of Ossie Sharon
"I agreed to fostering, and the little hiccup of fur was delivered to me. I wrapped him up in a blanket and fed him, and fell in love. When my boyfriend got home, he found little Scamp sitting on the sofa, and the expression on their faces said it all." 

*They bonded instantly when they met.*








Courtesy of Ossie Sharon
"After a few days of going bonkers together, we made it clear to the shelter that Scamp was not available for adoption. He instantly connected with our other cats and had an amazing influence on them, including calming the nerves of some of our wackier ones."

*Scamp wolfed down the food after the rescue. *








Courtesy of Ossie Sharon
*They gave him a soft blanket to snuggle in. He loved it!*








Courtesy of Ossie Sharon
*It's his blanket now.*








Courtesy of Ossie Sharon
*Scamp giving his forever human mom a kiss for saving his life!*








Courtesy of Ossie Sharon
"He has grown to be a big boy who resembles the serval I always wanted, and sleeps with us every night. Daily my boyfriend and I count our blessings that he came into our lives."








Courtesy of Ossie Sharon
*A typical night, Scamp snuggles with his human mom and his feline siblings. *








Courtesy of Ossie Sharon


----------



## Vigilante

A tiny kitten was abandoned in the street but saved by a teacher, who brought him back to life. This is what love can do in just one week!

"On the morning of March 3rd I took my dog for a walk like I always do every morning, then I saw a plastic bag moving from one side to another side of the sidewalk," 

"When I heard those tiny and fragile little meows, I quickly untied the plastic bag which was closed by two strong knots, and found this little kitten, all wet and scared!"








Courtesy of Aline Martins
Aline grabbed the bag and immediately ran home to get the kitten the help he desperately needed. "He was very scared so I left him in a carrier for a little while, so he could calm down a bit and feel safe."

When the kitten finally felt comfortable with his new surroundings, he was given a very needed warm bath.








Courtesy of Aline Martins
*All cleaned up and comfy in his new bed. *

He loved his blanket so much that he started purring the moment he touched the soft fabric.








Courtesy of Aline Martins
Aline fed the kitten with a bottle and a syringe and brought life back to this little soul the moment he started eating. The hungry kitten scarfed down the food and loved every bit of it.








Courtesy of Aline Martins
"Now, he eats a lot (dry and wet food) and loves his new furry brothers and sisters!"

*She named him Davi. *








Courtesy of Aline Martins
*"He plays, sleeps and eats with his new family and is very happy."*








Courtesy of Aline Martins
*Little Davi has totally transformed in just one week. *

"He now can forget his sad past and enjoy his brand new happy life." 








Courtesy of Aline Martins


----------



## Vigilante

Two months ago, a tiny one day old kitten was found crawling down the footpath all by himself and soaking wet after a downpour. A kind woman picked up the kitten and gave him a home and became the mom he never had.





Courtesy of Kathryn Van Beek at Bruce the Kitten
She named the little kitten Bruce, after the orphaned Bruce Wayne aka Batman.

Kathryn Van Beek was walking home that day after the pouring rain in Kingsland, Auckland when she spotted something barely squirming on the footpath. At first she thought it was a mouse, but when she looked closer, she saw a tiny kitten still with his umbilical cord attached.

"He wasn't meowing when I found him but he was crawling slowly along on his tummy as though he was trying to find his mother. Poor little mite," 

She took him home and gave the little kitten food that he desperately needed. On day three, Bruce started purring .





Courtesy of Kathryn Van Beek at Bruce the Kitten
Feeding and caring Bruce became a full time job for Kathryn. She had to get up during the night to feed the baby. Setting the alarm wasn't necessary because they soon realized that despite his tiny size, Bruce was louder than any alarm clock when he was hungry. Kathryn took the kitten with her to work for the first few days of his life.

At 12 days, Bruce weighed over 100 grams!






Courtesy of Kathryn Van Beek at Bruce the Kitten
Kathryn and her family never planned to have a second cat, but soon after they started fostering Bruce, they knew he was there to stay forever.

Bruce's eyes opened!






Courtesy of Kathryn Van Beek at Bruce the Kitten
They taught him to eat on his own.






Courtesy of Kathryn Van Beek at Bruce the Kitten
He needed some help with grooming, but little Bruce was getting stronger and bigger every day.






Courtesy of Kathryn Van Beek at Bruce the Kitten
His purrsonality is larger than life!






Courtesy of Kathryn Van Beek at Bruce the Kitten
"He is 9 weeks old now and doing really well," 






Courtesy of Kathryn Van Beek at Bruce the Kitten
Bruce just had his first Christmas with his mom and dad and his big sister Jager the cat. Today he's weighing in at 900 grams (almost 2 lbs)!






Courtesy of Kathryn Van Beek at Bruce the Kitten


----------



## Vigilante

A litter of four kittens were turned to the shelter after they lost their mom. A kind woman took them in to foster, but it didn't take long for one of the kitties to win over the hearts of her two resident furry companions.








Courtesy of Stacey
"I'm a veterinary nurse in England and recently a local charity contacted me in regards to a mother cat who had passed away," 

The person who surrendered the kittens didn't know how to care for them so sought a rescue group for help. Stacey fosters for the charity so she took in the four skinny fur babies and started feeding them around the clock.

*One of the kitties, Cinnamon, stole her foster mom's heart.*








Courtesy of Stacey
*She has a little exclamation mark on her face .*








She quickly bonded with the rescue bunny, Clover.

"Little Cinnamon keeps trying to feed off Clover - good thing that she's super patient and gentle!" 

*Cinnamon snuggles up to her bunny and thinks she is her mom.*








Courtesy of Stacey
*When Cinnamon met Pancake the cat, she followed her around trying to win her over.*

"Both Pancake and my house bunny Clover are rescue animals!

"Pancake was not pleased about four kittens invading her home at first but she's softening up and seems to have taken a liking to Cinnamon."








Courtesy of Stacey
*The two buddies are getting closer every day! Pancake has even started to groom and care for her little calico friend. *








Courtesy of Stacey
This little foster baby is not going anywhere. Stacey is planning to keep her with her best friends. 

*Pancake gives her little adopted sister a hug.*


----------



## Vigilante

A rescue calico cat started eating on her own again when she had her babies by her side.

"We got Sophia when she was turned into a local shelter as a stray pregnant cat. We had her about 3 days when she got a horrible upper respiratory infection. She was so congested in her head that she refused to eat," 

After one week of trying to syringe feed her a high calorie food, it was to no avail. So the veterinarian decided it would be best for her to have a feeding tube to help her eat. "That way we could bypass her congestion and get her and the babies the nutrients they needed."









"The tube was placed and Sophia wore a little red sweater to help keep it in place. She was fed thru the tube 5-6 times per day. Slowly, her cold began to get better, but she still wouldn't eat even though she was clearly hungry.

"Our Doctor hoped once the babies were born she would start eating again." 








*On Tuesday night, Sophia went into labor and gave birth to four adorable babies!*








Courtesy of Here Kitty Kitty Rescue
*"Sophia decided to pull an all-nighter! Welcome to the world little babies." *








Courtesy of Here Kitty Kitty Rescue
*They are all boys!*








Courtesy of Here Kitty Kitty Rescue
*The next day Sophia started eating on her own and hasn't stopped! *

Knowing that her babies are ok and that they need her helps Sophia get better and regain her appetite. "Her feeding tube has been removed and the little family is happy and healthy.








Courtesy of Here Kitty Kitty Rescue


----------



## Vigilante

A tiny orphaned kitten was still a newborn baby when he was found without a mother, but he was given love again by a male cat who became the father he never had.

*On the day of his rescue.*






 Courtesy of Cristina Piapia

It was early in the morning when Cristina Piapia spotted a tiny kitten who was in need of a lot of TLC and motherly love. The kitten was found all alone. His eyes were still closed and he was so small and hungry. Piapia brought the little fur baby into her home. The next thing she knew, her cat Boli took to the little helpless baby and started grooming and caring for him like his own.

*Piapia was amazed to see such gentleness and love from her cat.*






 Courtesy of Cristina Piapia

*Boli was born to a rescue cat and was adopted by Piapia along with his cat mama. *


"I have rescued a lot of cats. Boli always takes care of them," 






 Courtesy of Cristina Piapia

*The tiny baby was christened Fa. He didn't want to be anywhere but to be with his new papa.*






 Courtesy of Cristina Piapia

Piapia bottle fed the kitten around the clock, and Boli was always there to help wash the baby and snuggle with him for naps.






 Courtesy of Cristina Piapia

*Time for another bath!*






 Courtesy of Cristina Piapia

*Fa's tiny paw vs Boli's big paw.*






 Courtesy of Cristina Piapia

*Boli wouldn't leave his baby out of his sight.*






 Courtesy of Cristina Piapia

*Even when Fa grew bigger, he followed his papa Boli around.*






 Courtesy of Cristina Piapia

Fa never saw his mama, but when he opened his eyes, he saw Boli first.

*Now all grown up, he is happy and loved!*






 Courtesy of Cristina Piapia


----------



## gallantwarrior

Vigilante said:


> A tiny orphaned kitten was still a newborn baby when he was found without a mother, but he was given love again by a male cat who became the father he never had.
> 
> *On the day of his rescue.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Courtesy of Cristina Piapia
> 
> It was early in the morning when Cristina Piapia spotted a tiny kitten who was in need of a lot of TLC and motherly love. The kitten was found all alone. His eyes were still closed and he was so small and hungry. Piapia brought the little fur baby into her home. The next thing she knew, her cat Boli took to the little helpless baby and started grooming and caring for him like his own.
> 
> *Piapia was amazed to see such gentleness and love from her cat.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Courtesy of Cristina Piapia
> 
> *Boli was born to a rescue cat and was adopted by Piapia along with his cat mama. *
> 
> 
> "I have rescued a lot of cats. Boli always takes care of them,"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Courtesy of Cristina Piapia
> 
> *The tiny baby was christened Fa. He didn't want to be anywhere but to be with his new papa.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Courtesy of Cristina Piapia
> 
> Piapia bottle fed the kitten around the clock, and Boli was always there to help wash the baby and snuggle with him for naps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Courtesy of Cristina Piapia
> 
> *Time for another bath!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Courtesy of Cristina Piapia
> 
> *Fa's tiny paw vs Boli's big paw.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Courtesy of Cristina Piapia
> 
> *Boli wouldn't leave his baby out of his sight.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Courtesy of Cristina Piapia
> 
> *Even when Fa grew bigger, he followed his papa Boli around.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Courtesy of Cristina Piapia
> 
> Fa never saw his mama, but when he opened his eyes, he saw Boli first.
> 
> *Now all grown up, he is happy and loved!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Courtesy of Cristina Piapia


Our fur-friends are truly amazing!


----------



## Vigilante

This man saved a tiny kitten. This is the moment after he brought him into the car and held him in his arms.

"My sister and brother-in-law rescued a kitten. Look at how happy he is!" Zilara said.








Photo: Zilara @ultraviolettoinfrared
The kitten looked into his rescuer's eyes and smiled to him as if he was saying "Thank you for saving me."








Photo: Zilara @ultraviolettoinfrared
They brought him home and he loved the softness of the carpet.

*He was christened Kaya.*








Photo: Zilara @ultraviolettoinfrared
*Two months later, he's grown into a beautiful tabby cat!*








Photo: Zilara @ultraviolettoinfrared


----------



## Vigilante

A dog found a tiny kitten rummaging in a bag in the middle of the street and alerted his owner about the baby.

"A German Shepard found the baby because he smelled the cat food that was in the bag. My neighbor took the kitten across the street to the park and the German Shepard Dog was protecting her," reddit user cardifan said.








Photo: cardifan
The neighbor gave the kitten a flea bath before reddit user cardifan came to pick her up with kitten formula she got from the vet.

The little gray and white kitten was found in the street near Grace Cathedral in San Francisco, so they decided to christen her Gracie.








Photo: cardifan
At first, Gracie wouldn't have the kitty milk either by feeding her with a bottle or from a bowl. So they mixed some wet cat food in the formula, and the kitten just loved it!

"She ate it right up. I put a small box in the bathroom for her and after showing her how to scratch, she peed and pooped."








Photo: cardifan
They gave Gracie a basket filled with warm blankets to sleep in that night. "When I woke up in the morning she was asleep in my hamper."

*Gracie fell asleep in a comfy bed after filling her belly with yummy food.*








Photo: cardifan
*Gracie the day after sleeping in a warm home and getting lots to eat. *

She came out of her shell and started playing and exploring with her new found energy.

"My son is trying to teach her how to play Minecraft."








Photo: cardifan
The neighbor who found Gracie, came by and fed and played with her while her human mom was at work. 

*Little Gracie waking her human up in the morning for breakfast!*








Photo: cardifan
*"I guess they're her slippers now."*








Photo: cardifan
*Five months later!*

Gracie lying on her favorite napping spot at her forever home!








Photo: cardifan


----------



## Vigilante

A tiny 3-legged wonder kitten found love and comfort in a cat loving man, and the kitty can't stop the cuddles!

*Meet Armani, the little warrior kitten!*






 Photo: Raphael Mattoso

When Armani came into this man's life, he was without one of his hind legs, but the little fur baby adjusted and made do with three just fine.

He learned to walk on his three paws like a champ. Raphael Mattoso, a vet student from Brazil met the little guy and was touched by his amazing spirit to live in such a tiny body.

"He is a warrior cat! He doesn't realize that he doesn't have a little leg! He does it all!" Mattoso said.






 Photo: Raphael Mattoso

*Little Armani exploring his new home!*


Raphael Mattoso on Instagram: “Como ontem o vídeo saiu cortado, aqui vai a razão de ele ser fofo e especial! #warrior #heisahero #hero #bravekitten #warriorcat”

*There's nothing he loves more than cuddling with his human dad.*






 Photo: Raphael Mattoso

*More snuggles. He naps like this every day .*






 Photo: Raphael Mattoso

*Little Armani giving his human a bath.*


Raphael Mattoso on Instagram: “Hora do banho”

*Whenever Mattoso is home, Armani curls up in his lap for a nap.*






 Photo: Raphael Mattoso

*Armani attempts to help his human with his work as a vet student.*






 Photo: Raphael Mattoso






 Photo: Raphael Mattoso

Armani follows his human around and guards him wherever he is.

*"The trust we have cannot to be put in words. I love my little warrior cat."*






 Photo: Raphael Mattoso


----------



## Vigilante

A young woman gave a fluffy ginger cat a second chance at life, the kitty repaid her by 'rescuing' her back. "I adopted my cat Jinx three years ago and he has completely cured me of my eating disorder," Annie said.

*"Since getting Jinx he's filled whatever void in my life that I needed to be filled." *








Courtesy: Annie @annamageddon
"In 2011 I had been living alone for 3 years and my body dysmorphic disorder had gotten out of control. I would obsess over my weight for hours on end just staring in the mirror and developed many unhealthy behaviors associated with this.

"Our family cat of 18 years also died in that year which was devastating but I came to the conclusion that it would be a good time to get a cat of my own," Annie told Love Meow.

Eventually she found Jinx, who was looking for his forever loving home. He wasn't getting the attention that he needed, so in the summer of 2013, Annie took him home.








Courtesy: Annie @annamageddon
"Jinx is a great companion and I definitely credit him with curing me of my obsession over my weight. He's a very needy cat and demands attention often. If I am focusing on the TV or am distracted by something when he wants attention he'll find some place to perch and extends his little paw and pokes me twice! He does this to me frequently but will also do this to my family members and friends who are around him enough."

"Jinx doesn't allow me to obsess over my weight in front of the mirror and now I don't even want to. He's allowed me to put things in perspective and realize that there are more important things in life," Annie told Love Meow.








Courtesy: Annie @annamageddon
His adorable, quirky personality brightens up anyone in the room. You just can't help but smile with Jinx around. 








Courtesy: Annie @annamageddon
His glorious fluff makes him look like a majestic little lion cat.








Courtesy: Annie @annamageddon
Jinx wants to be involved in everything his human does.

"He demands my attention and I no longer have time to worry about the things that I would previously."








Courtesy: Annie @annamageddon
Jinx offers purrs and a helping paw when his human mom is working.








Courtesy: Annie @annamageddon
They watch TV together every day. 








His loving and affectionate nature has brought so much joy into Annie's life. 








Courtesy: Annie @annamageddon
*Annie found Jinx and gave him a home. The kitty returned the favor by saving her life.*

"I love this little guy and I hope that all of you have similarly positive experiences with your cats," Annie said. 








Courtesy: Annie @annamageddon


----------



## Vigilante

A couple rescued a cat covered in petrol from underneath a car. "Now every time we walk the dogs she goes with us and acts as though she's protecting us from everything."

Meet Petrol the cat!






Courtesy: Ryan

"My girlfriend and I were going along for a walk one evening when we heard some meowing. We thought it was an adult cat somewhere, but then we realized that it was coming from inside the car (or under it)," Ryan (from reddit) told Love Meow.

"We realized that there was a little cat underneath the car, so we tried to entice her out with some food. Finally, after just a few minutes, she ran straight into my girlfriend's arms, covered in gasoline and grease! She was purring. She was so happy."

They took her home, washed her, and Petrol has been a part of their family ever since.






Courtesy: Ryan

Soon Petrol took on the role as their furry bodyguard every time they went for a walk.

"She feel as though she is protecting us and warning us about what might be out there. She usually comes with us, but we walk the dogs three times a day, so when she doesn't make it with us she will greet us by standing on the neighbor's hedge and welcoming us home. She always walks back inside with us!" Ryan told Love Meow.






Courtesy: Ryan

"She's a very friendly cat. Likes to cuddle with us in bed or on the couch, but also really likes to take over the whole bed if possible! She always warms right up to friends and family when we have them over," Ryan told Love Meow.

"We feel so grateful to have found her that day. She's definitely family and I can't believe she was just abandoned like that. My girlfriend loves all animals and whenever we go out she walks up to any dogs or cats that we see and pets them. We know we can't rescue all of them but we're glad we saved Petrol because now she has a great time hanging out with our other cats, playing with the dogs, and of course protecting us on our walks."






Courtesy: Ryan

They rescued Petrol. Now she returns the favor by protecting them for life!


----------



## Vigilante

A tiny 2-week-old kitten was left behind at a house by his cat mother who never returned. Monica Villalobos, the owner of the house, decided she would be his new family.

Meet El Pelusa!






Courtesy: Monica Villalobos

They believe the cat mother was a feral who came from the nearby small mountain. She visited their house one day for food.

"She stayed there all night long. We gave her food, a warm place, but after that she started relocating her babies one by one. After 20 hours she never came back to pick up baby El Pelusa," Villalobos told Love Meow.

They knew they had to take him in.

The next day little El Pelusa opened his eyes for the first time.






Courtesy: Monica Villalobos

"He was two weeks old and very fragile. He needed critical care. We fed him every 3 hours, kept him clean and warm," Villalobos said.

"At the beginning it was very stressful, but we had to give him a chance. We nursed the little baby back to health through many sleepless nights, making him feel warm and loved."

They put the kitten in a box full of blankets with warm water bottles and stuffed toys around, so he could have something to cuddle up with.






Courtesy: Monica Villalobos

It's likely that the kitten was so weak that the cat mother didn't believe he would survive, so left him in the house. Luckily, she handed her baby over to a great family.

When El Pelusa was around 3 months old, he finally caught up in size and got back on his paws, jumping all over the house and meowing loudly like a healthy kitten would.






Courtesy: Monica Villalobos

"We thought once he was strong and healthy we would look for a family to adopt him... but that never happened... He became our forever little fluffy cat."

El Pelusa has come a long way!






Courtesy: Monica Villalobos

El Pelusa is very smart. He's figured out how to open doors and he knows how to get what he wants.

"He likes to follow my mom to the garden to pick flowers and fresh fruits," Villalobos told Love Meow.






Courtesy: Monica Villalobos

That tiny ball of fur has grown a magnificent mane!






Courtesy: Monica Villalobos

"Now 2 years and much love later, he is a very beautiful, healthy, playful and loved cat."

They never had a cat before El Pelusa, but when he came into their lives, they knew the tiny ball of fur deserved a second chance, and now he's family for life.






Courtesy: Monica Villalobos


----------



## Vigilante

A kind-hearted man saw two little white boots under a truck by the tire and found a tiny kitten clinging to it. Her cat mother ran away and left her behind, so the man knew he had to step up to help.

Meet Axel!






Courtesy: JustAnotherGoodGuy

"She was just hiding under the truck after the mama ran away. The mama is a stray who has been living in the office park for at least a couple of years,"

The man waited for the mama and looked for other kittens but they were nowhere in sight. The mother cat has been very difficult to catch.

"My husband sent this picture and said 'can I bring it home?' That's his hand. Who could say no to that face?"






Courtesy: JustAnotherGoodGuy

He stayed with the kitten until she was comfortable enough to accept the man's help. Once the kitten was close enough, he picked her up and was on his way home.

A trip to the vet!

"First thing we did! That's how we found she's a she. Got shots, the whole new kitten package. She was only 4-5 weeks old when found."






Courtesy: JustAnotherGoodGuy

The little fur buddy is clear-eyed and clean now!

"Now she's sitting on the sofa with a full belly. Life got a lot better for her two weeks ago... she's a keeper. She has made herself right at home with our 19-year-old cat and 2-year-old dog."






Courtesy: JustAnotherGoodGuy

When a commenter asked "How much does (the kitty) charge for wheel alignments?" They said: "Room and board. And a pound of flesh, one scratch at a time."

Axel is safe, sound, warm, full, and loved at her forever loving home. "She's a great addition to the house!"






Courtesy: JustAnotherGoodGuy


----------



## Vigilante

Photo: Ketchikan Humane Society

Henry is a rescue cat with a neurological disorder that makes him wobbly, but the ginger boy has surprised everyone with his strong fatherly instinct. When he met a litter of abandoned kittens found on the side of the road, he took them in and started nurturing them as his own.

The six tiny three week old kittens were found in a cardboard box on Price of Wales, in Alaska. “Luckily, some children walking home from school heard them crying in their box," Heather Muench of the Ketchikan Humane Society told KRBD.



 Photo: Ketchikan Humane Society

While Muench was caring for the kittens around the clock, Henry decided he would lent her a helping paw, and right then, his paternal instinct kicked in. “It's really kind of cute," said Muench. “The first thing he does is start compulsively licking one. He'll spend hours in there, licking them, over, repeatedly. I think, 'Oh my gosh, they're not going to have any fur left.' But, he's really good at cleaning them up. I shouldn't complain, because then I don't have to do it.

"The cat nurturing, it's increasing their chance of surviving."

Henry takes his job very seriously. “When I took them to work with me, he was very upset because someone had stolen his babies for the day," she added. “When they came home, he was like, 'Get them out of the carrying case. Put my babies back!" (KRBD)



 Photo: Ketchikan Humane Society

Though Henry is a great help, Muench had to take the babies with her to work to keep them fed.

Henry is such a devoted dad who has made a huge difference for these little kittens.



 Photo: Ketchikan Humane Society

*Updates:*

Henry has been adopted by his foster parents. He is now helping his humans care for other kitties in need.

Here he is comforting Paul E. Dactyl and Sapphire.






 Photo: Ketchikan Humane Society

"Henry lets the tiny ones nuzzle his belly. They are comforted, he is comforted, and we are touched," Ketchikan Humane Society said on Facebook.






 Photo: Ketchikan Humane Society


----------



## gallantwarrior

I truly believe folks totally misunderstand cats.  The papa of a couple of my feral litters has been very active lately.  He's been protecting the current litter and is still actively in attendance of both upcoming litters.


----------



## Vigilante

gallantwarrior said:


> I truly believe folks totally misunderstand cats.  The papa of a couple of my feral litters has been very active lately.  He's been protecting the current litter and is still actively in attendance of both upcoming litters.


Just brought a new cat into the herd, an old long haired black cat that is now half brown with age, and is deaf. Wondered into the yard, and i was there. I had a chicken breast inside, got it for him, and I could tell it was the first chicken breast he ever had! Nice day today, so he decided to park his butt down on the porch and just wait for supper! 
He'll stay close by now! Just waiting to see when I can get to handle him, and will have him fully checked out by the vet. I'm a sucker for the ones that have problems!


----------



## gallantwarrior

My feral colony has started having kittens.  The first momma had five little ones in my barn but has since moved the to an abandoned chicken coop next door.  I am always amazed at the strong family ties with this group of animals.  There is the original momma and two generations of daughters who all stay together.  Even the poppa cat is staying close this year.  He's fathered all the litters, as far as I can tell.  The mommas will all take turns kitten-sitting once the little ones are big enough to come out of the nest.


----------



## Vigilante

A 9-year-old boy with autism broke into tears when he reunited with his missing cat who means the world to him. She's his best friend and his joy.

Meet Autumn the cat and her human brother Austen.







Courtesy: Angela Davis

"I used to work for a veterinarian and one morning (years ago) one of my co-workers and I got to work to find a box of kittens and their injured mom," Angela Davis told Love Meow.

"Autumn (the cat) was the only female and I was instantly drawn to her." She brought the kitten home one day. When Austen met Autumn, the two just hit it off.

Soon they became inseparable. "She would let him carry her around and love her."

Austen was later diagnosed with Autism and ADHD, along with some sensory processing issues.






Courtesy: Angela Davis

The tabby cat is always gentle and loving to her human brother. "No matter what his mood was Autumn always puts up with him. She has also been a great help in showing him how to treat animals. She lets him know when enough is enough, but would never hurt him," Davis told Love Meow.

"With his autism Austen can be very particular with his things and Autumn is his. He absolutely loves cats and she is special to him."

Every morning, Autumn wakes him up by licking him, head butting him and cuddling with him.






Courtesy: Angela Davis

*The day Autumn went missing...*

That night, Davis noticed that their cat wasn't at her usual spot, but didn't know for sure until the next day.

"I searched my house, searched outside, talked to neighbors and no one had seen her. I spent two days trying to find her," Davis told Love Meow.






Courtesy: Angela Davis

Austen was more than devastated. "He cried himself to sleep, and spent several days just crying off and on for her. He also became physically sick and missed the whole week of school," Davis told Love Meow.

"I was getting desperate, I was worried that he would start withdrawing into himself. He was heartbroken over her being gone. He kept asking when she was going to come home or would cry because it was his cat that was missing..."






Courtesy: Angela Davis

"We made flyers and put them around businesses near our house. I had gotten a tip to leave my garage door open and put her blanket and bowls out there. So I did this on Sunday night. Monday while he was at school, I heard meowing come from outside, went out and there she was!"

"Once I caught her, I could not wait to reunite those two, so I drove to the school and took him out early... Best thing ever!"

"This photo shows just how much she meant to him and how emotional the reunion was."






Courtesy: Angela Davis

"Austen is so happy to have her home. He keeps checking to make sure he knows where she is," Davis said.

The boy has been talking about being a veterinarian when he grows up. He has to deal with hospital stays and health issues, but "no matter what, he knew she would be there when he got home. Just her presence seems to help him feel better."


----------



## Vigilante

This cat has truly lived up to his name. At 10 days old, he fought his way to survival despite losing a limp. Now he is thriving with his three paws.

*Meet Trooper!*






Courtesy: Foothills Animal Shelter

"The kitten was found by a good Samaritan under a porch, along with four siblings," Foothills Animal Shelter told Love Meow.

The two surviving kittens from the litter were taken to Wheat Ridge Animal Hospital, who then contacted Foothills Animal Shelter. When the kittens arrived at the shelter, staff quickly noticed that in order to save little Trooper, they had to remove his injured leg.

"We knew without the surgery he wouldn't survive, so we decided to take the chance," said Dr. Emily Hays, Chief Veterinarian at Foothills Animal Shelter.






Courtesy: Foothills Animal Shelter

At 10 days old, Trooper underwent the surgery like a champ!

His amazing will to live resonates with his name. He and his sister were placed in a foster home to recover. "The kittens were so young that their eyes were barely open and they were still learning to walk," the shelter said.






Courtesy: Foothills Animal Shelter

Despite everything Trooper has gone through, after more than two months of specialized and life-saving care, Trooper has fully recovered from his leg amputation.

Trooper cuddling with his caregiver. Look at that content face .






Courtesy: Foothills Animal Shelter

"He is a rambunctious, healthy kitten that loves to play with toys. His missing limb doesn't slow him down at all," 

"Within one day of being available for adoption, Trooper found a home. Cindy and Dave H. spotted Trooper on Foothills Animal Shelter's website and fell in love."






Courtesy: Foothills Animal Shelter

The happy tripawd now spends his days playing with another cat, named Phoenix.

"His big brother Phoenix took to him almost immediately. We feel so fortunate that he's a part of our family and settling in nicely," says Cindy.






Courtesy: Foothills Animal Shelter

Trooper the cat knows no limits!






Courtesy: Foothills Animal Shelter


----------



## Vigilante

A ginger kitten was spotted under a truck by a good Samaritan. He was so tiny that he could fit perfectly in his rescuer's hand. The little kitten was just a couple of days old with his eyes still closed.

Meet Braeburn!




imgur

"Neighbor found this tiny guy under his truck. The vet said he was only two days old and his chances of survival were low," imgur user Killerismycat said.

Despite what the vet said, the little miracle kitten got better and stronger every day. "He made it through all of the troubles with only a few problems."

He was mini sized, when they found him.




imgur

The tiny ginger boy really surprised his humans with his strong will to live. Even when his eyes were still closed, he was eating like a champ and purring as long as his human was by his side.

"This one's name is Braeburn as an apple is what I had for scale at the time."




imgur

They didn't know how this fur baby ended up under the truck, but they knew he was going to be all right.

He fell asleep in his human mom's hand after a full meal.




imgur

They were right. Look what a handsome fella he's become!

"Today my little ginger is four."




imgur


----------



## Vigilante

A stray cat brought two tiny surprises to her human friend who had been giving her food and shelter all along. 

Meet Ethel the mama and her two babies Diabla and Black Betty!




Itty Bitty Kitty Committee

A neighborhood stray cat befriended a kind woman who had been feeding her for quite some time. A couple weeks ago, she decided to bring two tiny kittens up to her porch.

"We're thinking she was hoping to get them weened and knows that there is pretty much an endless supply of food on this particular porch," Itty Bitty Kitty Committee, a rescue group in Charleston, WV, wrote on Facebook.

But the next day, they noticed something was wrong with one of the kittens' eyes.

"Diabla's eyes were swollen shut. We brought her into the house and cleaned them out and decided we were going to have to take her in for veterinary care just to be on the safe side. With just a day apart of appearing fine and this happening to her eyes, we decided it would be best to take her sister in as well."

After cleaning her eyes and giving her eye drops, the kitten could see again!




Itty Bitty Kitty Committee

"(We) have decided to keep them inside and out of harms way.

"We have also developed a good enough relationship with Ethel (momma cat) that we'll be able to get her into a cat carrier and spayed shortly."

After a bath, the little kitten has already adjusted to indoor life. She is loving it!




Itty Bitty Kitty Committee

Those tiny fluffy paws!




Itty Bitty Kitty Committee

A big stretch!!!!




Itty Bitty Kitty Committee

Black Betty is a bit shy, but is happy to be loved.




Itty Bitty Kitty Committee

Just look at that face!




Itty Bitty Kitty Committee

Ethel the mama cat got her kittens to the person she befriended just in time to get her babies the help and proper care they need. Mama knows best!




Itty Bitty Kitty Committee


----------



## Vigilante

A Border Collie pup found a kitten den during a walk with her human mom. She has been guarding and protecting the little surviving calico since.

Meet Otter Pop the kitten and Bunny the pup.






Photo: HeatherKitty
Heather (of HeatherKitty) was out walking her pup Bunny when her dog started sniffing aggressively. That's when she noticed a litter of kittens.

The cat mother was nowhere to be found. She believes that the Mom had abandoned the litter.

"Only one kitten was still alive," she said. The calico baby was the only one that made it. Heather picked her up and rushed home to get her help.






Photo: HeatherKitty
As an animal lover who has three cats of her own, Heather knew exactly what the kitten needed to survive - food and warmth. After filling up her belly, she carefully wrapped up the kitten in a soft towel.

Little Otter Pop fell asleep in her warms.






Photo: HeatherKitty
Soon the bond between the kitten and the pup started to form.

That day Bunny the pup stood guard by the kitten all afternoon.






Photo: HeatherKitty
The tiny calico, whose eyes were still closed, crawled up to Bunny as she tried to look for her mama.

"Otter pop started rooting around on Bunny like she was mom."






Photo: HeatherKitty
"Bunny was apprehensive at first... but she's now settling into her role as mama cat quite nicely," Heather said.

"I think this means the kitten has now adopted the dog."






Photo: HeatherKitty
Bunny cleans her, snuggles with her, and spends a lot of time by her side, watching over her.

The tiny calico nursing away while her 'mama' watching contently.






Photo: HeatherKitty
They were going to bottle feed the kitten until she was old enough to find a home...






Photo: HeatherKitty
But the kitten has already chosen her home, and her new mama, Bunny the pup, is guarding and protecting her for life.






Photo: HeatherKitty


----------



## Vigilante

A young woman wouldn't give up on a tiny kitten she found near her home even though others didn't believe he would make it.

In less than two weeks, look at the difference that love can make!

Meet Bane the tuxedo! This is the day he was found on the front porch.






Courtesy: Brandi at Bunsandtots
It was May 15th after Brandi (of Bunsandtots) returned for the weekend, she found a tiny kitten on her front porch all by himself.

"He was alone and just stared up at me and meowed silently," Brandi told Love Meow.

"I didn't expect him to let me get close let alone pick him up, so when he did, it was game over. First thing I said 'I am your mother now'."

When little Bane looked at her with those eyes, she knew she would do everything she could to save him.






Courtesy: Brandi at Bunsandtots
After getting some supplies from urgent care, she brought the kitten home and set up a makeshift bed for the tiny fur baby. Little Bane purred and slept throughout the night.

When the kitten was checked out at the vet, the prognosis wasn't good. 

"They said they think he isn't going to make it, that he could pass away very easily," Brandi said. They warned her that she "just have to take it day by day and hope for the best."






Courtesy: Brandi at Bunsandtots
The odds were stacked against Bane, but Brandi saw a sign of hope when she noticed his eyes were looking a little better after a couple of days. She refused to give up.

"He weighed only half a pound. I fed him every 2 hours. He slept on my chest for the first week the entirety of the time besides feedings."






Courtesy: Brandi at Bunsandtots
A week later..

"The vets were shocked when I brought him back in (for a follow-up appointment). My little floof made it!" Brandi said.

"He now weighs 3/4 of a pound and can keep his temperature normal all by himself, beat his upper respiratory and eye infection, got deworming meds, wants to play non stop, is super fiesty, and still loves to cuddle with me all day."






Courtesy: Brandi at Bunsandtots
"He's still underweight and I have to feed him every 2 hours for the next 2 weeks but it's all so worth it!"

Bane purring up a storm on his human mom's shoulder, happy and loved!






Courtesy: Brandi at Bunsandtots
Brandi knew this little guy had a lot of fight in him.

"I didn't give up on him even when the vet said he didn't have a chance. Now he is going to have a long, healthy, spoiled life."






Courtesy: Brandi at Bunsandtots


----------



## Juan de Fuca

I picked up this from my sister's next door neighbor's house the mother cat had rejected her and I figure she was just a day from death when we got her.






Four months later





Today six months old


----------



## Vigilante

Juan de Fuca said:


> I picked up this from my sister's next door neighbor's house the mother cat had rejected her and I figure she was just a day from death when we got her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Four months later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today six months old


Finally I have something I can praise you for!


----------



## Vigilante

Proving, once again, how some people are such scumbags, and don't deserve to live, while others are the FRUIT of humanity!

A calico cat mother is paralyzed in her hindquarters, but nothing can keep her away from her kittens. She dragged herself to her babies so she could continue mothering them despite what happened to her.

Meet Princess and her babies.






 Photo: Kirrily Smith @Sawyer Gully Animal Rescue

Before Princess the cat became paralyzed, she gave birth to a litter of five kittens in a yard where she had been getting food from. The kittens are her everything.

But her world turned upside down, when she entered another yard where she was faced with brutality, and it left her paralyzed.

Her determination to care for her babies kept her alive, and she dragged herself back to the place where she left her babies.






 Photo: Sawyer Gully Animal Rescue

When Dee Walton, owner of Sawyer Gully Animal Rescue at Weston, NSW, Australia, found out about Princess and her ordeal, she rushed to save the cat mama.

A kind lady, who had been feeding the cat, called the RSPCA, and they took the mama cat and her babies in.

It turns out that the cat mother has a microchip and they were able to track down the owner who later relinquished the cats to the shelter.

Walton quickly stepped forward to take in the entire furry family, so they could get the care and love they so deserve.






 Photo: Sawyer Gully Animal Rescue

Despite what happened to Princess, she continues to love and give. She's completely devoted to her babies day and night.

Princess is nursing them, keeping them clean and comforting them at their foster home.






 Photo: Sawyer Gully Animal Rescue

The person responsible for Princess' injuries has been arrested. The rescue group is working on a plan to get momma cat her very own wheelchair, so she can move freely again.






 Photo: Sawyer Gully Animal Rescue

This amazing calico mama never gave up on her kittens despite her fate. Her kittens were the reason that kept her going because she knew they needed her.






Photo: Sawyer Gully Animal Rescue

Princess cuddling with her precious babies. Her motherly love triumphs!






 Photo: Sawyer Gully Animal Rescue

What an incredible mama! Here, she's getting replenished after feeding her very squirmy babies.


----------



## Vigilante

A litter of three kittens were found underneath a pool deck. Their cat mother decided that would be the place for her to raise her babies.

When the owner of the pool saw the furry family, she knew it wasn't a good place because these little kittens are all clumsy, and one of them is very wobbly.






Courtesy: The Creative Cat

"Yesterday (Memorial Day) I went just to check out a situation in Bethel Park where there were kittens and a mom under a pool deck," Margo Cicci Wisniewski of Homeless Cat Management Team (Pittsburgh, PA) said on her Facebook.

"When I got there and saw one of the kittens, I knew we had to try and trap them immediately. It was clear that at least one of the kittens had Cerebellar Hypoplasia (CH, a disorder that effects their motor skills).

"After talking to the homeowner she said that the one I saw wasn't even the worst....my heart sank."

Margo immediately knew that the kitties needed to be rescued. She called a fellow rescuer, Tarra Provident, who quickly headed there with traps, and the rescue began.






Courtesy: The Creative Cat

"When she arrived the one that was the worst had himself positioned under the deck in a spot where Tarra could get under the deck and grab him (he is unable to run away)."

Another rescuer, Karen Sable, came to help with trapping. "After about 6 more hours, she was able to get both of the other kittens at the same time," Margo said.






Courtesy: The Creative Cat

The kittens are about ten weeks old, clean and healthy despite their symptoms.

"Even the little guy who is pretty much immobile… is clean with no sign of abrasions or missing fur from dragging himself around," Bernadette E. Kazmarski wrote on The Creative Cat.

"That is one impressive mom cat who managed to nurse three kittens with balance issues and then to wean them to eat regular food, and kept her kittens' fur clean and the kittens in good health," 

The moment they got the little guy out from underneath the pool.






Courtesy: The Creative Cat

The Homeless Cat Management Team rescuers trapped the cat mother the next day and will have her spayed.






Courtesy: The Creative Cat

The kittens were born in the wild and had no human contact until they were found. However, it didn't take long for them to warm up to their human friends and accept their help.

This is the little guy (the tiniest of the three) drinking water just minutes after he was rescued.






Courtesy: The Creative Cat

Two of the kittens are a bit clumsy, but they can walk, eat and use a litterbox on their own. The little guy will need a loving home where he can get the assistance he needs for the rest of his life.

The little buddy and his siblings headed home with Margo that day.






Courtesy: The Creative Cat

Meet Peter Pan (the little guy), Wendy Darling (gray/white tabby), and Rufio (orange boy in the front).

"Their names were inspired by my love of the song 'Lost Boys' by Ruth B. It's a magical song, and I felt that these babies needed some magic in their lives, I know I certainly do!" Margo said.






Courtesy: Margo Cicci Wisniewski

Even though Peter Pan is very wobbly, can't walk like his siblings and will need extra love and help daily, he is a very happy little guy who just wants to be loved and have a place to call his forever home.


----------



## ChrisL

Juan de Fuca said:


> I picked up this from my sister's next door neighbor's house the mother cat had rejected her and I figure she was just a day from death when we got her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Four months later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today six months old



These pics are not showing up for me unfortunately.


----------



## ChrisL

Vigilante said:


> Proving, once again, how some people are such scumbags, and don't deserve to live, while others are the FRUIT of humanity!
> 
> A calico cat mother is paralyzed in her hindquarters, but nothing can keep her away from her kittens. She dragged herself to her babies so she could continue mothering them despite what happened to her.
> 
> Meet Princess and her babies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo: Kirrily Smith @Sawyer Gully Animal Rescue
> 
> Before Princess the cat became paralyzed, she gave birth to a litter of five kittens in a yard where she had been getting food from. The kittens are her everything.
> 
> But her world turned upside down, when she entered another yard where she was faced with brutality, and it left her paralyzed.
> 
> Her determination to care for her babies kept her alive, and she dragged herself back to the place where she left her babies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo: Sawyer Gully Animal Rescue
> 
> When Dee Walton, owner of Sawyer Gully Animal Rescue at Weston, NSW, Australia, found out about Princess and her ordeal, she rushed to save the cat mama.
> 
> A kind lady, who had been feeding the cat, called the RSPCA, and they took the mama cat and her babies in.
> 
> It turns out that the cat mother has a microchip and they were able to track down the owner who later relinquished the cats to the shelter.
> 
> Walton quickly stepped forward to take in the entire furry family, so they could get the care and love they so deserve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo: Sawyer Gully Animal Rescue
> 
> Despite what happened to Princess, she continues to love and give. She's completely devoted to her babies day and night.
> 
> Princess is nursing them, keeping them clean and comforting them at their foster home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo: Sawyer Gully Animal Rescue
> 
> The person responsible for Princess' injuries has been arrested. The rescue group is working on a plan to get momma cat her very own wheelchair, so she can move freely again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo: Sawyer Gully Animal Rescue
> 
> This amazing calico mama never gave up on her kittens despite her fate. Her kittens were the reason that kept her going because she knew they needed her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo: Sawyer Gully Animal Rescue
> 
> Princess cuddling with her precious babies. Her motherly love triumphs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo: Sawyer Gully Animal Rescue
> 
> What an incredible mama! Here, she's getting replenished after feeding her very squirmy babies.


----------



## ChrisL

15+ Powerful Before & After Pics Show How Rescue Can Change A Cat


----------



## Juan de Fuca

ChrisL said:


> Juan de Fuca said:
> 
> 
> 
> I picked up this from my sister's next door neighbor's house the mother cat had rejected her and I figure she was just a day from death when we got her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Four months later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today six months old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These pics are not showing up for me unfortunately.
Click to expand...


Ack, sorry, I don't know how to fix that. Perhaps it has something to do with the click to enlarge feature? I'm at a loss.


----------



## ChrisL

Juan de Fuca said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juan de Fuca said:
> 
> 
> 
> I picked up this from my sister's next door neighbor's house the mother cat had rejected her and I figure she was just a day from death when we got her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Four months later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today six months old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These pics are not showing up for me unfortunately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ack, sorry, I don't know how to fix that. Perhaps it has something to do with the click to enlarge feature? I'm at a loss.
Click to expand...


No biggie. Maybe you can try to post them again later.


----------



## Juan de Fuca

ChrisL said:


> Juan de Fuca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juan de Fuca said:
> 
> 
> 
> I picked up this from my sister's next door neighbor's house the mother cat had rejected her and I figure she was just a day from death when we got her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Four months later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today six months old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These pics are not showing up for me unfortunately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ack, sorry, I don't know how to fix that. Perhaps it has something to do with the click to enlarge feature? I'm at a loss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No biggie. Maybe you can try to post them again later.
Click to expand...


Sure I'll give it a shot but it will have to be this evening. We're out and about right now.


----------



## Vigilante

A tiny scraggly kitten rescued from a cat colony, was a bit of a mess when they found her, but as soon as they gave her pets and cuddles, her eyes lit up and she wanted more.

Meet Bailey.






Courtesy: @furever_foster

"Bailey was found outside living amongst a cat colony. Thankfully the person that was feeding the colony brought Bailey to Posh Pets rescue after seeing her need for medical care," Bailey's humans (@furever_foster) told Love Meow. "That's when she came to us as a foster kitten."

The kitten came with a long list of medical issues. "She had ringworm, a severe eye infection that was beginning to scar her corneas, severe flea infestation, severe ear mites infestation, (a severe upper respiratory infection) and had to be shaved due to her long hair matting."

But her will to live conquers it all.






Courtesy: @furever_foster

Bailey is nothing short of a miracle.

"This little hot mess has always been a fighter and an absolute mush who enjoys belly rubs of all things."






Courtesy: @furever_foster

The kitty was so tiny but had so much fight in her. Soon after they started fostering they knew they could never part with her.

"We decided to adopt her as we felt we loved her as no one else could."






Courtesy: @furever_foster

"She likes to cuddle for sure but she LOVES playtime, especially chasing and jumping after DaBird toy," they told Love Meow.






Courtesy: @furever_foster

"She is a high energy Maine coon mix that is very in tune to people and so incredibly smart.

"We knew she was the one when she loved belly rubs and cuddling with us! She is a certified lap kitten!"






Courtesy: @furever_foster

"How could you have anything but love for this little face?"






Courtesy: @furever_foster

"Hard to believe this is the same kitten... We feel so grateful everyday that she was able to flourish!"






Courtesy: @furever_foster

"I have never seen quite a transformation before and I look forward to the fluffy monster I know she will be."






Courtesy: @furever_foster


----------



## Vigilante

A tiny kitten found himself in a bit of a pickle, when he was trapped inside the engine of a parked car last Sunday evening. Several concerned residents heard the kitten's cry and dialed 911 for help.








Photo: @NYPD69Pct
Brooklyn Sergeant Rios and Officer Reiff quickly came to the kitty's rescue. After inspecting the whereabouts of the kitten, Officer Reiff used a jack to prop up the car so he could crawl underneath it to find a safe way to retrieve the kitten.

When he spotted the kitten, he gently pulled him out to safety.








Photo: @NYPD69Pct
Finally the kitten was out of the car and into the safe arms of his rescuer.

They were happy to learn that the kitten was doing well but just a bit dirty and greasy.








Photo: @NYPD69Pct
Officer Reiff took him back to the station to give him a very needed bath and some cuddles afterwards.








Photo: @NYPD69Pct
One of the officers at the station fell in love with the tiny rescued kitten and offered to adopt him.

No more wandering on the streets. The little fur buddy is now living happily in his forever home.








Photo: @NYPD69Pct


----------



## Vigilante

A cat was left behind by his previous family and found himself wandering in the neighborhood until he met a guy who has a soft spot for animals.

He walked up to his human friend and hopped in his lap for some cuddles.






Photo: Beartow
"I moved into a new house with some work friends, and after a few days we noticed this guy living under a hedge," reddit user Beartow said. "He had been left by the woman who lived there before us when she moved out. Not neutered, underweight, and dirty..."

The kitty immediately took to this guy and wanted cuddles from him. He was quite persistent.

"*He took every chance to cuddle up with me outside.* I named him The Professor."

The guy became the kitty's daily food provider. He saved up enough money to bring him to get vetted and fixed. The vet estimated the cat was around one year old when they found him.

"This was shortly after bringing him in." The professor looks quite ravishing with his new bowtie!






Photo: Beartow
"Almost exactly a year later, my girlfriend and I have moved, and this time he came with his owners! He's almost like a dog in that he follows us everywhere, comes to the door to meet us when we get home, wakes us at six in the morning for cuddles.

"I don't understand why his previous owner just abandoned him - he's a lovely boy who just likes to sleep on his back all day in between playtime and cuddles!"

The kitty cuddled his way into his loving home. He knew this guy would love him for life.

"It's been a joy seeing The Professor's personality emerge over the last year... He's turned us into a little family, and I couldn't imagine him not being with us. I seriously love this little guy!"






Photo: Beartow
When a cat chooses you, it means forever!


----------



## Vigilante

A neighborhood cat came to a couple for food one day and just kept coming back.

Last week, she brought her kitten who had a broken leg to meet the people she befriended.






Courtesy of Jamie
Jamie has been feeding a neighborhood cat who showed up at her property one day, looking for food.

She has been coming back ever since.

A few days ago, the beautiful tortie cat decided to bring a little someone she cared a lot about to meet her human friends. She surprised the couple when she introduced them to her ginger kitten and his broken leg.

"When we came home and found that she had brought him over.... We were very surprised," Jamie told Love Meow.






Courtesy of Jamie
"We found him and immediatley knew that something was wrong. He would hike his leg up and his hip would jet out real far. We thought maybe his little hip was broken," Jamie told Love Meow.

They named him Milo.






Courtesy of Jamie
They took little Milo home for the night so he could have a safe place to stay. The next morning, the kitten went on his first trip to the vet.

"We did X-rays, vaccinations, all the initial rounds necessary to ensure his health was taken care of," Jamie said.

Milo's tibula and fibula were somehow broken. "He should have his cast on for about 3 more weeks."






Courtesy of Jamie
Meanwhile, they continue feeding and caring for the mama cat who very much prefers the outdoors.

"I think she's just so used to being outside." Maybe someday she will change her mind. 

"Vet put a cast on Milo and he hasn't left our side since!"






Courtesy of Jamie
"He now knows our routine and greets us at the door where he knows he will get a treat (or two!).

"Milo was the best thing that's happened to me in a long time," 






Courtesy of Jamie
Milo playing on the bed.

Nothing can slow him down, not even the cast.






Courtesy of Jamie
Mama cat brought her precious baby to the couple she had grown to trust. Maybe she knew they would help her fix her child.

Now Milo is on the mend. He is loving his new home.

"He hasn't left our side since."






Courtesy of Jamie


----------



## Vigilante

They said this little rescue kitten would not be able to see from his right eye for the rest of his life, but the tenacious kitty proved them wrong.

Meet Sage the cat!







Sage at 1 week oldCourtesy: @stagesofsage
"Sage was found as a stray by an older woman after his mom abandoned him along with the rest of his litter. Sadly, he was the only one who had survived," Nora told Love Meow.

The woman took the kitten to a local pet supply store to try and find him a foster family. "One of the staff members who I am friends with contacted me, asking if I could take him. He was only 4 days old."

The tiny furball went home with Nora that day. Soon she noticed something was not right.






This is Sage at his first vet visitCourtesy: @stagesofsage
The little kitten came with a list of ailments.

"After starting him on formula and getting him in to see a vet, I found out he had a severe upper respiratory infection and an ulcer in his right eye that caused him to go blind," Nora said.

"I was told that he wouldn't be able to see from that eye for the rest of his life."






This is the first time Sage opened his eyes.Courtesy: @stagesofsage
As Nora continued to care for Sage around the clock, things began to turn around.

His sneezing stopped and there was no more goop in his eyes. At this stage, Sage almost beat his upper respiratory infection. The little fur baby started showing his spunkiness and unbridled energy.

A week after he opened his eyes, he already looked like a different kitty!






Courtesy: @stagesofsage
Nora began to notice change as she treated his eyes daily. The ulcer in his right eye was shrinking.

Sage on his way to see an ophthalmologist.






Courtesy: @stagesofsage
Beating the odds!

During the appointment with his ophthalmologist, they were all surprised by Sage's resilience. Not only was the infection gone from his eyes, Sage started regaining sight in his right eye.

"He's a little fighter!"






Courtesy: @stagesofsage
The haze in his right eye slowly faded away. He kept looking better and better every day.

"In just a couple of weeks the fog in his eye should clear and it should be normal."






Courtesy: @stagesofsage
It was an emotional rollercoaster for Nora throughout his recovery. At times, it was hard, but the little buddy forged through. "Every time he faces an obstacle it breaks my heart."

Sage's incredible fight to get better has been nothing short of a miracle.

At this stage, he could see so much better and could climb like other kitties.






Courtesy: @stagesofsage
"After multiple attempted treatments and lots of love, he has regained vision and the infection in his eyes and his respiratory system cleared.

"Sage is finally big enough to explore other rooms in the house. The windowsill has become a favorite place."






Courtesy: @stagesofsage
*Sage is 9 weeks old now and can see perfectly from both eyes. *

"He is now totally healthy. He's a very feisty, energetic guy who has been super loving and social since the beginning," Nora told Love Meow.

"I'm so lucky to have found him. He was originally supposed to be a foster but I fell in love with him right away."






Courtesy: @stagesofsage

He looks just like my Petie that had a shattered right leg when he dragged himself up to me one night.... Petie after 8 weeks of a cast is just fine, thank you, and sleeps on my chest every night, purring me to sleep!


----------



## Vigilante

A stray calico Mama was rescued along with her five day-old babies. One of them is a mini version of herself.

When WAGS Pet Adoption (Westminster, California) took in the furry family of five, they knew they needed a foster home.

"They told us about a stray mom who had day old kittens that needed fostering. We were told someone dropped them off at the police department," 

Randolph dropped everything at hand and got on her way to pick up the kitties.

"We literally drove to the shelter within the hour to get them."






Courtesy: @rainingkittens
Mama worked diligently, nursing and cleaning her babies during the trip to their new foster home. All five kittens were doing well when they arrived.

One of them was a mini copy of Mama. Her name is Punzie.

While Mama tried to eat, little Punzie stuck her tiny head out for a whiff. She couldn't see, but she surely could sniff. "Mom was so hungry! She ate an entire can of cat food in 3 minutes," Randolph said.






Courtesy: @rainingkittens
"Mama is super sweet but pretty shy and skittish. She obviously didn't have much people interaction prior to coming to us," Randolph told Love Meow.

Slowly but surely, Mama came out of her shell. She realized her human friends weren't so bad and even allowed them to help her with the babies.

Mama toiled tirelessly for her kittens. She fed, groomed, cuddled and cared for all five with unconditional love.

Punzie leaning on her mama for some extra TLC. Mama watching over her as she falls into a slumber.






Courtesy: @rainingkittens
Punzie was so tiny. Her head was as big as Mama's paw.

Mama kept her close so she could feel her warmth and hear her heartbeat.






Courtesy: @rainingkittens
Mama snuggling with her five kittens, guarding them while they are fast asleep.






Courtesy: @rainingkittens
At the wobbly phase...

Curious Punzie checking out Mama's food.

Watching and learning from Mama...

Mama showed Punzie how to use the litterbox and she tried to copy it.






Mama and her adorable mini me .

"I made this!"






Courtesy: @rainingkittens
Punzie has 3 sisters (Cupcake, Sonny, Jasmine) and one brother (Brody)

They stayed with their Mama until they were ready for adoption.






Courtesy: @rainingkittens
Punzie walks up to Mama for some love, and Mama immediately holds her down for an urgent power bath.

Punzie the destroyer trying to hunt down a towel...

Mama watching from afar... she is very proud.

All the kitties have been adopted except for the little black kitty, Jasmine, and Mama. Share this story and help them find their forever loving homes.


----------



## Vigilante

Two 4-week-old kittens braved through a Texas flood last year. They were surrounded by water, crying in a thunderstorm. A woman heard their plea and rushed to the rescue.

Meet Sinead and Siobhan!






Photo: Christina @floodrefugeekitties
"Over Memorial Day weekend in 2015, Austin flooded badly. The bed and breakfast I work at has a feral cat colony, and one of the cats who we had not yet been able to TNR had just given birth under the house," Christina wrote on GreaterGood.

Water kept rising in the yard, she could clearly hear the little kittens meowing. "So I put on my big rain boots and waded out in knee-deep water to find a little grey kitten marooned on a rock, a foot of water on all sides. Her mother and siblings were nowhere to be found. I snatched her up and dried her off and took her home, along with one of her siblings."

The two kitten sisters had goopy eyes, parasites and fleas, but they were so happy to be away from the flood waters and safe in a home.

They gave them several baths to remove all the fleas.






Photo: Christina @floodrefugeekitties
"We fed them KMR with a syringe every 4 hours until they were old enough to eat gruel. It was hard work, and involved my partner and I sleeping in shifts to make sure the kittens could be fed all through the night," Christina said.

They made sure the little ones always went to sleep in a warm bed with a full belly. There were many sleepless nights, but seeing the furry sisters get better every day, it was so rewarding.






Photo: Christina @floodrefugeekitties
"At first we just called them Black Kitty and Grey Kitty."






Photo: Christina @floodrefugeekitties
With endless care and love, the two sisters began to come around.






Photo: Christina @floodrefugeekitties
Their eye infection went away and the two furry sisters began to thrive.

Loving their indoor life. They are no longer feral!






Photo: Christina @floodrefugeekitties
The black kitten became quite attached to her human dad and fell asleep on him.

It's her favorite nap spot now.






Photo: Christina @floodrefugeekitties
At 4 months old the two sisters were flourishing! They named them Sinead O'Grayder and Siobhan Katya Plurabelle.

"You'd never know they were half-drowned and feral when we got them. They're lap cats now!" Christina said.






Photo: Christina @floodrefugeekitties
Initially the couple planned to foster the kittens until they were big enough for adoption, but the two sisters never left their rescuers.

Christina and her partner grew as attached to the kittens as the kittens were to them. There was no way they could part with each other.

"Siobhan plays fetch with little rubber dinosaurs. She cries if you don't throw the dinosaur."






Photo: Christina @floodrefugeekitties
"Sinead is mischievous and always getting into trouble. She goes crazy and leaps 3 feet into the air and kicks off the wall."






Photo: Christina @floodrefugeekitties
The two sisters were pulled out of flood waters one year ago. Their future was uncertain, but their rescuers never gave up on them. 

Now they are grown up, happy and healthy. They tell their humans every day how loved they feel by giving them kisses and snuggles.






Photo: Christina @floodrefugeekitties


----------



## Vigilante

A kind-hearted man found a 4-week-old kitten in the woods by herself. When he brought her home and fed her some food, she clung to him and wouldn't let go.

Meet Georgia the kitten!






Courtesy: Chris Tumminia
"I live on 6 wooded acres in rural South Jersey bordered by farmland on all but one side. I was walking out to my mailbox when I spotted the kitten," Chris Tumminia told Love Meow.

It was about 100 yards from the road where Chris found the kitten. He wasn't sure how she wandered into the woods by herself.

"My wife (Kari) and I looked around for quite some time trying to find a nest but there are too many places to hide. I have yet to see a mommy cat either. We're not sure whether she was orphaned or dropped by a bird of prey... I have no idea."

They feared the kitten wouldn't survive on her own, so they brought her in, cleaned her up and fed her some cat food. "She ate it right up!"






Courtesy: Chris Tumminia
"Once we got her inside, we picked some ticks off of her, and have to address some fleas she had.

"We had to scrape out a hundred fleas from the little girl," Chris told Love Meow.

As they combed out the fleas, the kitten didn't mind at all. She was purring and happy to be taken care of.






Courtesy: Chris Tumminia
After filling her belly, the kitten demanded to be held.

"She's very vocal and squeaks like crazy if we put her down. I finally put a heating blanket under her bedding set on low and now she's quiet," Chris told Love Meow.

Georgia loves her heating pad but there's something else she loves even more.






Courtesy: Chris Tumminia
Georgia goes back to her human dad and nuzzles into his arms for a nap and some much-needed TLC.






Courtesy: Chris Tumminia
They have prepared a warm bed for her, but little Georgia wouldn't let go of her humans.

The tiny kitty curls up into a fur ball and nestles into Chris' arms as she conks out.






Courtesy: Chris Tumminia
"We have two friends who rescue kittens, one works for our local shelter, so we had good resources to go to for help," Chris told Love Meow.

Georgia cries and gives them this look whenever they put her down. Needless to say, she quickly returns to her human's lap.






Courtesy: Chris Tumminia
They have two 4-year-old cats they rescued as kittens. Once Georgia is ready, she will meet her new brothers from another mother.

Little Georgia clings to her humans and is loving her forever home.






Courtesy: Chris Tumminia


----------



## Vigilante

A couple adopted a shelter cat, and then went back for his best friend, who was waiting for a buddy and a home.

Meet Enzo the cat!








Courtesy: Purrfect Pals Cat Shelter
Enzo spent most his life in a home after he was adopted as a cute kitten, but at 5 years old, he was returned to Purrfect Pals Cat Shelter (Arlington, Washington).

"His life-long people were having a human baby and were concerned about his habit of giving 'love bites.'," Purrfect Pals Cat Shelter told Love Meow.

"Sweet, active, inquisitive and desperate to make friends, Enzo was rebuffed by all of the adult cats he came in contact with. He doesn't understand personal space or etiquette when it comes to interacting with other cats... He's the awkward kid on the playground nobody wants to play with."

But one young kitten saw something special in Enzo and walked up to him with open paws.

The sweet black kitty finally made a friend. They played and hung out together, and Enzo was the happiest cat when he was with Puffin.








Puffin (aka Charlie Puff-N-Stuff)Courtesy: Purrfect Pals Cat Shelter
Puffin is one of the four kitties born to an emergency c-section at the shelter. "Fortunately, mama and babies all came through the surgery and they spent time in a foster care home together," Purrfect Pals Cat Shelter told Love Meow.

When Puffin was put up for adoption, he and Enzo met. They became pals, and Puffin didn't mind Enzo's overly attached nature. He seemed to know that his buddy just wanted some love.

"Then the inevitable happened, Puffin was adopted and Enzo was left behind, friendless again."

Enzo was lonelier than ever. "He was restless, sad, begging for love from people and acceptance from the other cats."

They transferred him to another adoption show, hoping that would help him find a buddy and a forever home, but it was without success.








Courtesy: Purrfect Pals Cat Shelter
Monday night, the couple who adopted Puffin came back to the shelter. They talked about finding their kitten a playmate and had just one perfect cat in mind.

That very night, Enzo finally got his wish - he went home to his best friend, Puffin!

They were reunited at their forever loving home!








Courtesy: Purrfect Pals Cat Shelter
"It took a while, but both boys are home together with years of troublemaking and entertainment ahead!"

Enzo and Puffin enjoying their bird TV together. They will never be apart.








Courtesy: Purrfect Pals Cat Shelter


----------



## Vigilante

A friendly little kitten showed up in a family garden in Ireland. She walked up to her human friend and wanted to come inside. The human didn't stand a chance.

Meet Taco Belle.






Courtesy: Niamh
"I found her in my garden with two burnt paws and a filthy coat... She was around 3 months according to the vet," Niamh told Love Meow.

The kitten was taken to an animal clinic where they thought she might have been trapped in the car engine, but she was in good health otherwise.

The little stray was extremely friendly and litterbox trained. "She must have had humans at some point."

Niamh began to search around the neighborhood, hoping to reunite the kitten with her family.






Courtesy: Niamh
"No one claimed her after repeated attempts to find her owner," Niamh said.

The kitten needed a home, so she adopted her.

"I named her after Taco from The League, adding the Belle when I figured out she was a she.

"All my animals have food related names so Taco kinda works. (Lily Pancakes, Chicken and Pudding are the other animals)."






Courtesy: Niamh
Taco Belle sneaks up from atop to give her human a surprise. "Nowhere is safe from Taco."

Now she runs the household along with her furry siblings.






Courtesy: Niamh
Every morning Taco wakes up her human and demands attention.

The kitty is full of energy and quirks.






Courtesy: Niamh
"She has a weird little tuft on the top of her head... It's slightly longer and stands up right. It's the cutest thing," Niamh said.

"I like to think that it has magical powers..."






Courtesy: Niamh
Taco Belle loves to 'help' Niamh whenever she studies and share 'her bed' with her at night.

Hugging her human's foot during a nap.






Courtesy: Niamh
It's been a year since Taco appeared in the garden and chose the place to be her home. 

She's loving her life and couldn't be happier!






Courtesy: Niamh
When a cat chooses you, it means forever.


----------



## Vigilante

A kind hearted man saved three kittens from drowning in storm waters. When he reunited them with their cat mama, she showed him how happy she was. 






imgur
It was during a heavy storm when this guy rescued the three tiny kittens.

"They were stuck in about 3-4 inches of water," he said via imgur. "Been trying to get momma to let me meet them." 

He knew he had to take them in before it was too late.

"Momma had them in a flower bed against the house. She didn't know that the water was rising that fast."






imgur
He grabbed the kittens, took them in, put them in the bath tub and brought in towels to dry them up.

All clean now!






imgur
It took a while, but he found the mama cat and finally convinced her to come into the house. The sound of her babies definitely helped. Mama was a bit apprehensive about her human friend at the beginning but seeing her babies well gave her a lot of comfort.






imgurimgur
The kittens immediately went to the mama for a meal, and the mama gave them a bath as they nursed away.






imgur
"Momma and kittens are doing great this morning," he added.

The guy is planning to get the mama fixed after the kittens are weaned. A customer of his is taking two kittens, and he will keep one and the mom.

After mama settled into the house, he went to check on her. She came out of her hiding spot and walked up to her human friend.






imgur
"I think she likes me," he said.






imgur
Mama gave her human friend some snuggles as if she was saying "Thank you for saving my babies."






imgur


----------



## Vigilante

This little orphaned kitten was the only survivor of his litter and never knew how it was like to have a mom until now. He wouldn't let go of his new mama.

Meet Eli the kitten.






Courtesy: @foster_kittens

Little Eli was just one day old when they found him with his deceased siblings. He was bottle fed from that day on. The tiny tabby kitten yearned for the love from a cat mama.

Madeline the cat and her kittens were taken into their foster home in Seattle Washington for a second chance at life.

Cindy of foster_kittens became their caregiver and hoped Madeline would accept the little motherless kitten. When the sweet mama cat met Eli, she took to him and claimed him as her own.

When Eli came to Cindy, he was a wee kitten who just wanted to be loved.






Courtesy: @foster_kittens

Eli adores his new mom but doesn't know how to nurse. "Kittens who are bottle-fed get used to a different type of drinking. He hasn't stopped purring since he got here."

Mama Madeline gives him a bath to welcome him into her family.






Courtesy: @foster_kittens

After a bottle of milk, he snuggled up with mama and the other kittens for a nap. "He seems to love having a family," Cindy said.

"I keep thinking of how Madeline's first litter of kittens didn't survive (before she came to me) .... and how Eli was the only survivor of his litter. What a sweet mom Madeline has been to Eli."






Courtesy: @foster_kittens

"Kittens who have been bottle fed are typically smaller than kittens who nursed from a mom, but they soon catch up once they eat solid food," Cindy said.

Eli quickly became very attached to his mama Madeline.






Courtesy: @foster_kittens

"A great benefit of bottle babies is they love people: they are snuggly and purry and totally absorbed in their human," Cindy said. "There's nothing quite like having a tiny, well-fed, purry kitten crawl up under your neck and fall fast asleep."

After getting bottle fed by Cindy, Eli joins the cuddle puddle with his mama and siblings. He can't get enough of the love.






Courtesy: @foster_kittens

The little tabby boy has really bonded with his cat momma. 

"Madeline and I have a good routine with little Eli: I bottle feed him, then she cleans him up and potties him," Cindy said.






Courtesy: @foster_kittens

Her kittens adore their adopted brother too. It's a snuggly lovey purr pile.






Courtesy: @foster_kittens


----------



## Vigilante

A tiny 5-week-old kitten was found on the highway unable to walk. When Carmen Bernard of Florida spotted him, the kitten's legs were twisted like a pretzel. 






Photo: The Little Kitty That Could
Carmen thought he had been hit by a car but when she took him to the vet the next morning, she found out that the kitten wasn't hurt.

It turned out that the little seal-point kitty was not run over. The vet concluded that she was most likely born that way. Another thing they discovered was that the kitten, around 5 weeks, was completely blind and probably would never be able to see.

Her right leg was partially formed but it was almost put on "backwards", but her front legs worked just fine.

When the vet gave Carmen two options to either put the kitty to sleep or take care of her for the rest of her life since chances of a kitten like her to be adopted are slim, Carmen didn't hesitate and chose to take her home and love her forever. 

She named the kitten Pretzel. 






Photo: The Little Kitty That Could
When Pretzel came to her new home, she was very fearful. She would hiss, spit and swat at anything that came near her. The little kitten never had much human contact and was very frightened.

Not being able to see had added a bit of stress on the little kitten. Then one day, with a lot of patience and the constant supply of love, she started purring and gave Carmen a head butt. It was then she began coming out of her shell.






Photo: The Little Kitty That Could
A few days after her rescue, she learned to eat solid food, and no longer needed her human mom to hand feed her.

Nothing can stop this brave little kitty from being happy and playful just like other cats. To Pretzel, she's perfectly normal. 






Photo: The Little Kitty That Could
The wonderful doctors at the University of Florida gave the little brave kitty reconstructive surgery for her legs.

They were unable to save the right leg but was able to straightened the left leg so little Pretzel could keep walking on her own. 






Photo: The Little Kitty That Could
What a sweetheart!






Photo: The Little Kitty That Could
It's been nearly four years since Pretzel was found on the highway.

She's grown into a beautiful lady cat.






Photo: The Little Kitty That Could
Pretzel loves to offer a helping paw whenever mom is doing something.

She's a curious kitty with a big heart. 






Photo: The Little Kitty That Could
Pretzel's human mom took her off the highway and never gave up on her.

The beautiful kitty now can walk on her own, and is very loved by her big family. She couldn't be happier. 






Photo: The Little Kitty That Could


----------



## Vigilante

A garbage collector heard meowing from a brush pile. Upon investigation, he found two tiny newborn kittens crying for help.

"I couldn't leave them there," he said.








Photo: FormerWMDriver
The kittens were left in the brush pile without a mother in sight. "It's possible that the mama cat left them there."

He first kept the kittens in the pile, hoping the mother would return. "I came back several hours later… the two guys were still sitting there, looking confused, so I went ahead and picked them up. I didn't want to leave them there."

He placed the kittens in his helmet and drove them to an adoption drive, hoping the people there could help, but he was told that "anything under two pounds will be euthanized."

The kittens were so young, so he decided to take them home to foster.

He named the kittens Simon and Raphael.








Photo: FormerWMDriver
"If they were left in the alley where we collected the brush pile that day, I know in my heart they would not be alive right now," he said.

"This is one of the most rewarding things I've done."








Photo: FormerWMDriver
He got some formula and brought the kittens home. After a few days looking after the kittens, they simply couldn't part with them.

"We decided we just had to keep them."






The resident cat came to give the kittens some much-needed TLC.








Photo: FormerWMDriver
"Simon (the kitten) needed the most love and attention," he said.

It was touch and go for awhile, but with a lot of love, both fur babies began to thrive.

The two feline buddies grew by leaps and bounds.








Photo: FormerWMDriver
Simon telling his human the importance of recycling. 








Photo: FormerWMDriver
They are all grown up now!

"Every time I look at them, I know that I made the right choice. It makes me very happy to have given them both a loving home."


----------



## Vigilante

Two tiny kittens were rescued from an unusual place. They were discovered in a nest in a tree, and their mother was nowhere to be found. 








Specialized Mobile Animal Rescue Team Los Angeles
On September 12, a Los Angeles based rescue group, SMART, had one of their most unusual rescues to date.

They received a call about crying kittens trapped in a tree. One of the rescuers, Nav, was dispatched to the area right away. "When Nav arrived, the tree was merely 10 feet tall," the rescue group wrote on Facebook.

Nav located the kittens and set up a ladder at 6 feet, tall enough to reach the babies.

As he parted the branches, he saw two tiny kittens napping in a little nest in the center of the tree. "I wouldn't believe it if I wouldn't have seen it," he said.








Specialized Mobile Animal Rescue Team Los Angeles
"Two abandoned, unweaned kittens were in what appeared to be a nest in the middle of the tree."

According to the rescue group, the cat mom had not been seen for two days.








Specialized Mobile Animal Rescue Team Los Angeles
The kittens were in a tight little hiding spot. 








Specialized Mobile Animal Rescue Team Los Angeles
The rescuer carefully scooped up the kittens and brought them down from the tree. 








Specialized Mobile Animal Rescue Team Los Angeles
They placed the kittens in a carrier and found them a foster home where they would be bottle fed and cared for around the clock. 

Safe now!








Specialized Mobile Animal Rescue Team Los Angeles


----------



## Vigilante

A kind-hearted man spent seven hours digging through piles of wood to save a litter of tiny kittens in the dumpster.






Courtesy: Cliff
A month ago, Cliff heard meowing coming from a pile of wood in the dumpster. He spotted a little helpless kitten hanging onto scraps of wood, letting out a few faint cries. Soon he discovered that there were more than one kitten.

"They got dumped in the dumpster, then there was wood dumped on top,"

He spent hours digging through piles of wood and steels to save the abandoned kittens. They were so young that their eyes just opened.






Courtesy: Cliff
He first located the whereabouts of the kittens and then carefully dug through the piles to retrieve them. After hours upon hours of digging, he got all the kittens, but one didn't survive.

"Mom chose a huge box to give birth in and kittens got thrown in dumpster," Watching Over Whiskers said.






Courtesy: Cliff
This is where Cliff found the kittens.






Courtesy: Cliff
Cliff got a tiny gray kitten out from under a pile of wood scraps. He put the fur baby on his lap and gave the little one some much needed TLC.

He placed a tiny kitten in his pocket to keep warm and continued to look for others.






Courtesy: Cliff
After hours of rummaging, he got all the kittens out of the dumpster.






Courtesy: Cliff
The kittens were so young that they would need around-the-clock care.






Courtesy: Cliff
Cliff and his family began to look for help, and after a lot of searching, one rescue group responded and offered to help with open arms. 






Courtesy: Cliff
The good folks from Watching Over Whiskers (Springfield, Missouri) took the kittens into their care. The babies got baths, full bellies and a warm bed to sleep in.






Courtesy: Watching Over Whiskers
"They got milk all over each other… they were so hungry," the rescue group said.

One of the gray babies crossed the rainbow bridge. The little buddy fought hard.






Courtesy: Watching Over Whiskers
Two of the kittens are smaller, so Roxy, a beautiful rescue mama, is giving them milk and lots of TLC.






Courtesy: Watching Over Whiskers
Despite a hard beginning, these kittens are now thriving at their foster home. The kindness from their rescuer and the unconditional love from their caregivers and surrogate mom have turned their lives around.

Now they are learning to explore and are excited about their new adventures in life.






Courtesy: Watching Over Whiskers


----------



## Vigilante

A cat, who survived horrific fate, fought with everything she got so she could save her only baby.

Meet Sweetie the cat.






Courtesy: Save Cats & Obliterate OverPopulation, Inc.

In March 2016, a homeless cat named Sweetie was brought into the Save Cats & Obliterate OverPopulation, Inc. (SCOOP, Inc.), non-profit animal-welfare organization in Cincinnati, OH, after she suffered horrific abuse. 

"Her mouth was shattered, and her jaw was unattached from the palette and hanging," Barb Wehmann, executive director of SCOOP, Inc.,  "The vet had to reconstruct her mouth and Sweetie had 35 stitches."

Despite the pain, she never skipped a meal and fought hard to get better. A month into her recovery, the tuxedo girl gave everyone, including the vets, a beautiful surprise.






Courtesy: Save Cats & Obliterate OverPopulation, Inc.

Sweetie gave birth to a single tiny kitten weighing just two ounces.

There were no signs of pregnancy. The tiny kitten survived everything her mother went through, including those 10 days when her mother was living without food or water.






Courtesy: Save Cats & Obliterate OverPopulation, Inc.

"Sweetie had no milk to nurse the kitten and the kitten's prognosis was grim," 

Staff at SCOOP, Inc. worked tirelessly around the clock to help feed and care for the kitten while mama provided unconditional love and everything she could give to her only baby.






Courtesy: Save Cats & Obliterate OverPopulation, Inc.

"At 10 days old, the kitten was still the size of a stick of gum. She was named Jaax after the vet (Dr. Jennifer Jaax) who saved her mom's life."

Sweetie has been a wonderful mama right from the start. Despite her unthinkably sad past, she keeps on giving love.






Courtesy: Save Cats & Obliterate OverPopulation, Inc.

"She had such a great will to live. As I fed the kitten every two hours, Sweetie watched and then waited for me to finish so she could do the rest of the care for Jaax,"

Sweetie puts her own recovery and pain aside to love and care for her fur baby.






Courtesy: Save Cats & Obliterate OverPopulation, Inc.

Today Jaax is five months old, still tiny, but she is thriving.

"Sweetie just had her second mouth surgery and is also doing well at 8 pounds now (she was 4 pounds when she arrived to us). She is estimated to be 9 or 10 years old," W

Mama teaching her baby to eat from a plate by putting food on her mouth.






Courtesy: Save Cats & Obliterate OverPopulation, Inc.

Jaax gave Sweetie the will to live.






Courtesy: Save Cats & Obliterate OverPopulation, Inc.

"We feel that Sweetie's will to live was tied closely into saving her kitten. Jaax is five months old and Sweetie never lets the kitten out of her sight," 

Jaax is very protective of her mama, and Sweetie feels the same way about her baby.






Courtesy: Save Cats & Obliterate OverPopulation, Inc.


----------



## Vigilante

After a breakup with her boyfriend, Rylee Rae knew something was missing in her heart, and only one thing could fill it. She went online and found the purrfect match.

Meet Delores the cat.






Courtesy: Rylee Rae @ryleerae
Rae is a cat person and has always loved hairless cats as far back as she could remember. When her boyfriend left, he took both cats with him.

"Soon after my breakup in August, I took to scouring adoption pages in hopes of coming across a hairless cat," 

She patiently waited until one day a hairless kitty named Delores came on a Niagara Fall's adoption page. "She is a Skinderlop, which is half Scottish Fold and Half Sphinx."

Little Delores was not doing well in her previous home. "She was being bullied (by other cats) and needed to be in a quiet home with no other pets. She was a perfect fit for our lifestyle."






Courtesy: Rylee Rae @ryleerae
"I've had pets my entire life," said Rae, who spent two decades with a cat she brought home when she was six years old.

She needed a feline companion to fill that hole in her heart. Getting a cat back into her life was the only logical thing to do. When she found Delores, it was love at first sight. She applied to adopt immediately, and the rest is history.






Courtesy: Rylee Rae @ryleerae
Meeting Delores for the first time...

"I saw her sitting in the window when we drove up to meet her. I came into the house and promptly set up camp on the floor, hoping she'd warm up to me. Within minutes she was climbing up into my arms and I literally squealed with joy," 






Courtesy: Rylee Rae @ryleerae
"The second I looked into those green saucer eyes, I was infatuated. I knew from the moment she pressed her warm pink skin into my open hands that *it was meant to be*!"






Courtesy: Rylee Rae @ryleerae
"We are endlessly happy to be in each others company. She brings me so much joy and happiness and she laps up the constant affections with enthusiasm.

"She is happiest curled up in my lap or hanging out in a scarf doubled as a baby bjorn style carrier and I wouldn't have it any other way."

Delores holding her mom's hand in her sleep.






Courtesy: Rylee Rae @ryleerae
Delores purrs constantly and is tremendously affectionate.

"She is always seeking out a lap or neck to snuggle into and is content being spoiled with your love," 

"She is clumsy and not at all graceful, but still manages to climb around the house on surfaces to get closer to you, meowing for more attention."






Courtesy: Rylee Rae @ryleerae
To little Delores, there is no amount of love is ever enough. Her enormous little heart is always wide open for her human mom to fill it with love.

"She's provided me with an outlet to love unconditionally, beyond the confines of humans. She doesn't have expectations or require reciprocation for all the good she brings into our lives and it's a beautiful thing," 

"She's pure happiness and I'm grateful for her each and every day."


----------

